# 2019-03-17 - New Zealand Police: "We would like to preserve any posts and technical data including IP addresses, email addresses etc"



## Null (Mar 17, 2019)

On 3/17/2019 6:12 AM, MICHAEL, John (JP) wrote:

Good afternoon

I am hoping that you can help us with an investigation the New Zealand Police are working on.

On 15  March 2019 there was a shooting in New Zealand with multiple fatalities at two mosques in the city of Christchurch.

The alleged offender in this matter is a Brenton TARRANT.

At around the time of the shooting there were a number of posts and links posted on kiwifarms.net <http://kiwifarms.net> relating to the shooting and TARRANT

We would like to preserve any posts and technical data including IP addresses, email addresses etc linked to these posts pending a formal legal request .

Could you please advise what legal process you require for this request and also confirm preservation of the data requested pending legal process.

Kind regards

John

John Michael_
_Detective Senior Sergeant*
*E-mail: john.michael@police.govt.nz <mailto:john.michael@police.govt.nz>

===============================================================

WARNING

The information contained in this email message is intended for the addressee only and may contain privileged information. It may also be subject to the provisions of section 50 of the Policing Act 2008, which creates an offence to have unlawful possession of Police property. If you are not the intended recipient of this message or have received this message in error, you must not peruse, use, distribute or copy this message or any of its contents.

Also note, the views expressed in this message may not necessarily reflect those of the New Zealand Police. If you have received this message in error, please email or telephone the sender immediately

---

Is this a joke? I'm not turning over information about my users. The person responsible for posting the video and manifesto PDF is myself.

I feel real bad for you guys, you've got a quiet nation and now this attack is going to be the first thing people think of for the next 10 years when they hear the name New Zealand, but you can't do this. Tell your superiors they're going to make the entire country and its government look like clowns by trying to censor the Internet. You're a small, irrelevant island nation barely more recognizable than any other nameless pacific sovereignty. You do not have the clout to eradicate a video from the Internet and you do not have the legal reach to imprison everyone whose posted it. If anyone turns over to you the information they're asking for they're not only cowards, but they're fucking idiots.

My name is Joshua Moon, I'm a US Citizen living overseas. My company is contained within a Florida company. If you need an address to send physical documents to this works.

Lolcow LLC
913 Beal Pkwy NW
Suite A-1017
Fort Walton Beach, FL 32547

If you're wondering, no. Kiwi Farms has nothing to do with New Zealand. Our name is a pointed jab at some of the mushmouthed autistic people we make fun of. Absolutely nothing about our community is NZ oriented.

And I don't give a single solitary fuck what section 50 of your faggot law say about sharing your email. Fuck you and fuck your shithole country.

- Josh

---

Hi Josh

Appreciate your quick response.

Will definitely consider what you have said.

Regards

John

John Michael
Detective Senior Sergeant
E-mail: john.michael@police.govt.nz


----------



## Sir Gawain (Mar 17, 2019)

Kiwis Rise up.


----------



## Table Country (Mar 17, 2019)

Harsh words, Dear Leader.


----------



## 2.D. (Mar 17, 2019)

Jesus christ, you gave him hell with a side of autism. Well done!


----------



## Nappy (Mar 17, 2019)

Imagine trying to ban a video that will let everyone know exactly what went down and how horrible it was. The video and manifesto turned the attack from a list of numbers and a title to the inner workings of a demented person who went out to kill innocents. People can only benefit from being able to access it.

Besides, some dude lied about chasing the killer and breaking his windshield with his shotgun, but you wouldn't know that unless you had access to the video.


----------



## Chiri_ (Mar 17, 2019)

Stay safe Kiwis, the government wants your right to shitpost and awoo freely.


----------



## patchy<3 (Mar 17, 2019)

i feel really bad for all the users on this site who live in new zealand and have to put up with all this shit.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 17, 2019)

Vordy took over NZ


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 17, 2019)

Who the fuck does New Zealand think they are? Why do they seem to think that anyone outside of NZ gives a flying fuck what their laws are?

Jesus, get fucked Fake Kiwis. Not our fault your response time was shit and Shooter fag had time to _come back in again._


----------



## whomstever (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice response, and stay safe to all of the kiwi kiwifarms users. 


Spoiler: OT



is that how i would word it??


----------



## Route 79 (Mar 17, 2019)

If he wasn't sure if KF is American, he should be satisfied now. Nothing says I'm American more than "Fuck you and fuck your shithole country."


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Mar 17, 2019)

Christ on the cross, @Null . Vordrak & overly-litigous lolcows are one thing, but mouthing off to an entire country's police force?

Fuck, man. You've got balls of steel.

*EDIT:* I immediately start getting a migraine as soon as I read K I N D  R E G A R D S. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## Don Herbert (Mar 17, 2019)

"Hi Josh

Appreciate your quick response.

Will definitely consider what you have said."

Australia's sidecar eternally BTFOd.


----------



## Guli (Mar 17, 2019)

"Will definitely consider what you have said. "

From the time I worked in an office, in this context, I think this means you ruined that guys week.

"My name is Joshua Moon, I'm a US Citizen.... And I don't give a single solitary fuck what section 50 of your faggot law say "

Fuck me this is so American its beautiful


----------



## Marvin (Mar 17, 2019)

I feel sorry for people who are told by their bosses or the public to pursue this stupid shit.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 17, 2019)

They took that well...


----------



## The biggest iron (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> WARNING
> 
> The information contained in this email message is intended for the addressee only and may contain privileged information. It may also be subject to the provisions of section 50 of the Policing Act 2008, which creates an offence to have unlawful possession of Police property. If you are not the intended recipient of this message or have received this message in error, you must not peruse, use, distribute or copy this message or any of its contents.


Do these warnings ever hold up in court? You can't prevent someone from sharing an email they recieved without prior comunication, right?


----------



## Remove Goat (Mar 17, 2019)

Only thing missing is "Sent from my iPhone"


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Mar 17, 2019)

Entire Anglo-land police force vs one Florida Man.


----------



## eldri (Mar 17, 2019)

Atleast, the NZ police are straight forward with their intentions. The tech companies on the other hand...


----------



## AJ 447 (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> And I don't give a single solitary fuck what section 50 of your faggot law say about sharing your email. Fuck you and fuck your shithole country.


king of the 1st amendment 


Chiri_ said:


> Stay safe Kiwis, the government wants your right to shitpost and awoo freely.


awoo is cultural appropriation from cool doggos, and I, for one, don't appreciate it


----------



## HeyYou (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks Null, we're fucked now.


----------



## Near (Mar 17, 2019)

> Killer used guns


NZ: BAN GUNS


> Killer recorded videos


NZ: BAN VIDEOS


> Killer listened to remove kebab and initial D


NZ : BAN MUSIC


> Killer went to a mosque


NZ and co. : Uhhh don't go to mosques

Why even stop halfway?
The guy used facebook, drove a car, walked on two legs, you could hear him breathing too.
Just ban all of that too. Why half-ass it

Also >Will definitely consider what you have said.


----------



## UptownRuckus (Mar 17, 2019)

That response from the cop had me laughing for about a minute. It's too good


----------



## von Hapasbourg (Mar 17, 2019)

oi you got that shooter's information loicense, cunt? Hand 'em ovah o' face those consequences, lad


----------



## Herbert West Reanimator (Mar 17, 2019)

God _damn.  _I could cry tears of patriotic joy and I think I feel my red blood imbuing itself with additional white and blue hues as I type this.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Mar 17, 2019)

I might be gay but i honest to god am proud of your response null

gave me a shiver


----------



## Mocha Shaka Khan (Mar 17, 2019)

Based, im sending him my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Mar 17, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> NZ: BAN GUNS
> 
> NZ: BAN VIDEOS
> 
> ...



Clearly considering who his targets were, the next logical step is to delete Muslims.


----------



## eldri (Mar 17, 2019)

Fish-Eyed Fool said:


> Entire Anglo-land police force vs one Florida Man.


I can see the porn titles now: "Kiwi Farmer Cucks Kiwi Goverment"


----------



## Dick Pooman (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't think there could have been a better reply.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 17, 2019)

Null doing America proud.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 17, 2019)

First letter said:
			
		

> Kind Regards





			
				Second letter said:
			
		

> Regards



Press R for Regards


----------



## tehpope (Mar 17, 2019)

Protect yourselves IRL kiwis.

Check the sites under my Avi / my custom titles. https://thatoneprivacysite.net/ has some good info on a ton of VPNs if you're looking for one.


----------



## An Ghost (Mar 17, 2019)

1776 will commence again if you try to take our videos.


----------



## eldri (Mar 17, 2019)

tehpope said:


> Protect yourselves IRL kiwis.
> 
> Check the sites under my Avi. https://thatoneprivacysite.net/ has some good info on a ton of VPNs if you're looking for one.


Also, https://www.privacytools.io/

Edit: My bad, it's in @tehpope's custom title


----------



## wrangled tard (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> ...



He's been polite about it so you have no choice but to oblige. What a nice man.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Could you please advise what legal process you require for this request and also confirm preservation of the data requested pending legal process.


WTF does this mean? "Could tell us which way you like us to fuck with you?"



Null said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> ...


If lolcows had responded as the good Sergent has here, I doubt we have much content as we do.


----------



## Petrusha (Mar 17, 2019)

I want "Will definitely consider what you have said." tattooed on my forehead after this

Aotearoa BTFO


----------



## Lens Serial# 0000713d7c (Mar 17, 2019)

Why does he have two first names?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2019)

The biggest iron said:


> Do these warnings ever hold up in court? You can't prevent someone from sharing an email they recieved without prior comunication, right?



In general, no, with the exception of national security letters.  As flagrantly unconstitutional as they are, we can thank the 9th Circuit for the last ruling holding them constitutional.

Nobody else can send you a letter unilaterally imposing confidentiality, though.  You can tell them to fuck off.


----------



## Bassomatic (Mar 17, 2019)

You fucking mad man.

It's sad we feel such a victory and so shocked someone telling another country their laws don't effect other nations and to respect the most basic freedoms is some how shocking and offensive. 

You're a crazy mother fucker, and i say to you and will speak on behalf of all kiwis.

Oh captain, my captain.


----------



## Broken Calendar (Mar 17, 2019)

The biggest iron said:


> Do these warnings ever hold up in court? You can't prevent someone from sharing an email they recieved without prior comunication, right?



Im far from an expert on Kiwi law but from what I could find section 50 refers to the following



> 50 Unlawful possession of Police property
> (1) A person commits an offence who, without lawful authority or reasonable excuse,
> has in his or her possession any Police property.
> (2) A person who commits an offence against this section is liable on conviction to
> ...



Im guessing that unless you got unauthorized access to an email (which would be a crime in the states and im assuming in NZ) they might hit you with that as well. Otherwise im guessing in most cases people would get off under section 1. The only other exception that I could think of would be if the email contained sensitive information (i.e not known to the public) regarding an investigation. God knows why you would send that via email to someone whos identity you cant confirm but im guessing it would be theoretically possible but then again god knows how NZ laws work.


----------



## drain (Mar 17, 2019)

I still laugh at people who thinks having IP adresses and emails mean shit. As if they could go after every single user here, with only this info who can be easily faked with vpns and false emails.


----------



## Colonel J (Mar 17, 2019)

null is so baste pls notice me and take my updoots


----------



## MightyBiteySnake (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Cardboard Box Mountain (Mar 17, 2019)

I'll say this, man, you've got balls of steel.


----------



## eldri (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Will definitely consider what you have said.


This is definitely a new random_text.txt


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Mar 17, 2019)

I look forward to lurking and occasionally shitposting in the future New Zealand subform, assuming these mongs are actually stupid enough to pursue this after Daddy Null gave them such a spanking.  I always thought it would be Sweden, but New Zealand seems to be the dark horse in this race.


----------



## Space.Muffin (Mar 17, 2019)

"I feel sorry for your quiet contry but also FUCK your shithole country"

"Thanks. I will think about that"

Damn, Null scared all the legal process out of him.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Mar 17, 2019)

this kind of delusion really doesnt reflect well on their police dept.


----------



## Solo Wing Pixy (Mar 17, 2019)

First few days here and all _this_ happens, well rock on Null you crazy mad man.


----------



## An Ghost (Mar 17, 2019)

happy st paddy’s day null. You must be feeling lucky.
This is 100% an intimidation/fake DCMA/Vordy tier threat. Do not expect to hear from this man again.


DrainRedRain said:


> I still laugh at people who thinks having IP adresses and emails mean shit. As if they could go after every single user here, with only this info who can be easily faked with vpns and false emails.


Or that the police and courts would actually bother putting dozens on trial and sentencing them for a decade. Having a bunch of trials with severe sentences is a great way to play the video down. Instead of addressing actual crimes like responding to a shooting in a timely manner.


----------



## Null (Mar 17, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> I still laugh at people who thinks having IP adresses and emails mean shit. As if they could go after every single user here, with only this info who can be easily faked with vpns and false emails.


If you are in NZ and are using your domestic ISP they absolutely can figure out who you are.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Mar 17, 2019)

So in NZ, police can think 1s and 0s that make up email they send is "police property?"


----------



## eldri (Mar 17, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> I still laugh at people who thinks having IP adresses and emails mean shit. As if they could go after every single user here, with only this info who can be easily faked with vpns and false emails.


It doesn't matter if they identify someone accurately. It is to make examples out of people. To set precedence.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Mar 17, 2019)

Kiwi PD on suicide watch.


----------



## Gigasneed (Mar 17, 2019)

An Ghost said:


> This is 100% an intimidation/fake DCMA/Vordy tier threat. Do not expect to hear from this man again.


Even if it is fake, there is still a very real NZ government perfectly willing fuck over the first person they find to make an example. NZ posters should definitely take their internet security very seriously after this.


----------



## drain (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> If you are in NZ and are using your domestic ISP they absolutely can figure out who you are.



Yeah, and I'm sure they already tried looking into it, but I don't think we have many kiwis who are from NZ, luckily.
It's just the fact they think they have power over citizens from other countries that makes me laugh


----------



## Shady Attorney (Mar 17, 2019)

Good..good...
Let the autism flow through you


----------



## KOVALSKY (Mar 17, 2019)

FUCK THE POLICE :')


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 17, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> I still laugh at people who thinks having IP adresses and emails mean shit. As if they could go after every single user here, with only this info who can be easily faked with vpns and false emails.



Doxxing and trying to ruin the lives of people _*you think are potential mass shooters*_ seems like a retarded idea tbh.


----------



## James Smith (Mar 17, 2019)

You haven't been provided with any kind of valid legal process requiring retention, but is deleting the information after you found out they wanted it still ok?


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Mar 17, 2019)

Ooh fucking Rah Null you absolute mad lad, you make this nation proud in a time of high cuckery.


----------



## BloopAShark (Mar 17, 2019)

They really tried it...lol 

NZ deserves its own lolcow thread.


----------



## Null (Mar 17, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> You haven't been provided with any kind of valid legal process requiring retention, but is deleting the information after you found out they wanted it still ok?


No US LEO have inquired about anything besides wanting copies of that video.


----------



## 419 (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> ...


FUCKING CREASEDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## dunbrine47 (Mar 17, 2019)

KOVALSKY said:


> FUCK THE POLICE :')


Coming from the upside down underground.


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 17, 2019)

They need to leave our kiwi Zealanders alone. They're good boys


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 17, 2019)

This would make for a fun episode of Rekieta


----------



## samuraicrack (Mar 17, 2019)

official thread theme


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> You haven't been provided with any kind of valid legal process requiring retention, but is deleting the information after you found out they wanted it still ok?



He might not want to take any vacations to New Zealand in the near future but I'm not seeing Interpol chasing him down over it.



yawning sneasel said:


> This would make for a fun episode of Rekieta



I doubt it's in any area of his specialty but it would be fun to see what he'd do with it.  I don't think there's any precedent for it.  The government of New Zealand certainly doesn't own the copyright to it and it's entirely protected under the First Amendment in the United States.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Mar 17, 2019)

I almost feel sorry for agent John. I wonder if he truly believes his own bullshit. "Please, Internet citizen, turn down your freedoms and no meme will be harmed"

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Mar 17, 2019)

I think this is our guy.





Not sure what a guy who investigates cybercrime related to child sex trafficking wants with. . .oh.


----------



## Mafoxy[マフォクシー] (Mar 17, 2019)

> asking for the guy who refused to comply to NZ's shitty law to gib info on users


AHAHAHAHA. No wonder the shooter got away with all that kills! You guys are fucking incompetent incarnate!


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 17, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I think this is our guy.
> View attachment 697476
> 
> Not sure what a guy who investigates cybercrime related to child sex trafficking wants with. . .oh.


He's gonna shit a brick when he sees nol's ED page.


----------



## Superman93 (Mar 17, 2019)

Stupid Kangaroo fuckers


----------



## RG 448 (Mar 17, 2019)

As obnoxious as that message was, I’m surprised you managed to keep your response so polite.


----------



## Nobunaga (Mar 17, 2019)

_ahem_
Fuck new zealand, fuck the cucked zealand goverment, fuck the muslims and fuck censorship


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 17, 2019)

The sun has fully set on the British empire.  The commonwealth is officially garbage.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 17, 2019)

"Oi, You're that cunt Null. Hold still while I glass you."

All stupidity aside, I found your refusal to bend the knee rather inspirational. My pops would've loved your attitude.


----------



## eldri (Mar 17, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I think this is our guy.
> View attachment 697476
> 
> Not sure what a guy who investigates cybercrime related to child sex trafficking wants with. . .oh.


Hello Detective Michael,

I'd like to confirm that yes, Null is a pedophilic feeder.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Mar 17, 2019)

We love you soo much fearless leader. 
This place very well may be the last public bastion of free speech.


----------



## Zilortha (Mar 17, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> Yeah, and I'm sure they already tried looking into it, but I don't think we have many kiwis who are from NZ, luckily.
> It's just the fact they think they have power over citizens from other countries that makes me laugh


I think they were confused. They probably thought we had something to do with NZ based off the name (and non-fruit/bird nature of the forums). If you go with that assumption, their response makes more sense. It's still a stupid assumption on their part, but it almost makes sense to the uninitiated. 

Also, it seems like Null made that same assumption and cleared things up in the most brutal way possible: "I'm sorry you're going through this, but fuck you".


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

They'll consider nothing and try their best to fuck Josh over. It's what people like this John fellow do. I also thought Josh started to wipe IP records, so whats there for these retarded New Zealanders to get? My country never went after Josh when there was a short thread on the Somalia that went and tried to kill a police offer, USA never went after him when they had that shooter in Nevada and there was a thread on the topic too. Fuck these people.


----------



## Null (Mar 17, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Not sure what a guy who investigates cybercrime related to child sex trafficking wants with. . .oh.


The New Zealand censorship laws work in such a way the board responsible for censoring videos of shootings are also responsible for censoring child pornography. This agent probably works predominantly with online predators but in this instance his job requires him to deal with the video of the shooting.


----------



## Lysenko (Mar 17, 2019)

Whatever happened to learning about the horrors of the holocaust so that it would "never again."
Now we are going to absolutely censor history so that no one can learn of the horrors of it and hope that will keep it from happening again? NZ is so lost. 
Let's pretend reality is all sunshine and rainbows that will protect the public! Sure Jan.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Mar 17, 2019)

I wish there was a 'Murica reaction for this response. As far as the best music to listen to while reading this thread, I'm gonna have to go with the Hulkster.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Mar 17, 2019)

Also, detective michael is obviously a closet feeder, hence his newfound interest in the forum


----------



## MemeGray (Mar 17, 2019)

whomstever said:


> kiwi kiwifarms users.



Kiwi^2 farms users.


----------



## Otis Boi (Mar 17, 2019)

Lysenko said:


> Now we are going to absolutely censor history so that no one can learn of the horrors of it and hope that will keep it from happening again?



Yea but watching a tragedy like this means we might have to talk about issues in our society where there is no easy solution and would mean all sides coming to agreement. Unlike the holocaust where the debate ends at Nazi are bad and don't put people into death-camps.

Honestly I have not seen a more American response in my life.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 17, 2019)

That was fucking savage. 

I'm betting that this cop has been sitting at his desk all morning, slurping coffee and sending off various clones of this document to web-hosts, forum admins, ISPs etc. anything remotely 'New Zealand' or 'Kiwi' related, expecting to and recieving responses containing the user info or maybe polite requests for a warrent.....and then he e-mails @Null .  

I wish to fuck I could have been a fly on the wall to see the look on his face and hear the reaction which could have varied from shocked silence, fuming and muttering 'fucking wanker!', to busting out laughing, and forwarding the response to every other cop in the office.

That was a well deserved reply to a fucked up fishing trip from the NZPD. Good on you, man.


----------



## drain (Mar 17, 2019)

Mathas said:


> I think they were confused. They probably thought we had something to do with NZ based off the name (and non-fruit/bird nature of the forums). If you go with that assumption, their response makes more sense. It's still a stupid assumption on their part, but it almost makes sense to the uninitiated.
> 
> Also, it seems like Null made that same assumption and cleared things up in the most brutal way possible: "I'm sorry you're going through this, but fuck you".



Yeah, I can see that. But even if we were an NZ forum, and we all were NZ citizens, basing something only on IP and emails isn't the most effective move. Also, some people (specially the ones in the police force) think IPs are the ultimate answer and can't be faked with vpns and shit. So, what would they do if they picked a user who has an IP from Sierra Leone for example? The guy could be a literal kiwi shitting all over the NZ police force's garden but with a vpn, and I bet my ass that the kiwi police would be confused as hell. 
These people aren't very bright when dealing with the internet, imho


----------



## Lysenko (Mar 17, 2019)

Otis Boi said:


> Yea but watching a tragedy like this means we might have to talk about issues in our society where there is no easy solution and would mean all sides coming to agreement. Unlike the holocaust where the debate ends at Nazi are bad and don't put people into death-camps.
> 
> Honestly I have not seen a more American response in my life.


Uh is talking about our issues such a bad thing? The Nazis were a lot more complex than "Nazi Bad" despite what some on the internet would like you to think. The outcomes were bad, but the motivations were far more complex.


----------



## Lifeguard Hermit (Mar 17, 2019)

Otis Boi said:


> Yea but watching a tragedy like this means we might have to talk about issues in our society where there is no easy solution and would mean all sides coming to agreement. Unlike the holocaust where the debate ends at Nazi are bad and don't put people into death-camps.
> 
> Honestly I have not seen a more American response in my life.



We certainly werent the first to do it but holy shit has it become our motif... 

Sweep it under the rug and rewrite the text books. 

Murrica.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 17, 2019)

That OP was a great way to start my day.


----------



## An Ghost (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> The New Zealand censorship laws work in such a way the board responsible for censoring videos of shootings are also responsible for censoring child pornography. This agent probably works predominantly with online predators but in this instance his job requires him to deal with the video of the shooting.


Hopefully this ends with the detective saying “welp I tried” before fucking off and doing something more important than shaking down a shitposting site.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> That was fucking savage.
> 
> I'm betting that this cop has been sitting at his desk all morning, slurping coffee and sending off various clones of this document to web-hosts, forum admins, ISPs etc. anything remotely 'New Zealand' or 'Kiwi' related, expecting to and recieving responses containing the user info or maybe polite requests for a warrent.....and then he e-mails @Null .
> 
> ...


I want to know how exceptional you have to be to join the NZ police force. Like how stupid do you have to be in order to think that the Kiwi Farms has anything to do with your nation? We're not the  that has a page up on Facebook for dairy farmers you morons. 

Maybe if their police force was filled with intelligent people you could actually save lives. I know if that shit went down here after we shot the fucker we'd be kicking his dead corpse for good measure.


----------



## Marche (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Fuck you and fuck your shithole country.


This is very Australian of you.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thanks for protecting the free internet. New Zealand deserves nothing but contempt for their censorship, their behavior makes the actual terrorist attack a mere side-story.

Really, isn't this what Brenton Tarrant wanted?


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 17, 2019)

whomstever said:


> Nice response, and stay safe to all of the kiwi kiwifarms users.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OT
> ...



Double Kiwis


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> The New Zealand censorship laws work in such a way the board responsible for censoring videos of shootings are also responsible for censoring child pornography. This agent probably works predominantly with online predators but in this instance his job requires him to deal with the video of the shooting.



I wouldn't be surprised if this guy is their Internet guy in general, and told them this wasn't going to work, then got told to do it anyway.  That said, really, "fuck off" is about the only response that makes sense under the circumstances.


----------



## Zilortha (Mar 17, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> Yeah, I can see that. But even if we were an NZ forum, and we all were NZ citizens, basing something only on IP and emails isn't the most effective move. Also, some people (specially the ones in the police force) think IPs are the ultimate answer and can't be faked with vpns and shit. So, what would they do if they picked a user who has an IP from Sierra Leone for example? The guy could be a literal kiwi shitting all over the NZ police force's garden but with a vpn, and I bet my ass that the kiwi police would be confused as hell.
> These people aren't very bright when dealing with the internet, imho


Throw a wide net and catch as much as possible. Even if they don't get everyone, they might get enough to discourage others.
I'm not saying it's perfect, but I understand what they're trying to do, even if it's flawed.
Personally I think trying to blank this out now is a nigh-impossible task. It's futile.


----------



## wrangled tard (Mar 17, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> Stupid Kangaroo fuckers


That's Australia, I think you mean sheep fuckers.


----------



## Evian Les Rutabaga (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> The New Zealand censorship laws work in such a way the board responsible for censoring videos of shootings are also responsible for censoring child pornography. This agent probably works predominantly with online predators but in this instance his job requires him to deal with the video of the shooting.



Not exactly a step up from searching out CP.



Dick Pooman said:


> I don't think there could have been a better reply.



"No, Sir.  I do not expect that a more strongly-worded request will do the trick in this case.  Have you heard of Florida?  The hell-hole with Miami in it? Yes, sir, that's exactly the one."


----------



## Carcinogenesis (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> ...


These are the words of a man that has been brutally defeated.  I'm curious how the New Zealand police will up the ante after being rejected twice.


----------



## Gigasneed (Mar 17, 2019)

Carcinogenesis said:


> I'm curious how the New Zealand police will up the ante after being rejected twice.


I don't know how they could, considering they are & have been _way _out of their jurisdiction.


----------



## drain (Mar 17, 2019)

Mathas said:


> Personally I think trying to blank this out now is a nigh-impossible task. It's futile.



Especially when people are sharing it on instant messages apps, facebook and twitter. There's nothing they can do, and I kind of feel bad for them, I wouldn't be happy if the whole world was sharing a tragedy that happened in my country while I worked for the police force.


----------



## Grey Chain (Mar 17, 2019)

This is basically why I signed up, seeing that response to that goddamn faggot. What the hell with all this censorship unfolding over this event? Also, it's genuinely nice to see an admin with a backbone instead of bending over for law enforcements.


----------



## HeyYou (Mar 17, 2019)

Grey Chain said:


> This is basically why I signed up, seeing that response to that goddamn faggot. What the hell with all this censorship unfolding over this event? Also, it's genuinely nice to see an admin with a backbone instead of bending over for law enforcements.


Americans don't realize how unique and unprecedented the first amendment is, sometimes. Other Anglosphere nations can, and will, remove or charge you for speech they don't like.


----------



## Homer J. Fong (Mar 17, 2019)

I legitimately wonder if many of these New Zealand thugs have in their head that a site called "Kiwifarms" has to be based in New Zealand or at least has some loyalty to their joke of a nation. Thank god for Burgerland where we're free from this bullshit and can shitpost to our hearts content.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Mar 17, 2019)

1 - Glad I visit this through a vpn and TOR.

2 - Wrong answer to the problem

Fuck these guys. If there had been guards on the doors this shit never would have happened but people want to live in a fucking fantasy land where violence isn't just a breath away.

You won't even be able to get muskets in NZ by the end of the week.

Also, fuck Islam. It is a sham religion founded by a warmonger-child-rapist.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm amazed this officer isn't blogging like the other ones there. you look up New Zealand Police on Youtube alone and you come up with a lot of vlogs done by them and them trying to make viral videos. No wonder they're useless.


----------



## Smarty Pants (Mar 17, 2019)

Is this whole thing about jury tampering in a mass murder case? I mean c'mon, they guy's going to get a maximum sentence anyway. 


AnOminous said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this guy is their Internet guy in general, and told them this wasn't going to work, then got told to do it anyway. That said, really, "fuck off" is about the only response that makes sense under the circumstances.


Sounds about right. All of their rulers, politicians, kings or whatever the fuck they have in New Zealand are freaking the fuck out and are pressing everyone in law enforcement to delete the internet.


----------



## Rabbi Yehonatan (Mar 17, 2019)

based AND redpilled.
FUCK NEW CUCKLAND
FUCK ISLAM
FUCK CENCORSHIP
but most important of all
FUCK NIGGERS


----------



## yeahweknow (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> ...



fug, you hurt his feelings


----------



## Gigasneed (Mar 17, 2019)

yeahweknow said:


> fug, you hurt his feelings


I think that is a crime in NZ too. How does Josh keep getting away with it?


----------



## Tranish Inquisition (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm going to watch the video twice as hard and distribute it twice as much, all because of you, Detective John Michael. You're now directly responsible for the video's distribution. Better arrest yourself, cuz


----------



## SugarSnot (Mar 17, 2019)

One thing I find thought provoking is: whenever people in third world countries are affected by horrible things they are _jumping_ at the opportunity to post the aftermath of what is going on. Dead bodies of children. Hurt children. One thing or another to shove in people's face how _dark_ the world is and we need to do something about it.

Here we have a video of the entire thing happening and they are doing their damnedest to suppress everything about it except the aftermath. I get that it can be considered poor taste to spread this stuff around, but that doesn't mean it should be eradicated from the people that seek it out and voluntarily watch it.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Mar 17, 2019)

Anomalous420 said:


> I think that is a crime in NZ too. How does Josh keep getting away with it?



Toothless Fang is clearly a deep state op collecting all our data!!!


----------



## Kentucky_Fried_Chicken (Mar 17, 2019)

The more I read posts on this site - the more passionate I feel about keeping videos and documents - out in the open. This is the only site that gives a shit about being open and honest. I do worry however, that big-tech, plus governments, plus those against this site - will come after you - and come after you hard. 

Anyways, fuck censorship.


----------



## Zilortha (Mar 17, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> Especially when people are sharing it on instant messages apps, facebook and twitter. There's nothing they can do, and I kind of feel bad for them, I wouldn't be happy if the whole world was sharing a tragedy that happened in my country while I worked for the police force.


Idk. I'm sympathetic to what they're going through, but I'm so fucking sick of censorship. I feel bad for them, but at the same time they can fuck off.


----------



## Smarty Pants (Mar 17, 2019)

Kentucky_Fried_Chicken said:


> I do worry however, that big-tech, plus governments, plus those against this site - will come after you - and come after you hard.


Josh has seen the abyss.


Spoiler: the abyss


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

Interesting, in 2014 the FBI sent this _Detective_ Senior Sergeant _John Michael_ information on a pedophile ring after two boys had been exploited in their country. No charges were ever made, even after other suspects were arrested in other parts of the world. No explanation was ever given. 

I don't think Null has anything to worry about since this detective can't even do the job he was given to do let alone try and silence a website.


----------



## Otis Boi (Mar 17, 2019)

Lysenko said:


> Uh is talking about our issues such a bad thing? The Nazis were a lot more complex than "Nazi Bad" despite what some on the internet would like you to think. The outcomes were bad, but the motivations were far more comple



In no way am I saying talking about such subjects is bad. I encourage it we aren't going to solve anything until we face tragedies head on. Instead of endless partisan bickering maybe we should ask our selves the hard questions.

As for the nazi comment I just retarded and made a shitty analogy forgive me for that. I just was trying to illustrate the fact that the holocaust is viewed in different light and nazi aren't even considered to be humans with goals and ideology. Just an amorphous blob of jew murder and skin furniture. I understand they had complex motives but they will not be remembe for those just the jew murder and retarded bullishit like UFO made of human skin.


----------



## Alwaysrates (Mar 17, 2019)

Maybe their PD need to address their response times. I can imagine they had warning and probably thought it was just "those pesky channers" pranking them or something. I can only imagine some people would have more than likely told them what was happening since the dude did post the facebook link. I mean when the shooter can go back just to double tap, get in his car, do some driveby shootings, and hit up another mosque, then that shows their department has failed in response timing.

I get it this has never happened to them. This is not something they are use to, but this seems like they are lashing out for their own incompetency or at least lack of experience in this type of situation.

Sorry if that came off a bit angry. Been a lurker for awhile, but decided to finally join. Probably should not have made this my first post.


----------



## The_Mormons (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Could you please advise what legal process you require for this request





Null said:


> Detective Senior Sergeant


I feel like this is the level of "experienced" that tech hiring managers drool over.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 17, 2019)

You should give yourself an achievement for that response, Josh.



Alwaysrates said:


> Sorry if that came off a bit angry. Been a lurker for awhile, but decided to finally join. *Probably should not have made this my first post.*


Oh no worries, that's a pretty common refrain when people finally decide to post here.


----------



## StyrofoamFridge (Mar 17, 2019)

The official, Michael, who sent this email is rather arrogant. Do they not know the size of our American balls and our right to not bend over to foreign pilfering? Freedom of speech and the press exists here for a reason. You can't destroy the documented truth of what happened, no matter how ugly it is. The Kiwi Farms lets people shitpost their opinions too, oh the horror.


----------



## LU 010 (Mar 17, 2019)

Holy shit, mate. Balls of fucking titanium.

Semper fi you crazy motherfucker. I gotta throw some shekels your way.



HeyYou said:


> Americans don't realize how unique and unprecedented the first amendment is, sometimes. Other Anglosphere nations can, and will, remove or charge you for speech they don't like.


Loads of people in other anglosphere countries will also _insist_ they have free speech just not "hate speech." I've had people get very offended when I point out that if you can't say anything unpleasant about government-designated Special Groups that's not free fucking speech then, is it?


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hm.  You know, one way of reading that request is that he thinks Tarrant had an account here.  There were some people shitposting saying a few users were Tarrant's account, so maybe that confused them?


----------



## Colmerry (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> ...


The response of a man who is absolutely fucking defeated.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Mar 17, 2019)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> Hm.  You know, one way of reading that request is that he thinks Tarrant had an account here.  There were some people shitposting saying a few users were Tarrant's account, so maybe that confused them?


It was shitposting, but what was curious were the day 1 accounts asking for confirmation. Very obvious that some journalists/assholes we're in the thread trying to do a hit piece on the farms.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 17, 2019)

This thread is why America will save humanity. God Bless you @Null and God Bless America.


----------



## Meowthkip (Mar 17, 2019)

I feel like showing the video is way more important than typing some murderous dickhead's name in SCARY ALL-CAPS.

It's a gut-wrenching video, but in a way, I feel like it needs to be available, if only as a brutal reminder of the reality of mass shootings, since so many of us 'Murricans have been desensitized to them at this point. It is cruel and ugly. And even if Null were to take it down, it would still circulate. You can't stuff this cat bag into the bag.

Freedom of information leads to an informed populace. Power to the people.


----------



## deodorant (Mar 17, 2019)

> I don't give a single solitary fuck what section 50 of your faggot law say about sharing your email. Fuck you and fuck your shithole country.








God bless you. You can go ahead and give them my email if you want, I'm not afraid of the boys down under.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Mar 17, 2019)

The Virgin Kiwi vs the Chad Null


----------



## Anticlutch (Mar 17, 2019)

Fish-Eyed Fool said:


> Entire Anglo-land police force vs one Florida Man.


Florida man has an interesting life. Or so I've read.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Mar 17, 2019)

Null is the hero we need not the one we deserve. All hail or glorious leader uwu


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Mar 17, 2019)

Null must really know his legal shit based on how willing he is to tell a police force to fuck off. He might make a great lawyer if he says fuck the farms.

Any New Zealand legal officials wanting to subpoena me and bring me over there for questioning are welcome to do so, that country is still gorgeous, despite the massacre.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 17, 2019)

DanteAlighieri said:


> It was shitposting, but what was curious were the day 1 accounts asking for confirmation. Very obvious that some journalists/assholes we're in the thread trying to do a hit piece on the farms.



I'm glad that he wasn't on the Farms, but it would have meant fuck all if he was.

He had a fb account.  A gopro data plan. No one's talking about shutting down either for the next terrorist that'll happen.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 17, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> I wish there was a 'Murica reaction for this response. As far as the best music to listen to while reading this thread, I'm gonna have to go with the Hulkster.


There is. It's semper fi  

You gotta donate to the forum for it though, last time I checked. I use it for extraordinary acts in service of 'Merca, bravery, the farms or documenting lolcows.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 17, 2019)

Glad I couldn't help said:


> WTF does this mean? "Could tell us which way you like us to fuck with you?"


I'm pretty sure it means that he knew that Kiwi Farms is outside of NZ jurisdiction and he has no way of _forcing_ Null to cooperate, but he was hoping that if he asked politely, Null might say "sure, I'll preserve the data and comply with a formal legal request or court order".


----------



## TaterBot (Mar 17, 2019)

@sperginity  said, "what happened to you Dynastia? I don't even know you anymore ."
Do you get it now?

John Michael DSS is a cop, they have no sense of humor. He's probably busily trying to figure out how to kill Null and his little forum.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 17, 2019)

Alwaysrates said:


> Maybe their PD need to address their response times. I can imagine they had warning and probably thought it was just "those pesky channers" pranking them or something. I can only imagine some people would have more than likely told them what was happening since the dude did post the facebook link. I mean when the shooter can go back just to double tap, get in his car, do some driveby shootings, and hit up another mosque, then that shows their department has failed in response timing.
> 
> I get it this has never happened to them. This is not something they are use to, but this seems like they are lashing out for their own incompetency or at least lack of experience in this type of situation.
> 
> Sorry if that came off a bit angry. Been a lurker for awhile, but decided to finally join. Probably should not have made this my first post.



I don't think you sound terribly angry at all. In fact, I was just about to post a similar thought myself, mainly that at this point it seems like they're flailing to memory hole it because it they're nowhere to be seen, and that doesn't make them look very good if people really know. Obviously the story we get told will be bullshit, but I feel like they're going to embellish the response.


----------



## ForTheLoveofTarrant (Mar 17, 2019)

John Michael, this the video you are trying to ban?


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 17, 2019)

For once, the USMC sniper meme is good for something...


----------



## chops (Mar 17, 2019)

THE ABSOLUTE STATE OF NZ POLICE RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 17, 2019)

NZ Police Demand "Kiwi Farms" Message Board Preserve "IP Addresses" And "Email Addresses" Following Massacre
					

"Is this a joke?"




					www.zerohedge.com


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Mar 17, 2019)

It's so fucking wild to me that a website that is the TMZ of laughing at retards on the internet has become a bastion of free speech and anti-censorship for people from all kinds of backgrounds and belief systems but here we are.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 17, 2019)

Crippled_Retard said:


> Null must really know his legal shit based on how willing he is to tell a police force to fuck off. He might make a great lawyer if he says fuck the farms.
> 
> Any New Zealand legal officials wanting to subpoena me and bring me over there for questioning are welcome to do so, that country is still gorgeous, despite the massacre.



US localization rules are based on the Roman Empires. There is the law of the Empire, and then there are barbarians. Declaring yourself a US citizen is literally "Civis Romanus Sum". These protections have only strengthened thanks to bullshity tyrannical laws passed by otherwise friendly allies like the UK and New Zealand. A New Zealand court can issue as many impotent orders as it likes, but until they hire a US based lawyer to obtain a US based warrant issued by a US court they are wasting time, money and prestige.


----------



## Jaimas (Mar 17, 2019)

Thread Theme.



Spoiler: SING WITH ME



I was born on the fourth of July  
In the homeland of the brave  
'Neath a Star-Spangled Banner  
That fluttered in the wind  

My father held me close  
And he looked me in the eye  
He said, "Son, this is a free land  
But that Freedom has a price"

Tyranny will find you
In the shadows of the night
But Lady Liberty will guide you
If you fight for what is right

For the love of your nation
Is the only love you need
And then my parents taught me
Their song of liberty  

Keep the fires of freedom  
Burning deep within your heart  
And beside the dying embers  
We sang our freedom's song  

I, I'm in love with America  
Hear the bell that tolls 
from sea to shining sea  
I want to be, where the eagle flies free  
Underneath that deep blue sky  
'Til the day I die   

I've been around the world  
With my brothers at my side  
Giving terrorists a taste 
Of our second amendment rights   
But what good are bullets,  
If they're fired without love?  
Without you here, America  
There's a hole in my heart   

For I am just a man  
Who bleeds red, white and blue  
And for my nation's honor  
There's nothing I wouldn't do   
I, I'm in love with America  

I, I'm in love America  
Hear the bell that tolls 
from sea to shining sea  
I want to be, where the eagle flies free  
Underneath that deep blue sky  
'Til the day I die  

America, you know I'm not a rich man  
But my M60 is loaded for you  
I wanna take you out to dinner, America  
Fire shots in the dark  
Take you home to meet my mom  






I, I'm in love with America  
Hear the bell that tolls 
from sea to shining sea  
I want to be, where the eagle flies free  (Oh, so free)
Underneath that deep blue sky  
'Til the day I die  

America, you know that I love you  
America, I hope you love me, too


----------



## Null (Mar 17, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> NZ Police Demand "Kiwi Farms" Message Board Preserve "IP Addresses" And "Email Addresses" Following Massacre
> 
> 
> "Is this a joke?"
> ...


how flattering, the guy even knew about my 4chan shitposting the night before


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> how flattering, the guy even knew about my 4chan shitposting the night before



Watch out for papparazzis in ur borsch cup.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Mar 17, 2019)

What the fuck is he on about? Gonna arrest anyone who posts the vid to their site? Good luck with that you rubbish colony.


----------



## glass_houses (Mar 17, 2019)

@Null I appreciate how ballsy that was, but you may have miscalculated. New Zealand is indeed small, but it's also a Commonwealth, and Commonwealth countries tend to cooperate with each other. If the NZ coppers decide to come for you, they probably won't be alone.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 17, 2019)

glass_houses said:


> @Null I appreciate how ballsy that was, but you may have miscalculated. New Zealand is indeed small, but it's also a Commonwealth, and Commonwealth countries tend to cooperate with each other. If the NZ coppers decide to come for you, they probably won't be alone.



I suppose this means that Null wont be making any trips to Europe anytime soon.


----------



## knux (Mar 17, 2019)

Woah! WTF?
They want the email and IP address of everyone who responded to the initial post in preparation for legal action?


----------



## Null (Mar 17, 2019)

glass_houses said:


> @Null I appreciate how ballsy that was, but you may have miscalculated. New Zealand is indeed small, but it's also a Commonwealth, and Commonwealth countries tend to cooperate with each other. If the NZ coppers decide to come for you, they probably won't be alone.


I will personally shitpost every commonwealth cuntry to death


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 17, 2019)

Let's gangrape the Queen.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 17, 2019)

> Will definitely consider what you have said.



Who do these fucks think they are? Not only do they want the video and manifesto taken down, but they want to attempt to discipline anybody talking about it?

Fuck you, New Zealand.  Australia is better.


----------



## cogsworth (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Squire of Gothos (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> how flattering, the guy even knew about my 4chan shitposting the night before


Soon our favorite neckless, drooling, wikiHow doggo will be in all the news articles.  Will be interesting to see if the NZ authorities actually try to take this further, I feel like their overreaction to this whole thing will probably die down in a few weeks but who knows... this has been a strange week.


----------



## watertank250 (Mar 17, 2019)

@Null your response was ballsy and it made me create an account here. Long live USA and the 2nd Amendment !


----------



## Lysenko (Mar 17, 2019)

This is the enemy we are up against:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SwanDive (Mar 17, 2019)

MakeItRain said:


> It's so fucking wild to me that a website that is the TMZ of laughing at exceptional individuals on the internet has become a bastion of free speech and anti-censorship for people from all kinds of backgrounds and belief systems but here we are.



I think one of our reptilian overlords has gone rogue and is trying to make the simulation as absurd as possible to wake us up.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 17, 2019)

Alwaysrates said:


> Maybe their PD need to address their response times. I can imagine they had warning and probably thought it was just "those pesky channers" pranking them or something. I can only imagine some people would have more than likely told them what was happening since the dude did post the facebook link. I mean when the shooter can go back just to double tap, get in his car, do some driveby shootings, and hit up another mosque, then that shows their department has failed in response timing.
> 
> I get it this has never happened to them. This is not something they are use to, but this seems like they are lashing out for their own incompetency or at least lack of experience in this type of situation.
> 
> Sorry if that came off a bit angry. Been a lurker for awhile, but decided to finally join. Probably should not have made this my first post.



Nah, they're doubling down on it being “... an incredibly fast response time”. 

Also, that was an awesome reply, Null. ?


----------



## MunsterCheese (Mar 17, 2019)

What do you think you are doing @Null?  That probably pissed Senior Sargent John Michael off so much he is bound to shoot up a mosque. He already is stocked with guns & ammo. Not a wise idea. We all know how crazy those New Zealanders are & how little it takes to set them off.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Mar 17, 2019)

glass_houses said:


> @Null I appreciate how ballsy that was, but you may have miscalculated. New Zealand is indeed small, but it's also a Commonwealth, and Commonwealth countries tend to cooperate with each other. If the NZ coppers decide to come for you, they probably won't be alone.


 KF is based in the United States and no other country has jurisdiction. Especially not the Commonpoor, who we fought a war to not be part of, and who combined have less than half of the US's GDP.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Mar 17, 2019)

MakeItRain said:


> It's so fucking wild to me that a website that is the TMZ of laughing at exceptional individuals on the internet has become a bastion of free speech and anti-censorship for people from all kinds of backgrounds and belief systems but here we are.


I know, whenever I see something here I think is utterly ignorant, I just remember that everywhere else is a fucking echo chamber and sharing a space with people you don’t agree with is the only thing that will save us all from fucking civilization over.


----------



## Anticlutch (Mar 17, 2019)

Crippled_Retard said:


> massacre.


What massacre?


----------



## symantec (Mar 17, 2019)

Lysenko said:


> This is the enemy we are up against:
> View attachment 697550


New Zealand is doing a really good job of making me empathize with Tarrant. What an absolute shithole.


----------



## Squire of Gothos (Mar 17, 2019)

Lysenko said:


> This is the enemy we are up against:


No wonder it took them so long to catch the guy, they were busy dancing.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> I will personally shitpost every commonwealth cuntry to death


You’re the only man who could say this and make me believe it, you crazy dog drawing.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Mar 17, 2019)

A true American Hero the greatest country on the earth in the history of mankind future rulers of the entire solar system salute you


----------



## Keystone (Mar 17, 2019)

Lysenko said:


> This is the enemy we are up against:
> View attachment 697550


After watching this I firmly believe Tarrant would've won any gun battle with the Kiwi Cops if he wanted. Glad it didn't come to that, but still.


----------



## Lysenko (Mar 17, 2019)

NYT:
Police officials say it took 36 minutes from when they received the first call about a shooting at a mosque to when the suspect was taken in custody.

“That is an incredibly fast response time,” said John Price, commander of the district police. “You have a mobile offender across a large metropolitan city, and I am very happy with the response of our staff.”

lol, 36 minutes a guy is shooting innocents = "an incredibly fast response time"


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Mar 17, 2019)

NZ is a nice place but they don't quite get it. A lot of world maps forget to print them on it - but they mage to get places like  Tonga on it.
I can't work out why they would even ask for that information. Who gives a fuck?
A few years ago a couple of crims hired a taxi when they went to rob a bank. They were caught and when the judge asked them why they hired a taxi, the leader said they had both been disqualified from driving. Then there was the two blokes who robbed a sex shop - riding a single stolen push bike.. Why did they steal? An inflatable sex toy sheep. That happened in Palmy. I think they referred to the sheep as "Doris". WTF.
On it goes....


----------



## Terminus Est (Mar 17, 2019)

They want to censor the videos or imprison anyone that watches it or shares it. Fuck them. New Zealand can go fuck right off.


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 17, 2019)

Lysenko said:


> NYT:
> Police officials say it took 36 minutes from when they received the first call about a shooting at a mosque to when the suspect was taken in custody.
> 
> “That is an incredibly fast response time,” said John Price, commander of the district police. “You have a mobile offender across a large metropolitan city, and I am very happy with the response of our staff.”
> ...





> over half an hour


Jesus christ...  You can probably walk across fucking NZ in that time.


----------



## Nasty (Mar 17, 2019)

Fucking weird as hell how they’re trying so hard to punish people posting this video. Haven’t seen this sort of attitude before to any of the other mass shootings or killings done by muslims.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 17, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Let's gangrape the Queen.


 eww she's like half-dead already


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 17, 2019)

Feline Supremacist said:


> eww she's like half-dead already



So?


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 17, 2019)

Promestein said:


> So?


It's a big family


----------



## SpergPatrol (Mar 17, 2019)

glass_houses said:


> @Null I appreciate how ballsy that was, but you may have miscalculated. New Zealand is indeed small, but it's also a Commonwealth, and Commonwealth countries tend to cooperate with each other. If the NZ coppers decide to come for you, they probably won't be alone.


They seriously can't do shit to him.
If you know shit about international law they seriously can't do fuck all to him.

Instead of demanding the history maybe they do thier jobs if they need the messages so bad of just reading them themselves? You know thier fucking jobs?


----------



## norbo (Mar 17, 2019)

Promestein said:


> Jesus christ...  You can probably walk across fucking NZ in that time.



Oh check this out.

https://www.sheriffs.org/content/embracing-technology-decrease-law-enforcement-response-time

The national sheriffs association (btw null my patriotism is intensifying from that response) posted this on February 28 2016.

Here's the best part.

"While calling 911 in an emergency has been around for ages, it can take too long from the time an emergency is reported to the time officers arrive on the scene. The average school shooting lasts 12.5 minutes, while the average police response time is 18 minutes."

Hey NZ Police. You're dogshit. US cops think 18 minutes isn't even good enough. Fucking half your time.

Then this little gem. https://www.creditdonkey.com/average-police-response-time.html

Certain cities are ripe with crime. Here we take a look at some of their response times to help put things into perspective.


*What are the average police response times in Los Angeles?* Los Angeles is a city known for its high crime levels. Luckily, the average police response time in LA is just 5.7 minutes.



*What are the average police response times in Chicago?* Chicago has its fair share of crime, especially gun violence. However, even with everything going on, they managed to keep their response time at just 3.46 minutes for priority calls.



*What are the average police response times in Detroit?* Unfortunately, Detroit always comes in with some of the longest police response times. Topping the charts at 58 minutes, no other city has come even close to this number.



*What are the average police response times in New York City?* New York City, with all its hustle and bustle, has a slightly elevated response time. According to the Bureau of Justice Statistics, New Yorkers wait an average of 9.1 minutes for police after a 9-1-1 call.
Oh and this shit was published a year later. So either they were already this good in those cities or they improved to it.

Here's a clue to improving response times. Stop worrying about the internet and people being offended. Get off your ass and show up to the shooting.


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 17, 2019)

norbo said:


> Oh check this out.
> 
> https://www.sheriffs.org/content/embracing-technology-decrease-law-enforcement-response-time
> 
> ...



>When even America's worst is leagues above NZ.

*HAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Mar 17, 2019)

MakeItRain said:


> It's so fucking wild to me that a website that is the TMZ of laughing at exceptional individuals on the internet has become a bastion of free speech and anti-censorship for people from all kinds of backgrounds and belief systems but here we are.


Well, we need to understand that the Internet of old is very different to the monster we're dealing with right now. The exchange of any and every kind of information has become the norm between all humans, all around the world. For most people who're into it, it's simply wonderful but for some (and I mean the ones holding the power) it's the fucking apocalypse. They see how individuals from very distant places and different backgrounds exchange ideas and they freak out when thinking how fragile their whole system really is against someone rallying the same people they think they control.

They fear others find a speck of sense on the shooter's actions. Better not to expose them to it because educating the masses is also dangerous. It's like choosing bubble prisons instead of vaccines.

The simple act of holding a forum where a very diverse group share their unique points of view on some stupid asshole doing stupid crap is now viewed as a crime against the individual right of doing stupid crap without holding any responsibilities. The fact that we don't  fear being slandered or persecuted because of our ideas is subversive in nature to their eyes. Doxxing is viewed by many as a crime when it's just the act of pointing out who did what and the information machine is so monstrously huge and vast that just a name and address can ruin someone's life because said life is built on top of the machine itself. It's obscene.

They want to put the video of the masacre on the same level of a pedo video because it's convenient. It sets a precedence. Censoring the next one is gonna be easier if they succeed and before you know it, you'll end up watching only what they want, when they want.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 17, 2019)

New Zealand Police Requested Personal Data From Kiwifarms Users Who Discussed Shooter Manifesto, Video
					

The Christchurch shooter's manifesto and live-feed video have been censored from many websites at the request of New Zealand police. They've been attempting to




					www.oneangrygamer.net


----------



## norbo (Mar 17, 2019)

Promestein said:


> >When even America's worst is leagues above NZ.
> 
> *HAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!*



Detroit is the worst on the list. It's a fucking ghost city. An empty city that has basically nobody there anyway has the worst response times. Imagine my shock. Last time a co-worker went there he said he might even move there if he can get a job because rush hour doesn't actually exist. There's like 10 cars on the highway at 6pm


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Mar 17, 2019)

You know I don't care about being 56% now the country not me we still have better response times in all of those 97% white countries hail  Amerimutt nationalism hail victory


----------



## watertank250 (Mar 17, 2019)

Nasty said:


> Fucking weird as hell how they’re trying so hard to punish people posting this video. Haven’t seen this sort of attitude before to any of the other mass shootings or killings done by muslims.


jihad training https://web.archive.org/web/2014072...ddle-east/10310496/A-kiwi-lads-death-by-drone 

in case you haven't seen the link already


----------



## Takodachi (Mar 17, 2019)

norbo said:


> Detroit is the worst on the list. It's a fucking ghost city. An empty city that has basically nobody there anyway has the worst response times. Imagine my shock. Last time a co-worker went there he said he might even move there if he can get a job because rush hour doesn't actually exist. There's like 10 cars on the highway at 6pm



To be fair, Detroit is part of the US in name only. Its more similar to South Africa than anything.


----------



## Clop (Mar 17, 2019)

> If you are not the intended recipient of this message or have received this message in error, you must not peruse, use, distribute or copy this message or any of its contents.


What fucking exceptional ninny puts this shit in the footer of an e-mail? "Oh hey if you're weren't supposed to get this, pls don't read it okay?"

NZ must be housing some prime vegetables.


----------



## Anticlutch (Mar 17, 2019)

Nasty said:


> Fucking weird as hell how they’re trying so hard to punish people posting this video. Haven’t seen this sort of attitude before to any of the other mass shootings or killings done by muslims.


That's because mudshits killing, raping, torturing, and massacring whites is part of the goal of israel.


----------



## norbo (Mar 17, 2019)

Clop said:


> What fucking exceptional ninny puts this shit in the footer of an e-mail? "Oh hey if you're weren't supposed to get this, pls don't read it okay?"
> 
> NZ must be housing some prime vegetables.



That'll be a footer that was undoubtedly added by the IT team using the messaging system to insert it at the server level. I've done the same for my users in the past. It's a stupid thing that originally comes from legal. Even in America, where nobody would listen to that even if you wanted them to.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 17, 2019)

LifeguardHermit said:


> We love you soo much fearless leader.
> This place very well may be the last public bastion of free speech.


Unless you want to say milk retard, retarded, coke zero or ween.
Did I miss any?

Sig Heil, Furer Null!


----------



## Wheelchair (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh boy, how bigbrained. Now everyone living under the rock will see the video. Are we sure NZ police isn't run by abos? They literally giving this guy everything he wanted.


----------



## VoreDoggy (Mar 17, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Let's gangrape the Queen.


Is this feminist?


----------



## Americanadian (Mar 17, 2019)

Fuck them.  They're not the boss of me.  I'm an American and their shithole country is so irrelevant that no one even knew they weren't Australia until now.


----------



## norbo (Mar 17, 2019)

VoreDoggy said:


> Is this feminist?


I think so. I mean she's literally the representation of an oppressive power structure. So wouldn't rape just be struggling against your oppressor?


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 17, 2019)

New Zealand: 36 minutes is a fast response to an active shooter scenario.

Freedom Land:


----------



## SugarSnot (Mar 17, 2019)

The Kiwi hold no power over the Moon.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Mar 17, 2019)

Clop said:


> What fucking exceptional ninny puts this shit in the footer of an e-mail? "Oh hey if you're weren't supposed to get this, pls don't read it okay?"
> 
> NZ must be housing some prime vegetables.



Every single business email I've ever received has something similar.  It allows them to sue you if you don't comply, or so the theory goes..


----------



## N836BA (Mar 17, 2019)

I live in the country in question but I also happen to be a US citizen (USA #1). I'm just stunned at the extent they are going to block this video. I have no idea if blocking these sites is legal or they are just doing it because they can and don't have to answer to anybody. The ISP's have blocked the sites and I'm guessing the government "asked" them to do it. It's concerning that I have to use a VPN just to feel safe enough to go on fucking Kiwi Farms of all websites! That response to the detective is amazing, I would send some bullshit memes his way but again, being under a country's jurisdiction with "objectionable material" laws like this, no way am I doing that, not even with a VPN. What is objectionable material anyway? And the fact you get to set the rules on what is and what isn't makes it even more of a farce.


----------



## Jamila (Mar 17, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> Americans don't realize how unique and unprecedented the first amendment is, sometimes. Other Anglosphere nations can, and will, remove or charge you for speech they don't like.



Case in point: The murderers of Jamie Bulger in the UK were given new identities after being released, and multiple people have been arrested and charged with contempt of court and given suspended sentences for identifying them or posting pictures of them as adults. One of the killers, Jon Venables, keeps fucking up and going back to jail for child porn. Yet they keep giving him a new identity every time he gets out. If he were in the US he'd already have been shanked in prison years ago.


----------



## NQ 952 (Mar 17, 2019)

I find it odd how everyone wants this video taken down but they'll replay the shit out of a couple of airplanes hitting a couple of skyscrapers over and over again.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Mar 17, 2019)

Cheeky hobbit cunts


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 17, 2019)

Now that we're on their radar, there's no reason to assume they'll give up at being told to fuck off when asking for everything on a silver platter like they own the place. You can expect them to act like they do own the place and expect them to try and probe the site in some way, they'll likely collaborate with other powers to do it too.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Mar 17, 2019)

Pretty much this tbh


----------



## Shaka Brah (Mar 17, 2019)

LordKaT said:


> I find it odd how everyone wants this video taken down but they'll replay the shit out of a couple of airplanes hitting a couple of skyscrapers over and over again.


It's almost like seeing his manifesto would have the opposite effect from what the government wants, whereas 9/11 was the perfect false flag for a foreign war.


----------



## James Smith (Mar 17, 2019)

New Zealand Police:

My email address is darksydephil@hotmail.com and I am a New Zealand resident currently living in Renton, Washington in the United States of America.

I hate Muslims.


----------



## 3ncrypt3d (Mar 17, 2019)

So, talking about something is an offence now? No better than Sharia law


----------



## Nasty (Mar 17, 2019)

Jamila said:


> charged with contempt of court and given suspended sentences for identifying them or posting pictures of them as adults.


I think it’s probably more to do with the risk of false identification, and some innocent men who look like them getting shanked in an alley.


----------



## Captain Manning (Mar 17, 2019)

Very proud of you @Null.

Not sure anything more needs to be said.


----------



## The Weasel (Mar 17, 2019)

watertank250 said:


> @Null your response was ballsy and it made me create an account here. Long live USA and the 2nd Amendment !


It made me create one too, though I've been lurking here daily for months, + watching all the great streams on YouTube & StreamMe (RIP) !


----------



## TheWatchfulFurfag (Mar 17, 2019)

Meowthkip said:


> I feel like showing the video is way more important than typing some murderous dickhead's name in SCARY ALL-CAPS.
> 
> It's a gut-wrenching video, but in a way, I feel like it needs to be available, if only as a brutal reminder of the reality of mass shootings, since so many of us 'Murricans have been desensitized to them at this point. It is cruel and ugly. And even if Null were to take it down, it would still circulate. You can't stuff this cat bag into the bag.
> 
> Freedom of information leads to an informed populace. Power to the people.



_ahem_

Fuck the Zealanders and fuck censorship! 

Anyone who is seeking to deprive you of information and the free exchange thereof, is seeking to decieve and enslave you. 

Can't stop the signal, Insh'nullah


----------



## Agoraphobic Bullshit (Mar 17, 2019)

Personally, I'm not sure that the video being shared that prolifically is good or useful. Admittedly, I don't know much about the psychology of mass shootings. 

Anyway, regardless of how I, or the NZ police, or anyone feel, this was absolutely the right response. Free speech will only remain free if it's defended.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Mar 17, 2019)

I feel a certain sympathy for civil service employees who have to take on stupid tasks. That said,








norbo said:


> Oh check this out.
> 
> https://www.sheriffs.org/content/embracing-technology-decrease-law-enforcement-response-time
> 
> ...



The US national response time is slowed significantly by its vast rural areas where a single trooper or deputy may be the only law enforcement presence  for dozens of miles. Quite a few homes in such rural areas also have guns, for that matter. 

The fact that they had such a dismal response time to a mass shooting in a metropolitan area  (that isn't Detroit, holy shit) is pathetic. Then again, if I was an officer there without proper weapons, body armor or training maybe I wouldn't rush to confront a madman with my baton.


----------



## Emperor Yakub (Mar 17, 2019)

Glorious Freedomland trumps second rate Australia who can't handle the bants or the beer.


----------



## N836BA (Mar 17, 2019)

LordKat said:
			
		

> I find it odd how everyone wants this video taken down but they'll replay the shit out of a couple of airplanes hitting a couple of skyscrapers over and over again.



And remember the people jumping and falling from the towers. That wasn't easy to watch yet nobody tried to stop you from seeing it. People were understandably angry the NYT published the falling man photo but the government didn't tell them to remove it and never publish it again. You can't understand 9/11 without seeing that imagery. You can't understand how desperate people were that day to jump out of a 100 floor building to their deaths just so they wouldn't be incinerated.



			
				Blue Jerkop said:
			
		

> The fact that they had such a dismal response time to a mass shooting in a metropolitan area (that isn't Detroit, holy shit) is pathetic. Then again, if I was an officer there without proper weapons, body armor or training maybe I wouldn't rush to confront a madman with my baton.



I do have some understanding of how the NZ police respond to armed incidents. They have a local team called the Armed Offenders Squad (AOS) this is similar to a county or city SWAT/SRT team in the US but not exactly the same. They will generally not confront armed people unless they absolutely have to. Their procedure is cordon and contain. They will try to coax armed individuals to give up instead of the other option. They are also an on call group, they don't have full time squads that are always ready to respond. So even the time it takes for them to get the pager message and drive to the police station to gear up takes time that a mass shooter can use to massacre dozens of people.  There was a hostage situation years ago and they had to call in the counter terrorism squad from Wellington to rescue the hostage because the guy would not give up.  The counter terrorism group, or Special Tactics Group is based in Wellington though so it's at least a 25 minute flight from Christchurch on the fastest planes. STG is a full time group but considering the geographical distance between them and the other two largest cities in New Zealand, it's unlikely they will be first responders. So the response time is really bad but there is a reason, however shitty. I've had to call the police before and they responded within 3 to 5 minutes. If I told them someone had a gun though they would take way longer.


----------



## MunsterCheese (Mar 17, 2019)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Now that we're on their radar, there's no reason to assume they'll give up at being told to fuck off when asking for everything on a silver platter like they own the place. You can expect them to act like they do own the place and expect them to try and probe the site in some way, they'll likely collaborate with other powers to do it too.


This is no good. What if one of their uninformed investigators discovers New Zealand police officers who post here and have been collaborating with Tarrant in the mass shooting of that mosque. I mean, come on. It won't take long for the public to figure out that the incredibly "fast" 36 minute response time for a mass shooting is well... somewhat suspicious. It is like the cops stopped off for a cup of coffee, donut and a free hair cut on their way.

"Oi, a mass shooting a mosque you say? Well let me stop & top off the tank in my squad car & I will be right there. Maybe pick up a couple of instant lotto scratch off tickets too."


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 17, 2019)

VoreDoggy said:


> Is this feminist?



Class warfare is the very essence of radical feminism.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 17, 2019)

MunsterCheese said:


> This is no good. What if one of their uninformed investigators discovers New Zealand police officers who post here and have been collaborating with Tarrant in the mass shooting of that mosque. I mean, come on. It won't take long for the public to figure out that the incredibly "fast" 36 minute response time for a mass shooting is well... somewhat suspicious. It is like the cops stopped off for a cup of coffee, donut and a free hair cut on their way.
> 
> "Oi, a mass shooting a mosque you say? Well let me stop & top off the tank in my squad car & I will be right there. Maybe pick up a couple of instant lotto scratch off tickets too."



I'm not saying they aren't/won't be incompetent, but they'll definitely try to shake hands with people who aren't.


----------



## RowboatGirlyman (Mar 17, 2019)

von Hapasbourg said:


> oi you got that shooter's information loicense, cunt? Hand 'em ovah o' face those consequences, lad



Consequences will never be the same indeed.


----------



## Frosted Snowflakes (Mar 17, 2019)

One Angry Gamer wrote a article about the New Zealand Police requesting data from Kiwi Farms.


----------



## Madam Hash (Mar 17, 2019)

So now I have to go full TOR with a choke router, TOR bridge and vpn fucking great, when did I move to China?????


----------



## Captain Manning (Mar 17, 2019)

@yawning sneasel

Looks like you're getting your wish.








			https://twitter.com/NickRekieta/status/1107214624989069313


----------



## Ashenthorn (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Lost_Kiwi (Mar 17, 2019)

Just found this website because of the HORRIFIC mosque attack just down the road from my mothers place in christchurch.

Currently working overseas in the Middle East.

The response I saw to the request of the ChCh police to Null is the funniest thing I have seen in many weeks. Laughing is frowned upon where I currently live, so I had to chuckle quietly as I counted my tax free income.

Wanted to point out that the totally unprovoked, brutal attack against this mosque is completely without precedent. The mosque has ZERO history of any type of radicalization, and the religion as a whole has no theological basis for violence against non-muslims.








						Kiwi's death by drone
					

Family want answers after a Christian boy from Christchurch who converted to Islam was killed in Yemen.




					web.archive.org
				











						Aotearoa Muslim is proud to support Isis
					

Aaron Tahuhu is a fundamentalist Muslim. To some, he fits the description of an extremist.




					www.stuff.co.nz
				




Currently my FB feed is full of people sharing their thoughts and prayers for the deceased. It's particularly comforting to know that we are so supportive to people of all races and creeds in NZ.

I sincerely hope there are no retaliation attacks, as that will only inflame the situation and falsely highlight the religion as war-like and barbaric.

Kia Kaha New Zealand, don't let hate divide us


----------



## Kenturion (Mar 17, 2019)

Signed up solely for the purpose of telling the NZ police to get fucked.


----------



## ec1ipse (Mar 17, 2019)

I had to sign up to say Based.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

RowboatGirlyman said:


> Consequences will never be the same indeed.


So it begins, the great battle of our time.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Mar 17, 2019)

Kiwis step back and let the sheeps rule your country. Your human population is not fit for the task.


----------



## Bad_Guys_are_Good4EVER (Mar 17, 2019)

It's ironic that after a tragic event, censorship is the first thing that government wants to do. Its not like it's going to stop people from doing something like that again.


----------



## repentance (Mar 17, 2019)

LordKaT said:


> I find it odd how everyone wants this video taken down but they'll replay the shit out of a couple of airplanes hitting a couple of skyscrapers over and over again.



How many times have you seen the footage of Waco in your lifetime?  There are new specials about 9/11 and Waco pretty much every year.  You can see graphic crime scene footage on pay TV channels, ffs.

A lot of the people who saw the video accessed it through Facebook.  Did they do so legally or illegally?  Are they asking FB to turn over the user data of everyone who viewed it?


----------



## Zilortha (Mar 17, 2019)

The weirdest thing about all of this, is this:
Didn't you say on twitter that they broadcast the whole video, uncut, on your country's biggest news station @Memology 101 ?
What the fuck do the Kiwi Kops expect to do about that? They want the identifying info of everyone who has even so much as watched the video, but apparently it's been broadcast to an unfathomable amount of people around the world by the local news.

So how the could they ever stop this from getting out? It's not even just online anymore. Some Hispanic man probably has the fucking video recorded on to his "Now that's what I call murder" VHS tape by now. What's the fucking point?

With the way these companies are "cooperating", it just feels like an excuse to set a precident when it comes to online censorship...


----------



## vertexwindi (Mar 17, 2019)

Lysenko said:


> NYT:
> Police officials say it took 36 minutes from when they received the first call about a shooting at a mosque to when the suspect was taken in custody.
> 
> “That is an incredibly fast response time,” said John Price, commander of the district police. “You have a mobile offender across a large metropolitan city, and I am very happy with the response of our staff.”
> ...


36 fucking minutes. This guy had enough time to shoot up two fucking mosques as well as come back to shoot the corpses just in case. And this isn't even 36 minutes from when the first shots were made but when _they got the first call_. I can get a fucking kebab delivered quicker than 36 minutes. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Big Bang (Mar 17, 2019)

I wish we got responses like that. Would make for a much more interesting day.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

vertexwindi said:


> 36 fucking minutes. This guy had enough time to shoot up two fucking mosques as well as come back to shoot the corpses just in case. And this isn't even 36 minutes from when the first shots were made but when _they got the first call_. I can get a fucking kebab delivered quicker than 36 minutes. Absolutely pathetic.


Meanwhile where I live it takes less than 7 minutes and they're struggling to meet with all calls. I heard in some cities it can take up to three days for them to respond to a non-emergency call. What's New Zealand's excuse?


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Mar 17, 2019)

vertexwindi said:


> 36 fucking minutes. This guy had enough time to shoot up two fucking mosques as well as come back to shoot the corpses just in case. And this isn't even 36 minutes from when the first shots were made but when _they got the first call_. I can get a fucking kebab delivered quicker than 36 minutes. Absolutely pathetic.


A kebab has a better reaction time than their pissant police farce.


----------



## Yaito-Chan (Mar 17, 2019)

mods = gods 

I have been meaning to sign up for a few months, good thing this shitshow happened. New Zealand Police on the next Mad at the Internet?


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm at the point I'm sure the NZ cops want to censor the video as much as for legit reasons as to cover up how utterly fucking incompetent they are.

Which is all the more reason to do as @Null did, tell them to fuck themselves, then have the free flow of information outflank the attempt to suppress it.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> I'm at the point I'm sure the NZ cops want to censor the video as much as for legit reasons as to cover up how utterly fucking incompetent they are.
> 
> Which is all the more reason to do as @Null did, tell them to fuck themselves, then have the free flow of information outflank the attempt to suppress it.


36 minutes is "immediately" according to them.








						New Zealand police talk about their response time to mosque shootings | Watch News Videos Online
					

Watch New Zealand police talk about their response time to mosque shootings Video Online, on GlobalNews.ca




					globalnews.ca
				





Response time for the Quebec City shooting, under 10 minutes








						What happened the night of the Quebec mosque attack
					

A tight-knit community’s response to a heinous crime




					www.thestar.com
				



larger city too. pretty dense too..


----------



## Freeman (Mar 17, 2019)

As long as we have belligerent cunts like Josh, we'll still have some freedom is this increasingly shitty world.


----------



## CumDumpster (Mar 17, 2019)

It's been a day, and the stuff surrounding the shooting has been getting suspicious, the changing of info, inaccuracies everywhere (and not just in the news media, either), and the police trying to remove the video of the stream or get IPs of the users to jail.

I wonder if this was having to do with "Skippy" Podesta in NZ for a Global Progressives Luciferians meeting, Facebook's DARPA connections (remember "Lifelog"?) being revealed, or the Muller going after the Podestas?  Knowing how the police went after the imageboards first, it might have to do with the attempt to remove 8chan from the internet before Facebook's history gets out.

_Just a thought, but why is Facebook or Twitter not being investigated if the shooter operated on there before this Tienanmen Square 2.0 mess went down?_


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Mar 17, 2019)

Your company? Oy vey. Someone thinks highly of themselves


----------



## boku-chan (Mar 17, 2019)

I feel so bad for Euros more and more every day for the silly things they can be supposedly arrested for.
I can't tell if they NZ government is ignorant or just outright stupid in thinking that they can take on the herculean task of censoring a video from the internet of all places.


----------



## wrangled tard (Mar 17, 2019)

Not only do they allow 9 news to publicise the video of the shooting, but it's actively promoted to me by youtube. The gate keeping is so incredibly clear.





Video in question.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Mar 17, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Not only do they allow 9 news to publicises the video of the shooting, but it's actively promoted to me by youtube. The gate keeping is so incredibly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't get it. When a cunt in a suit tells you what to think, and the footage has the Thoatfuck Media watermark on it - it's news. When it's just the footage that you watch and then think how it makes you feel - it's prohibited dangerous material. This shit is safe to handle only if you're wearing a navy blue suit sitting behind a plywood desk.


----------



## Lost_Kiwi (Mar 17, 2019)

In defense of the useless NZ police, the last time we had a mass shooting was in 1990 in the middle of nowhere








						Aramoana massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




It's so fortunate that he ran out of ammo in the second mosque. Instead of 50 deaths, we could have been looking at 130. And the brave Moslem afghani that chased him out, dodging bullets and throwing ATM machines.

Our brave prime minister, Jacinda Ardern has shown great solidarity with the Moslem people wearing her head-scarf and vowing to ban all semi-automatic guns in NZ. Thank you Jacinda! Try not to get pregnant a second time while in office









						Christchurch mosque shootings: Jacinda Ardern praises police who captured accused gunman
					

'Community cops' expected to be honoured for brave arrest of gunman.




					www.nzherald.co.nz


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 17, 2019)

Seeing the NZ Prime Minister wear a headscarf is the most cringy shit ever. I honestly don't see how it pleases anyone, she managed to achieve something that is simultaneously cucked, problematic cultural appropriation and patronizing.

What a fucking joke country.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

Decided to look into this section 50 of 2008.
Is this what they're talking about?
Unlawful possession of Police property (1) A person commits an offence who, without lawful authority or reasonable excuse, has in his or her possession any Police property. (2) A person who commits an offence against this section is liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 3 months, to a fine not exceeding $2,000, or to both. 

Because I'm pretty sure an email you sent out to another person isn't classified as property of the police. Hell, once you send an email you remove all privacy from said email I believe.


----------



## JimmerSnail (Mar 17, 2019)

It's funny how all they're doing right now is hiding the video, while shitting some bullshit about fortnite, white supremacy and memes. And sjws on twitter aren't even saying they're sorry nor anything related to the families of the victims. All they're doing is just screaming like retards at everything even remotely from the right.
What a bunch of sad, lunatic people.


While reading this, I was hearing the Deus Ex's UNATCO Theme. And I think we found our BGM for this topic.


> what a shame


----------



## Slowinthemind (Mar 17, 2019)

Null is a faggot but he has a huge set of balls, good on him for not bending the knee.


----------



## Hail Mandalore (Mar 17, 2019)

feels good man. Good job, Josh.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 17, 2019)

JimmerSnail said:


> It's funny how all they're doing right now is hiding the video, while shitting some bullshit about fortnite, white supremacy and memes. And sjws on twatter aren't even saying they're sorry or something, they're just REEE-ing at everything even remotely from the right. What a bunch of sad, lunatic people.
> 
> 
> While reading this, I was hearing the Deus Ex's UNATCO Theme,  I think we found our BGM for this topic.



_Your appointment to the New Zealand Police will be finalized within the week, I've already discussed the matter with the Prime Minister.

Has she bent the knee?

Oh yes, most certaintly. When we told her a channer killed a bunch of Muslims, she put on a hijab and made a mockery of herself so fast it was absolutely pathetic._


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Mar 17, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Not only do they allow 9 news to publicises the video of the shooting, but it's actively promoted to me by youtube. The gate keeping is so incredibly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't the NZ news sites cut off partnerships with the AUS side of their own company because of this?


----------



## Cryptozoology (Mar 17, 2019)

Null's balls are the first thing to enter any room he walks into. Holy shit. God bless America.


----------



## GrungyLawnChlorinate (Mar 17, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Meanwhile where I live it takes less than 7 minutes and they're struggling to meet with all calls. I heard in some cities it can take up to three days for them to respond to a non-emergency call. What's New Zealand's excuse?



Yeah, in cities I've lived in the US anything over 10 minutes is unheard of. Does NZ just not have much police presence? Even ambulance and fire response would have been there is like 10-15 minutes at most here.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Mar 17, 2019)

@Null  that was the single funniest fucking thing ive read all week. This and the Shmorky video are just the gifts that keep on giving. Good fucking show


----------



## Pargon (Mar 17, 2019)

boku-chan said:


> I feel so bad for Euros more and more every day for the silly things they can be supposedly arrested for.
> I can't tell if they NZ government is ignorant or just outright stupid in thinking that they can take on the herculean task of censoring a video from the internet of all places.





> "Euros"
> New Zealand



Missed it by a hemisphere there, m8.


----------



## repentance (Mar 17, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Decided to look into this section 50 of 2008.
> Is this what they're talking about?
> Unlawful possession of Police property (1) A person commits an offence who, without lawful authority or reasonable excuse, has in his or her possession any Police property. (2) A person who commits an offence against this section is liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 3 months, to a fine not exceeding $2,000, or to both.



Yes it is but it only applies if you're not the intended recipient.



HTTP Error 404 said:


> Didn't the NZ news sites cut off partnerships with the AUS side of their own company because of this?



Sky Network NZ dropped Sky News from its channels.  I doubt it will be a long term thing.  The news cycle will move on and Sky News will have no longer have reason to air footage of the attack.


----------



## Lost_Kiwi (Mar 17, 2019)

"What's it called? Kiwifarm? Michaels, why the hell is a farming website hosting this video? Get them to take it down, NOW!"


----------



## MG 620 (Mar 17, 2019)

Arrest all kiwifarmers now, now, NOW!


----------



## Dingo (Mar 17, 2019)

> If you are from New Zealand.


You might want to unplug your Amazon smart-speaker.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Mar 17, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Decided to look into this section 50 of 2008.
> Is this what they're talking about?
> Unlawful possession of Police property (1) A person commits an offence who, without lawful authority or reasonable excuse, has in his or her possession any Police property. (2) A person who commits an offence against this section is liable on conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 3 months, to a fine not exceeding $2,000, or to both.
> 
> Because I'm pretty sure an email you sent out to another person isn't classified as property of the police. Hell, once you send an email you remove all privacy from said email I believe.


Maybe in some backwards ass nation that works. I think this guy is used to busting people for fapping in public, not international law or interwebz law. He was hoping Null would hear the word "police" shit his pants and give him admin privileges or some crap. Maybe he should have scrolled through the website a little more than just looking up nulls contact, would have saved him the energy of typing (and actually having to look up a law he could try and make sound official)
Plus he may have gotten a chuckle or two... They could use them over there while they literally tear themselves apart (trying to ban guns in a place which already have restrictive laws) buncha morons


----------



## Odie Esty (Mar 17, 2019)

Cops only have power because there's a bunch of them with guns and nightsticks. A lot of cops think they have inherent worth because they're paid to bust heads and people specifically seek them out for it but if you're out of reach they're just another tardwrangler without a rope


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Mar 17, 2019)

Villager of Death said:


> Imagine trying to ban a video that will let everyone know exactly what went down and how horrible it was. The video and manifesto turned the attack from a list of numbers and a title to the inner workings of a demented person who went out to kill innocents. People can only benefit from being able to access it.
> 
> Besides, some dude lied about chasing the killer and breaking his windshield with his shotgun, but you wouldn't know that unless you had access to the video.


Exactly right. The media don't want it public because they want to capitalize on that shit. I feel awful about what happened. I watched it and it was revolting. But how quickly the media is trying to profit from it is even more disgusting they are doing EXACTLY what the shooter wanted and planned. They will probably make a lifetime movie about it, write a huge article about the guy who tried to tackle the shooter. Make up a bunch of bullshit about what's in the video because they want to be the only ones who see reality. They want to be the middle man and filter for the masses preception and digestion of reality it's all about there stupid narrative and meanwhile that mad lads is in his cell jerking off and loving every second of it



The biggest iron said:


> Do these warnings ever hold up in court? You can't prevent someone from sharing an email they recieved without prior comunication, right?



Not sure how it works in NZ but in alot of places you can't start email correspondence with someone and say "you can't share this anywhere btw" that's like walking up to someone on the street tell them you wanna suck their ass and say at the end you're a lawyer and that falls under attorney client privileges... This "detective" should reread his laws (unless of course NZ is more ass backwards then I previously thought)


----------



## SlenderManBearPig (Mar 17, 2019)

I think Null jumped the gun on this and everyone has just followed suit without actually reading the email. Pretty sure everyone here has completely misjudged what this was about, the relevant line that makes me think this is "At around the time of the shooting there were a number of posts and links posted on kiwifarms.net <http://kiwifarms.net> relating to the shooting and TARRANT". 

To start with, see this :   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Zealand_Police#Insignia_and_uniform 
There's some stuff there about what equipment they have too, if anyone's interested. 

John Michael is a senior sergeant (only 5% total of the force) and a detective. He's hit the top rank he can reach before he gets into management, he aint gonna be on diaper duty cleaning up videos from the net after an event of this magnitude. IMO he thought Null was Tarrant or an associate posting the original shooting thread. Why? Because Null found out about it from 8chan, and posted while the shooting was still ongoing, or very soon after it was over, and included links to the livestream and manifesto. His only unique distinguisher is the title "ooperator", before Kiwi was well known shitloads of people would talk to him onsite without even realizing who he was, its an easy mistake to make. The email specifically says "I am hoping you can help us with an investigation" ffs, if he wanted the video taken down he would've just said to hide the posts and store the information in the first email, note how he specifically writes "in relation to the shooting and TARRANT", no mentions of the video or content.

IMO Nulls not going to hear anything more about this, he said he was the guy that posted it and the cop would've checked with the SIS and realized that yes, Joshua Moon is some random guy that runs the farms, posts under the name Null and lives in a gulag, and that even if he was an associate he's out of reach unless serious evidence emerges linking him to the shooting.

Also about the email footer you guys are all spazzing about, it's talking about if you weren't the intended recipient, or if you were but then you share something sensitive (evidence attached for you to comment on / explain, for example).


----------



## Exceptional Chimp (Mar 17, 2019)

Null, you would be my spirit animal if I believed in that shit. That was savage!

New KiwiFarms theme:








						Team America (Fuck Yea!) 10 Hours
					

I do not own the music associated with this video. This is just a kickass song that deserves to be heard throughout the Earth.




					youtu.be


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Interesting, in 2014 the FBI sent this _Detective_ Senior Sergeant _John Michael_ information on a pedophile ring after two boys had been exploited in their country. No charges were ever made, even after other suspects were arrested in other parts of the world. No explanation was ever given.
> 
> I don't think Null has anything to worry about since this detective can't even do the job he was given to do let alone try and silence a website.



I'd theorize the long response time is because they are aware of the mosque.  And the Detective was already aware of the pedophile ring.  As was the case in Rotherham.






I'll take a wild guess and say the NZ government is probably going full censorship is because if it's found out that the NZ government and police knew of things happening within these mosques and did nothing.  Then they are complicit and are working with the Islamic council to suppress the manifesto and any links that could be traced to them.  So they have to gatekeep hard and narrative all the information that gets to the public.


----------



## wrangled tard (Mar 17, 2019)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> Didn't the NZ news sites cut off partnerships with the AUS side of their own company because of this?


Maybe, I don't keep up with main stream media much so it'd be the first I've heard of it.


----------



## QT 219 (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> ...



For those who didn't realize, this is the most "Kiwi" response ever. They are only culture I know of that says "Yes, thank you" when you tell them to go fuck themselves.


----------



## Vanilla Essence (Mar 17, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Seeing the NZ Prime Minister wear a headscarf is the most cringy shit ever. I honestly don't see how it pleases anyone, she managed to achieve something that is simultaneously cucked, problematic cultural appropriation and patronizing. What a fucking joke country.




What she's doing is another example of what I said a few pages back about repeated attempts of NZ governments for decades to constantly out-bid each other with the virtue signals and holier-than-thou sanctimony, designed for CNN level consumption. ?❄???


----------



## heidrk (Mar 17, 2019)

fbi, for some reason, bust down the gulag door and arrest null for saying names, phone numbers, the n word, on the internet


----------



## captkrisma (Mar 17, 2019)

Want our farms?  

Molon labe, John, Molon labe.


----------



## I Love Beef (Mar 17, 2019)

Is it me, or am I the only one who recognizes Christchurch as the place where the real life story of Heavenly Creatures, aka progenitor chuunibyou aka classic otherkin spergery originated from?

Maybe you should check what's in the water or what's being spread in your society more closely coppers. Then again, you all live next to the potential Mad Max nation of Australia, where there's just as much crime as there is in the States/the UK going on. You don't even get the mothridden card of playing how "Japan is brainwashing our youth with the anime" and "vidya games are the devil's hands" like the US has. You get the best one dealt out of all: Politico-religious impact in the face of a world that's scared to do anything out of fear, and also breeds lone wolf crazies and spergery of the next level in its own territory.

don't let them dingos eat ya babies, auh auh auh


----------



## Cosmos (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> And I don't give a single solitary fuck what section 50 of your faggot law say about sharing your email. Fuck you and fuck your shithole country.
> 
> - Josh



 to Dear Leader for having the balls to say this to an official.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> I will personally shitpost every commonwealth cuntry to death



Not ALL commonwealth countries cooperate a lot. Canada has been known to tell the rest of the commonwealth to fuck right off.

Also been known to tell America to fuck right off when required. 'coalition of the willing'.  Moarlike 'coalition of the cucks' amirite?

Although right now Canada is telling China to fuck right off too, on behalf of America with the Huawei CEO mess. Awesome.


----------



## MG 620 (Mar 17, 2019)

Zeitgeist said:


> For those who didn't realize, this is the most "Kiwi" response ever. They are only culture I know of that says "Yes, thank you" when you tell them to go fuck themselves.



I want to move there and police the internet


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 17, 2019)

Fish-Eyed Fool said:


> Entire Anglo-land police force vs one Florida Man.


Null for Governor in 2022!


Lost_Kiwi said:


> And the brave Moslem afghani that chased him out, dodging bullets and throwing ATM machines.


I have a sick feeling that these events were not the first time that person had been in that situation.


heidrk said:


> View attachment 697683
> 
> fbi, for some reason, bust down the gulag door and arrest null for saying names, phone numbers, the n word, on the internet


_sigh_ Doxing is not against US law. Hate speech, unless it directly incites immediate lawless action is also not illegal. It's protected by the First Amendment.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> Not ALL commonwealth countries cooperate a lot. Canada has been known to tell the rest of the commonwealth to fuck right off.
> 
> Also been known to tell America to fuck right off when required. 'coalition of the willing'.  Moarlike 'coalition of the cucks' amirite?
> 
> Although right now Canada is telling China to fuck right off too, on behalf of America with the Huawei CEO mess. Awesome.


Canada actually has a law in place where you cannot trash religions, there's talk about removing that archaic law...as well as bringing back nonviolent dueling. 

Canada only has balls when there isn't a Trudeau in charge.


----------



## johnny5150 (Mar 17, 2019)

What's the likelihood that New Zealand police asked 8chan for the same thing, 8chan told them to fuck off.


----------



## Odie Esty (Mar 17, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> Not ALL commonwealth countries cooperate a lot. Canada has been known to tell the rest of the commonwealth to fuck right off.
> 
> Also been known to tell America to fuck right off when required. 'coalition of the willing'.  Moarlike 'coalition of the cucks' amirite?
> 
> Although right now Canada is telling China to fuck right off too, on behalf of America with the Huawei CEO mess. Awesome.


fucking canacucks need to stop this stolen valor bullshit drink more syrup you diabetic bitch


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 17, 2019)

Take this with a grain of salt since it's reddit but, it seems other forums that are much smaller then us are getting the same emails.





						r/legaladvice - [Tennessee] New Zealand police messaged me requesting the IP of users on a forum after the shooting.
					

858 votes and 72 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Mar 17, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Not only do they allow 9 news to publicise the video of the shooting, but it's actively promoted to me by youtube. The gate keeping is so incredibly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't find any youtubers talking about this. I'm suspecting there censoring videos. Can you guys link some real people? Not this gatekeeper crap


----------



## James Smith (Mar 17, 2019)

johnny5150 said:


> What's the likelihood that New Zealand police asked 8chan for the same thing, 8chan told them to fuck off.


Tweet (archive)





> The 8chan administration is responding to law enforcement regarding the recent incident where many websites were used by a criminal to publicize his crime. We always comply with US law and won't comment further on this incident so as not to disrupt the ongoing investigation.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Mar 17, 2019)

Ya boi John Michael looks like Vincent D'Onofrio in that Law & Order spinoff.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 17, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Ya boi John Michael looks like Vincent D'Onofrio in that Law & Order spinoff.
> View attachment 697724View attachment 697725



Looks like he's had to much coffee and donuts in his life if you know what I mean.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

johnny5150 said:


> What's the likelihood that New Zealand police asked 8chan for the same thing, 8chan told them to fuck off.


Zero, according to one site 8ch is complying with their requests.








						NZ Police Demand "Kiwi Farms" Message Board Preserve "IP Addresses" And "Email Addresses" Following Massacre
					

"Is this a joke?"




					www.zerohedge.com
				



Also, see above post from their twitter.


----------



## Big Bang (Mar 17, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Zero, according to one site 8ch is complying with their requests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering they got in trouble for hosting child porn and other egregious content in the past, there is a logic to them complying with BS like this.


----------



## Janki's Mom (Mar 17, 2019)

They're going to censor the internet because some tosh killed a bunch of goat fuckers?!   You did the right thing - they can piss off.


----------



## Joe Bob Briggs (Mar 17, 2019)

I registered here because of the owners response.  Amazing.


----------



## Janki's Mom (Mar 17, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I think this is our guy.
> View attachment 697476
> 
> Not sure what a guy who investigates cybercrime related to child sex trafficking wants with. . .oh.


Jo looks like a troon.


----------



## Autopsy (Mar 17, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Zero, according to one site 8ch is complying with their requests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It specifies 'US law', so it's not clear what'll happen. The kiwi-kiwis aren't running their legal requests through US jurisdiction or we would have gotten a very different email from very different people. At the same time, every news outlet ever is making a point of adding 8chan to their articles as part of a take-down campaign while the farms are barely mentioned, so it might just be a differing level of scrutiny.


----------



## shartshooter (Mar 17, 2019)

I appreciate what Josh is doing


SlenderManBearPig said:


> I think Null jumped the gun on this and everyone has just followed suit without actually reading the email. Pretty sure everyone here has completely misjudged what this was about, the relevant line that makes me think this is "At around the time of the shooting there were a number of posts and links posted on kiwifarms.net <http://kiwifarms.net> relating to the shooting and TARRANT".
> 
> To start with, see this :   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Zealand_Police#Insignia_and_uniform
> There's some stuff there about what equipment they have too, if anyone's interested.
> ...


I don't think a super cop is going to approach a mass murder perp saying "Could you please advise what legal process you require for this request." There's legal protocol for terrorism- sharing videos, not so much. If the inquiry was limited to only KF because null posted it so quickly, I'd be more inclined to agree with your reading but it's in the context of a censorship response. Guy is also cyber police who goes after child porn and this is in his jurisdiction. Giving the benefit of the doubt, he's forced to take time from busting pedos because his boss screamed at him to delet this. But likely he's also hyped up on 'gotta do something' after the cops failed to protect a bunch of people.

Null is correct to see it as the sort of open ended fishing trip that's the future of internet communication, and get outraged some cop thinks KF is a honeypot he'd like to dip their paw in. Even if this cop's intentions are good, every chance law enforcement gets to crack down on the internet is an educational exercise to learn from. A decade or whenever from now, when the hammer actually drops, people who weren't paying attention are going to wonder at the sophistication and efficiency it's done with.


----------



## James Edwin (Mar 17, 2019)

My god the final response is so weak and cucked


Null laid them out


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> ...



It might be that I'm a semi-repressed britbong but I think that in some ways his reply is more impressively savage than Null's.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Maybe, I don't keep up with main stream media much so it'd be the first I've heard of it.



According what I've heard the TV channel Sky NZ has dropped SkyNews (originating from Australia) for the moment.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Leaked footage of NZ police agents right now


----------



## Belligerent Monk (Mar 17, 2019)

Null when he gets any legal anything to respond to.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Mar 17, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Ya boi John Michael looks like Vincent D'Onofrio in that Law & Order spinoff.



Unlike John Michael, Detective Robert Goren (Vincent D'Onofrio's L&O: CI character) would have throughly researched the site first - probably for hours - and told his superiors that they had no jurisdiction over it and that it's pointless to pursue the globetrotting madman of a webmaster behind it because the most that would happen would be a rather snarky "LOL no" reply to any type of bravado-laden request for information.

? It's thunkful that ISPs such as these have a track-record for being slow or unwilling to deal with abusive activity - such as spam, DDOS attacks, etc. - originating from their networks, yet they somehow have the time and resources to drop everything and reach out of their jurisdiction to try to memory-hole anything on the internet relating to this shooting.

On a more serious note, kind thoughts and such to our Kiwi-based Kiwis dealing with the attack, its aftermath, and the subsequent attempts at censorship. ?


----------



## LU 010 (Mar 17, 2019)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> ? It's thunkful that ISPs such as these have a track-record for being slow or unwilling to deal with abusive activity - such as spam, DDOS attacks, etc. - originating from their networks, yet they somehow have the time and resources to drop everything and reach out of their jurisdiction to try to memory-hole anything on the internet relating to this shooting.


It's terrorism, so it makes sense. They're absolutely going about this in the most fucktarded way possible, but in their minds they're helping to prevent the spread of terrorist propaganda in the immediate aftermath of the worst terrorist attack their country has ever seen. It absolutely tracks that they care about this a lot more than some dumbass sending mass emails about penis enlargement pills.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 17, 2019)

What a fucking joke.  The video of the shooting went viral within minutes after being posted.  And the NZ police warn anyone against watching it or sharing it.  First Amendment in our country...just because others may not like something posted is not justification for suppressing it.   I watched the video.  I've shared it.  Got it on my hard drive.   Sorry, John Michael, you can't do anything about it...I'm in the USA.

While we're at it, NZ changing their gun laws to prohibit semi-automatic weapons is a poorly-thought out knee-jerk reaction.  Gun laws only apply to the law-abiding.  Criminals do what they want.  You'll still be able to get a semi-automatic weapon in NZ, it will just cost more.


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Mar 17, 2019)

Say hello to your local  New Zealand police squads everyone. 

"Fuck off you wankers, you're the retard cousin of Britain's asshole.  We have states bigger than your country. I've taken shits larger than your economy. You wanna fight me irl officer? What are you going to do? Chase me around with a baton stick to the tub e of Benny Hill? Kiss my Red White and Blue ass you kiwi niggers."


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 17, 2019)

Dingo said:


> You might want to unplug your Amazon smart-speaker.



Or not buy one in the first place.


----------



## James Howlett (Mar 17, 2019)

Huh. This guy's probably didn't think this through much. Lurk the farms for a day, and you should understand your request will be dismissed and you will be doxed.

Poor kiwi never saw it coming.


----------



## Piga Dgrifm (Mar 17, 2019)

Imagine being told by your boss to keep tabs on a bunch of internet autists like they're hardened criminals.


----------



## fishmonger (Mar 17, 2019)

Mentally deficient Anglo offspring "police force" eternally BTFO'd by crazy Florida man


----------



## RodgerDodger (Mar 17, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Zero, according to one site 8ch is complying with their requests.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TheBigOne said:


> Considering they got in trouble for hosting child porn and other egregious content in the past, there is a logic to them complying with BS like this.



8 Chan has always said they will comply with official investigations and seek to prevent illegal activity on their site. Since the shooter was a known 8 Chan user, I don’t think anyone would fault them for turning over any info or communications they have specific to him. I doubt if they are giving the NZPD unrestricted access to their user lists and IP logs. But any communication to, from or by the shooter are probably being handed over.


----------



## horsemeat69 (Mar 17, 2019)

This probably doesnt mean much, but I really respect Josh and the way he is handling this

I also like how kind regards changed to regards in the detectives second email


----------



## James Edwin (Mar 17, 2019)

horsemeat69 said:


> This probably doesnt mean much, but I really respect Josh and the way he is handling this
> 
> I also like how kind regards changed to regards in the detectives second email



Normally I hate flaming but this was really deserved in this case. NZ is absolutely way out of line. Asking U.S. sites too is even more delusional, when we're so smugly proud of our glorious 1st amendment.

Compare the U.S. to the UK who are cucking themselves over porn and nazi pugs. What detached moron would think the Americans would ever comply.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Mar 17, 2019)

horsemeat69 said:


> I also like how kind regards changed to regards in the detectives second email



I thought it was so rude that the guy doesn't regard Josh kindly anymore.  Very disrespectful.  This is how you get 50 dead Muslims.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 17, 2019)

Fish-Eyed Fool said:


> I thought it was so rude that the guy doesn't regard Josh kindly anymore.  Very disrespectful.  This is how you get 50 dead Muslims.



At least he gave thanks for the speedy reply.


----------



## cyberghost88 (Mar 17, 2019)

This alone has made me a full on KiwiFarm user. Thank you for looking out for freedom of speech. This is what the internet should be.


----------



## Крыса (Mar 17, 2019)

horsemeat69 said:


> This probably doesnt mean much, but I really respect Josh and the way he is handling this
> 
> I also like how kind regards changed to regards in the detectives second email


Haha I hadn't noticed, that has to be the NZ equivalent of "GO SIT ON A SANDPAPER DILDO YOU FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT"


----------



## UW 411 (Mar 17, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> At least he gave thanks for the speedy reply.




Well, they're clearly not used to such a swifty 'response time'.


----------



## Slimy Time (Mar 17, 2019)

And I thought the Brits were bad... Well, they are, but this is just stupid.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 17, 2019)

Piga Dgrifm said:


> Imagine being told by your boss to keep tabs on a bunch of internet autists like they're hardened criminals.



Imagine told that while already being a regular poster.


----------



## TPDPolice (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> ...


I can feel the seething anger under this part


----------



## KangarooPissSpray (Mar 17, 2019)

ApatheticViewer said:


> Your company? Oy vey. Someone thinks highly of themselves


Yes it’s an LLC fuckwit....


----------



## Kamikaze (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I'd theorize the long response time is because they are aware of the mosque.  And the Detective was already aware of the pedophile ring.  As was the case in Rotherham.
> 
> View attachment 697666
> 
> ...


Sorry, my eyes are not the best.  What does the article in your image say?  ("A Kiwi Lad's death by drone")?


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 17, 2019)

Kamikaze said:


> Sorry, my eyes are not the best.  What does the article in your image say?  ("A Kiwi Lad's death by drone")?











						Kiwi's death by drone
					

Family want answers after a Christian boy from Christchurch who converted to Islam was killed in Yemen.




					web.archive.org


----------



## vilatam (Mar 17, 2019)

Damn do I miss these old style boards and a special shout out to the NZ Police for there comical email , Joshua Moon for a response only comparable to the owners of the pirate bay and Nick Monroe for tweeting this


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Mar 17, 2019)

#nulldidnothingwrong


----------



## Uranus Pink (Mar 17, 2019)

GatewayPundit also covering this https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...rms-website-who-discussed-shooters-manifesto/


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 17, 2019)

http://archive.md/E2htM"A 22-year-old man will appear in court today accused of distributing the live stream of the Christchurch shootings."


----------



## waffle (Mar 17, 2019)

I've learned a lot about how shitty new zealand is from this thread, thanks guys.

Good job standing up to these mega fagot sheep wranglers @Null


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2019)

Medicated said:


> I'd theorize the long response time is because they are aware of the mosque.  And the Detective was already aware of the pedophile ring.  As was the case in Rotherham.
> 
> View attachment 697666



That was up so recently that there's still a link to it in this article:








						'White Widow' Islamic State recruiter killed by drone
					

The woman once dubbed the world's most wanted female terrorist, British mum Sally-Anne Jones, is said to be dead.




					www.stuff.co.nz
				



http://archive.md/NjVFQ


IamnottheNSA said:


> "A 22-year-old man will appear in court today accused of distributing the live stream of the Christchurch shootings."



Sperging I know, but he couldn't "distribute the live stream."  The only place that was available was Facebook.  He distributed a RECORDING of the live stream.


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Mar 17, 2019)

New Zealand Police my name is Matt Garbo come at me, my address is 177 on 6th street in Portlandastan's capitol city Liveleak


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 17, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> He distributed a RECORDING of the live stream.


And even that was enough for him to face the court...
Dark times lie ahead of us.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 17, 2019)

glass_houses said:


> @Null I appreciate how ballsy that was, but you may have miscalculated. New Zealand is indeed small, but it's also a Commonwealth, and Commonwealth countries tend to cooperate with each other. If the NZ coppers decide to come for you, they probably won't be alone.


Molon labe


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 17, 2019)

Zeitgeist said:


> this is the most "Kiwi" response ever. They are only culture I know of that says "Yes, thank you" when you tell them to go fuck themselves.


You've obviously never met a Canadian... although I suppose apologizing when insulted is a little different.



DrainRedRain said:


> But even if we were an NZ forum, and we all were NZ citizens, basing something only on IP and emails isn't the most effective move. Also, some people (specially the ones in the police force) think IPs are the ultimate answer and can't be faked with vpns and shit. So, what would they do if they picked a user who has an IP from Sierra Leone for example? The guy could be a literal kiwi shitting all over the NZ police force's garden but with a vpn, and I bet my ass that the kiwi police would be confused as hell.


Not all pigs are retarded, and they can hire non-retarded help as required. They'll get IPs and times of when the video was shared given to them by the (((good people))) who run Facebook and Google and other services (probably without even asking first), and they'll send absolutely all that data to every single ISP asking for help in attacking people and threatening to put out press releases saying they didn't help with a terrorism if they don't assist.

Then they'll just raid people and take all their computing equipment at random so they can be seen to be doing something.



Lost_Kiwi said:


> Our brave prime minister, Jacinda Ardern has shown great solidarity with the Moslem people wearing her head-scarf and vowing to ban all semi-automatic guns in NZ. Thank you Jacinda! Try not to get pregnant a second time while in office


Absolutely disgusting cunt. I have no doubt these faggots in government were intending to bring in worse gun laws anyway, which doesn't make this a 'false flag' operation to accelerate that. They would have done whatever they'll do soon enough anyway.



N836BA said:


> I do have some understanding of how the NZ police respond to armed incidents. They have a local team called the Armed Offenders Squad (AOS) this is similar to a county or city SWAT/SRT team in the US but not exactly the same. They will generally not confront armed people unless they absolutely have to. Their procedure is cordon and contain.


Agree insofar that it certainly wouldn't be policy to go in regardless of what was going on, though a lot of the Police are still heterosexual White or Maori men, and if it'd happened in a rural area there's a good chance they would have had a go in a situation where there was ongoing violence. This is probably as much a consequence of the extreme incompetence of police leadership over the past few decades as anything else. Christchurch police stations besides the central one (which admittedly isn't too far away in this case) are barely manned and all calls are taken in a centralized national dispatch that's probably been moved to the Philipinnes by now, so it might just have taken that long to roll cars.

When they did send cars, it's worth noting that Christchurch had a major earthquake half a decade ago and not everything has been repaired to a particularly good standard. The chill attitude of the police also does not do them any favours when responding to incidents like this. Forget Tarrant, every useless asian/woman driver who took 15 seconds to pull off the road in their imported Japanese minivan after police came right up behind them lights flashing and siren wailing should be charged with murder.


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 17, 2019)

Null didnt just whip his dick out. He slapped that bitch on the table. In front of the New Zealand government.

Fucking A.


----------



## Squire of Gothos (Mar 17, 2019)

The people commenting on the ZeroHedge article seemed to like Josh's response as much as we did, I even saw a few links to the shooter's thread in the comments


----------



## Marvin (Mar 17, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> Also, some people (specially the ones in the police force) think IPs are the ultimate answer and can't be faked with vpns and shit.


All IPs are owned by someone. The "someone" is often an ISP. ISPs keep records on which IPs they loan to which  person at any given time.

VPN IPs are owned by the VPN. If they got a VPN, no harm no foul, they just toss out that IP. (Or maybe they could pester the VPN company for a customer lookup, but many of them don't keep records to forestall that.)

IPs can't be faked, necessarily. They just might not be useful. But they certainly might be useful.


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Mar 17, 2019)

Media is straight up telling lies about this story and creating hero's out of people and events that dont exist. This is really Orwellian.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 17, 2019)

@Null 
Please add this to the notice: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cybersecurity-101.11731/ 
We seem to be getting a lot of new members from all the media coverage, so this is something they should learn in order to avoid getting in trouble.


----------



## CervixHammer (Mar 17, 2019)

RadioNZ said:
			
		

> The live stream video of the shootings in Christchurch has been classified by the Chief Censor's Office as objectionable.


>Chief Censor's Office
jesus christ how horrifying.jpg


----------



## James Smith (Mar 17, 2019)

Marvin said:


> IPs can't be faked, necessarily. They just might not be useful. But they certainly might be useful.


I could have sword I had heard of researchers spoofing IPs in a BitTorrent swarm to prove they aren't reliable... making it look like a law enforcement agency was in the swarm or something. I can't find it now.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 17, 2019)

CervixHammer said:


> >Chief Censor's Office
> jesus christ how horrifying.jpg


----------



## Doctor Jizzmopper (Mar 17, 2019)

Lysenko said:


> NYT:
> Police officials say it took 36 minutes from when they received the first call about a shooting at a mosque to when the suspect was taken in custody.
> 
> “That is an incredibly fast response time,” said John Price, commander of the district police. “You have a mobile offender across a large metropolitan city, and I am very happy with the response of our staff.”
> ...



Going, going, gone!
Now I dialed 911 a long time ago
Don't you see how late they're reacting
They only come and they come when they wanna 









						Public Enemy - 911 is a Joke (1990)
					

From 'Fear of a Black Planet'. Support the artist, buy their work.




					youtu.be


----------



## Cheetahman (Mar 17, 2019)

Send the IPs of the obvious journo socks


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 17, 2019)

Hey, NZ police, here's my real IP: 144.240.14.88 
Do your worst. I dare you.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 17, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> I could have sword I had heard of researchers spoofing IPs in a BitTorrent swarm to prove they aren't reliable... making it look like a law enforcement agency was in the swarm or something. I can't find it now.


Every IP packet has a source address field. You can put whatever you want into that field. However, when you set it afloat on the internet, every intervening device has the option to critically examine it.

So if your ISP sees you sending out a bunch of packets that don't match your actual source, they could just drop them.

And even if it gets through, the receiving device can't respond to you. Because they would send a reply to your bogus address and obviously the real owner of the address would just not respond to random mis-addressed packets.






						IPv4 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Most protocols require some kind of back and forth for anything significant to happen. HTTP(S) is one of those.

Not sure what bittorrent stuff uses. Possibly UDP, which doesn't require back and forth, so it's possible to spoof. But everything on a web forum uses https.


----------



## SuicidalStar (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> Hi Josh
> 
> Appreciate your quick response.
> 
> ...


You can taste that salt


----------



## Rhysuu (Mar 17, 2019)

Love you Null, you're the kind of hero the internet needs.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Mar 17, 2019)

Time to cave and send you some sheckles Mr Moon.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Mar 17, 2019)

Chief Censor of NZ.  That's David Shanks I believe.

https://www.classificationoffice.govt.nz/blog/chief-censor-censorship-where-to-now/


----------



## drain (Mar 17, 2019)

Marvin said:


> All IPs are owned by someone. The "someone" is often an ISP. ISPs keep records on which IPs they loan to which  person at any given time.
> 
> VPN IPs are owned by the VPN. If they got a VPN, no harm no foul, they just toss out that IP. (Or maybe they could pester the VPN company for a customer lookup, but many of them don't keep records to forestall that.)
> 
> IPs can't be faked, necessarily. They just might not be useful. But they certainly might be useful.



Yes, I know it. I don't think this is common knowledge among the law force tho, since there are many examples of investigations ending in nothing because the police/detectives/whatever couldn't track or find the online suspects. I'm aware that if they look and ask the right places/people, they can find everyone that ever signed up in this site. I just don't think they have the competence/time available.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> View attachment 697882


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 17, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Fuck, man. You've got balls of steel.



No. _Strolling onto someone's website, located in an entirely different country than yours and expecting the lead admin to hand over confidential info because you're with the popo r_equires balls of steel.


----------



## energ1a (Mar 17, 2019)

This made me sign up


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Mar 17, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> I could have sword I had heard of researchers spoofing IPs in a BitTorrent swarm to prove they aren't reliable... making it look like a law enforcement agency was in the swarm or something. I can't find it now.



That's different.  A BitTorrent tracker / swarm collects a list of IPs.  It's not impossible to trick something that creates a list into adding fake entries into said list.



MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> No. _Strolling onto someone's website, located in an entirely different country than yours and expecting the lead admin to hand over confidential info because you're with the popo r_equires balls of steel.



Here's the fun fact:  It appears that most other sites capitulated within minutes.  8ch, Youtube, Bitchute, FB...  all of them were like "welp here ya go."  So no wonder he felt he could saunter up to the table and make demands.


----------



## QD 846 (Mar 17, 2019)

Villager of Death said:


> Imagine trying to ban a video that will let everyone know exactly what went down and how horrible it was. The video and manifesto turned the attack from a list of numbers and a title to the inner workings of a demented person who went out to kill innocents. People can only benefit from being able to access it.


my guess is that they want it censored because his manifesto is full of heavy redpill/blackpill content, and they want to prevent that stuff from spreading.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Mar 17, 2019)

This whole thing is like the Streisand effect but on steroids. Well done, NZ, you've done everything in your power to increase the popularity and visibility of this material by being amazingly overreaching in your authority. 

I can only imagine how many other tiny forums and websites they've tried this on and succeeded.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Mar 17, 2019)

SlenderManBearPig said:


> Also about the email footer you guys are all spazzing about, it's talking about if you weren't the intended recipient, or if you were but then you share something sensitive (evidence attached for you to comment on / explain, for example).



I think you fail to understand exactly what people are 'spazzing' about. They included that footer to try and prevent exactly what Null did- publicizing that they are trying to identify and investigate internet users from a forum. That makes everyone else the 'unintended recipient.' They don't want anyone to be able to reveal to the world what they say in an email; they are purposefully trying to chill free speech. They are not alone; those legal footers are used by many people, even lawyers, when they send ridiculous demand letters or 'requests' because they know there would be public backlash if they were discovered. Otherwise they could only include it when sending particular information; that said, if you don't want information revealed, you don't send it in an email to someone unless they agree beforehand to not share it. And you check that you're sending it to the right place.

I know that such notices have weight in the US- if you send someone something, you generally cannot control what they do with it (with the exception of national security letters as referenced earlier and possibly 'revenge porn'- a thorny issue that will eventually have to get sorted in court, I think). But I don't know if actual kiwi citizens have to kowtow to such general notices. I doubt it; I suspect the statute applies to physical goods and some bright mind decided to try and use it as a scare tactic because people wet their pants when they see statutes mentioned.


----------



## Odie Esty (Mar 17, 2019)

buddy of mine got his discord account deleted for linking to the kiwi farms thread, be safe retards


----------



## MunsterCheese (Mar 17, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Not only do they allow 9 news to publicise the video of the shooting, but it's actively promoted to me by youtube. The gate keeping is so incredibly clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, they censored out the actual shootings. They had one shot of a muslim on the floor as he walked towards the hallway through the smoke. Sloppy editing.


----------



## Coccxys (Mar 17, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> my guess is that they want it censored because his manifesto is full of heavy redpill/blackpill content, and they want to prevent that stuff from spreading.



More like the media want to tell you what it says and not have it avaliable for you to fact check them. How many stories have we seen saying that the shooter supported Trump but totally ignore the 2nd part of his section about Trump. This is just the same as the "it's illegal for you to read these documents but we can and then tell you all about them".


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Mar 17, 2019)

Blue Jerkop said:


> I think you fail to understand exactly what people are 'spazzing' about. They included that footer to try and prevent exactly what Null did- publicizing that they are trying to identify and investigate internet users from a forum. That makes everyone else the 'unintended recipient.' They don't want anyone to be able to reveal to the world what they say in an email; they are purposefully trying to chill free speech. They are not alone; those legal footers are used by many people, even lawyers, when they send ridiculous demand letters or 'requests' because they know there would be public backlash if they were discovered. Otherwise they could only include it when sending particular information; that said, if you don't want information revealed, you don't send it in an email to someone unless they agree beforehand to not share it. And you check that you're sending it to the right place.
> 
> I know that such notices have weight in the US- if you send someone something, you generally cannot control what they do with it (with the exception of national security letters as referenced earlier and possibly 'revenge porn'- a thorny issue that will eventually have to get sorted in court, I think). But I don't know if actual kiwi citizens have to kowtow to such general notices. I doubt it; I suspect the statute applies to physical goods and some bright mind decided to try and use it as a scare tactic because people wet their pants when they see statutes mentioned.


No. They didn’t include that specifically for this reason. It’s a standard footer that many organizations tailor to whatever specific application they need. The one I have on my exchange server is a disclaimer for ITAR and reads much the same. 

It’s just a CYA disclaimer. Nothing else.


----------



## Arcturus (Mar 17, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> Maybe in some backwards ass nation that works. I think this guy is used to busting people for fapping in public, not international law or interwebz law. He was hoping Null would hear the word "police" shit his pants and give him admin privileges or some crap. Maybe he should have scrolled through the website a little more than just looking up nulls contact, would have saved him the energy of typing (and actually having to look up a law he could try and make sound official)
> Plus he may have gotten a chuckle or two... They could use them over there while they literally tear themselves apart (trying to ban guns in a place which already have restrictive laws) buncha morons



Maybe that's about what happened. He skimmed the site, told his superior that there was no way this was gonna work, that this site as a whole should probably be browsed by anyone on the force needing help in profiling crazy people and pedos. Boss tells him to do it anyway cause it's REALLY SERIOUS and tearing their country apart. Our friend was left grumbling and hammering out that email. Giving a nonchalant response to Null's reply before going back to the Tommy Tooter tab he has open.

That's what I wanna imagine happened anyway.


----------



## Uranus Pink (Mar 17, 2019)

For what it's worth Western Rifle Shooters Association https://westernrifleshooters.wordpress.com/2019/03/17/western-values/ gives Null and KiwiFarms their support.


----------



## LU 010 (Mar 17, 2019)

Odie Esty said:


> buddy of mine got his discord account deleted for linking to the kiwi farms thread, be safe exceptional individuals


Thanks, mate. Specifically, was it the main shooter thread linked with "you can find the video here!" or was it just general discussion? I wonder how many levels of retardation the discord admins are on.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 17, 2019)

Screaming Bird said:


> Thanks, mate. Specifically, was it the main shooter thread linked with "you can find the video here!" or was it just general discussion? I wonder how many levels of exceptionalism the discord admins are on.


It's run by furries. And since it seems furries and high positions of power never mix well, I'm gonna say very retarded


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## AJ 447 (Mar 17, 2019)

Marvin said:


> They just might not be useful. But they certainly might be useful.


Well I'm convinced


----------



## The golden neckbeard (Mar 17, 2019)

Coccxys said:


> More like the media want to tell you what it says and not have it avaliable for you to fact check them. How many stories have we seen saying that the shooter supported Trump but totally ignore the 2nd part of his section about Trump. This is just the same as the "it's illegal for you to read these documents but we can and then tell you all about them".


This...we endlessly hear about brave patriotic muslim new zealanders charging him...chasing in there vehicles..and trying to protect children. And this man was a trump supporting bigot...None of that happened tho...except that one dude who walked towards him


----------



## trip3ro (Mar 17, 2019)

Your highly intellectual response to the so-called NZ officials propounds me to officially join your family @Null


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 17, 2019)

Graffiti canvas said:


> No. They didn’t include that specifically for this reason. It’s a standard footer that many organizations tailor to whatever specific application they need. The one I have on my exchange server is a disclaimer for ITAR and reads much the same.
> 
> It’s just a CYA disclaimer. Nothing else.



Absolutely correct. It was appended to all parties in legal correspondence in case the idiot secretary transposed numbers when punching in fax numbers when I worked in a law office. There's nothing nefarious about it.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Mar 17, 2019)

Grey Chain said:


> This is basically why I signed up, seeing that response to that goddamn faggot.





Kenturion said:


> Signed up solely for the purpose of telling the NZ police to get fucked.





eclipseNF said:


> I had to sign up to say Based.


Look at all these new members! You should be proud, @Null .



MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> No. _Strolling onto someone's website, located in an entirely different country than yours and expecting the lead admin to hand over confidential info because you're with the popo r_equires balls of steel.


I suppose that's true. Speaking of balls, did you know that NZ is blaming the US for our supposed role in the shooting? (Archive)

I don't agree with everything Dear Feeder says---I'm a bleeding-heart libtard who thinks Orange Man Bad---but fuck NZ police & fuck their shithole country.


----------



## OnlyFacingRear (Mar 17, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I suppose that's true. Speaking of balls, did you know that NZ is blaming the US for our supposed role in the shooting? (Archive)



What do they want the US to be?   The world's police..... wait a second.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 17, 2019)

Over Twitter, people are saying that one of the first victims at the door of the mosque greeted Tarrant with "hello brother" immediately before being mowed down.

Don't see evidence of this on the video nor anywhere else, I'm not even hearing that someone heard this, just that it happened.

Anyone know?


----------



## energ1a (Mar 17, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Over Twitter, people are saying that one of the first victims at the door of the mosque greeted Tarrant with "hello brother" immediately before being mowed down.
> 
> Don't see evidence of this on the video nor anywhere else, I'm not even hearing that someone heard this, just that it happened.
> 
> Anyone know?



Saw the video, didn't see/hear anything like that, one more reason they want to get rid of it off the internet so disinfo like this can be spread to pull people's heartstrings.


----------



## QKRT (Mar 17, 2019)

inb4 all these new members are New Zealand detectives trying to plant dis-info and gather intelligence.

Give it a week before one of them posts "Hey brothers, I forgot where our secret compound for training the alt-right is, can someone PM me the address?".


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> I'm aware that if they look and ask the right places/people, they can find everyone that ever signed up in this site.



Lol no.



> I just don't think they have the competence/time available.



If they really wanted to do a dragnet, trying to catch NZ people, they'd decide they can't get it from here, and instead just send a request to all the known compliant NZ ISPs they have contacts with already, give them the IP address(es) you'd connect to to sign up here, and get anyone from NZ (or at least those ISPs) who connected to here in the relevant time, then raid them and see if they had the contraband.

More likely, though, they'd just hit a couple of them and do a couple people to make examples.

They couldn't even do that if the people used a VPN.  If you do use a VPN you should probably use a fairly well known high traffic one, because really obscure ones, even with better features, will serve to distinguish your traffic if nobody else uses them.



2nd_time_user said:


> Over Twitter, people are saying that one of the first victims at the door of the mosque greeted Tarrant with "hello brother" immediately before being mowed down.



That's a pretty fucking unlikely way to greet someone pointing a fucking gun right at you.

These idiots should probably actually watch the video before making up shit about it.


----------



## Thought precriminal (Mar 17, 2019)

The golden neckbeard said:


> This...we endlessly hear about brave patriotic muslim new zealanders charging him...chasing in there vehicles..and trying to protect children. And this man was a trump supporting bigot...None of that happened tho...except that one dude who walked towards him


Well do we actually have any footage of him at the second mosque? The only footage I am aware of is some vertical video shot by someone inside the mosque showing the aftermath including one or two bodies just outside as well as one man inside who appears to have been shot in the head. 




2nd_time_user said:


> Over Twitter, people are saying that one of the first victims at the door of the mosque greeted Tarrant with "hello brother" immediately before being mowed down.


Just before he unloads his shotgun at the two people in the doorway, you can definitely hear someone say something like "ello bruddah".  Timestamp is roughly 6:36


----------



## smolgothgf (Mar 17, 2019)

Screaming Bird said:


> Thanks, mate. Specifically, was it the main shooter thread linked with "you can find the video here!" or was it just general discussion? I wonder how many levels of exceptionalism the discord admins are on.





YayLasagna said:


> It's run by furries. And since it seems furries and high positions of power never mix well, I'm gonna say very exceptional



Came here to say this. It's run by leftist pedo furries. I'm not surprised.


----------



## wabbits (Mar 17, 2019)

Shoulda put a couple of mil in Null's bitcoin wallet before sending that email. Foreign aid prevents war!


----------



## Marvin (Mar 17, 2019)

DrainRedRain said:


> Yes, I know it. I don't think this is common knowledge among the law force tho, since there are many examples of investigations ending in nothing because the police/detectives/whatever couldn't track or find the online suspects. I'm aware that if they look and ask the right places/people, they can find everyone that ever signed up in this site. I just don't think they have the competence/time available.


Well actually, once it hits https, they can't find shit. They can find people who grabbed the "kiwifarms.net" DNS entry, so only anyone who went to the site. Not necessarily if they signed up or posted or anything.


----------



## Hann (Mar 17, 2019)

Every single war documentary you watch, you see photos or recordings of people dying to guns, bombs or whatever and that's okay because that's history. But this is history too. I watched the video and I read the manifesto and it did not incite this white person to do the same. Going after the video and uploads like bloodhounds won't prevent further tragedies. If someone wants to slaughter a group of innocents, it's going to happen.

Censorship and thus having control over which information exactly is leaked is not the right way as you policemen would know if you hadn't slept through your history classes.


----------



## BoxofMonkeys (Mar 17, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> In general, no, with the exception of national security letters.  As flagrantly unconstitutional as they are, we can thank the 9th Circuit for the last ruling holding them constitutional.
> 
> Nobody else can send you a letter unilaterally imposing confidentiality, though.  You can tell them to fuck off.


9th Circus please.  Pity they'd be the first to call 911 on illegal homeless squatting on their property.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 17, 2019)

Just discovered this site. 
All I can say is OMG!!! I love it...

As far as taking guns away, anyone who allows or wants this has lost his status as a real person, and has become just another pile of shit that you can step on on your way to the range..... (ooops, maybe I shouldn't step on it, who knows what diseases are in it...)


----------



## Bornholm (Mar 17, 2019)

imagine having rights


----------



## drain (Mar 17, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Lol no.



i stand corrected then


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Mar 17, 2019)

Coccxys said:


> More like the media want to tell you what it says and not have it avaliable for you to fact check them. How many stories have we seen saying that the shooter supported Trump but totally ignore the 2nd part of his section about Trump. This is just the same as the "it's illegal for you to read these documents but we can and then tell you all about them".



As Nick Monroe pointed out, imagine if they had managed to pull the same stunt with the Covington kids. 

The "Racist smirking WHITE PERSON who isn't accepting the conditioning in the wild; DEFCON 0, (((Shut it Down)))!" narrative would have continued up until they had shut down the school and replaced it's entire staff with diverse dangerhair replacements and forced about 25% of the student body to undergo hormone therapy.

There's a reason the first reaction you should have -- after "there's no child porn in this, right," of course -- to a "you must not view or download this file" request by fucking ANYONE is "fuck you already downloaded and mirrored."  There genuinely are people out there who consider themselves your masters, and think that you are too stupid to think for yourself, so you must listen to their duly appointed talking heads to think for you.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 17, 2019)

Because Null's slapping the New Zealand police in the face with his own dick deserves to be immortalized as the act of titanium balls it is, I decided to put my autism to work in doing so:






						Difference between revisions of "Kiwi Farms/Awesome" - All The Tropes
					






					allthetropes.org
				





(copy below, links to on site stuff was stripped out by the forum, see above link for original)


When the Christchurch mosque shootings happened, New Zealand did everything in their power to deny their own citizens and by proxy the world the viewing of the streamed footage the killer made of his own murders, even threatening hefty fines and prison sentences on their own citizens for distributing material that would be relevant to the public interest concerning the attacks. Companies like YouTube and Facebook rolled over and played dead for this suppression of this information even outside of New Zealand despite having no legal reasons to do so, and the New Zealand police even tried to get Null to hand over user data on his own forumgoers to find out who was distributing the materials they wanted to ban on his site via torrent (and initially by direct download). Null told them he was responsible, "Fuck you and fuck your shithole country." was his response to their attempts to get him to cooperate since he had no legal reason to do so, and even warned all New Zealand users of his site on how to avoid their own government attempting to imprison them for seeking the truth about what happened. The full account of Null telling the New Zealand police how and where to shove it can be found here.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 17, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> NZ is blaming the US for our supposed role in the shooting? (Archive)


This is a small point, but I find it kind of creepy how the article is using the term "Nationalist" as a snarl word without prefacing it with "White", as if any nationalism whatsoever = terrorist inclinations.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 17, 2019)

smolgothgf said:


> Came here to say this. It's run by leftist *pedo furries*. I'm not surprised.


A bit redundant there, big tiddy.


Stock Image Photographer said:


> This is a small point, but I find it kind of creepy how the article is using the term "Nationalist" as a snarl word without prefacing it with "White", as if any nationalism whatsoever = terrorist inclinations.


NPCs are hardwired to get offended when anyone supports individuality or resistance to globalism. They're still too dumb to see wording it like that again plays into what this guy wanted.


----------



## HTTP Error 404 (Mar 17, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> This is a small point, but I find it kind of creepy how the article is using the term "Nationalist" as a snarl word without prefacing it with "White", as if any nationalism whatsoever = terrorist inclinations.



This has been the unspoken idea for a while, but ever since Brexit they've actively been pushing it in the indoctrination, yeah.  They consider the very idea of Nationalism, as opposed to Globalism, to be a curse word on par with "white," "capitalist," or "racist."

I honestly can't tell how much of it is "we're the most holy on high and if you disagree with us in any way you are inherently evil and must be destroyed, that includes believing in silly things like countries" and how much of it is "We're Internationalist Socialists and your culture and history have to die for our great iCultural eRevolution."

(Soros is involved, of course.  Look up Nick Monroe's thread on Mastercard's role in deplatforming Sargon and other Patreon users.)


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 17, 2019)

Just found KiwiFarms today.......God has blessed me...


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Mar 17, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> Just found KiwiFarms today.......God has blessed me...


I hope the name you are using for your profile is something you really don't like and not yours. Using own name on this forum of all the places is seriously unhealthy.


----------



## Odie Esty (Mar 17, 2019)

Earlier I said a friend of mine seemed to lose his discord account for posting the NZ thread in our discord, that doesn't seem to be the case and instead he got purged for being part of a revenge porn server

sorry for the misinformation


----------



## David Spadem (Mar 17, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> Just found KiwiFarms today.......God has blessed me...



Unlikely, god hates you and punished you by having you register under your real name. Welcome to the forums you Exceptional Person.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Mar 17, 2019)

HTTP Error 404 said:


> This has been the unspoken idea for a while, but ever since Brexit they've actively been pushing it in the indoctrination, yeah. They consider the very idea of Nationalism, as opposed to Globalism, to be a curse word on par with "white," "capitalist," or "racist."
> 
> I honestly can't tell how much of it is "we're the most holy on high and if you disagree with us in any way you are inherently evil and must be destroyed, that includes believing in silly things like countries" and how much of it is "We're Internationalist Socialists and your culture and history have to die for our great iCultural eRevolution."



A lot of it is bourgeoise white girls with Daddy issues trolling people like their Dads by claiming to be on side of oppressed minorities, Communism etc.






Don't get me wrong, they'll probably wreck civilisation but they're a bunch of idiots, not some sort of uber clever conspiracy.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 17, 2019)

Odie Esty said:


> Earlier I said a friend of mine seemed to lose his discord account for posting the NZ thread in our discord, that doesn't seem to be the case and instead he got purged for being part of a revenge porn server
> 
> sorry for the misinformation


Yo what the fuck your friend is nuts


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Mar 17, 2019)

Graffiti canvas said:


> No. They didn’t include that specifically for this reason. It’s a standard footer that many organizations tailor to whatever specific application they need. The one I have on my exchange server is a disclaimer for ITAR and reads much the same.
> 
> It’s just a CYA disclaimer. Nothing else.



Of course it's a standard footer but that doesn't make it better, if anything it makes it worse. They *ALWAYS *want people to be intimidated away from releasing emails from them, regardless of what is in there. They want as much secrecy as they can grasp. That is the reason they are using pseudo-legal language (that probably doesn't apply) to make it sound like you might break a law if you do what Null did here or don't delete it if you are not the intended receiver.

I have no idea what your exchange server is about but I suspect any toothless fake legal footer you send is less scary to normies than one coming from a legitimate authority (well, legitimate somewhere) like the police.


----------



## ORM-D (Mar 17, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> Just found KiwiFarms today.......God has blessed me...



Glad I found this too.


----------



## The Crow (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> I will personally shitpost every commonwealth cuntry to death



Ah, Joshua Moon vs. The British Commonwealth........one of you autists here should make a comic out of this.






@Null just to give you a little idea of what you're up against, comrade, good luck.


----------



## Big Question (Mar 17, 2019)

I saw the letter, and I'm gonna get hated for saying this.....I cringed when I saw Nick Monroe's response.
Like, the New Zealand letter was polite, ASKING him if he could hand over information. All he had to do was say no, which he did.

However, Nick sperging out by calling them faggots probably made the situation worse, and his agressive tone makes him look suspicious.

Nick's response easily could have turned him into a lolcow if not for the current situation.

EDIT: He already is, didn't know lol
EDIT: Not Nick, but Josh aka Null
EDIT: This comment was a terrible idea.


----------



## Крыса (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Question said:


> I saw the letter, and I'm gonna get hated for saying this.....I cringed when I saw Nick Monroe's response.
> Like, the New Zealand letter was polite, ASKING him if he could hand over information. All he had to do was say no, which he did.
> 
> However, Nick sperging out by calling them faggots probably made the situation worse, and his agressive tone makes him look suspicious.
> ...


Nick =/= Null you little fool


----------



## Vega (Mar 17, 2019)

Is John Michael related to George? If so,shouldn't he be sucking cock in a public restroom somewhere?


----------



## Big Question (Mar 17, 2019)

Крыса said:


> Nick =/= Null you little fool


I admit I got that wrong. I still stand by what I said. That response was straight up dumb.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Mar 17, 2019)

The Crow said:


> @Null just to give you a little idea of what you're up against, comrade, good luck.



The nigga owns a hosting service called 1776 hosting. I think he might know.


----------



## I like things (Mar 17, 2019)

Well done Josh, well done. 

If you ever make it to Colorado I insist on buying you a steak dinner + drinks.


----------



## Barbarella (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Question said:


> I saw the letter, and I'm gonna get hated for saying this.....I cringed when I saw Nick Monroe's response.
> Like, the New Zealand letter was polite, ASKING him if he could hand over information. All he had to do was say no, which he did.
> 
> However, Nick sperging out by calling them faggots probably made the situation worse, and his agressive tone makes him look suspicious.
> ...


No dude, the po po used threats. That wasn’t a request, he asked *Null* to do something “pending legal process” twice. He essentially said “give me what I want before I sue/arrest you.” Which shows how very dumb (and slow) they are in NZ.

In his manifesto, the shooter said he decided on NZ because it was a “target rich environment.” I bet he has no idea how right he was.


----------



## repentance (Mar 17, 2019)

One thing I'm curious about is whether this "censor everything" was a planned protocol to be enacted if NZ ever faced a terrorist incident or whether it was decided on the fly. 

Did NZ Police suddenly get told by their government on Friday to shut it all down ASAP or was this a plan which was previously developed by multiple agencies some time ago?

The fact that the Australia/NZ counter-terrorism agreement was activated within hours but Australia has made no attempt to censor any of the material despite an Aussie being the perpetrator makes me inclined to think this was not a multi-agency plan already in place but rather the police suddenly being directed to impose censorship without any consultation with them or intelligence agencies.



Barbarella said:


> No dude, the po po used threats. That wasn’t a request, he asked *Null* to do something “pending legal process” twice. He essentially said “give me what I want before I sue/arrest you.” Which shows how very dumb (and slow) they are in NZ.



It wasn't a threat.  It was notice that they intended to make a formal legal request for the information.  They even asked Null what form of legal request he would require so they could organise the appropriate paperwork.  

"Please can you preserve this while we sort out the paperwork" is not what they say when they are threatening you.  When they are threatening you they tell you that you will be committing an offence if you don't comply with the request and generally detail the possible penalties.

I doubt they anticipated the possibility of Null saying "lol no", but it was still a pretty low key request.  If they get really pissy about it they'll pass it on to the US authorities to escalate it to a demand.


----------



## Big Question (Mar 17, 2019)

Barbarella said:


> No dude, the po po used threats. That wasn’t a request, he asked *Null* to do something “pending legal process” twice. He essentially said “give me what I want before I sue/arrest you.” Which shows how very dumb (and slow) they are in NZ.
> 
> In his manifesto, the shooter said he decided on NZ because it was a “target rich environment.” I bet he has no idea how right he was.



He still could have refused without having to do what he did. Know he's gonna look more suspicious with that.


----------



## RebelAnomie (Mar 17, 2019)

Null said:


> No US LEO have inquired about anything besides wanting copies of that video.


we've got like 50 copies on Minds.com.   No whisper of a fuck given, yet


----------



## Fareal (Mar 17, 2019)

Kiwi Farms website refuses to help police in Christchurch terror case
					

'Kiwi Farms' replied to a police request with insults and expletives.




					www.newshub.co.nz
				




The boss' riposte is getting famous.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

Fareal said:


> Kiwi Farms website refuses to help police in Christchurch terror case
> 
> 
> 'Kiwi Farms' replied to a police request with insults and expletives.
> ...


I saw that before logging in, whiny little faggots aren't they?


----------



## ennui (Mar 17, 2019)

Fareal said:


> Kiwi Farms website refuses to help police in Christchurch terror case
> 
> 
> 'Kiwi Farms' replied to a police request with insults and expletives.
> ...



I looked through some of the other articles on that site and they all have the writer's name listed, except that one. LOL.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Question said:


> He still could have refused without having to do what he did. Know he's gonna look more suspicious with that.



Not sure how you could look more "suspicious" than flat out saying you were the one who uploaded it yourself.  He wasn't "suspicious," he just outright did it.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

Apparently according to their journalism, Kiwifarms is a splinter of 4chan.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Question said:


> He still could have refused without having to do what he did. Know he's gonna look more suspicious with that.



Suspicious of what? Null eagerly confessed to the crime that they are now charging their own citizens with: watching and/or sharing the video. The response wasn't a psy-op it was a fat ameriburger middle finger which the cop recognized, hence his acknowledge in his short response.

edit: ninjad



AnOminous said:


> Not sure how you could look more "suspicious" than flat out saying you were the one who uploaded it yourself.  He wasn't "suspicious," he just outright did it.


----------



## Lysenko (Mar 17, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Look at all these new members! You should be proud, @Null .
> 
> 
> I suppose that's true. Speaking of balls, did you know that NZ is blaming the US for our supposed role in the shooting? (Archive)
> ...


Blame everyone else except their own police force who took more than HALF AN HOUR to respond to a madman shooting everyone.


----------



## AJ 447 (Mar 17, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> Just found KiwiFarms today.......God has blessed me...


Like God would touch this place


Big Question said:


> his agressive tone makes him look suspicious.


Suspicious how? Of what? Obviously Null uploaded and shared the video. He admitted in his response that he was the OP of the thread.
edit: fuck you AnOm


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 17, 2019)

repentance said:


> One thing I'm curious about is whether this "censor everything" was a planned protocol to be enacted if NZ ever faced a terrorist incident or whether it was decided on the fly.
> 
> Did NZ Police suddenly get told by their government on Friday to shut it all down ASAP or was this a plan which was previously developed by multiple agencies some time ago?
> 
> ...



They have a woman in charge, of course they would fuck things up. I don't want to sound sexist, but women in politics don't have a good track record.


----------



## misterduckford (Mar 17, 2019)

Nool was responding to all the attempted censorship from the rest of NZ, which is understandable, but this guy wasn't going that route. As much as NZ gov deserves that tongue-lashing, that poor bastard didn't.
Ah, well; if that's the worst thing that happens to him, in the course of his duty, then he can die smiling.


----------



## Iwasamwillbe (Mar 17, 2019)

I (currently) don't have much to add that anybody else hasn't already put in, except for this.






GG NO RE New Zealand Police Force.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 17, 2019)

I hope Dear Leader calling all of NZ a faggot is on CNN by Monday afternoon.


----------



## cromit (Mar 17, 2019)

For anyone saying the response should have been more measured: fuck no. It needed to be publicized that the NZ government is trying to censor people outside of its jurisdictional reach. This is just as much news as the shooting itself was.


----------



## N836BA (Mar 17, 2019)

repentance said:
			
		

> Did NZ Police suddenly get told by their government on Friday to shut it all down ASAP or was this a plan which was previously developed by multiple agencies some time ago?



It's definitely a sudden thing. I was driving to work this morning (I live in the land of the forbidden video) and heard on the radio a "public announcement" that the ISP's were working together to block any website containing the video. They had a quote from a telecommunications industry spokesman who said this was "unprecedented". The radio announcement almost sounded like they were proud to be doing it too, it was rather creepy to hear something like that in what's supposed to be a free country. Which leads me to believe this is just something that was hastily decided by the government and police. The ISP's are acting like they decided to do this themselves but I would be almost certain the government told them to do it.

They haven't blocked Twitter yet, and unlike Facebook and Youtube it is still very easy to find clips on Twitter that show parts of the shooting. One of the reasons ISP's shouldn't have the authority to do this is because they won't apply the ban fairly and we have already seen that they dont. So they are chilling some speech/content on smaller websites but allowing the same stuff on Twitter simply because it's Twitter.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 17, 2019)

DidYouJustSayThat said:


> I hope the name you are using for your profile is something you really don't like and not yours. Using own name on this forum of all the places is seriously unhealthy.


Well, I like the name Jeremy, and anyone in his right mind knows who Galt is.....?
However, thanks for the advice.....currently posting from Brazil....


----------



## Hecate (Mar 17, 2019)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> I suppose that's true. Speaking of balls, did you know that NZ is blaming the US for our supposed role in the shooting? (Archive)





> Rasmussen said concerns about violating Americans' privacy should not be a permanent obstacle to increasing collaboration among the Five Eyes countries.
> "We may need to address this constraint, much as we over the years became more comfortable sharing such information on US persons who were the subjects of international terrorism concern," he said.
> "We probably don't know what we don't know in terms of some of these international connections" among domestic groups, Rasmussen added. "And we won't know until we share more information with our trusted partners in order to see what they know."


i would argue that america doesnt share any info about our domestic terrorist groups simply so other countries cant use them as pawns to attack within our borders
why would we willingly tell other countries which individuals are most likely to be incited to violence?

i dont see why NZ seems to want to pin this on america, as far as we know he's never even entered the country
is it because we have the 1st amendment? or is it because he briefly talks about trump?


----------



## cameraman (Mar 17, 2019)

"Fuck you and fuck your shithole country."
"We will definitely consider what you have said."

amazing


----------



## Recoil (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm legit psyched for this. It's like a clown world comic book crossover.


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Mar 17, 2019)

Fareal said:


> Kiwi Farms website refuses to help police in Christchurch terror case
> 
> 
> 'Kiwi Farms' replied to a police request with insults and expletives.
> ...


They misspelled ooperator in the second sentence, they really need to work on their editing.


----------



## Pixie (Mar 17, 2019)

I joined because of the OP. Thanks man.


----------



## Splendid (Mar 17, 2019)

Reminder to everyone who's joining right now because of this thread, _do not join with a name that you use elsewhere._


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 17, 2019)

So, one thing I'm not sure we've checked for yet, how many lolcows are shitting on us for not cucking to the NZ authorities?

Sure, we're just one of the loud and proud holdouts to global censorship campaign based on the most bullshit premise ever, but there have to be some lolcows who will a-log our asses over not taking Kiwi (the country) cop dick up our asses.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Question said:


> I saw the letter, and I'm gonna get hated for saying this.....I cringed when I saw Nick Monroe's response.
> Like, the New Zealand letter was polite, ASKING him if he could hand over information. All he had to do was say no, which he did.
> 
> However, Nick sperging out by calling them faggots probably made the situation worse, and his agressive tone makes him look suspicious.
> ...


Calling the feckless cronies of an authoritatian government that have no power to threaten Null and no leverage to get him to turn over the records of innocent users do, indeed, deserve to be called faggots along with the tiny powerless island of New Zealand, as well as you. You fucking faggot.


----------



## Doctor Jizzmopper (Mar 17, 2019)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> Reminder to everyone who's joining right now because of this thread, _do not join with a name that you use elsewhere._



Or join with someone else's. My real name is Blair Joscelyne but you can call me MOOG.  Martin Mulholland will be here shortly. Aloha Snackbar, 1488 and death to Smoochy.


----------



## Pixie (Mar 17, 2019)

I was so glad to see that someone wasn't shitting their pants to  kowtow to that shithole dinky ass island. It was very encouraging.  Thanks so much

It is ridiculous that they have tried to scrub the earth of the video. They wholly underestimate the power of freedom and what it really means


----------



## repentance (Mar 17, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> So, one thing I'm not sure we've checked for yet, how many lolcows are shitting on us for not cucking to the NZ authorities?


I've seen surprisingly few of our lolcows even mention the attack, let alone our hosting the video and noping NZ Police.  I guess that just proves that things which don't revolve around them don't concern them.



N836BA said:


> It's definitely a sudden thing. I was driving to work this morning (I live in the land of the forbidden video) and heard on the radio a "public announcement" that the ISP's were working together to block any website containing the video. They had a quote from a telecommunications industry spokesman who said this was "unprecedented". The radio announcement almost sounded like they were proud to be doing it too, it was rather creepy to hear something like that in what's supposed to be a free country. Which leads me to believe this is just something that was hastily decided by the government and police. The ISP's are acting like they decided to do this themselves but I would be almost certain the government told them to do it.


Do you guys still have coronial inquests over there?  If so, that's where the information will come out - even though it won't happen for a few years. 

I really don't think this was something initiated by the police.  My money is on the government deciding it and then telling the police to make it happen.  The speed with which the censor officially declared the video objectionable suggests that the government knew they were on dodgy ground.  They probably didn't even consult their AG and justices - the timeline was far to rapid for in-depth legal opinions to have been given.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 17, 2019)

Not sure if this was mentioned before, but this isn't the first time we have had a tussle with NZ



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2017-01-01-netsafe-org-nz-report-from-netsafe.27208/


----------



## Voltaire (Mar 17, 2019)

Big Question said:


> I saw the letter, and I'm gonna get hated for saying this.....I cringed when I saw Nick Monroe's response.
> Like, the New Zealand letter was polite, ASKING him if he could hand over information. All he had to do was say no, which he did.
> 
> However, Nick sperging out by calling them faggots probably made the situation worse, and his agressive tone makes him look suspicious.
> ...


His aggressive tone reminds them to fuck off. They are NZ they don't have jurisdiction to do shit so why play games with a friendly back and forth when you can just show off your full autism?


----------



## N836BA (Mar 17, 2019)

So there's an update about the guy who was arrested for uploading the video. He wasn't even given bail which is insane! It's not like he murdered someone. It doesn't say why they didn't give him bail so I wonder what bullshit reason they used.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/cr...charged-with-making-objectionable-publication


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Mar 17, 2019)

As long as Null never steps foot in the enn zedd he should be Gucci, mane.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Mar 17, 2019)

Kiwi Farms website refuses to help police in Christchurch terror case
					

'Kiwi Farms' replied to a police request with insults and expletives.




					www.newshub.co.nz
				




"Joshua Conner Moon, *operator* of Kiwi Farms, referred to Aotearoa as a "shithole country" with "f****t law" in an email he says he sent to a Detective Senior Sergeant. "

That's ooperator to you hobbits.


----------



## Opiophile (Mar 17, 2019)

This whole thing has turned into a fucking circus. It's truly astonishing to me that people haven't yet learned that you cannot take down something that has been uploaded to the internet. Maybe by the next millennium they will have this shit all figured out. I am eagerly awaiting the next chapter of this hilarious tale.


----------



## DuckSucker (Mar 17, 2019)

Didnt the guy say as much in his manifesto that this sort of stupid bullshit was EXACTLY what he wanted? Good job playing his hand, NZ. Gotta get it while the bodies are still warm.


----------



## LU 010 (Mar 17, 2019)

N836BA said:


> So there's an update about the guy who was arrested for uploading the video. He wasn't even given bail which is insane! It's not like he murdered someone. It doesn't say why they didn't give him bail so I wonder what bullshit reason they used.
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/cr...charged-with-making-objectionable-publication





> The other charge alleges an offence between March 8 and March 15, under the same Act, by making an objectionable publication showing a photograph of the mosque in Deans Avenue with the message "Target Acquired" and further chat messaging around inciting extreme violence.


Sounds like he had prior knowledge of the attack so he might be a co-conspirator of some kind. Would explain the no-bail thing if so.


----------



## repentance (Mar 17, 2019)

N836BA said:


> So there's an update about the guy who was arrested for uploading the video. He wasn't even given bail which is insane! It's not like he murdered someone. It doesn't say why they didn't give him bail so I wonder what bullshit reason they used.
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/cr...charged-with-making-objectionable-publication



The extent of the suppression orders is extremely disturbing and suggests that they are invoking national security/counter-terrorism laws.

If his previous behaviour was just him being an edgelord, then he's paying a very high price.



Screaming Bird said:


> Sounds like he had prior knowledge of the attack so he might be a co-conspirator of some kind. Would explain the no-bail thing if so.



No bail thing is almost certainly them saying that they need time to investigate whether he had any connection to the attacks and want him remanded while that happens.  It wouldn't fly under normal criminal law but normal due process goes out the window once counter-terrorism laws are invoked.

Suppression of the bail submission info is definitely curious.  There's usually no reason to keep that info secret because it's boring shit like risk of flight and the like.  You might want to keep it secret if you were opposing bail because you wanted to keep someone incommunicado, though.

His next appearance is by video link, which is also curious.  They don't normally do that if there's a chance you'll be set free at that appearance.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 17, 2019)

LocalFireDept said:


> Calling the feckless cronies of an authoritatian government that have no power to threaten Null and no leverage to get him to turn over the records of innocent users do, indeed, deserve to be called faggots along with the tiny powerless island of New Zealand, as well as you. You fucking faggot.


If you're within your rights to act like a dick to these people it can be in your best interest to do so.


----------



## CiaphasCain (Mar 17, 2019)

Can you spergs just stop shooting people? I don't want Kiwi Farms to get shutdown.


----------



## High Speed Slavery (Mar 17, 2019)

Is it *really *illegal to own/share the NZ shooting video if you are living in the common wealth nations? A person I know had said that the video can be a kin to child porn and that it's valid to scrub this video from the internet the same way it'd be done with child porn(which I profusely disagreed with). Fuck man I don't want to go to jail for just being an archivist.


----------



## repentance (Mar 17, 2019)

High Speed Slavery said:


> Is it *really *illegal to own/share the NZ shooting video if you are living in the common wealth nations? A person I know had said that the video can be a kin to child porn and that it's valid to scrub this video from the internet the same way it'd be done with child porn(which I profusely disagreed with). Fuck man I don't want to go to jail for just being an archivist.



The only Commonwealth country which I'm aware of having made possessing/sharing the video illegal is NZ.  Australia definitely hasn't - our media has been showing portions of it as has the UK media.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 17, 2019)

repentance said:


> The only Commonwealth country which I'm aware of having made possessing/sharing the video illegal is NZ.  Australia definitely hasn't - our media has been showing portions of it as has the UK media.


I don't think people really have any idea what the commonwealth is tbh. I mean a lot of people thought this attack happened in NZ, State of Australia....


----------



## DuckSucker (Mar 17, 2019)

STALKER said:


> Can you spergs just stop shooting people? I don't want Kiwi Farms to get shutdown.


Sorry, my bad. I was running with my gun and i tripped. 

I heard the ice cream truck and was real excited. Sorry.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 17, 2019)

eggboy said:


> You are soooo fucked. You do know we're part of the five eyes right? That they can pull up the info without you anyway?





> Joined 3 minutes ago


Fuck off, NZ pig.


----------



## Star Stuff (Mar 17, 2019)

As said before to the new folk: Use a different username. Use a different password. Use cock.li as your email address. 



eggboy said:


> You are soooo fucked. You do know we're part of the five eyes right? That they can pull up the info without you anyway?


I don't know what the  Five Faggots are, but they have about as much jurisdiction in the states as NZ does. It would look really bad internationally if a government endorsed group started harvesting identities from a server hosted in the U.S. Would NZ take that risk?

Honestly, I hope they do.


----------



## repentance (Mar 17, 2019)

Star Stuff said:


> As said before to the new folk: Use a different username. Use a different password. Use cock.li as your email address.
> 
> 
> I don't know what the  Five Faggots are, but they have about as much jurisdiction in the states as NZ does. It would look really bad internationally if a government endorsed group started harvesting identities from a server hosted in the U.S. Would NZ take that risk?
> ...



Five Eyes already harvest the information and the US government is part of Five Eyes.  They're way above the level of police forces.


----------



## shartshooter (Mar 17, 2019)

eggboy said:


> You are soooo fucked. You do know we're part of the five eyes right? That they can pull up the info without you anyway?


If your police force goes after your own citizens for trifling bullshit and without warrants, sounds like you're the fucked one lol


----------



## Star Stuff (Mar 17, 2019)

repentance said:


> Five Eyes already harvest the information and the US government is part of Five Eyes.  They're way above the level of police forces.


Welp, I'm retarded, but still not terribly afraid.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 17, 2019)

Ignore spammy tards.


----------



## repentance (Mar 17, 2019)

Star Stuff said:


> Welp, I'm exceptional, but still not terribly afraid.



There's no particular reason to be afraid.  Null already acknowledged on his Twitter that if the US government wants info they will get it, and we all know there are ways for them to get it without bothering with subpoenas and shit.  Null's only promise to us is that he will not hand it over without a valid US law enforcement request.  If they get it some other way, that's not Null's fault.



yawning sneasel said:


> Ignore spammy tards.



I kind of hoped we'd be rid of them by now.  I think we were amazingly tolerant of them shitting up the place when this first happened.


----------



## Recoil (Mar 17, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned before, but this isn't the first time we have had a tussle with NZ
> 
> 
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/2017-01-01-netsafe-org-nz-report-from-netsafe.27208/


I'll take Rabbit Holes for 200, Alex


----------



## truthfairy (Mar 17, 2019)

STALKER said:


> Can you spergs just stop shooting people? I don't want Kiwi Farms to get shutdown.


No one here is shooting anyone or doing anyone harm.  However, governments messing with freedoms is definitely a problem.


----------



## ReplicantWiggum (Mar 17, 2019)

Even tho I was moralfagging the first day of watching the video. Mostly just because the shock of witnessing 40 people or so shot and killed in what looked almost like an ad for the next controversial CoD mission. I’ve pretty much shown everyone at my work the video after asking if they want to see it. I was surprised by the people who actually were interested in seeing such a horrible thing.

The way they are trying to sweep this away is bullshit. You don’t see 9/11 videos being taken down. Any sane person who watches the video regardless of left or right as I’ve shown both sides, have the same reaction. It’s shocking, cold, and heartless. 

Honestly him live-streaming a shooting is the greatest ammo the MSM can use to destroy gun rights. “Oh you need a 50 round drum magazine to hunt? Here watch this 2 minute clip of a man unloading 100 plus rounds into 40 people.” I’m not even against gun rights but I understand why he did the things he did to an extent.

In short I think this video should be shared. For people to realize how quick an active shooter can act. How important it is to not pile into two exits, and lastly that shit like this most definently will happen again and the best way to survive is to understand how not only the shooter will act but how people in a life or death situation act.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 17, 2019)

eggboy said:


> You are soooo fucked. You do know we're part of the five eyes right? That they can pull up the info without you anyway?


You know what? _You're_ the one that's fucked sheepfucker, for allowing your God (or insert your deity here)-given right to free speech and expression to be taken away.  While I'd normally advise people to choose their battles carefully, we have a Bill of Rights in the United States and our Supreme Court has upheld our rights every time a bootlicking faggot such as yourself has tried to fuck with us.
Also shove your Five Eyes bullshit up your ass we dgaf


----------



## repentance (Mar 17, 2019)

Crossposting a quick reminder that Null will be discussing this on Nick Rekieta's livestream starting in about 10 minutes.









						Null on Kiwifarms, Data Protection, Digital Privacy, and Telling People to Pound Sand
					

JUSTICE CHAT: https://streamlabs.com/rekietalaw MERCH: https://teespring.com/stores/rekieta-law https://www.Kiwifarms.net https://madattheinternet.com They'r...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Mar 17, 2019)

Apparently President Erdogan of Turkey - you know, of Muslim Brotherhood fame, the same mob that AQ and IS can be traced to - used the Christchurch shooters video at a rally. [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/17/world/middleeast/erdogan-video-new-zealand-mosque-attack.html] 
He can expect an email from PC Plod from NZ asking him where he got it and reminiding him that he faces a lengthy jail sentence in NZ for showing it....Just saying.


----------



## wabbits (Mar 17, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> Ignore spammy tards.



Fahgawdsake. Because of you, we now need to add a "Spam Tarts" square to Cooking With Kay bingo.


----------



## Knucklehead (Mar 17, 2019)

This was beautiful. Great work. These dumbasses really think this should be censored?


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 18, 2019)

fuckyou212332 said:


> He's right you know



What part of IDGAF do you not understand you mouthbreathing tard?
(Edited because I just realized there's a filter for the word commnly used to refer to the mentally deficient, sorry about that)


----------



## NiggerFaggot1488 (Mar 18, 2019)

fuckyou212332 said:


> Congrats, you're all on the radar https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/new-...-help-police-in-christchurch-terror-case.html



Nobody in America cares about the Kiwi government. They're literally less relevant to us than the Mississippi state government. What part of jurisdiction do you not understand?


----------



## Colonel J (Mar 18, 2019)

Only here to say fuck New Zealand.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 18, 2019)

fuckyou212332 said:


> See you on the other side basement trollllsss



OMG that really hurt go baaaaw somewhere else bitch


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 18, 2019)

Imagine being afraid of New Zealand.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 18, 2019)

This spammer is good bait for knowing who to ban from these discussions.

Stop responding to obvious bait or I will need to ban you from this thread.

Report it.


----------



## Piss Clam (Mar 18, 2019)

Star Stuff said:


> As said before to the new folk: Use a different username. Use a different password. Use cock.li as your email address.
> 
> 
> I don't know what the  Five Faggots are, but they have about as much jurisdiction in the states as NZ does. It would look really bad internationally if a government endorsed group started harvesting identities from a server hosted in the U.S. Would NZ take that risk?
> ...



That is one of the points of "five eyes". It is a loophole that US law enforcement and intelligence services use. In the US you need a warrant to monitor a US citizen, but if New Zealand does it and pass the information on than it is perfectly legal.

The same if a company like Facebook partners with LEO/SIGINT and turns over data....no warrant needed.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> http://archive.md/E2htM"A 22-year-old man will appear in court today accused of distributing the live stream of the Christchurch shootings."
> View attachment 697854



And the NZ police would to the same thing to us, if they could.  Fuck that and fuck them.  It must really eat shit to live in a so-called "civilized" country, like UK/NZ/AUS, where citizens have no Bill of Rights to protect them.  Hell,  I sent that right out to friends after downloading it.  :flip: to the NZ Police.


----------



## watertank250 (Mar 18, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> And the NZ police would to the same thing to us, if they could.  Fuck that and fuck them.  It must really eat shit to live in a so-called "civilized" country, like UK/NZ/AUS, where citizens have no Bill of Rights to protect them.  Hell,  I sent that right out to friends after downloading it.  :flip: to the NZ Police.


100%.
Fuck New Zealand.
PUSSIFIED Government with no real men with spines left in there.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

Medicated said:


> View attachment 697903


That's utter bullshit.  Islam oppresses women.



Bornholm said:


> imagine having rights



Yup, people in NZ/UK/AUS wish they had a Bill of Rights to guarantee their rights.  But they don't.  Their rights are subject to the whim of the police/government.  Sucks to be them.  And I'd never go to any of those countries.



Fareal said:


> Kiwi Farms website refuses to help police in Christchurch terror case
> 
> 
> 'Kiwi Farms' replied to a police request with insults and expletives.
> ...



Yup.  Tough shit for them.  First Amendment says to NZ, "FUCK YOU, WE"RE AMERICANS!"


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Yup.  Tough shit for them.  First Amendment says to NZ, "FUCK YOU, WE"RE AMERICANS!"



Not entirely.  














						Five Eyes, Nine Eyes, and 14 Eyes (In-Depth Explanation)
					

The terms "Five Eyes", "Nine Eyes", and "14 Eyes" often appear when discussing privacy tools. This guide will explain everything you need to know.




					restoreprivacy.com


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> View attachment 698359
> 
> ...



That's true for certain types of data, but in our country it's quite legal to watch, download, and share that video.  We aren't subject to any other country's law.   And any NSA request for a gag order would be laughed out of court.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> View attachment 698359
> 
> ...


New Zealand can have my data if they want. If the NZ government ever tried to touch a US citizen with no ties to NZ, 1776 boutta commence again.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> Not entirely.
> 
> View attachment 698359
> 
> ...



The only impact it has is if we were to unwittingly stroll into NZ or the UK. We aren't subject to criminal or civil punishment merely for hosting and/or viewing the video in dispute as long as we're on US soil-yet. I caught a few soundbites from MSNBC where they were likening Tarrant to an ISIS operative which looks like an attempt to invoke certain sections of the Patriot Act although it's a stretch. Doesn't mean DHS won't try, though.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

Jon-Kacho said:


> New Zealand can have my data if they want. If the NZ government ever tried to touch a US citizen with no ties to NZ, 1776 boutta commence again.


Can you imagine how many copies of that video are on websites, the cloud, and computers in the USA?  My guess - maybe a million-plus.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 18, 2019)

Right there nigga. Proper response.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 18, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> This spammer is good bait for knowing who to ban from these discussions.
> 
> Stop responding to obvious bait or I will need to ban you from this thread.
> 
> Report it.



Sorry about that, will do.


----------



## Mikoyan (Mar 18, 2019)

This has been an amazingly revealing moment for many people I know on the internet.

You have a lot of people who are all "Online rights, you fucking shitlords" and are now "lol look at KF in trouble with New Zealand get fucked". I asked a few basically _what the fuck are you thinking there_, and the most-coherent response was "Right-leaning speech has no value and is therefore not actually speech, so it doesn't get covered by 'free speech'."

And there we go. A lot of people who spammed the decss key around the internet last decade now think that free exchange of information is only for _the right people_.

Then there's the misconception they seem to have that the site's actually 'in trouble' in any tangible way, rather than NZ going 'oi, oi, censor that and give up your users' and everyone in the free world laughing.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Mar 18, 2019)

As a True and Honest Kiwi they will never catch me for downloading and distributing the files because I’m behind seven proxies.


----------



## Nom Anor (Mar 18, 2019)

Null, your LLC is inactive tho ?

http://search.sunbiz.org/Inquiry/Co...Lolcow LLC&listNameOrder=LOLCOW L160000921860?


----------



## PedoPhil (Mar 18, 2019)

Based


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Mar 18, 2019)

Fudgepackers at NewsHub said:
			
		

> to harass author Christine Weston Chandler





			
				Null as seen on the Christian Weston Chandler board said:
			
		

> if you happen to see anyone a-logging Chris ("you fat sack of shit you'll never be a real woman I'm really angry on the Internet grrr") on Twitter, Facebook, YouTube, etcetera, you may dox them here. You do not need permission. I don't care who they are. Post evidence of the abuse hurled towards this poor, autistic trans woman alongside their dox so everyone can admire it.



lol what faggots

They can quote me on that, by the way.

This makes me miss the bats that were the only New Zealand inhabitants once upon a time.


----------



## Loofah (Mar 18, 2019)

That was the most American response I've ever read. God bless America.


----------



## FemalePresident (Mar 18, 2019)

lol NZ cops wanted to play Internet police


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (Mar 18, 2019)

I just ejaculated an American flag outta my dickhole. God Bless America! ??


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Mar 18, 2019)

If Null told them that the person responsible for the video resided at 31 Butterfield Ave, Linwood, Christchurch, would they be there in 36 minutes?


----------



## James Smith (Mar 18, 2019)

@Null how many people have joined since the shooting thread was published?


----------



## cumdumpster420 (Mar 18, 2019)

nonvir_1984 said:


> Apparently President Erdogan of Turkey - you know, of Muslim Brotherhood fame, the same mob that AQ and IS can be traced to - used the Christchurch shooters video at a rally. [https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/17/world/middleeast/erdogan-video-new-zealand-mosque-attack.html]



OOF. That's a flamin' hot grilled turd there buddy. This is the same melon seller who is largely considered responsible for backsliding democracy in Turkey, torturing & imprisoning internal dissidents, refusing to acknowledge the A R M E N I A N   G E N O C I D E, accused of electoral fraud, very likely manufactured a coup attempt, attacking Kurds in Syria under the guise of fighting terrorists... etc. etc.


----------



## King Of The Highlands (Mar 18, 2019)

as someone from new zealand thought, I would thank you for not selling me and others out like i know other companies will probably do


----------



## Tsumungo (Mar 18, 2019)

Land of the free


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Mar 18, 2019)

cumdumpster420 said:


> OOF. That's a flamin' hot grilled turd there buddy. This is the same melon seller who is largely considered responsible for backsliding democracy in Turkey, torturing & imprisoning internal dissidents, refusing to acknowledge the A R M E N I A N   G E N O C I D E, accused of electoral fraud, very likely manufactured a coup attempt, attacking Kurds in Syria under the guise of fighting terrorists... etc. etc.


And buying oil off the Islamic state - and so funding them. And facilitating travel into IS badlands and hosting IS cells in his own country and now about to fuck over the Kurds. and we won't mention the Armenian genocide. They are a bit touchy about that.  It's a fucking pity. Beautiful country and the people are generally really nice. So much history. And potential if he was not besotted by Muslim Brotherhood ideology. Why is it that so many countries in that region have shitheads for governments? Bit like the only time the Germans were well dressed coincided with the worst period in their history.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Mar 18, 2019)

Fuck it that was funny.

Posted from a VPN in Indonesia.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Mar 18, 2019)

in this new episode of Always Sunny on the Farms


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 18, 2019)

nonvir_1984 said:


> President Erdogan of Turkey - you know, of Muslim Brotherhood fame, the same mob that AQ and IS can be traced to - used the Christchurch shooters video at a rally.


Turks suck but the 'Muslim Brotherhood' wank is lame counterjihad tier nonsense. You can thank the Saudis for AQ and ISIS. You know, America's #2 ally that isn't actually an ally in the Middle East.


----------



## Lost_Kiwi (Mar 18, 2019)

Some real bleeding heart faggots on my facebook feed. If they took a second to read a bit of the Koran they'd know its a brutal warrior religion and nothing like christianity. Inb4 old testament, no one fucking stones adultering women anywhere, not even in fundamentalist christian cult communes.

These fags will be bleeding heart all the way to the rope - just like they're about to be in the UK and europe when the moslems outnumber the infidels.


----------



## KiwiStrong (Mar 18, 2019)

Lost_Kiwi said:


> Some real bleeding heart faggots on my facebook feed. If they took a second to read a bit of the Koran they'd know its a brutal warrior religion and nothing like christianity. Inb4 old testament, no one fucking stones adultering women anywhere, not even in fundamentalist christian cult communes.
> 
> These fags will be bleeding heart all the way to the rope - just like they're about to be in the UK and europe when the moslems outnumber the infidels.
> View attachment 698551


I live in the north island and my facebook is filled with this shit, even maori who are calling the "pakeha" white scum but don't educate themselves that "Maoris made up for 14.9% with those of Asian ethnicity contributing another 11.8%" they will be outnumbered by asains in the next coming years.


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm left leaning and your response still made a bald eagle explode out of my chest

sock it to em, fuck that noise


----------



## Rorschach Rosenberg (Mar 18, 2019)

Is the video still up on the sight? If so could someone point me in the right direction


----------



## Poiseon (Mar 18, 2019)

Rorschach Rosenberg said:


> Is the video still up on the sight? If so could someone point me in the right direction


Nigga, it's on the front of the site.





						Brenton Tarrant posts on 8chan, shoots up Mosque killing 49 muslims in New Zealand, livestreams from GoPro
					

The shooting footage recorded by the GoPro of the shooter is available by Torrent. BitTorrent is a distributed file sharing program. You will download the file from many computers that cannot be taken down, as opposed to one central computer that can be censored.  In order to use this file to...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 18, 2019)

Lost_Kiwi said:


> Some real bleeding heart faggots on my facebook feed. If they took a second to read a bit of the Koran they'd know its a brutal warrior religion and nothing like christianity. Inb4 old testament, no one fucking stones adultering women anywhere, not even in fundamentalist christian cult communes.
> 
> These fags will be bleeding heart all the way to the rope - just like they're about to be in the UK and europe when the moslems outnumber the infidels.
> View attachment 698551


I think that's why New Zealand, despite not having a whole lot that can kill you on land, has less than 3/5 for traveling to, and that's before the current events. The country has nothing and people are starting to know what to expect with the people and crime there. Like before the only thing I wanted to go there for was for some of the special currency they make and take some 4k videos/ pictures for some work I'm doing. Now? I'll just go to a proper Western country for a holiday or Japan. I'd have more freedom in China on a visit than I would there too anyways.


----------



## Lost_Kiwi (Mar 18, 2019)

It's insane how uneducated these people are about Islam. It's not like christianity, they don't ignore the brutal punishments and archaic laws set out in their holy book like christians do in regards to stoning etc in the old testament. Especially muslims from Somalia, Afghanistan and Pakistan, which regularly commit extra-judicial punishments in their home countries, which comprise most of our moslem population in NZ.

Everyone is falling over each other to virtue signal for a nation destroying, violent and barbaric group of people.

NZ SAS : having grown bored of shooting Islamists in Afghanistan, have turned a new leaf and are standing guard outside the mosques.
Maybe they're having a wee chuckle.









						NZSAS soldiers in Christchurch for snipers event responded to mosque terror attack
					

Snipers in town for shooting event responded to hunt for mosque terrorist.




					www.nzherald.co.nz


----------



## donpachi (Mar 18, 2019)

expect more users to visit the farms now.
news.com.au, "Australia's #1 News Site" has written a front page article (http://archive.fo/IsKZE) on @Null's response.
I imagine other media outlets will follow very shortly.


Spoiler


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 18, 2019)

donpachi said:


> expect more users to visit the farms now.
> news.com.au, "Australia's #1 News Site" has written a front page article (http://archive.fo/IsKZE) on @Null's response.
> I imagine other media outlets will follow very shortly.
> 
> ...


Damn, you beat me to it. And to think I made an account (I usually lurk) to post this. Sniped.

On some other news, an ISP in Australia, Telstra, is blocking access to 4chan, 8chan, ZeroHedge, and probably the farms as well.

Sauce: https://twitter.com/Telstra_news/status/1107526963583844353


----------



## Shillbot 3000 (Mar 18, 2019)

*Kiwi Farms admin SPANKS NZ police thug demanding identity of everyone talking about Christchurch attack and then EXECUTES the sheep diddler with FACTS and FREEDOM*









						Read Kiwi Farms' epic response to NZ police thug demanding identity of everyone talking about Christchurch attack
					

"You're a small, irrelevant island nation barely more recognizable than any other nameless pacific sovereignty."




					lulz.com


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 18, 2019)

You know, I was just re-reading the little description they have there on news.com.au. They're painting it as if he posted here in the first place, when nothing has proven that at all.
The NZ Police's request was for the IPs and info relating to people posting about the incident, not to do with the shooter himself.
I know it's like calling water wet to say the media's full of shit, but that's just an outright lie about something everyone can read for themselves.
It's either that or I'm misinterpreting what they're saying, but at the very least it's very misleading.


----------



## iRON-mAn (Mar 18, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> You know, I was just re-reading the little description they have there on news.com.au. They're painting it as if he posted here in the first place, when nothing has proven that at all.
> The NZ Police's request was for the IPs and info relating to people posting about the incident, not to do with the shooter himself.
> I know it's like calling water wet to say the media's full of shit, but that's just an outright lie about something everyone can read for themselves.
> It's either that or I'm misinterpreting what they're saying, but at the very least it's very misleading.



The whole thing is written to make it seem like @Null and the farms are complicit in the attack. You're not misinterpreting, that's completely intentional.


----------



## Glassshardballpit (Mar 18, 2019)

I dont know, that guy seemed more like an impersonator than an actual detectve.


----------



## mrgou (Mar 18, 2019)

You could had just not answered/answered and waited ~1 month for things to cool down and then publish it. Why did you do it now? Media attention? Not always a good thing.


----------



## Star Stuff (Mar 18, 2019)

That article has so many outright lies I'm almost flattered that they think we deserve this level of slanderous attention.


----------



## LiPoPhil (Mar 18, 2019)

Sorry for tl;dr 25 of 26 pages, but did I miss a takedown request by the cop? Sure, he's begging for "logs", which is funny, but I didn't see anything about purging the video. A great part of Null's response was about censorship, not user information. So was this a kind of preemptive berating or a response to something else?


----------



## VoreDoggy (Mar 18, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> Sorry for tl;dr 25 of 26 pages, but did I miss a takedown request by the cop? Sure, he's begging for "logs", which is funny, but I didn't see anything about purging the video. A great part of Null's response was about censorship, not user information. So was this a kind of preemptive berating or a response to something else?


They got all their ISPs to block sites hosting the video too.


----------



## LiPoPhil (Mar 18, 2019)

VoreDoggy said:


> They got all their ISPs to block sites hosting the video too.



Wow, for realz? No Kiwi farms in Kiwi land?? How did the cop find it then? ? It's like the Chinese secretly watching Youtube over VPN...


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 18, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> Wow, for realz? No Kiwi farms in Kiwi land?? How did the cop find it then? ? It's like the Chinese secretly watching Youtube over VPN...


I would imagine they have some level of special privileges to access sites that are blocked to the population at large.


----------



## MG 620 (Mar 18, 2019)

Star Stuff said:


> That article has so many outright lies I'm almost flattered that they think we deserve this level of slanderous attention.



Quite shocking, but this is "journalism" in 2019. Data "linked" to Tarrant on KF? Give a break. This is an outright lie.


----------



## BoxofMonkeys (Mar 18, 2019)

Lost_Kiwi said:


> ...
> NZ SAS : having grown bored of shooting Islamists in Afghanistan, have turned a new leaf and are standing guard outside the mosques.
> Maybe they're having a wee chuckle.
> 
> ...


Because standing guard outside a building at street level is the best place for a sniper to be.


----------



## Colonel J (Mar 18, 2019)

What exactly is stopping NZ from blocking VPN domains to hinder NZers from downloading VPNs to watch the video?


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 18, 2019)

Colonel J said:


> What exactly is stopping NZ from blocking VPN domains to hinder NZers from downloading VPNs to watch the video?



Because there are so many ways around such things it's impossible.

Countries more bullshit than NZ have tried and failed.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 18, 2019)

Another newbie. Hi everyone! 

I wish all social media companies and forum owners would have the guts to tell foreign governments to go fuck themselves and impose first amendment freedoms on the rest of the world. Imagine the EU meltdowns.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 18, 2019)

mrgou said:


> You could had just not answered/answered and waited ~1 month for things to cool down and then publish it. Why did you do it now? Media attention? Not always a good thing.



Or he could have not been a cocksucking scared faggot and told the cops to go fuck themselves.


----------



## large_farva (Mar 18, 2019)

@Null
Your response was like poetry.
I'm wet over how you fucked him with your words.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 18, 2019)

They've now moved from calling us incels to a "Stalker Site".


----------



## BoxofMonkeys (Mar 18, 2019)

What are the chances the New Zedders try to get a warrant and extradite @Null?


----------



## mrgou (Mar 18, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Or he could have not been a cocksucking scared faggot and told the cops to go fuck themselves.


that's why I also wrote "/answered", my point is that he should had waited a while before publishing his bravado, it was pretty funny but a bit reckless


----------



## vertexwindi (Mar 18, 2019)

mrgou said:


> that's why I also wrote "/answered", my point is that he should had waited a while before publishing his bravado, it was pretty funny but a bit reckless


Reckless how? What are the NZ police gonna do, arrest him from way over there? Write an angry letter? Come on man.


----------



## Dingo (Mar 18, 2019)

mrgou said:


> that's why I also wrote "/answered", my point is that he should had waited a while before publishing his bravado, it was pretty funny but a bit reckless



Dude, you should know Null doesn't fuck around and gets straight to the point. Having said that he could have made his response more polite without expletives.


----------



## ButterBar (Mar 18, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> They've now moved from calling us incels to a "Stalker Site".
> View attachment 698699


In the article it still says the article is popular with incels. They probably just saw the massive incel page without reading and seeing that it's page after page of making fun of those whiny faggots.


----------



## Equivocal_Iki (Mar 18, 2019)

mrgou said:


> that's why I also wrote "/answered", my point is that he should had waited a while before publishing his bravado, it was pretty funny but a bit reckless


Really all they can do is socially shame him and demonize the site, and I'm pretty sure he's not going to break down and run damage control. MSM can say what they want.


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Mar 18, 2019)

Even if Nool did roll over and give up our details, what actual good would it do for NZ? The shooter didn't post here and nobody here knew anything about the attack other than what was already on news sites and social media. Seems like they're just making more work for themselves for no reason.



Buzz Killington said:


> They've now moved from calling us incels to a "Stalker Site".
> View attachment 698699


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Mar 18, 2019)

Tim does not agree with the "handling of the response (rude and insulting)" from Mr. Moon but agrees with the general idea!


----------



## mrgou (Mar 18, 2019)

Equivocal_Iki said:


> Really all they can do is socially shame him and demonize the site, and I'm pretty sure he's not going to break down and run damage control. MSM can say what they want.





vertexwindi said:


> Reckless how? What are the NZ police gonna do, arrest him from way over there? Write an angry letter? Come on man.





Dingo said:


> Dude, you should know Null doesn't fuck around and gets straight to the point. Having said that he could have made his response more polite.


yes but the email would still be as funny in 1-2 weeks + no blowback from the media


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 18, 2019)

mrgou said:


> yes but the email would still be as funny in 1-2 weeks + no blowback from the media


Null doesn't care about the faggot media you sped.


----------



## Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd (Mar 18, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> They've now moved from calling us incels to a "Stalker Site".
> View attachment 698699


Lol whut? The cops contacted null after massacre, not "as it unfolded". Fucking hell, a straight out lie with any retort censored with the threat of jail time.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Mar 18, 2019)

Sm0kINHaZefEEliNBlaZEd said:


> Lol whut? The cops contacted null after massacre, not "as it unfolded". Fucking hell, a straight out lie with any retort censored with the threat of jail time.



"As it unfolded" the nz cops were still balls deep in farm animals.


----------



## James Smith (Mar 18, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> I would imagine they have some level of special privileges to access sites that are blocked to the population at large.


Or their IT contractor doesn't use the ISP's DNS servers.

YO. They probably uses some DNS service that blocks inappropriate stuff and that's why they can view the site. That would be amazing.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Mar 18, 2019)

mrgou said:


> yes but the email would still be as funny in 1-2 weeks + no blowback from the media



Well, that's odd.  I just read an article that discusses how 99.9% of journalists are lying cunts, and their propaganda doesn't matter to any person, who is not a tool, who has more than two brain cells to rub together.


----------



## UndercoverRapist (Mar 18, 2019)

BoxofMonkeys said:


> What are the chances the New Zedders try to get a warrant and extradite @Null?


I mean, they could try all they wanted. Our government would give them the biggest finger imaginable, but they could try.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 18, 2019)

Some faggot from Seattle who shits himself for fun thinks that Null's response is "Not a Good Move"


----------



## Superman93 (Mar 18, 2019)

Incels refuse to surrender data on Christchurch terror accused
					

The American operator of a controversial website has smacked down a request by New Zealand police to hand over data linked to posts and video links that appeared on the site as the Christchurch terrorist attack unfolded.




					www.news.com.au
				



"Incels" BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mammal (Mar 18, 2019)

What is up y'all, I just came from a certain German imageboard and they mentioned this website because of the Christchurch attack so I decided to join on a whim.


----------



## Army Burger (Mar 18, 2019)

Mr. Fong-Jones thinks that Kiwi Farms has a "scofflaw attitude"


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 18, 2019)

I've set my VPN server to the one in New Zealand out of spite to access this site.

Fuck you, fascists.


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Mar 18, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> Incels refuse to surrender data on Christchurch terror accused
> 
> 
> The American operator of a controversial website has smacked down a request by New Zealand police to hand over data linked to posts and video links that appeared on the site as the Christchurch terrorist attack unfolded.
> ...


Lmfao





This is why you don't get your news from clickbait shitholes with articles written by people who probably laughs unironically when he/she (aint no bigot) hears "Pokemon Go to the polls"


----------



## LU 010 (Mar 18, 2019)

donpachi said:


> expect more users to visit the farms now.
> news.com.au, "Australia's #1 News Site" has written a front page article (http://archive.fo/IsKZE) on @Null's response.
> I imagine other media outlets will follow very shortly.
> 
> ...


It's chilling as fuck to see outright factual lies like that from a supposedly reputable newspaper. That's not a biased slant or selective wording, they're straight-up saying things that are objectively false, and easy to see are false if you take so much as a thirty second gander around the farms or do the most basic research into what actually happened. And that's not some trashy supermarket tabloid, that's a real fucking newspaper with supposedly factual reporting as far as a google search or two tells me.

I think this is the first time I've seen media lie about something I actually have firsthand knowledge of and it's Orwellian as fuck.


----------



## Mammal (Mar 18, 2019)

Based


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 18, 2019)

I really don't care what some tranny says about me since their own actions are suspect. 

Do journalists/ bloggers even bother to figure out what words mean before they use them?

Also, Null doesn't even live in the Atates, he's in some backwater country that they'll have to search every pub in the area for a guy drinking white Russians.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 18, 2019)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 698809
> 
> Mr. Fong-Jones thinks that Kiwi Farms has a "scofflaw attitude"



I was waiting for the a-logs to use a horrible atrocity to hate on Null because he told the NZ cops to fuck off with an illegal request of him, glad to see the degenerates and men in dresses (but I repeat myself) didn't disappoint.


----------



## Superman93 (Mar 18, 2019)

Woof....faggot.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 18, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> Sorry for tl;dr 25 of 26 pages, but did I miss a takedown request by the cop? Sure, he's begging for "logs", which is funny, but I didn't see anything about purging the video. A great part of Null's response was about censorship, not user information. So was this a kind of preemptive berating or a response to something else?


Interesting point. Generally the removal of the posts would be implied by the verbiage around 'preserving evidence', but this worthless pig is probably at least as keen to harvest more IPs so he can prosecute more uninvolved parties as he is to remove the video.


----------



## WeeGee (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm waiting for Vordy to write about this.


----------



## Mammal (Mar 18, 2019)

I just love how Western countries are turning into the very things that British authors Huxley and Orwell warned against. I also find it highly ironic that, in particular, it so happens that the Commonwealth countries fit their fictional descriptions the most.. And yet Commonwealth citizens don't do anything about it. Simply amazing.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

Was thinking about something.  Have seen a shitload of ISIS videos over the years, all far more graphic and upsetting than the NZ video.   Have also seen execution videos from Mexican drug cartels, etc.  Don't remember anyone, from any country, demanding those videos be taken down, wanting to know who watched it, who shared it, etc.  So what's the big dildo from NZ?  Are they in a state of denial?  Sorry, sad to say, it happened.  And anyone with even a hint of a brain (except AOC) knows that as soon as you say people can't have something, they go all out to get it just to piss you off.  NZ would have been immeasurably smarter just to let the thing go.  Would have faded away in a few weeks or so.  Now it's likely to have a very long life.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Mar 18, 2019)

DogEatDogFood said:


> Lmfao
> 
> View attachment 698808
> 
> This is why you don't get your news from clickbait shitholes with articles written by people who probably laughs unironically when he/she (aint no bigot) hears "Pokemon Go to the polls"


I honestly think that is one of the funniest things HRC has ever said because it proves how much of a boomer she is.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

Mammal said:


> I just love how Western countries are turning into the very things that British authors Huxley and Orwell warned against. I also find it highly ironic that, in particular, it so happens that the Commonwealth countries fit their fictional descriptions the most.. And yet Commonwealth citizens don't do anything about it. Simply amazing.



As a group, these countries have lost their backbone.  Don't believe this UK would have stood up to Hitler after the fall of France.  They would have asked for terms.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 18, 2019)

> Moon — an alt-right, anti-feminist, pro-white Trump supporter



Ooh! Careful Null - They're bringing out the _big_ guns!


----------



## Mammal (Mar 18, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> As a group, these countries have lost their backbone.  Don't believe this UK would have stood up to Hitler after the fall of France.  They would have asked for terms.



They truly are a bunch of faggots now and I absolutely detest them. When are they ever going to grow a pair?


----------



## Beardfish (Mar 18, 2019)

DogEatDogFood said:


> Lmfao
> 
> View attachment 698808



I like how they try to shame us by saying we're all virgins (although I'm surprised they didn't say we're also a furry meeting point). Call us fat while you're at it.


----------



## vertexwindi (Mar 18, 2019)

In none of these news articles have I read exactly why the NZ police feels like it's entitled to IP addresses unrelated to the shooting.


----------



## Dropped Burner (Mar 18, 2019)

Army Burger said:


> Mr. Fong-Jones thinks that Kiwi Farms has a "scofflaw attitude"


Well, I say that's a load of tommyrot!


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 18, 2019)

WeeGee said:


> I'm waiting for Vordy to write about this.


He's probably to busy masturbating to the news.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

Mammal said:


> They truly are a bunch of faggots now and I absolutely detest them. When are they ever going to grow a pair?



Not until it's too late, and once again we have to go over and save their asses.

Going a bit further, same thing with the rest of  Western Europe/Scandinavia, getting cucked by the Muslims.  May well take the unholy alliance of USA/Russia/China/Eastern Europe to save them.



Army Burger said:


> View attachment 698803
> 
> Some faggot from Seattle who shits himself for fun thinks that Null's response is "Not a Good Move"



He should feel in his pants and see if he did anything.  No fucks given here whatsoever.


----------



## Dingo (Mar 18, 2019)

The name rings a bell?


----------



## Mammal (Mar 18, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Not until it's too late, and once again we have to go over and save their asses.
> 
> Going a bit further, same thing with the rest of  Western Europe/Scandinavia, getting cucked by the Muslims.  May well take the unholy alliance of USA/Russia/China/Eastern Europe to save them.



Actually no, you know what, fuck these cucks and fuck this gay earth. Too much effort anyway to save them. Let it burn.


----------



## UndercoverRapist (Mar 18, 2019)

Army Burger said:


> View attachment 698803
> 
> Some faggot from Seattle who shits himself for fun thinks that Null's response is "Not a Good Move"



Wears problematic glasses and says yikes unironically.

Into the dustbin of history they need to go.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 18, 2019)

Fact-based reaction to the Murdoch article:

The American operator of a controversial website has smacked down a request by New Zealand police to hand over posts and video links that appeared on the site as the Christchurch terrorist attack unfolded.

*The terrorist attack was over. *

In an obscenity-laden email, Kiwi Farms founder Joshua Moon dismissed the plea by Detective Senior Sergeant John Michael as “a joke”, labelling New Zealand “a small, irrelevant island nation” and “s***hole country”.

*Josh called them that despite them being mostly white, and that's why they're not used to it. The irony.*

Moon is a former administrator of 8chan, the online message board where Brenton Tarrant posted details of his sick plan...

*Haven't seen any evidence Josh or the Farms are in love with the ED-afflicted chans or the reverse.  The journo looked the work history up, so perhaps she might look up Vordy.*

Kiwi Farms, 8chan and a third online message board called Voat are all under investigation by authorities tracking Tarrant’s online activities. They are popular with incels (involuntary celibates), an online subculture of men who claim they are unable to find sexual or romantic partners.




Joshua Conner Moon, 28, is a serial stalker who was linked to a 2016 spate of school shooting hoaxs in Florida. Picture: Creative Commons_Source:Supplied_

*From the picture, this guy is def not an incel.  What are the 2016 charges about? Greta?*

Moon — an alt-right, anti-feminist, pro-white Trump supporter who claims he set up Kiwi Farms for the “gossip and exploitation of the mentally handicapped for amusement purposes” — published the exchange with Detective Michael without bothering to hide the officer’s email address.

*Tell the terves here over Jonathan Yaniv that they're anti-feminist. People are here to discuss and document the morally handicapped using society.*


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 18, 2019)

LOL. They think that e-mail was bad? I could pump out something on a drunken bender that would make them shit their man-panties if a relatively civil refusal gets their knickers in a twist.


----------



## Dingo (Mar 18, 2019)

Australian man is banned from the internet for his comments in support of the Christchurch attack.









						Man banned from internet following alleged Christchurch comments
					

An Adelaide man is banned from using the internet by a magistrate after allegedly making comments on social media in support of the Christchurch terrorist attack.




					www.abc.net.au
				











						Man banned from internet following alleged Christchurch comments - AB…
					

archived 18 Mar 2019 18:07:33 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## MrLobe (Mar 18, 2019)

Dingo said:


> The name rings a bell?
> View attachment 698872



Does she have Down's or is she just a victim of other unfortunate genetics?


----------



## UndercoverRapist (Mar 18, 2019)

Dingo said:


> Australian man is banned from the internet for his comments in support of the Christchurch attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can I use a VPN, post from an Aussie IP and spam wrongthink all over the internet to waste their time?


----------



## Star Stuff (Mar 18, 2019)

Dingo said:


> Australian man is banned from the internet for his comments in support of the Christchurch attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd laugh if this wasn't so deeply concerning.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 18, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> You know, I was just re-reading the little description they have there on news.com.au. They're painting it as if he posted here in the first place, when nothing has proven that at all.
> The NZ Police's request was for the IPs and info relating to people posting about the incident, not to do with the shooter himself.
> I know it's like calling water wet to say the media's full of shit, but that's just an outright lie about something everyone can read for themselves.
> It's either that or I'm misinterpreting what they're saying, but at the very least it's very misleading.



It appears they've revved up their orchestrated fake news response to outright defamation.



Beardfish said:


> I like how they try to shame us by saying we're all virgins (although I'm surprised they didn't say we're also a furry meeting point). Call us fat while you're at it.



I'm surprised they didn't denounce the fact that all the moderators are tranny diaperfurs or, worse, from tumblr.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Mar 18, 2019)

MrLobe said:


> Does she have Down's or is she just a victim of other unfortunate genetics?



Well, “her” bio says transgender activist, so “she’s” probably an autistic man.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 18, 2019)

And we made the front page of the NZ Herald:









						NZ Herald - Breaking news, latest news, business, sport and entertainment
					

Latest breaking news articles, photos, video, blogs, reviews, analysis, opinion and reader comment from New Zealand and around the World - NZ Herald




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				









Null, you really might want to look into suing these faggots for libel.


----------



## hough (Mar 18, 2019)

saw the news and knew this was the place for me.


----------



## UndercoverRapist (Mar 18, 2019)

hough said:


> saw the news and knew this was the place for me.


Sadly the best way to grow a site is to demonize it as a bastion of freedom.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 18, 2019)

I love this news article that's trying so hard to shame a shameless Florida Man feeder with no assets who lives behind the iron curtain.  

I hope they quote the Witchfinder General as an expert N00l source next.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 18, 2019)

UndercoverRapist said:


> Can I use a VPN, post from an Aussie IP and spam wrongthink all over the internet to waste their time?


/k/ did that to the brit police by posting pictures of guns with the British flag sticker on some rifles. They were frantically trying to find the users thinking they were actual brits with illegal guns.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

Yeah, they're really upset about it.  Running a red banner at top of the page.  

I want to see just how many people actually surrender their semi-automatic weapons.  









						Live: Christchurch mosque shootings: Changes to gun laws coming
					

Guns and social media in the site of the Government following mosque shootings.




					www.nzherald.co.nz


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 18, 2019)

See and if Null didn't clean up my drunken ramblings in A&H you guys could see my very sensitive take on the issue all over the news. I wonder how they would describe me? "This one user, whose avatar is so obscene we can't show you it, made light of the event and sang the praises of the shooters..."

The amount of traffic would get you guys some new users for sure. Or arrested if you live in NZ or Australia for reading my awful wrongthink. Win win?


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Mar 18, 2019)

This type of crap from the media sources, and these cucks is the reason The Patriot Act exists.

"Why wouldn't you want to have the government look through all of your shit?? Are you hiding something??"

I'm glad he told them to go fuck themselves and he has no legal obligation to help them at all. Especially considering this forum has nothing to do with it besides some stuff being posted here after the fact. I like how they can bitch and moan at online forums in a timely manner but it takes them almost 40 minutes to reach the site of a mass shooting.


----------



## Maxliam (Mar 18, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> This type of crap from the media sources, and these cucks is the reason The Patriot Act exists.
> 
> "Why wouldn't you want to have the government look through all of your shit?? Are you hiding something??"
> 
> I'm glad he told them to go fuck themselves and he has no legal obligation to help them at all. Especially considering this forum has nothing to do with it besides some stuff being posted here after the fact. I like how they can bitch and moan at online forums in a timely manner but it takes them almost 40 minutes to reach the site of a mass shooting.


It's ironic that all the black helicopter fearing people from the 80's/90's were actually right even if they sound crazy. The government has been caught spying on people. Hell what Snowden showed as just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Mammal (Mar 18, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Yeah, they're really upset about it.  Running a red banner at top of the page.
> 
> I want to see just how many people actually surrender their semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> ...



They'll probably do the same thing as the Aussies did when some other guy went on a shooting spree.


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Mar 18, 2019)

DanteAlighieri said:


> It was shitposting, but what was curious were the day 1 accounts asking for confirmation. Very obvious that some journalists/assholes we're in the thread trying to do a hit piece on the farms.


Yeah, I think it was @Dynastia  somewhere around page 30 of the clusterfuck thread.  I was going to post a "Can Confirm!" type post, but I wasn't in a shitposting mood at the time.

Good on you, @Null .  You cucked the ANZUCKs


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 18, 2019)

JULAY said:


> And we made the front page of the NZ Herald:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he can do it without having to be physically present or subject himself to any anti-terrorism charges (or whatever they call their anti-freedom laws)  I'd go for it. It's a bit tricky and you need the advice of a really good lawyer solicitor experienced in this type of situation in NZ.


----------



## LiPoPhil (Mar 18, 2019)

SoapQueen1 said:


> They probably uses some DNS service that blocks inappropriate stuff and that's why they can view the site. That would be amazing.



DNS "blocks" are not blocks. Even China isn't that dumb.



3119967d0c said:


> Generally the removal of the posts would be implied by the verbiage around 'preserving evidence',



Why's that? It sounds like exactly the opposite: "keep everything as it is and don't let anyone delete their posts, so we can find out who is a NZ citizen to be put in jail for watching obscenities"...


----------



## GoneToGreenland (Mar 18, 2019)

Oi vey were in a riiight pickle here.....


----------



## Big Red (Mar 18, 2019)

Brand new to the site, shit's honestly wild. That response was god tier. This whole situation is pretty insane. The line between Internet and real life becomes more blurred with each passing day.


----------



## RealRichardSimmons (Mar 18, 2019)

Proud to see Erverlord Null stand firm in his defense of our lovely farm.


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Mar 18, 2019)

DogEatDogFood said:


> View attachment 698808



*Kiwi Farms: Welcome to Progressive Hell*
By Sissboombaa Carnac
Pronouns: Xe, xir, xem
March 18th, the Current Year



> Welcome to Kiwi Farms, a dating website for lonely incels who stalk authors, artists, and content creators of all shapes and sizes they call "lolcows" to satisfy their inner demons of loneliness and betrayal by popular culture and society.  They're a group of cowardly manchildren who huddle in the shade of the internet away from the light of diversity.  These bigoted conservatives jacked off directly onto the face of New Zealand law enforcement investigating into a right-wing terrorist, who in addition to slaughtering untold scores of Muslims, is supportive of Orange Man, nationalist policies, and family values: all of which are problematic concepts.  Kiwi Farms owner, Null Moon, sent a vicious, expletive-filled message back to the mild-mannered police, who only wanted to serve and protect the best interests of the true and honest Kiwis.  In it, Moon refused to aid and abet the police in their search for posts made by the terrorist on the website, and told the entire nation of New Zealand to fuck off.  In essence, Moon mooned the commonwealth of New Zealand.



Okay, where's my money, you journo hacks?  I know you're here, and I know you're watching.  All I want is a piece of the action, and I'll ghostwrite your schlock for you.  Hell, I even made it more enjoyable to read than your usual trash.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Mar 18, 2019)

This whole thing fucks with me. Wasn't the idea of the internet originally to share all information freely without the governments of the world or pundits putting a spin on shit? And is it just me or has it gotten WORSE since Facebook and Twitter showed up? If you don't tow the dangerhair woke thing on twitter you get shouted down. Now this obvious attempt to re-write history to make this guy somehow worse? FFS WHY? I don't advocate random violence, But them spinning it is kinda like saying "oh, and Hitler kicked puppies" after the fact.
I tried to share the vid with a friend on Gdrive- and that didn't work so I just delivered it to him the next day. You fucks in NZ have forgotten the world before the internet when we, ya know, left home and delivered our free copies of shit.

Null I am proud of you. You and all the farmers may indeed be one of the last fucking bastions of free speech online. The twitter twats are so far up their asses they are giving their rights away. You, sir, well hell I appreciate you verbally fist fucking them and taking full on responsibility. That's Murkan.


----------



## Barrister (Mar 18, 2019)

The biggest iron said:


> Do these warnings ever hold up in court? You can't prevent someone from sharing an email they recieved without prior comunication, right?



They can, since some emails contain privileged information. The main issue here is New Zealand has fuckall jurisdiction over Josh meaning their courts would be entirely unable to enforce it.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 18, 2019)

TheBigOne said:


> Considering they got in trouble for hosting child porn and other egregious content in the past, there is a logic to them complying with BS like this.


Are you talking about gamergate? Because the CP thing during gamergate was:

Not actually CP
Posted by a journalist doing a hit piece on 8chan having CP
The journalist got in legal trouble for possession of said CP, only to get out of trouble when it was discovered it wasn't even CP in the first place (Thank goodness for that)



Barrister said:


> They can, since some emails contain privileged information. The main issue here is New Zealand has fuckall jurisdiction over Josh meaning their courts would be entirely unable to enforce it.


I'm pretty sure throwing a bunch of semi-legalese at the end of an e-mail does not constitute a contract, at least not in places with sane laws. Otherwise I could say by reading to this point you agree to send me 1 million spacebux and failure to comply means you surrender all wordly possessions to me.


----------



## Marshal Zhukov (Mar 18, 2019)

Longtime lurker (mainly for resetera faggotry), finally signed up. I am from Russia so my government isn't much much better in regards of censorship, but they only censor either stuff that discredit their authority or degenerate in nature (i.e. drug related or "gay propaganda" content). Even worst offenders get 1 year of probation/suspended sentence, most get a fine or slap on the wrist.

I would expect much more freedom of speech from a first world western country.


----------



## Freedom_or_Death (Mar 18, 2019)

Well done, I commend your response!


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

Consider this, if you will.

First, that video went viral within about a minute of being posted.  Right now this video is on sites, clouds, individual computers, and removable drives all over the world.

Understand why the NZ police made their inquiry.  But once they learned that KiwiFarms is not from New  Zealand and not run by anyone from that country, and confirmed it, they didn't need to get all butthurt about it.  Just making themselves look like even bigger fools now.  

Chances are anyone in NZ who really wants to keep that video has it on a removable drive.  Fits on a 64GB drive.   Can see the NZ police going door-to-door demanding to inspect all computers, tablets, and smartphones.  Remember, New Zealanders have no Fourth Amendment, just like they have no First and Second Amendments.  They have only the rights the authorities allow them to have.   And as you can see, those rights can disappear overnight.

NZ just needs to let this go.  They cannot win.    The more butthurt they act, the more they are shown to be fools.


----------



## Mammal (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes indeed Dickens, we must protect this website at all costs. It is one of the very few websites, that I can see, which has maintained freedom of information. If the bureaucrats and their elite buddies take that away they will certainly have full control over the populace, and we won't be having any fun whatsoever if that happens.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

Mammal said:


> Yes indeed Dickens, we must protect this website at all costs. It is one of the very few websites, that I can see, which has maintained freedom of information. If the bureaucrats and their elite buddies take that away they will certainly have full control over the populace, and we won't be having any fun whatsoever if that happens.



However, for every measure there's a countermeasure.  Doesn't mean we don't need to stand up for our rights, though.


----------



## Doctor Jizzmopper (Mar 18, 2019)

NZ police on duty.


----------



## Marshal Zhukov (Mar 18, 2019)

Mammal said:


> What is up y'all, I just came from a certain German imageboard and they mentioned this website because of the Christchurch attack so I decided to join on a whim.



Which board do people from Germany use after Krautchan died? I spent some time on /int/ way back in the day.


----------



## Barrister (Mar 18, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> I'm pretty sure throwing a bunch of semi-legalese at the end of an e-mail does not constitute a contract, at least not in places with sane laws. Otherwise I could say by reading to this point you agree to send me 1 million spacebux and failure to comply means you surrender all wordly possessions to me.



Oh sure, but if- for example- you're a lawyer working on a dispute and receive an email containing privileged information from opposing counsel (who sent it to you on accident), you have to let them know and then delete it immediately. If you fail to do so you face suspension from the bar (or, in some cases, complete disbarment). 

That's why I said "can." In the majority of cases, like the one in this thread, the warning is a bluff aimed at intimidating the other party.


----------



## Mammal (Mar 18, 2019)

Marshal Zhukov said:


> Which board do people from Germany use after Krautchan died? I spent some time on /int/ way back in the day.



I'm actually not from Germany but I also spent time on their /int/ board as well before it closed down. The survivors are now on a successor board called Kohlchan.


----------



## TaterBot (Mar 18, 2019)

We're not even remotely related to anything or anybody connected in any way to the whole shooting.   Yet they resort to asinine spoutings like, "Moon is the operator of kf and he long ago used to be an admin at 8chan where the shooter recently said stuff.  Moon posted the video to kf.  Therefore, Moon must be culpable too."  

Do the NZ police or press know there are Muslims on this site, too?  Here there is universal condemnation of any attack on unarmed people and children, whether by gun, bomb, tank, truck, or plane.

 Seems like deception  and spin are tools of the modern press/media/politician,  and  they all try to outdo each other in it.

Wonder if they'll go after pewdiepie as well... oh 



Spoiler



Others argued that there was an inherent implication in the Pewdiepie shoutout. Activist Nathan Bernard tweeted, “The Christchurch mosque shooter live-streamed himself shouting, “subscribe to PewDiePie” before opening fire. PewDiePie is the world’s largest Youtber who has platformed Islamophobic pundits like Ben Shapiro. This is how radicalization happens on the internet.”


----------



## hanfbaron (Mar 18, 2019)

I just came to this site through the shooting, because I want to get my own picture of what happened. I'm not listening to mainstream media at all. So thanks a lot! Please tell us if you need any help fighting this!


----------



## Fatrick Hamlinson (Mar 18, 2019)

hanfbaron said:


> I just came to this site through the shooting, because I want to get my own picture of what happened. I'm not listening to mainstream media at all. So thanks a lot! Please tell us if you need any help fighting this!


Yes, we do need help fighting this.  We need journalists to create new profiles in the wake of Dear Leader telling an entire nation to fuck off, and we need them to befriend us and make a Freudian slip by using the word, "us," when they're supposed to be posing as one person rather than as a corporation or news team.


----------



## JuliusCaesar (Mar 18, 2019)

I don't understand why everyone's so keen on pinning the blame for every major shooting on everything but the perps. Yeah, this random aussie bastard didn't shoot up mosques by himself, he totally did it because of Null and Pewdiepie and meme culture.

Most of it is trying to use a tragedy to prove This Thing We Don't Like Is Bad, Actually. But, it always makes me wonder if people are legit incapable of comprehending that sometimes people are just awful for no real reason. I guess if you aren't the kind of person who would go on a mindless rampage then it's hard to imagine that someone could do that without being told to or coerced somehow into doing it?

Anyway. The guy's manifesto literally has the Navy Seal copypasta in it so I don't know why anyone's treating it that seriously. If he wanted to stir chaos and division, the media and NZ gov't is really giving him what he wants.


----------



## hanfbaron (Mar 18, 2019)

Journalists always need to be polite. I hate being that, so I rather stay as an individual and shoot out my freedom of speech, without putting a hand in front of my mouth.


----------



## Mammal (Mar 18, 2019)

hanfbaron said:


> Journalists always need to be polite. I hate being that, so I rather stay as an individual and shoot out my freedom of speech, without putting a hand in front of my mouth.



Well, I'm often polite because I don't want to deal with people for that long in real life. I'll just be nice to them so they fuck off easily.

P.S.- Although admittedly that doesn't work at times so I will turn physical or up the ante with the words.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 18, 2019)

Troon squad ain't impressed by @Null.  Surely this is the end of the farms.


----------



## ConstructionForeman (Mar 18, 2019)

Jesus christ what a bunch of sensitive island cucks.Hey remember when "big people" tried to shut down sites and blogs who posted "fappening photos" because that turned out well.I wonder how much government spending is NZ willing to dish out for people telling out the truth of who that "white supremacist shooter" was.
The kiwi vs new zealand war has begun. lol


----------



## Freedom_or_Death (Mar 18, 2019)

Fuck Tha Police


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

A Name But Backwards said:


> Troon squad ain't impressed by @Null.  Surely this is the end of the farms.
> View attachment 699037
> View attachment 699038



Apparently only troons are allowed to be "fuck the police".


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Mar 18, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I think that's why New Zealand, despite not having a whole lot that can kill you on land, has less than 3/5 for traveling to, and that's before the current events. The country has nothing and people are starting to know what to expect with the people and crime there. Like before the only thing I wanted to go there for was for some of the special currency they make and take some 4k videos/ pictures for some work I'm doing. Now? I'll just go to a proper Western country for a holiday or Japan. I'd have more freedom in China on a visit than I would there too anyways.


Not me.  I would gladly go there.  It's the only natural habitat on the planet to fuck free-range Hobbits.


----------



## Freedom_or_Death (Mar 18, 2019)

Haha, my way of saying I am my own man with my own ideas and opinions and don't have a shred of respect for police. They made me this way!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 18, 2019)

Freedom_or_Death said:


> Fuck Tha Police



Coming straight from the upside down
Young Kiwi got it bad cause I clown
And not nice posts so the police think
They have the authority to attack the minority

Fuck that shit, cause we ain't the one
For a punk motherfucker with badge and a gun
To be stressing on, with fake news speaking of jail
We can go together toe to toe, you can call me on my cell


----------



## Cataloons (Mar 18, 2019)

Null said:


> At around the time of the shooting there were a number of posts and links posted on kiwifarms.net <http://kiwifarms.net> relating to the shooting and TARRANT
> 
> We would like to preserve any posts and technical data including IP addresses, email addresses etc linked to these posts pending a formal legal request .
> 
> Could you please advise what legal process you require for this request and also confirm preservation of the data requested pending legal process.



Dude, they're _asking _for help.  They're not threatening or demanding anything.  KF has helped gather evidence against shits before that have lead to charges being laid, so why is this any different?  The fact that they asked, rather than KF doing it on their own volition?

And yes, I know I'm being a precious snowflake about this, but _fifty one_ people are dead.  I don't see how allowing the police to see for themselves that this asshole had no connection to KF is in any way harmful.  It's not about censorship, it's not about entrapment, they just want this guy to go down hard.

EDIT:  _Herp derp, I don't know the US jutice system works. _


----------



## usernames can change now! (Mar 18, 2019)

hanfbaron said:


> I just came to this site through the shooting, because I want to get my own picture of what happened. I'm not listening to mainstream media at all. So thanks a lot! Please tell us if you need any help fighting this!


Donate buttcoins to null for hosting and then subscribe to pewdiepie


----------



## Freedom_or_Death (Mar 18, 2019)

So


The 8 of Spades said:


> Coming straight from the upside down
> Young Kiwi got it bad cause I clown
> And not nice posts so the police think
> They have the authority to attack the minority
> ...



Sorry dude I read it more than once and still have close to no idea what you're saying

Edit : Spelling....


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Dude, they're _asking _for help.



You've got a strange definition of help. Some fucking cop with no jurisdiction over the USA thinking that he has some right to the user information of people _who had nothing to do with the attack _beyond discussing it isn't "help," it's a massive overreach that needs to be put in it's place.

Null did exactly what he should have done, and if he'd done anything different it would've gone against everything he's said he stands for. If you cuck your beliefs because something uncomfortable happened, you didn't believe that shit in the first place.

E: a word


----------



## Janki's Mom (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Dude, they're _asking _for help.  They're not threatening or demanding anything.  KF has helped gather evidence against shits before that have lead to charges being laid, so why is this any different?  The fact that they asked, rather than KF doing it on their own volition?
> 
> And yes, I know I'm being a precious snowflake about this, but _fifty one_ people are dead.  I don't see how allowing the police to see for themselves that this asshole had no connection to KF is in any way harmful.  It's not about censorship, it's not about entrapment, they just want this guy to go down hard.


They have a goddamned video of the guy doing it and a fucking manifesto.  Why the fuck would they need anything else to get a slam dunk conviction?  GD dumb sheep fuckers.  Null did the right thing in telling them to piss off.  They can go to hell, and do their own fucking homework.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Mar 18, 2019)

Freedom_or_Death said:


> So
> 
> 
> Sorry dude I read it more than once and still have close to no idea what you're saying
> ...


You might want to look up the lyrics to NWAs _Fuck tha police,_ lol.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> It's not about censorship, it's not about entrapment, they just want this guy to go down hard.


They also want to charge anyone they have jurisdiction over with distributing the video if they can, and you can bet your ass they would try to charge any NZ users with that if they've even talked about the video. It's absolutely in Null's best interest to not sell out his users. Sure, they could probably get a list of NZ users on their own if they went through the ISPs, but there's nothing Null can do about that.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 18, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> I want to see just how many people actually surrender their semi-automatic weapons.





Mammal said:


> They'll probably do the same thing as the Aussies did when some other guy went on a shooting spree.



This is an open question. The Aussies got fucked because their shitty state governments all had individual gun registrations. Fortunately these were abolished decades ago in Kiwiland, and even in Canada (for normal long guns).

*BURGERS BEWARE*.

If they register your guns individually, you can no longer lose them in a lake/under the insulation in your attic/cosmolined in a sealed plumbing pipe filled with dessicant buried in the woods beyond your house. Individual gun registration is *NEVER OK*!

That said a lot of NZ gun owners are FUDD faggots and will comply, especially if they get compensation or if the theft of rights is mitigated in some way (i.e. conversion to fixed magazines rather than full semiauto ban).



Marshal Zhukov said:


> Longtime lurker (mainly for resetera faggotry), finally signed up. I am from Russia so my government isn't much much better in regards of censorship, but they only censor either stuff that discredit their authority or degenerate in nature (i.e. drug related or "gay propaganda" content). Even worst offenders get 1 year of probation/suspended sentence, most get a fine or slap on the wrist.
> 
> I would expect much more freedom of speech from a first world western country.



The reality is that anyone who is aware of how things work in countries like Russia or China, and how things work in the 'Free' West, knows the former are much freer for anyone who doesn't want to rape kids/be a furry/whatever. China bans advocacy for overthrowing the local government. So does the US, UK, EU, AU, NZ.

China also bans degenerate rap music and homosexuality and supports family formation.

UK, US, AU, EU, NZ encourage degenerate rap music and homosexuality and opposes family formation.

China is a freer country for anyone who isn't a pervert. Russia is even better (you get all the perversion you want on VK but Mindgeek isn't getting ad dollars from it).


----------



## Freedom_or_Death (Mar 18, 2019)

The 8 of Spades said:


> You might want to look up the lyrics to NWAs _Fuck tha police,_ lol.



Ahhh nice 

Thought I may have upset someone, seem to have an exceptional ability to offend...


----------



## Cataloons (Mar 18, 2019)

Some cop from overseas didn't demand anything.  He asked for help.  The police are trying to gather as much information as they can.  That's how criminal investigations work.  If the asshole had nothing to do with KF then it should be about a five minute conversation and this shit would be over.

Edit:  People have been doxed on KF for less than mass murder.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Some cop from overseas didn't demand anything.  He asked for help.  The police are trying to gather as much information as they can.  That's how criminal investigations work.  If the asshole had nothing to do with KF then it should be about a five minute conversation and this shit would be over.


This is the first step before a demand.  Then they can see who talked about the video and/shared it (a video they already have, but don't want others to).  You realise a guy in NZ is already charged with a crime for sharing the video and is facing 14 years in prison?

If the implications don't worry you then you are an idiot.  Never talk to the cops.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Some cop from overseas didn't demand anything.  He asked for help.  The police are trying to gather as much information as they can.  That's how criminal investigations work.  If the asshole had nothing to do with KF then it should be about a five minute conversation and this shit would be over.
> 
> Edit:  People have been doxed on KF for less than mass murder.  Just sayin'.



The advice of every american lawyer who has ever cared about their clients has always been resoundingly to 'never talk to the police'. That is one of the most important things any individual (in the US) can do to protect themselves from our imperfect/fucked up criminal justice system. No matter how much you respect the police or support the hard work they do, _you do not talk to the police_.


----------



## Cataloons (Mar 18, 2019)

Jesus, what a fucked up legal system you guys have over there.  I'm looking at it from an Australian/New Zealand justice system point of view.  For us, "assisting with enquiries" is the standard response because *not* talking to the police makes you seem guilty as fuck.  

Sorry for international sperging.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 18, 2019)

plenty of our users are incels.

when we raided the loveshy/incel communities, several of their users came here and were aggressive at first, but then became acclimated with the community. 

Its incels like Tarrant that give incels like us a bad name


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Jesus, what a fucked up legal system you guys have over there


I'm not American.  I think you might just be naive.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 18, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> This is an open question. The Aussies got fucked because their shitty state governments all had individual gun registrations. Fortunately these were abolished decades ago in Kiwiland, and even in Canada (for normal long guns).
> 
> *BURGERS BEWARE*.
> 
> ...



Can you please explain what you're trying to say in simple English so my ESL brain can wrap itself around the meaning of your words?


----------



## Cataloons (Mar 18, 2019)

A Name But Backwards said:


> I'm not American.  I think you might just be naive.



Naive or not, I was still being a dumb ass.


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Jesus, what a fucked up legal system you guys have over there.  I'm looking at it from an Australian/New Zealand justice system point of view.  For us, "assisting with enquiries" is the standard response because *not* talking to the police makes you seem guilty as fuck.
> 
> Sorry for international sperging.



Also an Aussie.  Despite the impression given by the media reports and even Null's response itself, he _has_ complied with part of their request.  The posts have been preserved.  His issue is with such a broad request for user data. 

They're not asking for info about specific users who they have reason to believe might be connected to Tarrant and/or connected to terrorism in general.  They want the user data of everyone who posted in threads related to the shooting.

I really do understand what you're saying about co-operating with them in general circumstances, but under general circumstances that co-operation doesn't have the potential to fuck with hundreds of people's lives.


----------



## Janki's Mom (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Jesus, what a fucked up legal system you guys have over there.  I'm looking at it from an Australian/New Zealand justice system point of view.  For us, "assisting with enquiries" is the standard response because *not* talking to the police makes you seem guilty as fuck.
> 
> Sorry for international sperging.


Our "fucked up system" is steadfast in the belief that you are innocent until PROVEN guilty, and you have an absolute RIGHT not to have to say SHIT to the police, ever.  And our "fucked up system" has MILLIONS, if not BILLIONS of people who want to live here.  Fuck Australia and fuck New Zealand.


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Mar 18, 2019)

A Name But Backwards said:


> Troon squad ain't impressed by @Null.  Surely this is the end of the farms.
> View attachment 699037
> View attachment 699038


I've seen troons pull a bunch of intellectually dishonest tricks over the years, but this has to be high in the top ten.


----------



## Lysenko (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> Also an Aussie.  Despite the impression given by the media reports and even Null's response itself, he _has_ complied with part of their request.  The posts have been preserved.  His issue is with such a broad request for user data.
> 
> They're not asking for info about specific users who they have reason to believe might be connected to Tarrant and/or connected to terrorism in general.  They want the user data of everyone who posted in threads related to the shooting.
> 
> I really do understand what you're saying about co-operating with them in general circumstances, but under general circumstances that co-operation doesn't have the potential to fuck with hundreds of people's lives.


And why would they want indiscriminately the user data of everyone who posted about the shooting, without jurisdiction or a warrant?


----------



## arorti (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> Also an Aussie.  Despite the impression given by the media reports and even Null's response itself, he _has_ complied with part of their request.  The posts have been preserved.  His issue is with such a broad request for user data.



Was he planning on deleting them? If not, it's just coincidental that they wanted the same thing he was planning on doing anyway rather than an act of compliance.


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Mar 18, 2019)

Screaming Bird said:


> It's chilling as fuck to see outright factual lies like that from a supposedly reputable newspaper. That's not a biased slant or selective wording, they're straight-up saying things that are objectively false, and easy to see are false if you take so much as a thirty second gander around the farms or do the most basic research into what actually happened. And that's not some trashy supermarket tabloid, that's a real fucking newspaper with supposedly factual reporting as far as a google search or two tells me.
> 
> I think this is the first time I've seen media lie about something I actually have firsthand knowledge of and it's Orwellian as fuck.


I was on the front page of several papers once involved with a major event (before they did a media blackout).  It was pre-Internet, and it was fucking chilling as shit.  Completely divorced from the actual facts.  Everything was nonsense.  I can't imagine how much worse it would be nowadays.


Cataloons said:


> Some cop from overseas didn't demand anything.  He asked for help.  The police are trying to gather as much information as they can.  That's how criminal investigations work.  If the asshole had nothing to do with KF then it should be about a five minute conversation and this shit would be over.
> 
> Edit:  People have been doxed on KF for less than mass murder.  Just sayin'.


If they were seriously concerned about relevant evidence in a criminal investigation, they would have worked with US justice to effect that evidence gathering, and seen what that would bring up.  If emailing some rando forum host with a "pretty pleeeeease" is their investigative approach, I am not surprised at their 36 minute response time.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 18, 2019)

JuliusCaesar said:


> I don't understand why everyone's so keen on pinning the blame for every major shooting on everything but the perps.



Because SJWs are filthy ghouls who never see a tragedy of any kind without rubbing their hands together in glee and immediately figuring out how they can blame their already existing enemies for it.


----------



## Cataloons (Mar 18, 2019)

Harpie Susan said:


> Our "fucked up system" is steadfast in the belief that you are innocent until PROVEN guilty, and you have an absolute RIGHT not to have to say SHIT to the police, ever.  And our "fucked up system" has MILLIONS, if not BILLIONS of people who want to live here.  Fuck Australia and fuck New Zealand.



Oh I agree about innocent until proven guilty - that's why they are trying to gather as much information as possible.  Which is why they contacted Null in the first place.  And yes, you do have the absolute right to not say anything to the police if you so choose.  

Just so I can understand you correctly, are you angry with Australia and New Zealand because they are following due process according to their legal system?  And not conforming to the US legal system?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Jesus, what a fucked up legal system you guys have over there.  I'm looking at it from an Australian/New Zealand justice system point of view.  For us, "assisting with enquiries" is the standard response because *not* talking to the police makes you seem guilty as fuck.
> 
> Sorry for international sperging.



Fuck your shithole country and its faggot laws.


----------



## das saerds (Mar 18, 2019)

@Null 
Just registered . Am in CHCH. Can i copy paste /share that fa__ots query and response.


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

arorti said:


> Was he planning on deleting them? If not, it's just coincidental that they wanted the same thing he was planning on doing anyway rather than an act of compliance.



My point is that if his response was solely about saying fuck you to the police he could have deleted (really deleted)  the threads as an act of defiance.  He didn't.

fwiw, I'm not sure it won't be over-reach if Australian ISPs are directed to start blocking sites for dodgy reasons not really covered by the existing legislation.  It would probably end up in the High Court if any of them chose to fight it.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 18, 2019)

das saerds said:


> @Null
> Can i copy paste /share that fa__ots query and response.


Don't write like a faggot and we're deal.


----------



## 3XaRcH (Mar 18, 2019)

Just registered, epic email response sir! That detective got burnt


----------



## Zilortha (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Dude, they're _asking _for help.  They're not threatening or demanding anything.  KF has helped gather evidence against shits before that have lead to charges being laid, so why is this any different?  The fact that they asked, rather than KF doing it on their own volition?
> 
> And yes, I know I'm being a precious snowflake about this, but _fifty one_ people are dead.  I don't see how allowing the police to see for themselves that this asshole had no connection to KF is in any way harmful.  It's not about censorship, it's not about entrapment, they just want this guy to go down hard.
> 
> EDIT:  _Herp derp, I don't know the US jutice system works. _


I think you're confused. They don't need help with Tarrant. The motherfucker livestreamed himself doing it lol. You don't think that's enough proof to "go down hard"? Really?
They're asking for help to put away people who so much as _viewed_ the video or manifesto.  If this isn't "about censorship" I'd fucking hate to see what you consider censorship.


----------



## JULAY (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Oh I agree about innocent until proven guilty - that's why they are trying to gather as much information as possible.  Which is why they contacted Null in the first place.  And yes, you do have the absolute right to not say anything to the police if you so choose.
> 
> Just so I can understand you correctly, are you angry with Australia and New Zealand because they are following due process according to their legal system?  And not conforming to the US legal system?


You seem to have some sort of intellectual disability, so I'll explain this to you in small words that you can understand. The NZ cop who emailed Null was not looking for evidence of the shooter's activities or whereabouts, he was trying to get information to prosecute people for possession and/or sharing the video of the shootings. We Americans are pretty big on freedom of speech and the free flow of information, and many of us believe that criminalizing either of those activities is morally wrong regardless of the local laws in a given country.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Oh I agree about innocent until proven guilty - that's why they are trying to gather as much information as possible.  Which is why they contacted Null in the first place.  And yes, you do have the absolute right to not say anything to the police if you so choose.
> 
> Just so I can understand you correctly, are you angry with Australia and New Zealand because they are following due process according to their legal system?  And not conforming to the US legal system?


Stop being a fag enabler. Fuck the pigs, fuck the pig system.


----------



## Cataloons (Mar 18, 2019)

Yeah, I'm a huge tard.  I think that we can all agree on that.

So I'll ask again; you're angry because they approached this from an New Zealand justice system point of view, rather than an American justice point of view?  Using small workds like "yes" or "no" would help my massively damaged brain absorb your answer.


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

While Telstra has said that they're domain blocking because they think they should, Voda is trying to pretend differently because they're too fucking gutless to admit that they're doing it by choice.














						Nick Monroe on Twitter: "🚨Australian DOMAIN BLOCKING censorship of 4…
					

archived 18 Mar 2019 18:43:02 UTC




					archive.fo
				
















						Davey G on Twitter: "Getting the exact same page when I try to visit …
					

archived 18 Mar 2019 18:43:46 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Yeah, I'm a huge tard.  I think that we can all agree on that.
> 
> So I'll ask again; you're angry because they approached this from an New Zealand justice system point of view, rather than an American justice point of view?  Using small workds like "yes" or "no" would help my massively damaged brain absorb your answer.


Holy shit, you really are disabled aren't you?  The cop wasn't investigating the shooting,they want to investigate *you* and/or anyone who talked about the shooting or viewed the video.  They were trying to be able to identify those guilty of essentially thought crime straight out of "1984"


----------



## Star Stuff (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Yeah, I'm a huge tard.  I think that we can all agree on that.
> 
> So I'll ask again; you're angry because they approached this from an New Zealand justice system point of view, rather than an American justice point of view?  Using small workds like "yes" or "no" would help my massively damaged brain absorb your answer.


Self-flagellation won't make us stop thinking you're an idiot.

The police officer wants to prosecute NZ citizens that visit the farms. That is a freedom of speech violation and an offense to both our culture and moral foundation. We can't stop you from making this Orwellian mistake, but we have no desire to help you.


----------



## Freedom_or_Death (Mar 18, 2019)

Anyone seen this? There's a video to go with it floating around.









						Hunter says he warned police about Dunedin gun club, Christchurch shooter
					

Pete Bridahl raised concerns over the Bruce Rifle Club a few years ago.




					www.tvnz.co.nz


----------



## Mammal (Mar 18, 2019)

Lysenko said:


> And why would they want indiscriminately the user data of everyone who posted about the shooting, without jurisdiction or a warrant?



I wouldn’t give my information out to Five Eyes either, which is essentially what you’re doing when you do this.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Mar 18, 2019)

Freedom_or_Death said:


> Anyone seen this? There's a video to go with it floating around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a joke.  You hear Bullshit like that at most gun clubs, shops, or firearm forums.


----------



## LU 010 (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Yeah, I'm a huge tard.  I think that we can all agree on that.
> 
> So I'll ask again; you're angry because they approached this from an New Zealand justice system point of view, rather than an American justice point of view?  Using small workds like "yes" or "no" would help my massively damaged brain absorb your answer.


The "New Zealand Justice point of view" is violating major civil liberties when they're going after everyone discussing the shooting or the video. So yes. Being angry when civil rights are violated is the appropriate response.


----------



## N836BA (Mar 18, 2019)

More interesting news on the censorship. Those of you who have been following this closely will recall that Sky TV (a satellite TV provider) removed Sky News Australia from their broadcasting. They have now refused to say if the NZ Police told them to remove the channel. So that means that yes, the police did ask them to remove it. That's a big difference from the story they have been spinning that the ISP's and TV news have been doing this out of the goodness of their hearts. 









						Removing Sky News was our decision, says Sky TV
					

Broadcaster says police not involved in decision to drop Sky News Australia.




					www.stuff.co.nz


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> While Telstra has said that they're domain blocking because they think they should, Voda is trying to pretend differently because they're too fucking gutless to admit that they're doing it by choice.
> 
> View attachment 699135
> 
> ...


>A domain that is distributing child sexual abuse material
How long until we're declared pedos too?


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

N836BA said:


> More interesting news on the censorship. Those of you who have been following this closely will recall that Sky TV (a satellite TV provider) removed Sky News Australia from their broadcasting. They have now refused to say if the NZ Police told them to remove the channel. So that means that yes, the police did ask them to remove it. That's a big difference from the story they have been spinning that the ISP's and TV news have been doing this out of the goodness of their hearts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With regard to Aussie ISPs, at least, they are definitely doing it voluntarily.  If they weren't, all of them would have done it by now.

I'd really like to know the exact time the video was classified as "objectionable" by the NZ censor, because it shouldn't be possible for it to be made illegal retroactively and for people who shared it prior to that time to be charged.

I'm not actually opposed to short term censorship.  There were times during the Lindt Cafe siege when the media (it happened opposite a TV station) was asked to not broadcast stuff in real time and the public was asked not to share real time footage because they didn't want the gunman to know what the police were doing outside his line of site.  I'm OK with that as long as it lasts only as long as necessary.


----------



## Mikoyan (Mar 18, 2019)

Mammal said:


> I just love how Western countries are turning into the very things that British authors Huxley and Orwell warned against. I also find it highly ironic that, in particular, it so happens that the Commonwealth countries fit their fictional descriptions the most.. And yet Commonwealth citizens don't do anything about it. Simply amazing.



I'm not a constitutional scholar, per se, but I think this shows off the brilliance of the US Constitution, and the addition of the Bill of Rights. If you don't have hard and fast rules to protect certain basic rights from interference, barring extraordinary legislative effort, then those rights will inevitably be eroded. Most of the Commonwealth nations have, again IMO, had that happen.

The cry of "Do something, *anything, right now*" needs a voice of wisdom to temper it.



JosephStalin said:


> Yeah, they're really upset about it.  Running a red banner at top of the page.
> 
> I want to see just how many people actually surrender their semi-automatic weapons.
> 
> ...



The few data points I have are split between being in (IMO) denial that they're going to do it, and 'welp sucks I have to give them up'.


----------



## von Hapasbourg (Mar 18, 2019)

maybe its time to make a subforum dedicated for law enforcement cows ?


----------



## Poxy Fuckwit (Mar 18, 2019)

_>Already downloaded the video, like this many times_




In all seriousness, I don't know why people would want the footage removed from existence. It's only going to make mentally ill people commit more crimes in the future due to the existence of the video being completely deleted. They should've just not released the shooter's name instead.


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 18, 2019)

finally I'm an incel officially, in the land of sheep and hakas

edit wait, now I'm a stalker. for a commie pinko like me this is like getting medals I don't even deserve.I really love the way this site is always the exact opposite of whatever a cow believes in. to right wing dicks, we're sjw freaks. to lefties, we're altright incels. the whole goddamn kiwi is a chameleon


----------



## das saerds (Mar 18, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> Don't write like a faggot and we're deal.


Its for the n z security service, am here in ch-ch , can not be assed having to explain calling the f***er "a bunch of sticks ??"


----------



## Big Question (Mar 18, 2019)

Lost_Kiwi said:


> Some real bleeding heart faggots on my facebook feed. If they took a second to read a bit of the Koran they'd know its a brutal warrior religion and nothing like christianity. Inb4 old testament, no one fucking stones adultering women anywhere, not even in fundamentalist christian cult communes.
> 
> These fags will be bleeding heart all the way to the rope - just like they're about to be in the UK and europe when the moslems outnumber the infidels.
> View attachment 698551



Don't see anything he said that was wrong.....


----------



## das saerds (Mar 18, 2019)

Kafferlord said:


> _>Already downloaded the video, like this many times_
> View attachment 699181
> In all seriousness, I don't know why people would want the footage removed from existence. It's only going to make mentally ill people commit more crimes in the future due to the existence of the video being completely deleted. They should've just not released the shooter's name instead.



Now every imbecilic shall live-stream, secure in the knowledge when the STATE proclaims "VERBOTEN". Every spez and his waifu will - _Download Complete - _


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 18, 2019)

Screaming Bird said:


> The "New Zealand Justice point of view" is violating major civil liberties when they're going after everyone discussing the shooting or the video. So yes. Being angry when civil rights are violated is the appropriate response.



I'm angry because when child porn on the Internet laws were being made in the 1990s, people said they'd be used to shut down legal speech.
I'm angry because when the Patriot Act got passed in the 2000s, people said countries would use this to network and surveil unpopular speech.
I'm angry because at the eve of the 2010s, this is all coming to pass.

I'm also angry because how KF is being portrayed has nothing to do with why most farmers are here. The Schofeld thread, the Hooligan thread, the Jazz Jennings thread, the Jonathan Yaniv thread rage fury here because people here don't like grownups exploiting children. And in these Christchurch-related threads, the only ones sperging for a race war have had their account for two hours, and unlike the mainstream, @Null has decided to let people make fun of them and let that be the verdict, here.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Jesus, what a fucked up legal system you guys have over there. I'm looking at it from an Australian/New Zealand justice system point of view. For us, "assisting with enquiries" is the standard response because *not* talking to the police makes you seem guilty as fuck.


Makes him "seem" guilty? He _literally admitted to_ the crime they're _really_ concerned about: Sharing the video.


Null said:


> The person responsible for posting the video and manifesto PDF is myself.


That gets him up to 14 years in prison if he's under _your_ fucked up legal system - luckily, he's not.


----------



## mooncloset (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> With regard to Aussie ISPs, at least, they are definitely doing it voluntarily.  If they weren't, all of them would have done it by now.
> 
> I'd really like to know the exact time the video was classified as "objectionable" by the NZ censor, because it shouldn't be possible for it to be made illegal retroactively and for people who shared it prior to that time to be charged.
> 
> I'm not actually opposed to short term censorship.  There were times during the Lindt Cafe siege when the media (it happened opposite a TV station) was asked to not broadcast stuff in real time and the public was asked not to share real time footage because they didn't want the gunman to know what the police were doing outside his line of site.  I'm OK with that as long as it lasts only as *long as necessary*.


Necessary can be quite a long time depending on the government 
But yes, in that situation it seems like people doing it out of the goodness of their heart is a good idea.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm almost 100% positive 4chan and 8chan just got blocked for me. ISP is Optus here in Australia.
Well, shit.
EDIT: Verified. Ran Windscribe and the site loaded instantaneously. This is fucked.


----------



## Good (Mar 18, 2019)

Good job Null
I've decided to give this community a try, only because of the opposition you have given.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 18, 2019)

Cataloons said:


> Yeah, I'm a huge tard.  I think that we can all agree on that.
> 
> So I'll ask again; you're angry because they approached this from an New Zealand justice system point of view, rather than an American justice point of view?  Using small workds like "yes" or "no" would help my massively damaged brain absorb your answer.


When dealing with a foreign country you go through the right channels. America does that when they have to deal with Canada and other countries. Your little shit hole just thought they could boss a forum around because they though Police = Intimidation. Your police are too stupid to understand that. Hell, if he really wanted the information, he would have contacted the FBI, however he and the FBI aren't on the greatest of terms since he never followed up on their information years ago.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 18, 2019)

Good work Null. Freedom is so important!


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> I'm almost 100% positive 4chan and 8chan just got blocked for me. ISP is Optus here in Australia.
> Well, shit.



KF has been a bit flakey for me this morning with Optus but it's been intermittent and it often happens when we're being DDoSed or otherwise getting a lot of traffic.

Connection is timing out for me on both 8ch and 4chan.  I do not use the Optus DNS servers.  Both are fine now that I'm posting from Japan.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> KF has been a bit flakey for me this morning with Optus but it's been intermittent and it often happens when we're being DDoSed or otherwise getting a lot of traffic.
> 
> Connection is timing out for me on both 8ch and 4chan.  I do not use the Optus DNS servers.  Both are fine now that I'm posting from Japan.


Get a VPN. I don't use 8ch but 4chan is working fine.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 18, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> I'm almost 100% positive 4chan and 8chan just got blocked for me. ISP is Optus here in Australia.
> Well, shit.
> EDIT: Verified. Ran Windscribe and the site loaded instantaneously. This is fucked.



Yeah it's def down for Optus and any Optus forks too. As soon as I loaded up ProtonVPN, everything ran as normal.
Scott Morrison has been calling for "censorship" of the internet too. Shorten also saying the same thing.
Fuck them both, tbh.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm glad I live in a country where they don't block shit from what I've seen. I'd suck not being able to go on to my usual /tg/ pages


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 18, 2019)

The worst part about this is that these blocks will apparently be indefinite, if the NZ government/police's comments are anything to go by.
Don't expect to see too many more NZ or Aussie flags on these sites anymore, lads.


----------



## Good (Mar 18, 2019)

They are only playing in Brenton Tarrant's hands with these censorships.


----------



## Mammal (Mar 18, 2019)

Good said:


> They are only playing in Brenton Tarrant's hands with these censorships.


It is what he said in the Manifesto.


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

Ariel said:


> Get a VPN. I don't use 8ch but 4chan is working fine.



I have one. I just didn't have it enabled. I don't really use the chans so I wouldn't have checked if someone else hadn't mentioned it.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Mar 18, 2019)

As far as the troons are concerned I am sure this all traces back to Gamergate, somehow. 
Yea Null Incelled all over your PMs face ya NZ fucks. 
Just because I tell you nicely I am taking your shit doesn't make it less illegal, Immoral, or Wrong. Just because the cop was asking nicely to pretty please see our info, its still fucking wrong. Those defending it saying "oh he was only asking for help" If he cannot slam fucking dunk this case without anything more than what hes helping censor, than hes an idiot of the highest caliber.


----------



## shoashuffle (Mar 18, 2019)

If you're an auscunt you don't even need a vpn, it's literally just a DNS block.


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

Dickens Cider said:


> As far as the troons are concerned I am sure this all traces back to Gamergate, somehow.



Troons are spinning that narrative in the hope of making themselves relevant again.  Just like Milo and Zoe Quinn will be thrilled at the attention it's bringing them at a time when they were yesterday's news, troons will use it as an excuse to get their names in MSM (the same mainstream media they would savage for being "alt-right" under any other circumstances).



shoashuffle said:


> If you're an auscunt you don't even need a vpn, it's literally just a DNS block.



Not for me on Optus.  I don't use Optus DNS settings and I was still blocked.


----------



## MW 590 (Mar 18, 2019)

@Null is a heretic. Trump supporters are supposed to respect the law, and he is now encouraging New Zealanders to break New Zealand’s laws. If we don’t respect the law, then we don’t have the moral high ground when condemning illegal immigrants for coming to the US illegally or Hillary Clinton for her email scandal. 

New Zealand’s government is legitimate because they gained independence from the illegitimate British Empire and are internationally recognized by legitimate governments such as the US.


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> Troons are spinning that narrative in the hope of making themselves relevant again.  Just like Milo and Zoe Quinn will be thrilled at the attention it's bringing them at a time when they were yesterday's news, troons will use it as an excuse to get their names in MSM (the same mainstream media they would savage for being "alt-right" under any other circumstances).
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me on Optus.  I don't use Optus DNS settings and I was still blocked.



Did you remember to flush your dns cache? It takes a bit to update if you don't.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 18, 2019)

Okay, damnit, this is getting worse. I think Kiwifarms is now blocked without a VPN as well.
Saw on /pol/ people trying Simple DNSCrypt, either I'm a brainlet or it doesn't work, because even after flushing the DNS and resetting my entire browser history, 4chan still refuses to load.
I guess my only choice now is to invest in a proper VPN solution. Fuck the Aussie government and fuck the Kiwis. (not you guys :^))


----------



## Null (Mar 18, 2019)

das saerds said:


> Just registered . Am in CHCH. Can i copy paste /share that fa__ots query and response.


Anyone can share what I post as much as they like.


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

InvertedDickEnthusiast said:


> Did you remember to flush your dns cache? It takes a bit to update if you don't.



Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 18, 2019)

So the writer on that hit piece on Null updated her post with her name
Marnie O’Neill @marnieoneill7 Seems she has a history of fake news, go figure. It was just updated 30 minutes ago, not sure what they updated.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 18, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> Okay, damnit, this is getting worse. I think Kiwifarms is now blocked without a VPN as well.
> Saw on /pol/ people trying Simple DNSCrypt, either I'm a brainlet or it doesn't work, because even after flushing the DNS and resetting my entire browser history, 4chan still refuses to load.
> I guess my only choice now is to invest in a proper VPN solution. Fuck the Aussie government and fuck the Kiwis. (not you guys :^))



Tor is still free. I know people are saying that the nodes are compromised. Most probably are. But still, even if "they" have your entry node, I'm not seeing how "they" prove you exited at an exit node. Not even the FBI was able to do that with Silk Road, what that came down to was dumbass doxing himself.


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Mar 18, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> >A domain that is distributing child sexual abuse material
> How long until we're declared pedos too?


Probably tomorrow.  Fuck these anti-freedom, dehumanizing fuckers, ghouling out over yet another tragedy.


----------



## Rip_In_Pepperino (Mar 18, 2019)

I remember someone in the original thread saying that the reason the NZ authorities are trying to keep the video and manifesto from being distributed on the Internet is to keep from tainting whatever jury ends up hearing Tarrant's case; IMO if that's true, then even though it really isn't possible to keep it off the Internet, the fewer people who end up seeing it (maybe because it's too difficult for them to get at it) before trial, the better.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 18, 2019)

https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2790227
		


It's also confirmed with the Australian but I'm not paying to access their joke of a news site.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 18, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> So the writer on that hit piece on Null updated her post with her name
> Marnie O’Neill @marnieoneill7 Seems she has a history of fake news, go figure. It was just updated 30 minutes ago, not sure what they updated.



She can update her Realtor (TM) face shot while she's at it. There's nothing wrong with being 28 as seen with the picture she helpfully uploaded of Dear Leader there, but she's 50. Not 28.



Rip_In_Pepperino said:


> I remember someone in the original thread saying that the reason the NZ authorities are trying to keep the video and manifesto from being distributed on the Internet is to keep from tainting whatever jury ends up hearing Tarrant's case; IMO if that's true, then even though it really isn't possible to keep it off the Internet, the fewer people who end up seeing it (maybe because it's too difficult for them to get at it) before trial, the better.



This makes zero sense. Juries would have to see this video as evidence and would come to the same conclusions that most of those who have seen it have: This convicts the guy.


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

Optus now seems to be blocking KF as well as 8ch and 4chan.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Mar 18, 2019)

Looks like the farms is getting pretty popular (http://archive.md/CbvHm), also which of you rascals is routing your VPN through the PRC?


----------



## von Hapasbourg (Mar 18, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> View attachment 699245


Makes me feel weird that Japanese people are visiting to the farms. Maybe some thread on 2channel linked the forums


----------



## Mikoyan (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> Optus now seems to be blocking KF as well as 8ch and 4chan.



Since so far it seems to be all DNS blocking, you lot need to get your home infrastructure sorted out with the 'trusted' resolver of your choice. Tell your friends how, if they don't know. This is literally the easy part, you should all be doing it.

And maybe start lining up VPNs if it ever gets nastier.


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Mar 18, 2019)

Null said:


> Anyone can share what I post as much as they like.


Good on ya, Null.  I'm old and retired, so they can't fuck my financial stream.  I could weather a several hundred thousand dollar, multi-year lawsuit and still survive.  My family and friends are solid, and the FB friends that sperg have already defriended me for saying "hold on now!",  I disagree with the VPN solution, personally.  Granted, I'm not in NZ, so it's a gutless thing to say, but I switched from a left to right voting demographic, while still maintaining my leftist ideology, and I consider the risk of prison worth it to support freedom of speech.  In clown-o-world, this is now the position of the right, after it being the position of the left for fifty years.  We're in a world of people reeeetarding out and slapping each other across the face with dead fish.  The NZ police are a prime example, and a complete embarrassment to human intellect.

tl;dr:  Lots of respect for what you are doing.


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

Broadwing said:


> Since so far it seems to be all DNS blocking, you lot need to get your home infrastructure sorted out with the 'trusted' resolver of your choice. Tell your friends how, if they don't know. This is literally the easy part, you should all be doing it.
> 
> And maybe start lining up VPNs if it ever gets nastier.



It's not normal DNS blocking.  I don't use Optus DNS or popular alternatives like Google DNS.  I use an alternative DNS designed to get around geo-blocking of sites like Netflix - it's actually run by my VPN provider.  At the moment, I can't access the blocked sites unless I have my actual VPN enabled.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 18, 2019)

news.com.au edited their article on @Null.

Its...its really defamatory. They are saying Null is linked to plots to rape and dismember women, and that he is alt-right. The REEE Brigade is warming up. May need a lawyer.


----------



## Mikoyan (Mar 18, 2019)

repentance said:


> It's not normal DNS blocking.  I don't use Optus DNS or popular alternatives like Google DNS.  I use an alternative DNS designed to get around geo-blocking of sites like Netflix - it's actually run by my VPN provider.  At the moment, I can't access the blocked sites unless I have my actual VPN enabled.



It would be interesting to know if they're rewriting DNS queries (i.e. does a hosts file addition fix the block) or if they're actually blocking IPs now.

If the former DNS over TLS or HTTPS might be another way.


----------



## BasicBiatch (Mar 18, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> She can update her Realtor (TM) face shot while she's at it. There's nothing wrong with being 28 as seen with the picture she helpfully uploaded of Dear Leader there, but she's 50. Not 28.
> 
> 
> 
> This makes zero sense. Juries would have to see this video as evidence and would come to the same conclusions that most of those who have seen it have: This convicts the guy.



What about potential jurors who watched the news? They would be just as likely to come to the (pre) conclusion that he was guilty.
Note: I misread your comment to begin with. I thought you were agreeing with the original comment about  the motivation behind the taking down of the video/manifesto.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 18, 2019)

Whoever owns NordVPN is probably browsing for a new yacht right now thanks to Telstra.

Its much easier to catch an actual criminal if they are posting out in the open with an IP from their ISP. Now everyone, good and bad will be using a VPN.


----------



## VoreDoggy (Mar 18, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> news.com.au edited their article on @Null.
> 
> Its...its really defamatory. They are saying Null is linked to plots to rape and dismember women, and that he is alt-right. The REEE Brigade is warming up. May need a lawyer.


Pretty sure the "journo" just read the ED article.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 18, 2019)

antichina said:


> @Null  Warning: New Zealand's big media has published a report regarding your site's problem with NZ police! Check this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy orange text. What are you, color blind? You can't see white on gray? 

First of all, the USA will never extradite a US citizen for things that happened on US Soil. The Kiwi Farms is not located in New Zealand. It has no business dealings with New Zealand. None of the actions taken by the website in anyway impacted New Zealand by its own efforts. New Zealanders and their law enforcement made the effort to come to the website, not the other way around. At a minimum New Zealand could request the US to investigate and see if any of our laws were broken (they were not). It would no more extradite Moon for hosting a video on a US based server then it would extradite people running a VPN proxy for people to circumvent china's firewall. Secondly, the US will never localize a foreign prosecution or civil action that does not implicate a violation of US law. So that is out too. If by some miracle the US does decide to do what NZ wants, there is enough autism around here to fund a lawsuit all the way to the Supreme Court. So good luck with that.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Mar 18, 2019)

Dingo said:


> The name rings a bell?
> View attachment 698872



She has a face that demands to be punched.

Smug little cunt. Probably a tranny, too.


----------



## Nogib (Mar 18, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> news.com.au edited their article on @Null.
> 
> Its...its really defamatory. They are saying Null is linked to plots to rape and dismember women, and that he is alt-right. The REEE Brigade is warming up. May need a lawyer.



Sounds like news.com.au is in need of a heavy dose of GFY.


----------



## von Hapasbourg (Mar 18, 2019)

Holy Lord this thread has gone into full blown exceptionalism


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 18, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> Looks like the farms is getting pretty popular (http://archive.md/CbvHm), also which of you rascals is routing your VPN through the PRC?


Are you saying we don't have any true and honest Chinamen?


----------



## Joan Nyan (Mar 18, 2019)

antichina said:


> From this report I can sense that it is very probably now that NZ's polices are seeking help from U.S. law enforcement, and due to the 2 countries are allies and have some lawsuit agreements, if NZ said you violate NZ's criminal law, for example, supporting terrorism, then they will ask US arrest you, and seek an extradition to NZ.


I direct you to the following line of the US Declaration of Independence, regarding all the reasons we hate King George:

"For transporting us beyond Seas to be tried for pretended offences"

We're kinda founded on not doing that.


----------



## das saerds (Mar 18, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> So the writer on that hit piece on Null updated her post with her name
> Marnie O’Neill @marnieoneill7 Seems she has a history of fake news, go figure. It was just updated 30 minutes ago, not sure what they updated.


The smell of her mange mostly ....


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

Broadwing said:


> It would be interesting to know if they're rewriting DNS queries (i.e. does a hosts file addition fix the block) or if they're actually blocking IPs now.
> 
> If the former DNS over TLS or HTTPS might be another way.



I haven't tried much in the way of fucking around because it's easy just to enable my VPN on my laptop.

I had no luck trying to enable Cloudflare 1.1.1.1. on my phone, but I didn't play with the settings much.



Nogib said:


> Sounds like news.com.au is in need of a heavy dose of GFY.



It's essentially Aussie Fox News as it's a Murdoch outlet.  Normally SJWs don't stop shrieking about how "fake news" and "alt-right" it is.  It's very opportunistic of them to pretend it's a reliable media outlet now.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 18, 2019)

MuuMuu Bunnylips said:


> She has a face that demands to be punched.
> 
> Smug little cunt. Probably a tranny, too.



Confirmed, that's a troon whose dad is also a pedo:









						Aimee Challenor - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I held off on comparing Canada's laws regarding Jonathan Yaniv to what's going down in NZ on the basis that the latter isn't about trans, but here again they come looking for asspats and enforcer cred.


----------



## Fannyscum (Mar 18, 2019)

Cross-posting this from the complaint thread, I didn't see the discussion here. TheAge has picked up the story now too https://www.theage.com.au/world/oce...alls-nz-a-s-hole-country-20190319-p515e6.html


----------



## Ariel (Mar 18, 2019)

'Prior to the Christchurch attack that killed 50 innocent worshippers, alleged perpetrator Brenton Tarrant had conveyed his anti-immigration, pro-white views in Kiwi Farms along with similar alt-right forum 8chan, which Moon was once an administrator of.'


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 18, 2019)

Ariel said:


> 'Prior to the Christchurch attack that killed 50 innocent worshippers, alleged perpetrator Brenton Tarrant had conveyed his anti-immigration, pro-white views in Kiwi Farms along with similar alt-right forum 8chan, which Moon was once an administrator of.'


Okay, now they're just straight up lying. There's no proof he was ever here to begin with.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 18, 2019)

Ariel said:


> 'Prior to the Christchurch attack that killed 50 innocent worshippers, alleged perpetrator Brenton Tarrant had conveyed his anti-immigration, pro-white views in Kiwi Farms along with similar alt-right forum 8chan, which Moon was once an administrator of.'



And these lying scum wonder why they're hated.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 18, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> Okay, now they're just straight up lying. There's no proof he was ever here to begin with.


Yeah, they can't even understand the email that the Kiwi cop sent to Josh. They want info on NZ citizens who were sharing the video, not on a user the suspect was the killer.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

das saerds said:


> The smell of her mange mostly ....



Just nasty.  Appalling.


----------



## JosephTX (Mar 18, 2019)

It's absolutely insane that a first world developed country has made it illegal, on penalty of immediate arrest and a decade of prison, for simply viewing shitposting.


----------



## Memology 101 (Mar 18, 2019)

verissimus said:


> So wait, was Dick supposed to be on tonight still?
> 
> Also, @Memology 101 so uh, yeah how's that deal you have with Ralph going there champ?


No monetary deal.



Mathas said:


> The weirdest thing about all of this, is this:
> Didn't you say on twitter that they broadcast the whole video, uncut, on your country's biggest news station @Memology 101 ?
> What the fuck do the Kiwi Kops expect to do about that? They want the identifying info of everyone who has even so much as watched the video, but apparently it's been broadcast to an unfathomable amount of people around the world by the local news.
> 
> ...



Indeed, in my country, that footage has been shared basically free for all. And Facebook for latin america still has the video.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 18, 2019)

Fannyscum said:


> Cross-posting this from the complaint thread, I didn't see the discussion here. TheAge has picked up the story now too https://www.theage.com.au/world/oce...alls-nz-a-s-hole-country-20190319-p515e6.html



The butthurt spreads.  They can't handle the fact that we have a Bill of Rights and AUS/NZ/UK do not.  They can't believe people know their rights and will stand up for them.  They can't believe anyone would tell the police "not just no, but fuck, no!"  Well, believe it and deal with it.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 18, 2019)

von Hapasbourg said:


> Makes me feel weird that Japanese people are visiting to the farms. Maybe some thread on 2channel linked the forums


Nips are pretty alright and still give Australia a run for their money in the shitposting department. They'd fit in fine here.


Ariel said:


> 'Prior to the Christchurch attack that killed 50 innocent worshippers, alleged perpetrator Brenton Tarrant had conveyed his anti-immigration, pro-white views in Kiwi Farms along with similar alt-right forum 8chan, which Moon was once an administrator of.'


Dear Feeder Leader has the patience of a saint, because I'd be on the phone with a lawyer right now after a blatant fucking lie like that.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 18, 2019)

Fannyscum said:


> Cross-posting this from the complaint thread, I didn't see the discussion here. TheAge has picked up the story now too https://www.theage.com.au/world/oce...alls-nz-a-s-hole-country-20190319-p515e6.html


It just occurred to me that none of the sites where these kinds of articles are being posted have comments sections. Can't have the possibility of the proles voicing their agreement with Null, can they?


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 18, 2019)

Anti-Null fiefdoms in full force:









						r/newzealand - Christchurch mosque shootings: Website Kiwi Farms refuses to surrender data linked to accused
					

72 votes and 255 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				







[–]TinyPusillus 19 points 6 hours ago* 


> "the person responsible for posting the video and manifesto PDF is myself."
> "You do not have the clout to eradicate a video from the internet and you do not have the legal reach to imprison everyone who posted it."


I would encourage the NZ police to file charges and apply for extradition even if only to make a point.
Edit: I've had a quick look at the treaty between NZ and the US and as /u/Richard7666 says I'm not sure there would be grounds for an extradition, or any such request would be tentative at best as the document clearly outlines the offences that are eligible for granting extradition.
That said just because the document doesn't specifically cover this does not stop us from making such a request which is why we are seeing that mess in reverse in regards to the Dotcom saga. I would assume given time there are plenty of lawyers that could come up with arguments for both sides so I will echo what I said in one of my reply comments and say I would still be interested in seeing a possible extradition request tested in the courts.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 18, 2019)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ets-abyss-becomes-a-far-right-breeding-ground 
The Guardian didn't even mention the farms in this very recent article about the chans & similar, i'm impressed!


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Mar 18, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> Okay, now they're just straight up lying. There's no proof he was ever here to begin with.


Lol.  @Dynastia you shitposted MSM.


----------



## YourUnclesDad (Mar 18, 2019)

lol suck a dick new zealand


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 18, 2019)

Dracula's Spirit Animal said:


> Lol.  @Dynastia you shitposted MSM.



@x.eight.six.systems should have thought twice about calling me an 'autistic newbie' four years ago.


----------



## OnlyFacingRear (Mar 18, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Because SJWs are filthy ghouls who never see a tragedy of any kind without rubbing their hands together in glee and immediately figuring out how they can blame their already existing enemies for it.



I have never seen something so truthful. Put this shit in the Bible.


----------



## antichina (Mar 18, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> which of you rascals is routing your VPN through the PRC?


It is not user route from VPN, those are CN visitors, currently this site is not blocked by China Great Firewall, but I think it will be blocked soon. Chinese guys are very smart, they find kiwi through searching engine and they want to download the NZ shooting footage. When NZ shooting happened, shortly after the video on Youtube are all deleted. but Chinese internet users already have got the stream at the first time, I was astonished. This address: https://club.6parkbbs.com/military/index.php . Most of users of this site are communism-oriented and patriots and most of them are students who study overseas. They only want the video for curiosity. Ironically 6park still got banned by CN government because there are a lot of obscene contents on that site, Chinese boys love sex thing.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 18, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Anti-Null fiefdoms in full force:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of the people in there saying that censoring the video is totally fine because it's the equivalent of child porn are blowing my mind with their stupidity.


----------



## von Hapasbourg (Mar 18, 2019)

Ariel said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ets-abyss-becomes-a-far-right-breeding-ground
> The Guardian didn't even mention the farms in this very recent article about the chans & similar, i'm impressed!


>8chan is a "dark corner of the internet" far right forum

This is so gay. Whoever wrote this probably lactates soy


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Mar 18, 2019)

Dracula's Spirit Animal said:


> Lol.  @Dynastia you shitposted MSM.


As a newfag, unlike these new faggots, I salute you!


----------



## ShanghaiGuy (Mar 18, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> Looks like the farms is getting pretty popular (http://archive.md/CbvHm), also which of you rascals is routing your VPN through the PRC?
> 
> View attachment 699245


'Sweats'

Nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## OnlyFacingRear (Mar 18, 2019)

das saerds said:


> Its for the n z security service, am here in ch-ch , can not be assed having to explain calling the f***er "a bunch of sticks ??"


You’re still writing like a faggot. Get it together son.


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> Okay, now they're just straight up lying. There's no proof he was ever here to begin with.



Not just no proof, no reason to suspect, either.


----------



## UsamaBinNoddin (Mar 18, 2019)

I deleted my reddit account, I cannot stand the autism there and the most recent post shared here affirms the reason I deleted my account. Fuck reddit.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 18, 2019)

Ariel said:


> 'Prior to the Christchurch attack that killed 50 innocent worshippers, alleged perpetrator Brenton Tarrant had conveyed his anti-immigration, pro-white views in Kiwi Farms along with similar alt-right forum 8chan, which Moon was once an administrator of.'



Ugh, everyone else has pointed it out, but I have to chime in too. This is a fucking lie. Tarrant does not have an account and the only white nationalists on this board are either a running gag like Weev or have threads of their own.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

Zerohedge may have been hit by Aussie ISPs, too.  Just waiting to see if more people on Whirlpool mention it.


----------



## OnlyFacingRear (Mar 19, 2019)

UsamaBinNoddin said:


> I deleted my reddit account, I cannot stand the autism there and the most recent post shared here affirms the reason I deleted my account. Fuck reddit.



Reddit is going hard on the wokesperg lately. I’ve found myself visiting it less and less except for niche subreddits.


----------



## N836BA (Mar 19, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:
			
		

> It just occurred to me that none of the sites where these kinds of articles are being posted have comments sections. Can't have the possibility of the proles voicing their agreement with Null, can they?



I can't comment on Australia but in New Zealand a lot of media do not have comments because the discussions usually go off the rails pretty quickly. News sites like stuff.co.nz which allow you to comment on _some_ articles have a bad reputation in NZ because of their commenters. They have been trying to fix that by excessive moderation of comments and most of the time not even turning comments sections on.



			
				Memeology 101 said:
			
		

> Indeed, in my country, that footage has been shared basically free for all. And Facebook for latin america still has the video.



People here are under the impression it has pretty much been removed off of the entire site.

I actually heard a somewhat sane presenter on the radio talking about the issues of the government getting to decide what is acceptable speech. He actually challenged a caller that just wanted sweeping controls and filters on the internet. That gave me a glimmer of hope but that host is already kind of an outcast among NZ media because he is considered a right winger which means any opinion he has is immediately considered extremist garbage. I personally cannot stand the guy but I was relieved to hear him briefly touch on the principles of freedom of speech and expression.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> Ugh, everyone else has pointed it out, but I have to chime in too. This is a fucking lie. Tarrant does not have an account and the only white nationalists on this board are either a running gag like Weev or have threads of their own.



Null screencapped the site by saying: "The operators of this site are not White Nationalists."  He then went on Reketa's stream to say among other things that gab was in his view basically "neo-Nazis on Twitter" and that he, Null, was not interested in that.

The AUS publications have put Null and the Farms into the so-called mainstream media through the "Western" world. I'd expect "mainstream" journos to be hitting him hard for "his side" that probably 98 percent of them and 99 percent of their editors don't want.



N836BA said:


> I can't comment on Australia but in New Zealand a lot of media do not have comments because the discussions usually go off the rails pretty quickly. ..People here are under the impression it has pretty much been removed off of the entire site....I personally cannot stand the guy but I was relieved to hear him briefly touch on the principles of freedom of speech and expression.



More and more comment streams are getting disabled because their owners don't want their sites looking bad. Because a lot of comments, sometimes the majority, are saying "disagreeable" things.  When that happens, maybe it's on these "objective" journalists to look into whether that side has a side, there.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 19, 2019)

Noticed that the MSM in NZ, AUS, and other places have been having orgasms over Jacinda Ardern's "leadership" in this situation.

Actually, Jacinda Ardern failed a critical test of leadership.  Leaders never impose mass punishments.  Don't see how her pushing for an immediate ban on semi-automatic weapons is anything but a mass punishment, punishing hundreds of thousands of people for the misdeeds of one person.  Leaders have faith in and trust their people, and deal with miscreants by exception.  Jacinda Ardern is no leader.  She is a politician and social justice warrior.  She's certainly learned the lesson of never letting a good crisis go to waste.  She'll be creating criminals in the bargain, because I doubt everyone will turn in their semi-automatic weapons.  Won't make much difference.  Anyone who really wants a semi-automatic or an automatic weapon will still get it.  Will just cost more.

Now, we have the same thing here in the USA.  After a mass shooting incident, there are always knee-jerk reactions for yet more gun control laws.  The officeholders who push for these laws are no leaders, either.  To tell the truth, we have pitifully few leaders anywhere, at any level - they are either officeholders or bosses.   

Hope she or one of her sycophants reads this and know she hasn't fooled everyone.


----------



## UsamaBinNoddin (Mar 19, 2019)

OnlyFacingRear said:


> Reddit is going hard on the wokesperg lately. I’ve found myself visiting it less and less except for niche subreddits.



The final straw for me was when they banned WatchPeopleDie. They had no problem up until this whole shit show with the content on it. It's been going down hill for years, but in the last year it really has accelerated. The first straw was when they banned the DNM subs.


----------



## heroic dose (Mar 19, 2019)

I registered here just because i liked the response to the request so much.


----------



## wrangled tard (Mar 19, 2019)

Australia's being fucked over by this now too. only have 100mb left on my shitty free vpn. It was nice knowing you lads.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 19, 2019)

Reading through this thread and a few others related to this topic on here, I see a lot of people getting their whine on about us being called "neo-Nazi" and "incel". Here's the thing, guys.

This site didn't get to be the pile of hilarious shit it is today by users caring what other people think. You look at our threads, and what do you see? Savage takedowns of mentally ill trannies. Furries being outted for the worst kinds of degeneracy. Insecure manlets being doxed and mocked because of their odd shaped dicks. 

All of this is socially unacceptable behavior and for good reason. It is disruptive and hurtful to do these things.

Now that we have the spotlight, the media is shining down on us like we have on others. If we care about what the media has to say, the response would be "yea, but not all of us are X" or "there's no proof that we're Y". Defending the website from the scorn we heap on others because it isn't entirely accurate. Do we ever believe cows when they deny they are X and Y? Does it really matter as long as we get our entertainment value out of it?

At the end of the day, what the media has to say about us doesn't really matter.

If they wanna say were incels, then be a wizard. If they wanna say we're alt-right, get your MAGA hat. We don't need their approval to mock what we may feel is misunderstanding or mischaracterization. 

This is a place to have fun on the internet, and if you're gonna let the media of some trash country like New Zealand troll you into defending yourself, then you should find someplace where you can have your fun.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 19, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Australia's being fucked over by this now too. only have 100mb left on my shitty free vpn. It was nice knowing you lads.



Maybe don't use such a cuckshit ISP.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Australia's being fucked over by this now too. only have 100mb left on my shitty free vpn. It was nice knowing you lads.



So far as I'm aware, ProtonVPN doesn't have limits.


----------



## shoashuffle (Mar 19, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Australia's being fucked over by this now too. only have 100mb left on my shitty free vpn. It was nice knowing you lads.


Literally just change your dns, google dns is only 8 digits you need to type in.


----------



## wrangled tard (Mar 19, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Maybe don't use such a cuckshit ISP.


Thing is, I don't use Telstra but I'm still blocked.



shoashuffle said:


> Literally just change your dns, google dns is only 8 digits you need to type in.


It's being ip blocked. Changed my dns 3 times.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 19, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Thing is, I don't use Telstra but I'm still blocked.



Optus and vodafone are also cuckshit ISPs.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

wrangled tard said:


> Australia's being fucked over by this now too. only have 100mb left on my shitty free vpn. It was nice knowing you lads.



Just cycle through different free VPNs and turn it off for hungry shit like youtube.


----------



## Male Idiot (Mar 19, 2019)

Christchurch, mosque.... worst named town ever.
Also, let freedom rise, America wins again!


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> This is a place to have fun on the internet, and if you're gonna let the media of some trash country like New Zealand troll you into defending yourself, then you should find someplace where you can have your fun.



The incels shit is trivial.  What isn't is claiming we literally covered for the terrorist and that he posted here.  That's just an outright lie and an accusation of aiding and abetting terrorism, when nool just told a busybody to fuck off demanding IP addresses of people who might have looked at a video.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> View attachment 699454
> 
> View attachment 699455



Just because people do that for all lolcows doesn't mean that for some, there's an overriding issue there. Greta and Nina legit endangered people and KF helped that to end.  KF going on about the Schofeld kids hopefully got them to safety. The Jonathan Yaniv thread exploded because of the evidence he's been perving on children. Reacting for the lulz is always a valid reason but other valid reasons may exist.

Here, the valid reason is allowing people to be able to make up their own minds about a PUBLICLY RELEASED video.

And that's what is at issue here. People should see what he did if they wish to.

That matters more than him being shorter than an average woman in the Western world, or loling him if in 2024 he decides to troon out in prison. We should all feel free to make fun of him for that, but this isn't the largest reason.

The reason is that people should be able to see this historic event if they wish to, whether we or anyone else makes fun of him or not.


----------



## Turkey Beef (Mar 19, 2019)

I wonder how many new members the forums have gained since the shooting took place, and in particular, how many of them hail from the actual Kiwi island.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> The incels shit is trivial.  What isn't is claiming we literally covered for the terrorist and that he posted here.  That's just an outright lie and an accusation of aiding and abetting terrorism, when nool just told a busybody to fuck off demanding IP addresses of people who might have looked at a video.


I guess its just me then but I don't really care if they think we did or not. Nothing in their newscycle really matters to us and if LE in NZ believed nol did cover for tarrant, then they would need evidence to support the belief before they could accomplish anything, so who cares?


----------



## BarberFerdinand (Mar 19, 2019)

It occurs to me, with all these NZ publications releasing articles talking shit about null, what are the chances they somehow pick up on the feeder meme and run with it?  Could this possibly be the best timeline after all?


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> I guess its just me then but I don't really care if they think we did or not. Nothing in their newscycle really matters to us and if LE in NZ believed nol did cover for tarrant, then they would need evidence to support the belief before they could accomplish anything, so who cares?



This article hitting news.com.au and the Age made it mainstream media. As a highly educated guess, I'd say @Null is being bombarded or will be by so-called mainstream journos in his own country claiming to want "his side."  You can see how they're gonna spin it already.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> This article hitting news.com.au and the Age made it mainstream media. As a highly educated guess, I'd say @Null is being bombarded or will be by so-called mainstream journos in his own country claiming to want "his side."  You can see how they're gonna spin it already.


Why does how they spin it matter though? I think you're putting too much value on the court of public opinion here. 

When we start caring about and reacting to what these idiots think we stop being what makes us funny.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 19, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> Why does how they spin it matter though? I think you're putting too much value on the court of public opinion here.
> 
> When we start caring about and reacting to what these idiots think we stop being what makes us funny.



No we need to protect the good name of Kiwi Farms the people need to know we're good upstanding citizens who care deeply about important things like freedom of speech and civil liberties.


----------



## Zilortha (Mar 19, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> Why does how they spin it matter though? I think you're putting too much value on the court of public opinion here.
> 
> When we start caring about and reacting to what these idiots think we stop being what makes us funny.


I feel that we don't need to justify our interests, so personally I don't give a fuck what these idiot journos say or do...
The idea of Null trolling the media a bit is appealing though.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> I guess its just me then but I don't really care if they think we did or not. Nothing in their newscycle really matters to us and if LE in NZ believed nol did cover for tarrant, then they would need evidence to support the belief before they could accomplish anything, so who cares?



I think anyone who lives in a country where their ability to look at shit is now crippled because of outright lies might be concerned.  It certainly might inhibit nool's ability to travel if they're able to use Interpol on the basis that he's somehow literally a terrorist.  It certainly might get some dumb New Zealand kids rotting in prison until middle age because they saw a video.


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Mar 19, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> Why does how they spin it matter though? I think you're putting too much value on the court of public opinion here.
> 
> When we start caring about and reacting to what these idiots think we stop being what makes us funny.



That really depends on if Kiwi Farms, the site that started Gamergate and planned the Christchurch Shooting, gets the Andrew Anglin treatment doesn't it?


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 19, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> No we need to protect the good name of Kiwi Farms the people need to know we're good upstanding citizens who care deeply about important things like freedom of speech and civil liberties.


i hate freedom of speech. thats why i am a forum moderator. it gives me the ability to watch large african men make love to my lady control what people are allowed to say.



AnOminous said:


> I think anyone who lives in a country where their ability to look at shit is now crippled because of outright lies might be concerned.


V-P-N



AnOminous said:


> It certainly might inhibit nool's ability to travel if they're able to use Interpol on the basis that he's somehow literally a terrorist.


He likes Borcht



AnOminous said:


> It certainly might get some dumb New Zealand kids rotting in prison until middle age because they saw a video.


That has more to do with dumb laws than stupid opinions, which is another can of worms.



InvertedDickEnthusiast said:


> That really depends on if Kiwi Farms, the site that started Gamergate and planned the Christchurch Shooting, gets the Andrew Anglin treatment doesn't it?


The owner of the site owns his ISP.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> This article hitting news.com.au and the Age made it mainstream media. As a highly educated guess, I'd say @Null is being bombarded or will be by so-called mainstream journos in his own country claiming to want "his side."  You can see how they're gonna spin it already.



I've seen no evidence that the MSM is the least bit interested in getting Null's side of the story.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 19, 2019)

repentance said:


> I've seen no evidence that the MSM is the least bit interested in getting Null's side of the story.



why would they? the ever-growing list of slurs they're throwing at him this time around means that they cannot morally give him a platform to radicalize spyro3 players


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> V-P-N



That's nice for me or anyone who already has it but the people who don't are now cut off and the Internet is fragmented.  That's always bad.  It also adds the issue that while it would have been trivial a few days ago to tell them how to fix the problem, now I can't do even that, since I don't know who's cut off or how to reach them.



repentance said:


> I've seen no evidence that the MSM is the least bit interested in getting Null's side of the story.



The fake news doesn't give a flying fuck about free speech or any kind of freedom or the welfare and quality of living of anyone or anything.  They are actively using their privileged status as the press to stamp out the free speech of the people.

They are enemies of the people and are a bunch of mindless jerks who will be the first against the wall when the revolution comes.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

repentance said:


> I've seen no evidence that the MSM is the least bit interested in getting Null's side of the story.



They're gonna do it, because the Aus MSM has pushed it into Western MSM that an admin was approached by this first world country's federal police to passively aggressively cooperate, and he told them straight up to fuck off.

That's historic.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> That's nice for me or anyone who already has it but the people who don't are now cut off and the Internet is fragmented. That's always bad. It also adds the issue that while it would have been trivial a few days ago to tell them how to fix the problem, now I can't do even that, since I don't know who's cut off or how to reach them.


LMFAO you're acting like they're castaways at sea whose radio battery died. Calm down, dude. This is likely temporary, and if it is permanent, then they will eventually figure out a way around it. If the few who don't never do, then that's the price you pay for not looking for people to understand our little shitpost haven because were just misunderstood boys and girls with penises.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## VoreDoggy (Mar 19, 2019)

Ariel said:


> View attachment 699514


Chris goes to New Zealand to get gangraped would be quite the saga.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Mar 19, 2019)

BarberFerdinand said:


> what are the chances they somehow pick up on the feeder meme and run with it?



They could have little shop of horrors playing in the background during the interview and watch null twitch every time he hears “feed me Seymour”.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 19, 2019)

VoreDoggy said:


> Chris goes to New Zealand to get gangraped would be quite the saga.


I didn't realise that Null and Christine Weston Chandler had tied the knot?! That is great to hear! It is amusing that Null is being called an incel when in reality his wife is a HFA trans woman with Cherokee heritage.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Mar 19, 2019)

Ariel said:


> View attachment 699514


What the fuck is wrong with these people? Why does it always go back to rape and cp with them?


----------



## Ariel (Mar 19, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> What the fuck is wrong with these people? Why does it always go back to rape and cp with them?


Most boomers in Australia didn't continue schooling after the age of 16. They don't have very good reasoning or analytical skills so they often resort to crazy threats and anger.


----------



## UsamaBinNoddin (Mar 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> So far as I'm aware, ProtonVPN doesn't have limits.



Thanks for the heads up, I didn't know they didn't have limits


----------



## Shillbot 3000 (Mar 19, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> Why does how they spin it matter though? I think you're putting too much value on the court of public opinion here.
> 
> When we start caring about and reacting to what these idiots think we stop being what makes us funny.


They're implying Josh, and users of the forum, are accomplices of a terrorist who killed 50 people. Can lead to years of all kinds of hassle from official outfits, travel bans, and so on. Also, has there ever been a case of mainstream media going back on a narrative? I can only think of the Covington reversal, and that happened because of big fat lawsuits and the combined outrage of every right-wing outlet on planet earth.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 19, 2019)

@ Aus kiwis: just use Kiwifarms.is (and the other variants) since our ISPs have only blocked Kiwifarms.net


----------



## das saerds (Mar 19, 2019)

OnlyFacingRear said:


> You’re still writing like a faggot. Get it together son.


Look buddy breaking my balls maan. No love a good f**king umlaut ??   -   (tis a beautiful thing)


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

Sackity said:


> @ Aus kiwis: just use Kiwifarms.is (and the other variants) since our ISPs have only blocked Kiwifarms.net



Thank God for government/ISP stupidity.


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (Mar 19, 2019)

Ariel said:


> Most boomers in Australia didn't continue schooling after the age of 16. They don't have very good reasoning or analytical skills so they often resort to crazy threats and anger.



This explains a lot about what I hear about Aussie politics.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

Genie The Hedgehog said:


> This explains a lot about what I hear about Aussie politics.



Our politicians are the exception.  The majority of them have degrees like law or economics and most of the men when to private Christian schools.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 19, 2019)

InvertedDickEnthusiast said:


> That really depends on if Kiwi Farms, the site that started Gamergate and planned the Christchurch Shooting, gets the Andrew Anglin treatment doesn't it?


You mean, getting to pretend that they've been deplatformed from everywhere when they've even been given their original .com domain back for their undying support of Orange Judas?



Ariel said:


> Most boomers in Australia didn't continue schooling after the age of 16.


And were probably better educated up until that point than most of the first year uni students of the present day.



Ariel said:


> alleged perpetrator Brenton Tarrant had conveyed his anti-immigration, pro-white views in Kiwi Farms


@Null, does it make you feel important that they put their AFL reporter on the job of slandering you?

This is probably the only part of the Sydney Morning Herald that actually makes money.


----------



## JacindaArdern (Mar 19, 2019)

Hey NZSIS.









						Streisand effect - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




You stupid fucking boomers.


----------



## Doctor Jizzmopper (Mar 19, 2019)

While not a full-time poster here, I'm rather upset to be called a "white supremacist". Being non-white and all that. How racist are these reporters?


----------



## Hann (Mar 19, 2019)

Doctor Jizzmopper said:


> While not a full-time poster here, I'm rather upset to be called a "white supremacist". Being non-white and all that. How racist are these reporters?



I mean what with calling us all incels and manchildren they totally oppress women too! Shame on you racist, sexist and ableist reporters!!!111!!1!


----------



## Aussie_Autizzy (Mar 19, 2019)

Sackity said:


> @ Aus kiwis: just use Kiwifarms.is (and the other variants) since our ISPs have only blocked Kiwifarms.net


VPNFTW


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

Doctor Jizzmopper said:


> While not a full-time poster here, I'm rather upset to be called a "white supremacist". Being non-white and all that. How racist are these reporters?



The funniest thing is that not one of them knows enough about us to reference our most notable actual white nationalist.

If they'd done any research, they could have come up with actual facts which make us look bad to normies but that would take effort so they just made shit up - it's not like their audience is going to demand proof.


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 19, 2019)

speaking of nzsis try to go on there website you get a insecure website warning lmao


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 19, 2019)

Doctor Jizzmopper said:


> While not a full-time poster here, I'm rather upset to be called a "white supremacist". Being non-white and all that. How racist are these reporters?



I don't like being misgendered by shitlords from a country that decided to wage war against emus and then lost big time.


----------



## Plebian Garbage (Mar 19, 2019)

Okay, this is epic


----------



## Washington Post (Mar 19, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> @Null is a heretic. Trump supporters are supposed to respect the law, and he is now encouraging New Zealanders to break New Zealand’s laws. If we don’t respect the law, then we don’t have the moral high ground when condemning illegal immigrants for coming to the US illegally or Hillary Clinton for her email scandal.
> 
> New Zealand’s government is legitimate because they gained independence from the illegitimate British Empire and are internationally recognized by legitimate governments such as the US.



Governments that don't respect fundamental rights are not legitimate and any nation that imprisons its citizens for merely sharing or viewing a video is not democratic. If a nation decided to pursue regime change for New Zealand, I would support it 100%. But that is obviously unlikely to happen, so the next best thing is to mock the fake kiwis for eternity.


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 19, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> @Null is a heretic. Trump supporters are supposed to respect the law, and he is now encouraging New Zealanders to break New Zealand’s laws. If we don’t respect the law, then we don’t have the moral high ground when condemning illegal immigrants for coming to the US illegally or Hillary Clinton for her email scandal.
> 
> New Zealand’s government is legitimate because they gained independence from the illegitimate British Empire and are internationally recognized by legitimate governments such as the US.


trump can suck my cock and the law can suck my ass


----------



## JacindaArdern (Mar 19, 2019)

Washington Post said:


> Governments that don't respect fundamental rights are not legitimate and any nation that imprisons its citizens for merely sharing or viewing a video is not democratic. If a nation decided to pursue regime change for New Zealand, I would support it 100%. But that is obviously unlikely to happen, so the next best thing is to mock the fake kiwis for eternity.


I want a constitution and a .357 magnum. The USA is the only free country on the planet.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice response Null. Fight the good fight.


----------



## JacindaArdern (Mar 19, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> Nice response Null. Fight the good fight.


What's the staff room like at the NZSIS? Do you guys get proper coffee or just that instant powder shit?


----------



## energ1a (Mar 19, 2019)

So it would seem my ISP has just blocked kiwi farms..


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

energ1a said:


> So it would seem my ISP has just blocked kiwi farms..



Name and shame.


----------



## bobby (Mar 19, 2019)

wew lads, just caught a clip on one of the local news stations here in ausland where they mentioned kiwi farms. So apparently we're all the shooters accomplices now?


----------



## JimmerSnail (Mar 19, 2019)

slowpoke, but also the Aussies are now blocking KF.
Exactly as we said, they just wanted an excuse to block everything.

Welp, time to learn how VPNs actually works. (also shoutout to openvpn for not being a nagware.)
I still have been only using EvolveHQ or Tunngle to play online, for some reason those were called "VPNs" although they weren't, since VLan is another thing.


----------



## antichina (Mar 19, 2019)

New Zealand and Australia become more and more like China in Internet Censorship but their current stage are still very primitive, they only blocked a few websites which discussing NZ shooting event, and these kind of blockings are very easily circumvented by applying VPN or other proxy tools. In China the goverment has blocked most of overseas VPN only a few can work because GFW can conduct deep protocol inspection identify the protocol of encrypted data stream then block it, so you need use special anti-censorship software to circumvent GFW for outside free world. After this issue I think NZ and AU gov will control Internet more strictly then they will buy more sophisticate hardwares from China since Huawei's router is specially for these censorship purpose.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

JimmerSnail said:


> View attachment 699635
> slowpoke, but also the Aussies are now blocking KF.
> Exactly as we said, they just wanted an excuse to block everything.
> 
> ...



It's not all Australian ISPs.  Aussie Broadband and TPG are currently not blocking.

It's absolutely time for VPNs though.  US ISPs may be starting to block based on a couple of posts in the other thread.


----------



## Florence (Mar 19, 2019)

JimmerSnail said:


> View attachment 699635
> slowpoke, but also the Aussies are now blocking KF.
> Exactly as we said, they just wanted an excuse to block everything.
> 
> ...


I wonder which Australian government official’s cock Likeicare’s sucking to keep EDF unblocked.


----------



## swampprince (Mar 19, 2019)

If I had a penis it would be full chubbed at "Fuck you and fuck your shithole country. "


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

antichina said:


> New Zealand and Australia become more and more like China in Internet Censorship but their current stage are still very primitive, they only blocked a few websites which discussing NZ shooting event, and these kind of blockings are very easily circumvented by applying VPN or other proxy tools. In China the goverment has blocked most of overseas VPN only a few can work because GFW can conduct deep protocol insection identify the protocol of encrypted data stream then block it, so you need use special anti-censorship software to circumvent GFW for outside free world. After this issue I think NZ and AU gov will control Internet more strictly then they will buy more sophisticate hardwares from China since Huawei's router is specially for these censorship purpose.


That is a very scary reality to imagine.


----------



## tyjc (Mar 19, 2019)

JimmerSnail said:


> View attachment 699635
> slowpoke, but also the Aussies are now blocking KF.
> Exactly as we said, they just wanted an excuse to block everything.
> 
> ...


Censorship on any level is disgusting, but can people stop spreading fake news. The government hasn't forced anyone to block anything (though it wouldn't surprise me if it happens in the future).

It's only a few ISPs doing it on their own accord.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 19, 2019)

The only bad part about using VPNs is 95% of them are banned on 4chan. How else will I shitpost?
Before anyone asks, trying to get around it through DNS doesn't work for me. I can't even go into the modem to change it, Optus literally took the feature to change the DNS settings out of this modem.


----------



## tyjc (Mar 19, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> The only bad part about using VPNs is 95% of them are banned on 4chan. How else will I shitpost?
> Before anyone asks, trying to get around it through DNS doesn't work for me. I can't even go into the modem to change it, Optus literally took the feature to change the DNS settings out of this modem.


You can change your DNS on anything. Through Windows itself, or individual browsers. You don't need to change your modems DNS.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 19, 2019)

tyjc said:


> You can change your DNS on anything. Through Windows itself, or individual browsers. You don't need to change your modems DNS.


I've tried 8.8.8.8, 1.1.1.1, even some other DNS servers. Flushed the DNS, tried Simple DNSCrypt since I saw it being shilled on /pol/, nothing's working. Either they're not blocking it at the DNS level or I'm a weapons-grade brainlet.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

NotAKitty said:


> I wonder which Australian government official’s cock Likeicare’s sucking to keep EDF unblocked.



EDF is blocked for me.


----------



## tyjc (Mar 19, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> I've tried 8.8.8.8, 1.1.1.1, even some other DNS servers. Flushed the DNS, tried Simple DNSCrypt since I saw it being shilled on /pol/, nothing's working. Either they're not blocking it at the DNS level or I'm a weapons-grade brainlet.


You said you were using Optus, but they haven't blocked anything? What device and ISP are you using? How are you posting now?


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 19, 2019)

tyjc said:


> You said you were using Optus, but they haven't blocked anything? What device and ISP are you using? How are you posting now?


I'm posting through Kiwifarms.is as someone earlier in the thread suggested. Earlier I was using Windscribe to view and post on kiwifarms.net.
Optus has blocked Kiwifarms.net, 4chan, 8chan, and probably some other sites I haven't tried since at least midday today.
EDIT: I read another thread, another guy has a similar issue with changing the DNS not working. So I've got a good feeling that, unlike NZ or other ISPs, Optus is blocking these sites at a level that can't be avoided through a simple DNS change.


----------



## Pargon (Mar 19, 2019)

JimmerSnail said:


> View attachment 699635
> slowpoke, but also the Aussies are now blocking KF.
> Exactly as we said, they just wanted an excuse to block everything.
> 
> ...



I signed up for Private Internet Access based on Dear Leader's recommendation as the first VPN I'd ever used and I'm completely happy with it. Works on mobile too.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> I'm posting through Kiwifarms.is as someone earlier in the thread suggested. Earlier I was using Windscribe to view and post on kiwifarms.net.
> Optus has blocked Kiwifarms.net, 4chan, 8chan, and probably some other sites I haven't tried since at least midday today.


Are you using Windows 10? I can PM you a guide to change DNS to see if that helps. I used it when my ISP (Spark) blocked 4chan for me.


----------



## tyjc (Mar 19, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> I'm posting through Kiwifarms.is as someone earlier in the thread suggested. Earlier I was using Windscribe to view and post on kiwifarms.net.
> Optus has blocked Kiwifarms.net, 4chan, 8chan, and probably some other sites I haven't tried since at least midday today.
> EDIT: I read another thread, another guy has a similar issue with changing the DNS not working. So I've got a good feeling that, unlike NZ or other ISPs, Optus is blocking these sites at a level that can't be avoided through a simple DNS change.


You may be doing something wrong. But honestly just invest in a VPN; cheap as fuck and will solve all problems. I also suggest switching to a non-cucked ISP.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 19, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> Are you using Windows 10? I can PM you a guide to change DNS to see if that helps,. I used it when my ISP (Spark) blocked 4chan for me.


Yes, I am. You can go ahead and PM me that if you'd like.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> Are you using Windows 10? I can PM you a guide to change DNS to see if that helps,. I used it when my ISP (Spark) blocked 4chan for me.



I can confirm that changing DNS does not work for me on Optus.  It's not working for people on Whirlpool, either, and they're somewhat tech savvy.

From Whirlpool


----------



## error619 (Mar 19, 2019)

energ1a said:


> So it would seem my ISP has just blocked kiwi farms..


Get VPN, problem solved.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 19, 2019)

repentance said:


> I can confirm that changing DNS does not work for me on Optus.  It's not working for people on Whirlpool, either, and they're somewhat tech savvy.


Damn. As I suspected. Seems like getting a VPN is the only way to go.
That being said, aren't most VPNs banned from posting on 4chan?


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

Pargon said:


> I signed up for Private Internet Access based on Dear Leader's recommendation as the first VPN I'd ever used and I'm completely happy with it. Works on mobile too.


I've been with them for a few years now and I'm completely happy with the service.


----------



## Safir (Mar 19, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> China is a freer country for anyone who isn't a pervert. Russia is even better (you get all the perversion you want on VK but Mindgeek isn't getting ad dollars from it).


Russia just passed laws which prohibit criticizing the govt and spreading "false" info (providing evidence the govt lies) with fines up to $25'000.
It's also prohibited to contest a religious claim made by any believer of the four official religions, except as an ordained clergyman of a superior religion (Russian Orthodox Christians (incels only) > ethnic Caucasian Muslims > the Jewish congregation under Berl Lazar > trans-Ural ethnic Buddhists).
Online porn is prosecuted selectively and can lead to pedo charges ("information which may be harmful to children's health and development").
Normies are detained indefinitely without trial on the basis of laughable digital forensic "evidence" compiled by experts who have trouble saving an outlook attachment to desktop.
Over 10'000 vicious drug lords are under investigation or have already been sent to the camps for importing micrograms of opium cunningly disguised as tonnes of confectionery poppyseed cargo, or testifying on behalf of pastry chefs.

Russia is an extraordinarily shitty place. If you're a Westerner who wants to speak his mind and not bow down to perfumed men in dresses, look elsewhere.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

Add TPG to the list.


----------



## energ1a (Mar 19, 2019)

Mammal said:


> I just love how Western countries are turning into the very things that British authors Huxley and Orwell warned against. I also find it highly ironic that, in particular, it so happens that the Commonwealth countries fit their fictional descriptions the most.. And yet Commonwealth citizens don't do anything about it. Simply amazing.



We don't have a Bill of Rights. Fuck in straya free speech is only an 'implied' right, plus the boomers are more than willing to bend over and take any erosion of their liberties, and shout down anyone who complains.


----------



## bobby (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm starting to get rather worried about all this.. Especially now that from a few sources it seems like dns blocking is no longer in effect with a few ISP's at the moment.  Fuck if I know how this is gonna end up lads.


----------



## BoxofMonkeys (Mar 19, 2019)

Washington Post said:


> Governments that don't respect fundamental rights are not legitimate and any nation that imprisons its citizens for merely sharing or viewing a video is not democratic. If a nation decided to pursue regime change for New Zealand, I would support it 100%. But that is obviously unlikely to happen, so the next best thing is to mock the fake kiwis for eternity.


China might be able to regime change NZ, IIRC they own a good amount of critical industries there.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

BoxofMonkeys said:


> China might be able to regime change NZ, IIRC they own a good amount of critical industries there.


They're buying up everything they can. In the news recently a big Chinese diary company named Yili is purchasing New Zealand’s second largest dairy co-operative, Westland, for about NZ$246 million but it's pending approval by both China’s and New Zealand's governments, as well as Westland’s shareholders.


----------



## energ1a (Mar 19, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> They're buying up everything they can. In the news recently a big Chinese diary company named Yili is purchasing New Zealand’s second largest dairy co-operative, Westland, for about NZ$246 million but it's pending approval by both China’s and New Zealand's governments, as well as Westland’s shareholders.



That's what happens when your leader is Comrade Arden.


----------



## tyjc (Mar 19, 2019)

When @Null says he has reduced data retention, what exactly is he talking about? Is there any info stored at all?


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

tyjc said:


> When @Null says he has reduced data retention, what exactly is he talking about? Is there any info stored at all?


Not entirely sure. I would imagine it would have something to do with users data and online activity.



energ1a said:


> That's what happens when your leader is Comrade Arden.


Unfortunately that is the case.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 19, 2019)

Ariel said:


> View attachment 699514





Quite an exceptional individual, as you can see.


----------



## Null (Mar 19, 2019)

tyjc said:


> When @Null says he has reduced data retention, what exactly is he talking about? Is there any info stored at all?


NGINX logs are disabled,
User changes are retained for no more than 1 day,
I've deleted all cloud archives of the database.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Mar 19, 2019)

It's quite amazing seeing some media sites imply or just literally straight-up lie that Tarrant was a poster here, especially if we consider the following: what if he really was? I am sure that he would end up being halal'ed in some form, sooner or later if that was the case. And if we managed to realize that he would shoot up the Christchurch mosques, I wouldn't doubt that a good number of users, especially Kiwi ones, would be immediately contacting the authorities.

Can you imagine the hilarity of this backwater forum made to make fun of dipshits that all sorts of retards hate actually help in stopping a mass shooting?


----------



## JuliusCaesar (Mar 19, 2019)

This sort of shit is the one time I'm grateful for how divided the gov't is in America. It's a lot harder to censor the web when no one up top can agree on what's okay to censor and what isn't, and they can't knee-jerk ban guns either.

I feel bad for the kiwis and ozzies getting punished for some rando psychopath's actions. Are they gonna take the gun away from that guy who saved most of his mosque's lives?


----------



## LiPoPhil (Mar 19, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> All of the people in there saying that censoring the video is totally fine because it's the equivalent of child porn are blowing my mind with their stupidity.



That's funny but also kind of the same reasoning for banning CP in the first place, isn't it? If CP videos hurt children, then videos about executing Muslims hurt said Muslims. Just sayin' there's a threshold in any society, even one with the most freedumz on the planet, where a thought crime becomes an actual crime.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 19, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> That's funny but also kind of the same reasoning for banning CP in the first place, isn't it? If CP videos hurt children, then videos about executing Muslims hurt said Muslims. Just sayin' there's a threshold in any society, even one with the most freedumz on the planet, where a thought crime becomes an actual crime.


In addition to children being hurt just by the creation of CP, distribution and consumption of CP creates demand for yet more CP. The same cannot be said for videos of school shootings, terrorist attacks, etc.


----------



## JimmerSnail (Mar 19, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> View attachment 699677
> Quite an exceptional individual, as you can see.


Do I smell a lolcow?



LiPoPhil said:


> That's funny but also kind of the same reasoning for banning CP in the first place, isn't it? If CP videos hurt children, then videos about executing Muslims hurt said Muslims. Just sayin' there's a threshold in any society, even one with the most freedumz on the planet, where a thought crime becomes an actual crime.





Stock Image Photographer said:


> In addition to children being hurt just by the creation of CP, distribution and consumption of CP creates demand for yet more CP. The same cannot be said for videos of school shootings, terrorist attacks, etc.


How about all those LiveLeak videos with Jihadists killing people? or those very same videos on facebook?
Why isn't any of these journals talking about it saying the Jihad is terrible and should be stopped, with the very same fervency they're shitting on anything that is white and straight?

There are always two (three) kind of muslims: Jihadists (bloodthirsty extremists maniacs) [which most of the time includes Shiites, which are fundamentalists as fuck and always go to war against the Sunnis], and Sunnis (which also gets killed the Jihadist's terrorist attacks, and are the most chilled kind. The kind that lets her daughter go around in a more "Occidentalized" way. TL;DR: the ones that fight against the ISIS)


----------



## YarrBlueballs (Mar 19, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> In addition to children being hurt just by the creation of CP, distribution and consumption of CP creates demand for yet more CP. The same cannot be said for videos of school shootings, terrorist attacks, etc.


Didn't Null say that U.S. police wanted the video for 'training'? DOES THAT MAKE THEM TERRORISTS?!
Kiwis are acting as dumb as the actual bird.


----------



## JuliusCaesar (Mar 19, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> That's funny but also kind of the same reasoning for banning CP in the first place, isn't it? If CP videos hurt children, then videos about executing Muslims hurt said Muslims. Just sayin' there's a threshold in any society, even one with the most freedumz on the planet, where a thought crime becomes an actual crime.





Stock Image Photographer said:


> In addition to children being hurt just by the creation of CP, distribution and consumption of CP creates demand for yet more CP. The same cannot be said for videos of school shootings, terrorist attacks, etc.


Yeah, that's a pretty damn big distinction. Viewing CP creates more  child victims, viewing a terrorist attack video isn't going to create another terrorist attack. They're not really comparable. If you wanted to ban the terrorist attack video, you'd have to ban every video of people dying on the internet, which I don't foresee happening.


----------



## LiPoPhil (Mar 19, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> distribution and consumption of CP creates demand for yet more CP. The same cannot be said for videos of school shootings, terrorist attacks, etc.



Weeeeeell, there's at least one whole internet full of degenerates masturbating over that kind of stuff. All mainstream news organizations rely on the people's cravings for disasters and police chases to report about, which creates a prospering market for emulating dipshits. On the other hand, what creates the demand for CP is being a pedophile scumbag, not the existence of CP. If we decide that posession [of anything] out of "curiosity" is fine but masturbating to it is a no-no, then there's hardly a way to enforce it.


----------



## MW 590 (Mar 19, 2019)

Washington Post said:


> Governments that don't respect fundamental rights are not legitimate and any nation that imprisons its citizens for merely sharing or viewing a video is not democratic. If a nation decided to pursue regime change for New Zealand, I would support it 100%. But that is obviously unlikely to happen, so the next best thing is to mock the fake kiwis for eternity.


I don’t see how banning a video made by a terrorist is violating people’s fundamental rights. The terrorist made the video because he wants to demonstrate his crimes to the world so allowing the video to circulate is what he wants. 

The US Constitution also does not apply to New Zealand.


----------



## YarrBlueballs (Mar 19, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> I don’t see how banning a video made by a terrorist is violating people’s fundamental rights. The terrorist made the video because he wants to demonstrate his crimes to the world so allowing the video to circulate is what he wants.
> 
> The US Constitution also does not apply to New Zealand.


Freedom of Speech should be upheld in every country. If you don't, eventually shit will start being thrown, and people will die either from ignorance, or from revolution. Also, memory-holing was considered a sin during the USSR days when dictators did it, why wouldn't it be equally bad now if it's a 'democracy' doing it? Evil is evil, no matter how much gold it coats itself with.

Add onto that that today's modern ability to communicate around the world is homogenizing what it means to be a citizen, and the elites really don't like it since Pax Americana culture makes the common Westerner's grasp on fundamentals more in-line with the American system.


----------



## TheBest (Mar 19, 2019)

Guli said:


> "Will definitely consider what you have said. "
> 
> From the time I worked in an office, in this context, I think this means you ruined that guys week.
> 
> ...


I shed a tear and it turned into a bald eagle.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 19, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> In addition to children being hurt just by the creation of CP, distribution and consumption of CP creates demand for yet more CP. The same cannot be said for videos of school shootings, terrorist attacks, etc.



This is a very bold statement to make and it has not been proven in any way but you're treating it as if it's fact.

Why do you consider it beyond the realm of possibility that an avid gorehound who is into watching school shootings might some day decide to graduate to committing them? Isn't that the exact same argument that people use to say there's no such thing as a non-offending pedophile - if you look at pictures of lolis you will eventually molest a child?


----------



## Washington Post (Mar 19, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> I don’t see how banning a video made by a terrorist is violating people’s fundamental rights. The terrorist made the video because he wants to demonstrate his crimes to the world so allowing the video to circulate is what he wants.
> 
> The US Constitution also does not apply to New Zealand.



This has nothing to do with the Constitution. There are very basic human rights that should be upheld in all countries. For example, if a government is murdering its own citizens, this is sometimes used as a justification to topple that government even if the murder of the citizens is legal under the nation's laws.

When a nation doesn't uphold basic human rights, the international community should ideally use various means available to them, such as sanctions or even military action, in extreme cases, to protect the citizens. Of course, this often doesn't happen, but that doesn't mean that the behavior of the New Zealand government should be considered acceptable, especially for a developed nation.

Arresting someone for viewing a video is an extreme punishment for something that shouldn't even be a crime in the first place. I can't imagine how someone would think it'd be acceptable for someone to lose 14 years of their life simply for viewing a video. Even a small fine would be going too far.

Edit: I'm not saying that New Zealand needs sanctions or military action obviously, lol. In a sane world, they'd have their reputation severely damaged as a result of these actions though.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

YarrBlueballs said:


> Didn't Null say that U.S. police wanted the video for 'training'? DOES THAT MAKE THEM TERRORISTS?!
> Kiwis are acting as dumb as the actual bird.



That's an excellent point. The US LEO are requesting this to help them decide what to do and not do. Civilians want it for the same reason.

If there was a mass people rush or even a four-person rush at 7:03, there'd be at least two dozen less dead people now and one of the dead people would be Tarrant.

The video makes that clear in a way that no journo's account can.

And it's ironic that the asspatting journo Marnie posted screenshots of the beginning of this thread. She's advocating KF site bans at the ISP level because it's haaateful and shaaameful, so how'd she get those to screenshot?


----------



## Beautiful Border (Mar 19, 2019)

Washington Post said:


> This has nothing to do with the Constitution. There are very basic human rights that should be upheld in all countries. For example, if a government is murdering its own citizens, this is sometimes used as a justification to topple that government even if the murder of the citizens is legal under the nation's laws.
> 
> When a nation doesn't uphold basic human rights, the international community should ideally use various means available to them, such as sanctions or even military action, in extreme cases, to protect the citizens. Of course, this often doesn't happen, but that doesn't mean that the behavior of the New Zealand government should be considered acceptable, especially for a developed nation.
> 
> ...


You should keep in mind that, up until this shooting, the biggest news story in New Zealand this year was that a family of Irish tourists were rowdy and tried to start fights with the locals (I'm not kidding). NZ is a country where shit like this simply doesn't happen, so now there's a lot of flailing around like headless chickens trying to deal with it. I don't think he's going to serve the full 14 years for it, he'll probably only be sentenced for a year or so with parole. Either that or there's a huge element to that case that is being withheld from the public (like he co-operated with Brendon in planning the shooting) but I doubt it.


----------



## LiPoPhil (Mar 19, 2019)

JuliusCaesar said:


> Viewing CP creates more  child victims, viewing a terrorist attack video isn't going to create another terrorist attack.


The child is already a victim and so are the dead Muslims, that's independent of the view count. Whether possession of "material" creates more of the crime depends on the sicko in possession, not on the material. Before anyone starts drooling, I don't care for the CP possession laws and don't want to change them, but only because I'm not affected - same goes for possession of meth or heroin. From a die-hard free speech absolutist point of view it's still a thought crime (like software piracy) unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Male Idiot (Mar 19, 2019)

We are the Shitlords of the Universe! Fear our sassy comment threads, new Z-land.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> The child is already a victim and so are the dead Muslims, that's independent of the view count. Whether possession of "material" creates more of the crime depends on the sicko in possession, not on the material. Before anyone starts drooling, I don't care for the CP possession laws and don't want to change them, but only because I'm not affected - same goes for possession of meth or heroin. From a die-hard free speech absolutist point of view it's still a thought crime (like software piracy) unless proven otherwise.



There's precedent for allowing CP. Traci Lords. The US recognized that it couldn't punish everyone who saw or even had in possession her pornography as that'd mean prosecuting almost anyone who watched porn in the mid-1980s--so it decriminalized having the videos if you had them before. People can't legally sell them, which I agree with.


----------



## MW 590 (Mar 19, 2019)

YarrBlueballs said:


> Freedom of Speech should be upheld in every country. If you don't, eventually shit will start being thrown, and people will die either from ignorance, or from revolution. Also, memory-holing was considered a sin during the USSR days when dictators did it, why wouldn't it be equally bad now if it's a 'democracy' doing it? Evil is evil, no matter how much gold it coats itself with.
> 
> Add onto that that today's modern ability to communicate around the world is homogenizing what it means to be a citizen, and the elites really don't like it since Pax Americana culture makes the common Westerner's grasp on fundamentals more in-line with the American system.


The US is the only country that has absolute freedom of speech(with exception to threats and defamation). It is unique to the US Constitution. All other democracies have a greater amount of exceptions to freedom of speech. Of course, no government should censor the truth. The corrupt European Union governments have gone to far and have been jailing people for exposing the truth about the correlation between open borders and terrorism, sexual assault, and rape. But New Zealand is not censoring the truth. They are not covering up the fact that this terrorist attack happened, they just don't want the video circulated because it can be used to glorify his crimes and inspire other sick people into committing similar acts.

So while I support absolute freedom of speech in the US, I do not support it in England when the true king is restored to the throne and England becomes an absolute monarchy again.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 19, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> The child is already a victim and so are the dead Muslims, that's independent of the view count.



Allowing people to view CP increases the market and encourages people to create more CP for profit. Nobody is making terrorist attack videos for profit.


----------



## Edward (Mar 19, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> The US Constitution also does not apply to New Zealand.



We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.  — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed,  — That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government.
— US Declaration of Independence



			
				Jacob Harrison said:
			
		

> New Zealand is not censoring the truth.



The doorman greeted the shooter.
One of the victims attempted to tackle the shooter.
[insert list of defamatory statements directed at KiwiFarms here]


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 19, 2019)

Edward said:


> One of the victims attempted to tackle the shooter.



That happened, dude was a legit hero.


----------



## JuliusCaesar (Mar 19, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> The child is already a victim and so are the dead Muslims, that's independent of the view count. Whether possession of "material" creates more of the crime depends on the sicko in possession, not on the material. Before anyone starts drooling, I don't care for the CP possession laws and don't want to change them, but only because I'm not affected - same goes for possession of meth or heroin. From a die-hard free speech absolutist point of view it's still a thought crime (like software piracy) unless proven otherwise.


I meant that more views/downloads of a CP video leads to a higher demand leads to more videos being created/more victims. The same does not apply to the terrorist attack video. Plus, nothing can be gained from CP other than sick enjoyment from pedophiles; the video of the shooting provides important context to the situation that we wouldn't have known without it. The dead muslims are still victims, but we know what happened to them now and the authorities in all parts of the world can use the video to better be able to prevent future terrorism victims.

Whether or not either is a thoughtcrime is a bit of a moot point.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Allowing people to view CP increases the market and encourages people to create more CP for profit. Nobody is making terrorist attack videos for profit.



Well, ISIS did it for profit.  And what was done incited over 40 countries that normally hate each other to squash it for humanity (and for profit). That's the socially redeeming value. It's part of history, also a socially redeeming value, and why Holocaust victims/Vietnam War footage/911 is shown to this day.

In this case, the footage has immediate value that could save more lives: Anyone who's seen it sees how they could have acted and how others could have acted to result in less carnage. That's why US law enforcement wants it, and that's why civilians should be able to view it.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Mar 19, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> Reading through this thread and a few others related to this topic on here, I see a lot of people getting their whine on about us being called "neo-Nazi" and "incel". Here's the thing, guys.
> 
> This site didn't get to be the pile of hilarious shit it is today by users caring what other people think. You look at our threads, and what do you see? Savage takedowns of mentally ill trannies. Furries being outted for the worst kinds of degeneracy. Insecure manlets being doxed and mocked because of their odd shaped dicks.
> 
> ...




I wanna be the illegitimate love child of Gandalf and Dumbledore! Fucking wizard yay!
TBH I don't gaf what they say bout us. I love this little site, and it has been a place where I have seen some of the best and worst of human discussions, on some of the worst and strangest people that put themselves out on the web. Even our resident asshats are smarter and more on point than the talking heads of shill mainstream news.


----------



## Cheetahman (Mar 19, 2019)

I remember hearing it on a Rackets stream a while back, the feds keep archives of CP for the purpose of cataloguing to determine if a spread is of old victims or newly-created victims. Contrast to LEOs asking for the video in order to train to prevent new terrorist attacks, where having this information directly makes it possible to prevent new attacks. 
It's also possible to argue that the intention behind CP is to be consumed by pedophiles for their sick enjoyment, the intention behind filming acts of terrorism is to _inspire terror_.


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 19, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Allowing people to view CP increases the market and encourages people to create more CP for profit. Nobody is making terrorist attack videos for profit.


yet


----------



## MW 590 (Mar 19, 2019)

Edward said:


> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.  — That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed,  — That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government.


The Declaration of Independence's statement that people having certain inalienable rights is a common truth agreed upon by Christendom and the international community(except for Communist and Muslim countries). It is just that different countries have a different interpretations of the specifics of these rights. For example, 49 out of 50 US states do not consider prostitution to be a liberty while other countries do.


> The doorman greeted the shooter.
> One of the victims attempted to tackle the shooter.
> [insert list of defamatory statements directed at KiwiFarms here]


What are the defamatory statements?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 19, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> Reading through this thread and a few others related to this topic on here, I see a lot of people getting their whine on about us being called "neo-Nazi" and "incel". Here's the thing, guys.
> 
> This site didn't get to be the pile of hilarious shit it is today by users caring what other people think. You look at our threads, and what do you see? Savage takedowns of mentally ill trannies. Furries being outted for the worst kinds of degeneracy. Insecure manlets being doxed and mocked because of their odd shaped dicks.
> 
> ...


Personally, If I gave a iota of a fuck what people thought about me being here I wouldn't be here. It's one of the last few places where you can speak the truth and not get banned for it. Laughed at for sure, but not out right banned.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Mar 19, 2019)

downwardspiral said:


> yet



Dammit I was about to do this exact same post. Anyway, I keep thinking about how utterly DUMB the media has become. I'm a history buff, have seen and read atrocities from the Crusades all the way to Mai Li and beyond, and my peers, my professors, NONE of us have watched any of that and said to ourselves, "Gee seems Neeto lets go restart the fuckin Inquisition eh?" and I don't know a single fucker that thinks that way. By the reasoning of the mainstream media  and NZ LE every fucking HiPs major in every university is a goddamned terrorist in training. 

PS- They make terrorists movies for profit already, cannot explain Tom Green any other way. I see him and get triggered to violence.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

Daily Mail, which itself published but then took down the video, joins in:
http://archive.md/VDXA6





*'You're a small, irrelevant island nation': The expletive-laden email an American website sent to New Zealand police after refusing to share Christchurch terrorist's emails*

*Kiwi Farms founder Joshua Moon refused to cooperate with New Zealand police*
*Emails show detectives asked the site for information on shooter's alleged posts*
*Moon published his response onto his site calling the request a 'joke' *
*He admitted he was responsible for posting Tarrant's video and manifesto online*

The founder of an American far-right chat board has lashed out at New Zealand police after they requested information on posts linked to the Christchurch shooting.
An email exchange posted on Kiwi Farms on Monday, reveals New Zealand Detective Senior Sergeant John Michael had asked the site to preserve any relevant email and IP addresses to aid their investigation.
Accused gunman Brenton Tarrant, 28, is believed to have posted his 74-page manifesto and details of his alleged attack onto the site ran by American Joshua Moon. 
He also foreshadowed the shootings on at least one other controversial forum popular among alt-right groups.


----------



## Edward (Mar 19, 2019)

> That happened, dude was a legit hero.


Various people interpret it as an attempt to run past. Hard to tell for certain since the video blurs out at that spot, but his body was angled away and he fell to the side.

Edit: meh. After watching that part a few dozen times in slow motion, he did grab on to Tarrant's arm instead of rounding the corner, so it probably was a takedown attempt.








> What are the defamatory statements?


Tarrant was affiliated with this website. Posts directly connected to the shooting were made during the event. The website is popular with [list of stereotypes the left hates].
More or less every word of this article.


----------



## Nasty (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Accused gunman Brenton Tarrant, 28, is believed to have posted his 74-page manifesto and details of his alleged attack onto the site ran by American Joshua Moon.



How are they coming up with this crap?


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 19, 2019)

Nasty said:


> How are they coming up with this crap?



This is intended to punish Null for not complying with a bullshit illegal request to hand over information to assholes on a blatant fishing expedition. Since Null refused to give the fascist pigs of New Zealand free reign so they could oppress their own citizens, they have instead mobilized the lugenpresse to shame and defame him and make him the evil one to deflect from their own evil.

And that's all they can really do, and I laugh at them for it.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

Nasty said:


> How are they coming up with this crap?



The same way they're putting it in the headline that @Null refused to turn over the shooter's emails.

This is what people believe when they trust journos to deliver their info while calling not to look at the primary source of the info.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 19, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> This is intended to punish Null for not complying with a bullshit illegal request to hand over information to assholes on a blatant fishing expedition. Since Null refused to give the fascist pigs of New Zealand free reign so they could oppress their own citizens, they have instead mobilized the lugenpresse to shame and defame him and make him the evil one to deflect from their own evil.
> 
> And that's all they can really do, and I laugh at them for it.


If I had the extra money, I'd be more than happy to donate it to a legal fund for him. One good lawsuit could pay for the Farms for a life time.

The media never learns that they shouldn't lie about people in the press. I would suggest the instant any of these go up to archive them as they change hourly in some instances.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

JuliusCaesar said:


> I meant that more views/downloads of a CP video leads to a higher demand leads to more videos being created/more victims. The same does not apply to the terrorist attack video.


I think in at least some cases, they're both doing it for notoriety. Not that they necessarily want to be caught, but they want to be admired and/or feared in the eyes of at least some of the viewers. That said, they're still totally different situations, and as for the remainder of your post that I didn't quote, I fully agree.

There is no valid reason for anyone, anywhere, to view or distribute child porn, except specific agents of law enforcement in the direct course of investigating those crimes and finding and prosecuting the abusers - and that, only because it is absolutely necessary to achieve justice.

Terrorist attacks, on the other hand, are newsworthy to the public, and there are potentially valuable insights to be gained about the identities, ideologies, and tactics of both the attacker(s) and the victim(s). Except in the _rare_ cases where specific items of national security must be kept secret, the public has a right to have the full, uncensored facts.

That brings me to another critical difference: these media sources have _watched the very video that they don't want us to watch_. When terrorist attacks happen, _the press_ believe that _they_ should also have access to the raw, uncensored evidence, so _they_ can tell us who dunnit and what to believe. I don't trust the press to do that. If they need access to raw, uncensored evidence, then so do we, because _we are the press_. "The press" is literally anyone with a message and a soapbox, and the large news outlets should not be allowed to gatekeep it by restricting our access to the evidence.

I'm quite alright with handing over child sex abuse cases to the FBI to investigate. They can tell us who dunnit and what to believe. They can present the case in court in a way that achieves justice for those victims, and there is absolutely no reason that _anyone_ outside of that process should see that type of horrific evidence. I'm _not_ alright with letting _the press_ have access to _non-public evidence_, in terrorism cases or any other kind.


Nasty said:


> How are they coming up with this crap?





Spoiler


----------



## Troonos (Mar 19, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> @Null is a heretic. Trump supporters are supposed to respect the law, and he is now encouraging New Zealanders to break New Zealand’s laws. If we don’t respect the law, then we don’t have the moral high ground when condemning illegal immigrants for coming to the US illegally or Hillary Clinton for her email scandal.
> 
> New Zealand’s government is legitimate because they gained independence from the illegitimate British Empire and are internationally recognized by legitimate governments such as the US.



What in fuck's name are you talking about? Trump supporters are allegedly supposed to be anti-authoritarian (how that pans out in reality might be questionable). Pandering to a nanny state's demands that KF dox New Zealand citizens so that they can be imprisoned for watching a video or posting on a forum is exactly the kind of censorship and bullying that people were trying to move away from by voting for Trump. That was the most autistic post I've ever read.


----------



## JuliusCaesar (Mar 19, 2019)

Kosher Salt said what I was trying to say, but better. (Not a sentence I thought I'd say, but user handles are always like that and I'm sure no one would think they'd ever say "I agree with juliuscaesar!" either.)

Anyway, fuck the media and fuck the shithole countries trying to restrict access to information and free speech on the web. If laws are unjust then you're in your right to break them. Sure, a lot exist for a reason and breaking laws willy-nilly isn't good either, but that's not what we're talking about. Good on Null for keeping his users' identities safe.


----------



## Qualin Frank (Mar 19, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> I'm _not_ alright with letting _the press_ have access to _non-public evidence_, in terrorism cases or any other kind.



Given the current state of, ahem, _journalism_, having them be the sole gatekeepers of anything seems like a terrible fucking idea regardless of the subject matter.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Allowing people to view CP increases the market and encourages people to create more CP for profit. Nobody is making terrorist attack videos for profit.



Well, why not?  Are they stupid or something?


----------



## Laochra (Mar 19, 2019)

While the New Zealand Dhimmis fret over some retaliation, this is the kind of shit happening in their country: 
Muslim teen planned to ram car into people and then stab them “for Allah”
Muslim screaming “Allahu akbar” threatens to slit man’s throat
Teen jihadi to get “proper Islamic counselling” to “overcome his radicalization”
Muslim from NZ joined ISIS, called for jihad massacres in NZ, would be “surprised” if NZ doesn’t allow him back
New Zealand Police department welcomes imam who called Jews “the enemy” for Ramadan event
New Zealand Muslim forms his own Islamic State

Dear New Zealand: Put a gun to your heads. It's faster.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 19, 2019)

International organizations would actually like to go the way of EU and Commonwealth speech standards worldwide. Hell the US itself pushes for criminalization of anti-Israel speech in countries like the UK. It's just that the US constitution prevents both international organizations and the US government from achieving that, and thank God for that.


----------



## Qualin Frank (Mar 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Well, why not?  Are they stupid or something?



Now I'm trying to figure out what a market-focused ISIS video would look like. Would it be akin to a used car ad, just bloodier? "Pay for three bombings and the fourth one is free!"


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

Newsweek: Why You Shouldn't Watch The Video and What to Do If You Did
http://archive.md/zbrGs
DIMI REIDER , INTERNATIONAL AFFAIRS EDITOR
ON 3/15/19 AT 9:38 AM EDT 

Horrific videos like the ones posted by the Christchurch mosque shooting suspect Brenton Tarrant are geared to appeal to the morbidly curious, and appeal it did. Dozens of copies of what appears to be footage from a helmet-mounted camera are circulating on the darker corners of the internet and are being persistently posted on more mainstream platforms such as YouTube, Twitter and Facebook, which don't always manage to catch the video before it goes up.

*Some of us, like journalists and police, are professionally obliged to view distressing imagery to try to discern valuable new information, whether for investigation purposes or to better inform debate. A small minority of us might be scanning the footage in desperate hope to establish the whereabouts of our loved ones.*

But plenty of people are today looking at the Christchurch video for no real good reason—just because the draw of the drama and the apparent safety of viewing it from miles away, behind a computer screen. 

_Dimi Reider is the International Affairs Editor at _Newsweek._ H*e has been engaged in trauma work since 2015, with a focus on coping strategies.*_ 


And FreeRepublic dissecting news.com.au's KF story

http://archive.md/PjLu2


----------



## Doctor Jizzmopper (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Newsweek: Why You Shouldn't Watch The Video and What to Do If You Did
> http://archive.md/zbrGs
> DIMI REIDER , INTERNATIONAL AFFAIRS EDITOR
> ON 3/15/19 AT 9:38 AM EDT
> ...



That's fucking laughable. I can't be the only one that thinks reporters are for the most part paid shitposters.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 19, 2019)

Well at least Kotaku Australia is only talking about the sites that their countries are blocking








						Optus, Telstra, Vodafone Block Sites For Hosting Footage Of Christchurch Attacks
					

In the wake of community and political pressure following the livestreaming of the horrific terrorist attacks at Christchurch on Friday, Australian ISPs have started blocking some sites used to rehost footage of the livestream, including the infamous 8chan image board. Users began noticing today...




					www.kotaku.com.au
				



Same goes for Gizmodo








						New Zealand ISPs Say They're Blocking Sites That Fail To Remove Christchurch Shooting Video
					

Last week, a heavily-armed 28-year-old entered two mosques in Christchurch, New Zealand, and opened fire, killing at least 50 in the country’s worst modern shooting. Prior to attacking dozens of Muslim worshipers, the killer posted a manifesto, outlining why he planned to commit mass murder, and...




					gizmodo.com
				



I goes not everyone wants to lie about Josh...Yet.

Daily Telegraph wont cite Josh's full email it seems for obvious reasons





						We’re for Sydney | Daily Telegraph
					

All the latest news, views and campaigns for Sydney and NSW.




					www.dailytelegraph.com.au
				




A site I never even heard of is just rehashing the other articles without confirming if they're true or not.





						No Cookies | Gold Coast Bulletin
					

No Cookies




					www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au
				



Also, I doubt they ever joined any sites.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> And FreeRepublic dissecting news.com.au's KF story
> 
> http://archive.md/PjLu2



This comment is the reason people sign away their freedoms so that they can FEEL safer


> His writings show that Moon is a very sick puppy. He's rotten enough to justify any government meddling in his personal or business affairs. In short: he's a menace to society.


What kind of stupid statement is that? This country's officials are threatening people with up to 10 years in prison for watching a video. There's only one line from the replay that matters to me. Although the smackdown was appreciated and hilarious this one line is all that matters "I’m not turning over information about my users." That's it, nothing else. Ask Zuckerberg for your info on which New Zealanders watched the video. He'll probably be more than happy to provide a list.

Also throwing in a picture of Null is pretty messed up and unnecessary, especially considering the paragraph underneath it (not the caption) describes the shooter and his actions. Actually that paragraph about the shooter has no reason at all to be there. It's pretty dirty, but shouldn't expect more from these people.  I'm not sure the caption is entirely honest either.


----------



## TaterBot (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> In this case, the footage has immediate value that could save more lives: Anyone who's seen it sees how they could have acted and how others could have acted to result in less carnage. That's why US law enforcement wants it, and that's why civilians should be able to view it.


This ia an excellent point, and one that should be more emphasized.  Attacks aren't happening  exclusively in journalists' offices, government buildings,  or police stations -- they happen in public places to civilians, to ordinary people, to us. 
We have a right to be informed, a right to prepare ourselves by seeing what could happen, a right to defend ourselves.  Journalists and governments who take it upon themselves to censor these rights are being destructive to their own people, they're a type of traitors.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 19, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> Also throwing in a picture of Null is pretty messed up and unnecessary, especially considering the paragraph underneath it (not the caption) describes the shooter and his actions. Actually that paragraph about the shooter has no reason at all to be there. It's pretty dirty, but shouldn't expect more from these people.  I'm not sure the caption is entirely honest either.


Oh they're doing that intentionally. They want him to get more emails and threats so he caves.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Newsweek: Why You Shouldn't Watch The Video and What to Do If You Did
> http://archive.md/zbrGs
> DIMI REIDER , INTERNATIONAL AFFAIRS EDITOR
> ON 3/15/19 AT 9:38 AM EDT
> ...




Yo, Dimi.

We have the best reason in the world to watch that video, or ANY legal video - we want to watch it.   Doubt you said anything like this when ISIS was posting all their execution videos, which were worse than this, or Mexican drug cartel execution videos, which were worse than the NZ video.

The press needs to report the news, not tell us what we can and can't see.  First Amendment, shithead.  

Guess shit like your babble is one reason Newsweek got run out of the print marketplace.

Eat me.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Newsweek: Why You Shouldn't Watch The Video and What to Do If You Did
> http://archive.md/zbrGs
> DIMI REIDER , INTERNATIONAL AFFAIRS EDITOR
> ON 3/15/19 AT 9:38 AM EDT
> ...





			
				what this motherfucker meant said:
			
		

> I am special and am allowed to do things that you aren't because I need to be better informed for debate. You do not therefore it should be illegal for you to learn the same things I learned. I also get to decide what you get to watch arbitrarily. Please trust me. I'm an expert. Don't educate yourselves.



I couldn't imagine a better paralllel to the OG catholic church's refusal to translate biblical text from latin for so long. Information control leads to easy manipulation and dependency on authority. Thanks, Dimi! You're a creatin and I hope that someday a kebab slits your throat while you thank them for their tolerance.


----------



## Troonos (Mar 19, 2019)

Star Traveler on the Free Republic comments said:
			
		

> Well, maybe if you’re talking about scenery ... but not if you’re jailed for 14 years for posting a video they say you shouldn’t have. There is a guy in jail already, for posting that shooting video, and he has been denied bail. The authorities have got him ‘on the hook’ for 14 years in jail.



Whoa, wait. Does anyone have a source for this? Is it true? That is a horrifying level of tyrannical police state if so. I always wanted to visit NZ, but after all this fuckery, their government can suck my shit.

EDIT: Nevermind, a quick Google search confirmed it. What a fucking joke. New Zealand doesn't deserve to be considered part of the "first world".


----------



## Doctor Jizzmopper (Mar 19, 2019)

This should make people's heads spin at 1200 RPM


----------



## Niggernerd (Mar 19, 2019)

Squire of Gothos said:


> The people commenting on the ZeroHedge article seemed to like Josh's response as much as we did, I even saw a few links to the shooter's thread in the comments
> View attachment 697870


the feeder erverlords power grows.
hail to the king baby.


----------



## Qualin Frank (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> _Dimi Reider is the International Affairs Editor at _Newsweek._ H*e has been engaged in trauma work since 2015, with a focus on coping strategies.*_



"Engaged in trauma work" makes it sound like he's the one inflicting it. Shit. No wonder he wants to keep the whole video to himself.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 19, 2019)

Beautiful Border said:


> You should keep in mind that, up until this shooting, the biggest news story in New Zealand this year was that a family of Irish tourists were rowdy and tried to start fights with the locals (I'm not kidding).


Technically they were Irish travellers or full on gypsies rather than just regular Irish lads and lasses, but yeah, it was basically reported on with the level of coverage that a mass shooting by a white guy would get in the states.



Edward said:


> > What were the defamatory statements?
> 
> 
> Tarrant was affiliated with this website. Posts directly connected to the shooting were made during the event. The website is popular with [list of stereotypes the left hates].


Thoughts on hand-delivering cease and desist letters to the journalists involved? Would probably get the most lulz if they referred to US law.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Mar 19, 2019)

Doctor Jizzmopper said:


> This should make people's heads spin at 1200 RPM
> View attachment 699966View attachment 699967



that didn't take long at all. ffs. Ah well Inb4 its Nulls artwork, mocking the system, uwu patriarchy goobergape etc etc etc


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 19, 2019)

Doctor Jizzmopper said:


> This should make people's heads spin at 1200 RPM
> View attachment 699966View attachment 699967







this is pretty accurate tbf


----------



## Laochra (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Newsweek: Why You Shouldn't Watch The Video and What to Do If You Did
> http://archive.md/zbrGs
> DIMI REIDER , INTERNATIONAL AFFAIRS EDITOR
> ON 3/15/19 AT 9:38 AM EDT
> ...


 I watched it.  And I keep watching it. The Newsweek fags who complain about  'viewing it from miles away' are the same ones who aren't fazed by the  muzzies' world-wide carnage in the name of their 'religion'.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm waiting for the Tarrant-kun meme.


----------



## Nasty (Mar 19, 2019)

Doctor Jizzmopper said:


> This should make people's heads spin at 1200 RPM
> View attachment 699966View attachment 699967



Weebs are largely a blight.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Thoughts on hand-delivering cease and desist letters to the journalists involved? Would probably get the most lulz if they referred to US law.



Null could C&D pubs spreading false info about him. He didn't refuse to provide Tarrant's emails.  Tarrant himself did not post his manifesto here.  Neither was the subject of discussion. Printing false info that could easily be refuted--say by reading the OP here--isn't protected speech even in the US. It's libel.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Newsweek: Why You Shouldn't Watch The Video and What to Do If You Did



Terrible things might happen if you watch the video, like you might notice the New Zealand police are fucking lying about their fast response time. 



2nd_time_user said:


> _Dimi Reider _



Dimi?  More like dhimmi.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Null could C&D pubs spreading false info about him. He didn't refuse to provide Tarrant's emails.  Tarrant himself did not post his manifesto here.  Neither was the subject of discussion. Printing false info that could easily be refuted--say by reading the OP here--isn't protected speech even in the US. It's libel.



Libel/slander in the UK is way more actionable than the US (Melania Trump forcing the DM to settle after suggesting she was call girl before marrying comes to mind), I wonder if it's the same in all Commonwealth countries.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

*Christchurch mosque shooting accused not allowed TV or newspapers in prison*
http://archive.md/Nj7aC#selection-703.0-703.75
The man accused of the Christchurch mosque shooting is not allowed access to newspapers or TV and radio - depriving him of the ability to read about the atrocity.
On top of the media ban, he is also held in segregation under 24-hour surveillance, and no visitors have been approved to see him. ...


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> *Christchurch mosque shooting accused not allowed TV or newspapers in prison*
> http://archive.md/Nj7aC#selection-703.0-703.75
> The man accused of the Christchurch mosque shooting is not allowed access to newspapers or TV and radio - depriving him of the ability to read about the atrocity.
> On top of the media ban, he is also held in segregation under 24-hour surveillance, and no visitors have been approved to see him. ...



I'm going to bet he's going to sue over that if it continues and will probably win, much as Breivik did.

Meanwhile, people not in prison for mass murder will continue not to be allowed to use the Internet normally.


----------



## Male Idiot (Mar 19, 2019)

So this is the fastest way to get animu made after ya ? Quality shitpost art.


----------



## Arcturus (Mar 19, 2019)

You know who I really feel bad for? Josh's mom. That poor woman. I totally support the way he's handled this but I can't help but pity his mom cause she's probably worried. ):


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> You know who I really feel bad for? Josh's mom. That poor woman. I totally support the way he's handled this but I can't help but pity his mom cause she's probably worried. ):


 
This isn't the first rodeo for Josh or his family. People have shown up at the door with knives. They've tried to get his family members fired. Josh almost shut the Farms down but decided to double down on free speech instead. I'm sure family discussion was involved.


----------



## Arcturus (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> This isn't the first rodeo for Josh or his family. People have shown up at the door with knives. They've tried to get his family members fired. Josh almost shut the Farms down but decided to double down on free speech instead. I'm sure family discussion was involved.



I know. It still probably worries her though. It's a little different this time around. No one wants their kid to be in the middle of a media shitstorm with multiple outlets spreading lies and some even posting Josh's picture.


----------



## Dr.Benway (Mar 19, 2019)

Null said:


> We would like to preserve any posts and technical data including IP addresses, email addresses etc linked to these posts pending a formal legal request


What a vague fucking request. What fucking posts?


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 19, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> I know. It still probably worries her though. It's a little different this time around. No one wants their kid to be in the middle of a media shitstorm with multiple outlets spreading lies and some even posting Josh's picture.


Wouldn't be the first time.

Ateast this time its not a fat buck toothed sadistic 50yo ogre weilding a bowie knife in his mom's face.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

Dr.Benway said:


> What a vague fucking request. What fucking posts?



Probably everything they want or could "need." Probably everything.

There's no evidence that Tarrant ever joined here. But there's no proof he didn't. There's no evidence that he posted anything over the past four years or sent DMs fomenting his WNish jihad. But there's no evidence he didn't. They can ask to search your house and take everything, but you can say no.

What they're after is the info from Josh's tracker, because everyone downloading is also seeding. People could get 14 years for watching a news event unfold. If the PRC or Russia or Syria tried this, the whole Western world would tell them what Josh did, and it's just as fucked for a first-world largely white Commonwealth country to do it, too.


----------



## Marvin (Mar 19, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> But New Zealand is not censoring the truth. They are not covering up the fact that this terrorist attack happened,


Truth includes little details too. Take video of someone robbing a bank. It might be the truth that they robbed a bank, but what if they only stole half of what was claimed? What if the other half vanished? (btw, this happens a lot with cops)

We don't all agree on the nitty gritty details, and when it comes to something big and political like this, everyone is entitled to see it and make their own evaluations.

Like the dude's manifesto is a great example of something you need to read firsthand to reliably interpret, considering all the irony and neckbeard references in it. If you only listen to the journalist take, it's just a run-of-the-mill racist spiel.


2nd_time_user said:


> This isn't the first rodeo for Josh or his family. People have shown up at the door with knives. They've tried to get his family members fired. Josh almost shut the Farms down but decided to double down on free speech instead. I'm sure family discussion was involved.


Y'know, the funny thing is that vordy's gambit almost worked. After vordrak got what he wanted, and null took down the site, he was unable to restrain his attack-mongs. They wouldn't quit sperging at null's family.

So since null's family was going to get harassed whether the site was down or not, why not put it back up? Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 19, 2019)

Tryphaena said:


> It still probably worries her though. It's a little different this time around. No one wants their kid to be in the middle of a media shitstorm with multiple outlets spreading lies and some even posting Josh's picture.



Urgh. This is all too true and even as a long time lurker I hadn't considered this.

I think it goes without saying that something like an Amazon wishlist for adding extra security against media scum and other terrorists, or contributions to help her avoid these filth until this blows over, would be widely subscribed to.


----------



## celticlord88 (Mar 19, 2019)

Greetings from the US. You have our support. This shooting was meant as a direct attack on our freedoms here. Stay strong. Never surrender to your government.


----------



## Octavia (Mar 19, 2019)

Had to finally make an account after this, Josh's reply had me in tears at work on a pretty bad day. The balls on him to send that.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

Marvin said:


> Like the dude's manifesto is a great example of something you need to read firsthand to reliably interpret, considering all the irony and neckbeard references in it. If you only listen to the journalist take, it's just a run-of-the-mill racist spiel.



Bellin?cat makes a decent attempt, at least in the beginning, to explain chan-speak to the masses:
http://archive.md/OdSil


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 19, 2019)

Beautiful Border said:


> You should keep in mind that, up until this shooting, the biggest news story in New Zealand this year was that a family of Irish tourists were rowdy and tried to start fights with the locals (I'm not kidding). NZ is a country where shit like this simply doesn't happen, so now there's a lot of flailing around like headless chickens trying to deal with it. I don't think he's going to serve the full 14 years for it, he'll probably only be sentenced for a year or so with parole. Either that or there's a huge element to that case that is being withheld from the public (like he co-operated with Brendon in planning the shooting) but I doubt it.


And if you wanna know what happens if you overreact to a horrible event just because it's unprecedented, look at what the US did after 9/11. New Zealanders, you do NOT want your own version of the Patriot Act.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> This isn't the first rodeo for Josh or his family. People have shown up at the door with knives. They've tried to get his family members fired. Josh almost shut the Farms down but decided to double down on free speech instead. I'm sure family discussion was involved.



It's an odd world we live in where we'll all end up using VPNs to access a site devoted to satirical coverage of Internet lunacy to get access to unfiltered speech. But that is clearly where things are going.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Bellin?cat makes a decent attempt, at least in the beginning, to explain chan-speak to the masses


The shitbags at (((Bellingcat))) have caused the death of more Muslims with their support of ISIS against the Syrian government than Tarrant could ever have hoped to have killed.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

NZ prosecutor explains how Tarrant's trial and sentencing will likely go and why:

http://archive.md/J2BHl
tl;dr: He argues why NZ will put Tarrant in prison for the rest of his life (they have a life without provision, they just haven't used it yet). He goes into Tarrant's probable defenses, such as perceived self-defense, then breaks down legally how the argument will fail. He explains jury selection (literally, it's just 12 randos, no voir dire) and how the court likely will handle Tarrant's need for self-publicity (a trial only open to approved press).


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 19, 2019)

Marvin said:


> Like the dude's manifesto is a great example of something you need to read firsthand to reliably interpret, considering all the irony and neckbeard references in it. If you only listen to the journalist take, it's just a run-of-the-mill racist spiel.



Journalists are literally too stupid to understand it and too dishonest to be trusted even to describe what they misunderstood accurately.


----------



## Mcniggered (Mar 19, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Journalists are literally too stupid to understand it and too dishonest to be trusted even to describe what they misunderstood accurately.


It's worse because all these fucking idiots are not only eating the bait that the manifesto is but they're using this massacre to further their own stupid fucking political agendas. It's fucking disgusting in all seriousness.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> it's just 12 randos, no voir dire) and how the court likely will handle Tarrant's need for self-publicity (a trial only open to approved press)


I don't trust any lawyers, especially not prosecutors, especially not alleged prosecutors on Reddit, but I don't think either of those statements are necessarily found in the archived link anyway.

I didn't see any commentary on challenges to jurors in the archived link, and I know that lawyers are able to challenge the admission of jurors in cases of this nature. Not with the same degree of freedom as might be the case in the US, but the opportunity is there to exclude biased jurors (though many will lie, because Christchurch despite being in the South Island has been filled up with shitty North Islanders and foreigners). I would be shocked if Tarrant, in representing himself, is deprived of that right.

Likewise, the court may not be 100% open, but citizen journalists will be able to attend and tell the truth as they would anywhere.


----------



## Nasty (Mar 19, 2019)

Mcniggered said:


> they're using this massacre to further their own stupid fucking political agendas.



They do this every time, and more restrictions and laws will be put into place.

Just like France and the UK, these Kiwi Cunts won’t see the danger in their own countries until it’s knocking on their door and throwing acid in their faces.

Every one of these Blessings of Peace has been turned into a call for more Muslims to enter these countries. Then they ban all forms of self defence or ownership of weapons, and expect criminals to follow them.

It’s like letting wolves into the sheep pen, for tolerance. You know what the most astonishing thing is? The people in the UK will claim that gun and knife bans are a success and that they “don’t have that problem here”... while they’re getting acid thrown at them in the streets and being stabbed! They consider that a success!


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> I don't trust any lawyers, especially not prosecutors, especially not alleged prosecutors on Reddit, but I don't think either of those statements are necessarily found in the archived link anyway.
> 
> I didn't see any commentary on challenges to jurors in the archived link, and I know that lawyers are able to challenge the admission of jurors in cases of this nature. Not with the same degree of freedom as might be the case in the US, but the opportunity is there to exclude biased jurors (though many will lie, because Christchurch despite being in the South Island has been filled up with shitty North Islanders and foreigners). I would be shocked if Tarrant, in representing himself, is deprived of that right.
> 
> Likewise, the court may not be 100% open, but citizen journalists will be able to attend and tell the truth as they would anywhere.



It's in the admittedly very long archive, discussed here: https://www.reddit.com/r/newzealand...some_confusion_regarding_charges_for/eiudrll/

"We don't try to find unbiased jurors. We don't ask them any questions and we don't know anything about them before the trial. You just get 12 randoms, basically. And then we tell them to ignore everything they have heard previously. It actually seems to work pretty well."


----------



## TaterBot (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> People could get 14 years for watching a news event unfold...it's just as fucked for a first-world largely white Commonwealth country to do it, too.


Commonwealth? More like Communist. Or even Nazis.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> It's in the admittedly very long archive, discussed here: https://www.reddit.com/r/newzealand...some_confusion_regarding_charges_for/eiudrll/
> 
> "We don't try to find unbiased jurors. We don't ask them any questions and we don't know anything about them before the trial. You just get 12 randoms, basically. And then we tell them to ignore everything they have heard previously. It actually seems to work pretty well."


Ta.

All I can say is that if he's claiming that they aren't asked any questions about their knowledge of the case, and their general attitude, he's lying.


----------



## W00K #17 (Mar 19, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Daily Mail, which itself published but then took down the video, joins in:
> http://archive.md/VDXA6
> 
> 
> ...



What fucking "emails"?? What "posts"? 

If Tarrant had been a poster here, we would denounce, vilify, and mock him endlessly. And I'm sure Null would hand over everything he had on the evil fuck.

I just can't even... how are they able to lie like this? Why do they get away with it? Is this kind of libel lawsuit worthy? Because maybe it's time to file one. I would donate to that fund in a heartbeat.

I don't really care if they call us incels, nazis, whatever the fuck. That's like, their opinion.. man. But saying that Tarrant was a kiwi farmer is a bold faced lie and THATS the one that offends me.


----------



## BoxofMonkeys (Mar 19, 2019)

Nasty said:


> They do this every time, and more restrictions and laws will be put into place.
> 
> Just like France and the UK, these Kiwi Cunts won’t see the danger in their own countries until it’s knocking on their door and throwing acid in their faces.
> 
> ...


Wasn't the UK the place where they were trying to ban chefs knives and bandying about the idea of putting GPS trackers on every knife?


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 19, 2019)

BoxofMonkeys said:


> Wasn't the UK the place where they were trying to ban chefs knives and bandying about the idea of putting GPS trackers on every knife?



Yes.

This UK could never have stood up to Hitler after the fall of France in 1940.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 19, 2019)

Superloop, an ISP in Australia and Asia-Pacific in general, hasn't blocked KF, 4chan/channel, Zero Hedge etc.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

Some technical info on what TPG and Voda were doing yesterday.









Sackity said:


> Superloop, an ISP in Australia, hasn't blocked KF, 4chan/channel, Zero Hedge etc.



Neither has Aussie Broadband.  Whirlpoolers are now reporting their ISPs unblocking Zerohedge.


----------



## QT 219 (Mar 19, 2019)

Null said:


> And I don't give a single solitary fuck what section 50 of your faggot law say about sharing your email. Fuck you and fuck your shithole country.



They really mad at this nigga. 









						Christchurch mosque shootings: Website Kiwi Farms refuses to surrender data linked to accused
					

US operator of controversial website smacks down request by New Zealand police.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				




_"Before he founded Kiwi Farms, Moon was sacked as an administrator for 8chan for allegedly promoting paedophilia. He is notorious for his online stalking and harassment campaigns, which have featured threats to "rape, murder and dismember" his mainly female victims.

In 2016, Moon was linked to a series of online threats to harm children in Florida, where he shares a home with his mother, forcing dozens of schools into lockdown."_

Vordrak is creaming on himself.



EDIT: I don't care if it's late. I can't stop laughing at how butthurt an entire political system is when it comes to the Internet. And now they're trying to paint it like KF was encouraging the shooting and shit by disseminating factual information.

I only have a single question for New Zealand: _DO YOU LIKE...*MY CAR?*_* 





*


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 19, 2019)

Masterton woman to be charged over Facebook post about Christchurch mosque shootings
					

A woman who posted on Facebook about the Christchurch shootings will be charged with inciting racial disharmony.




					www.stuff.co.nz
				




I didn't see this posted but police here have now arrested a 28 year old women.  Someone reported her over a "unsettling" message on Facebook. They won't release any details of what was said. Only that it was classified as "inciting racial disharmony".


----------



## Pargon (Mar 19, 2019)

Zeitgeist said:


> They really mad at this nigga.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool how the press can just publish whatever baseless things they want without fear of repercussion provided the target isn't some billionaire who can afford to sue them into the void.

In unrelated news, I hear that Jacinda Ardern can't achieve orgasm unless she's choking an infant with her bare hands whilst being fucked from behind by a Clydesdale.


----------



## Uranus Pink (Mar 19, 2019)

Biggest lie the news media told the people was yellow journalism was dead and they're all impartial now. At least with U.S. yellow journalism in the 18th and 19th centuries people knew which side an individual newspaper was on. And more importantly competition of competing papers with opposing viewpoints and opinions.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

Uranus Pink said:


> Biggest lie the news media told the people was yellow journalism was dead and they're all impartial now. At least with U.S. yellow journalism in the 18th and 19th centuries people knew which side an individual newspaper was on. And more importantly competition of competing papers with opposing viewpoints and opinions.



Here, at least, the media has become more and more tabloid over the last twenty years.  Serious, investigative journalism is pretty much extinct.


----------



## QT 219 (Mar 19, 2019)

By far, my favorite headline.

*Owner of Christchurch shooting-linked website calls NZ a 's---hole country'*









						Owner of Christchurch shooting-linked website calls NZ a 's---hole country'
					

Administrator of a site where alleged Brenton Tarrant participated in 'shitposting' ended an aggressive response to police with 'f--k you'.




					www.smh.com.au
				








LOL it looks like a transman

----






						The Dangers of a Nuclear Iran
					

A nuclear Iran is a danger to world and a direct threat to the existence of Israel. Learn what can be done to prevent this from happening.



					www.haaretzdaily.com
				












						American website publishes scathing email sent to New Zealand police
					

Kiwi Farms website founder Joshua Moon has published an email exchange with New Zealand police after he refused to hand over information pertaining to Christchurch investigation.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				












						Incels refuse to surrender data on Christchurch terror accused
					

The American operator of a controversial website has smacked down a request by New Zealand police to hand over data linked to posts and video links that appeared on the site as the Christchurch terrorist attack unfolded.




					www.news.com.au
				












						Kiwi Farms operator Josh Moon doubles down on rebuttal to help New Zealand police with Christchurch terror attack investigation
					

The operator Kiwi Farms is angry that his website is being blocked in New Zealand.




					www.newshub.co.nz
				




----

Quadruple down.
No apologies.
Let the ass-disastering continue.


----------



## N836BA (Mar 19, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:
			
		

> I didn't see this posted but police here have now arrested a 28 year old women. Someone reported her over a "unsettling" message on Facebook. They won't release any details of the what was said. Only that it was classified as "inciting racial disharmony".



This is reaching another level of insanity now. People are just going to make up their mind about this women and call her a nutjob. It's possible she is one, but we won't know until we know exactly what she said. The other issue with this is they probably will not let us know what she said so we have to either rely on a judge or the media to interpret and get the context right. I do not trust the media to do a good job of that.

If I went on facebook right now and said "I whole heartedly support the actions of Brenton Tarrant shooting the mosque in Christchurch", some nark would probably report me to the police and I would be the one on trial in a kangaroo (kiwi) court (Just to set the record straight for lurkers who might be from /r/newzealand and want to strawman me: _I do not support Brenton Tarrant_, he can eat my shit) Even if I did not make any direct threats to anybody I would still expect to be arrested.

You might just be a supporter of the Voluntary Human Extinction Program and you want to just say on facebook that less people to propagate their genes on earth is a good thing. That's not even an endorsement of Tarrant or his ideology yet the media and police would claim that it is and would still be knocking at your door with their pitchforks and torches.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 19, 2019)

Zeitgeist said:


> By far, my favorite headline.
> 
> *Owner of Christchurch shooting-linked website calls NZ a 's---hole country'*
> 
> ...


I think the most disturbing thing about this is that all of these articles are virtually identical, with small wording changes being made here and there. It's equally lazy and malicious.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 19, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> Masterton woman to be charged over Facebook post about Christchurch mosque shootings
> 
> 
> A woman who posted on Facebook about the Christchurch shootings will be charged with inciting racial disharmony.
> ...




This is what happens in a country without a Bill of Rights.  Your rights are only whatever the police and the government say they are that day.  Looking at the story, the charge of "inciting racial disharmony" is rather broad.  Reminds me of something from 1984.  Kind of fitting...we know AUS/NZ as Oceania, and in the 1984 world they are part of Big Brother's Oceania.   But anyone who in NZ who posts anything controversial on Facebook gets what they deserve for being a complete idiot.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 19, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> I think the most disturbing thing about this is that all of these articles are virtually identical, with small wording changes being made here and there. It's equally lazy and malicious.



Worse, you might you noticed the outright falsehoods have only gotten more blatant with each passing one.

The first few were just alleging low tier regurgitated ED nonsense, the later ones were outright accusing us having Tarrant as a proven member who actively shitposted here with no evidence of his posting linked or cited.

I've seen media coordinated hatchet jobs before, but this one I'm damn sure has the sanction of some NZ government officials pissed some foreigner had the audacity to fuck up their otherwise successful propaganda campaign.


----------



## QT 219 (Mar 19, 2019)

This is a website where people get laughed at for doing dumbshit and the media reacting in horror to a website who plainly states this fact has sent my sides into orbit. The media just gets madder and madder the harder you laugh at them.





Spoiler: Media: YOU WILL TAKE US SRS, YOU GUISE


----------



## Uranus Pink (Mar 19, 2019)

repentance said:


> Here, at least, the media has become more and more tabloid over the last twenty years.  Serious, investigative journalism is pretty much extinct.


It still exists just not with the old news media hence the extremely massive hate boner they have against everyone not under their control speaking up.


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Mar 19, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> Worse, you might you noticed the outright falsehoods have only gotten more blatant with each passing one.
> 
> The first few were just alleging low tier regurgitated ED nonsense, the later ones were outright accusing us having Tarrant as a proven member who actively shitposted here with no evidence of his posting linked or cited.
> 
> I've seen media coordinated hatchet jobs before, but this one I'm damn sure has the sanction of some NZ government officials pissed some foreigner had the audacity to fuck up their otherwise successful propaganda campaign.



The thing is, not one of these "articles" are actually researched. They're literally all just sourcing each other. So one article posts bullshit, and immediately all the others will quote it as though it were gospel. "According to news.com.au...." oh  well that's fantastic research there lads, I'm impressed you made the attempt to read another journalist's article.


----------



## QT 219 (Mar 19, 2019)

Kiwi Farms: "Dox et Geminus Violatio en Caede"


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2019)

Solzhenitsyn said:


> The thing is, not one of these "articles" are actually researched. They're literally all just sourcing each other. So one article posts bullshit, and immediately all the others will quote it as though it were gospel. "According to news.com.au...." oh  well that's fantastic research there lads, I'm impressed you made the attempt to read another journalist's article.



In a lot of cases they are just other News Corp brands. 





It's the modern day equivalent of old time outlets just publishing stuff straight off the wire with little re-writing or editing.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 19, 2019)

Another person charged with distributing the video:









						Philip Arps charged with sharing live stream of Christchurch mosque massacre
					

Christchurch man Philip Arps remanded in custody after being charged with reposting live stream of terror attack.




					www.stuff.co.nz
				




archive.md won't grab this right now...


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 19, 2019)

lol what a trash country.


----------



## von Hapasbourg (Mar 20, 2019)

repentance said:


> Some technical info on what TPG and Voda were doing yesterday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 700251


 why the fuck do these ISPs are blocking 4channel? Mods dont tolerate /pol/ spergs on blue boards. Oh well, I guess this will be the death for /ausnz/ generals on /int/.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 20, 2019)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> lol what a trash country.



It is much worse than that.  The NZ government both runs scared of its' own law-abiding citizens and oblivious to the impact certain types of immigration are having on the country.  Rest assured not all New Zealanders are enthusiastic about "multiculturalism", especially when they believe it's happening at their expense..  NZ believes it isn't vulnerable to these internal stresses, since it's a small country, far away from just about everywhere except Australia.    And now that there has been a mass shooting, the NZ government tries to prevent an account of the shooting being posted/shared.  That has been a miserable failure.  But the NZ government also plans a mass punishment of law-abiding citizens in the form of tighter gun control laws.   This, sadly, will succeed.   Hardly the actions of a responsible government.  More like a government made up of cucks.


----------



## von Hapasbourg (Mar 20, 2019)

Dailymail's article on Josh have hilarious comments written by the eternal Anglo




Welp, I guess Kiwifarms is a social media website now. Also;
>implying this website is earning


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Mar 20, 2019)

So mods, when do we get a word filter for "NZ" into "shithole country?"


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 20, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> It is much worse than that.  The NZ government both runs scared of its' own law-abiding citizens and oblivious to the impact certain types of immigration are having on the country.  Rest assured not all New Zealanders are enthusiastic about "multiculturalism", especially when they believe it's happening at their expense..  NZ believes it isn't vulnerable to these internal stresses, since it's a small country, far away from just about everywhere except Australia.    And now that there has been a mass shooting, the NZ government tries to prevent an account of the shooting being posted/shared.  That has been a miserable failure.  But the NZ government also plans a mass punishment of law-abiding citizens in the form of tighter gun control laws.   This, sadly, will succeed.   Hardly the actions of a responsible government.  More like a government made up of cucks.



On a personal level I really don't have much pride in being a NZ'r anymore with the current government in power. 

Edit: I have pride in who I am as a person though.


----------



## James Edwin (Mar 20, 2019)

Zeitgeist said:


> American website publishes scathing email sent to New Zealand police
> 
> 
> Kiwi Farms website founder Joshua Moon has published an email exchange with New Zealand police after he refused to hand over information pertaining to Christchurch investigation.
> ...



"The founder of an American far-right chat board "

Gosh this kiwifarms place sounds dangerous, i hope they ban it from the internet, what a darn awful place! Arrest that Josh Nullmoon guy too, a well known terrorist!

"refusing to share Christchurch terrorist's emails... Emails show detectives asked the site for information on shooter's alleged posts"

Typical bend by daily mail, a failing and worthless news agency ran only by the scummiest journalists around

Literally needs to resort to making shit up to create a story. This is how desperate they are. Suck eggs.



yahooligan said:


> So mods, when do we get a word filter for "NZ" into "shithole country?"



Thank god for text replacement extensions


----------



## WeeblesWobble (Mar 20, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> What fucking "emails"?? What "posts"?
> 
> If Tarrant had been a poster here, we would denounce, vilify, and mock him endlessly. And I'm sure Null would hand over everything he had on the evil fuck.
> 
> ...


They get away with it because most people will never actually look at this site to see what actually happened. Either some intern attempted to hop on the bandwagon to get some hateclicks and didn't actually read the emails, or they were purposely malicious and lied to make it juicy. Other parts are just some bogus word games to make it sound worse than it is. "Admitted to publishing the video and manifesto online" that's only half true, "online" means on his site, but most people will think online means online in general as if he was working with the asshole.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 20, 2019)

Kiwifarms.is has been blocked by Optus as of 2pm in Australia. Isn't there a third alternate domain, or is it just .net and .is?


----------



## repentance (Mar 20, 2019)

I expect this will be the policy of all Aussie ISPs who are blocking sites.




Sackity said:


> Kiwifarms.is has been blocked by Optus as of 2pm in Australia. Isn't there a third alternate domain, or is it just .net and .is?



There's an onion.



			http://kiwifarms6v775u6.onion/


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 20, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> On a personal level I really don't have much pride in being a NZ'r anymore with the current government in power.
> 
> Edit: I have pride in who I am as a person though.



Never lose pride in who you are as a person.   You are a separate entity from your country's government.  They obviously don't represent you, at least right now.  But change can happen.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Mar 20, 2019)

Jacinda Ardern looks like the type to take a cleveland steamer from a homeless guy and call it an outreach program..

Please tell me that Null is going to fight back against the obvious smear campaign. FFS this has reached Gawker levels of bullshit.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 20, 2019)

Dickens Cider said:


> Jacinda Ardern looks like the type to take a cleveland steamer from a homeless guy and call it an outreach program..
> 
> Please tell me that Null is going to fight back against the obvious smear campaign. FFS this has reached Gawker levels of bullshit.



If he is, I suggest he keep quiet about doing so until he's ready to file papers, no sense giving these bastards any warning if he does decide to do something.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 20, 2019)

Can confirm that Kiwifarms.is is blocked without a VPN. Glad to have invested in a VPN and I have no issues (aside from, obviously, no posting on 4chan, but I'm sure I could just pay for a 4chan pass if it lasts for more than a month or so).


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 20, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> Masterton woman to be charged over Facebook post about Christchurch mosque shootings
> 
> 
> A woman who posted on Facebook about the Christchurch shootings will be charged with inciting racial disharmony.
> ...



I have other ideas to restore "racial harmony" but unfortunately I'm not sure the NZ government would be very open to them.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 20, 2019)

Dickens Cider said:


> Jacinda Ardern looks like the type to take a cleveland steamer from a homeless guy and call it an outreach program..
> 
> Please tell me that Null is going to fight back against the obvious smear campaign. FFS this has reached Gawker levels of bullshit.





GethN7 said:


> If he is, I suggest he keep quiet about doing so until he's ready to file papers, no sense giving these bastards any warning if he does decide to do something.



Suing gigantic multi-billionaire media conglomerates who have liability insurance is the most pants-on-head retarded thing anybody could do, do you naive cocksuckers think the world is fair or something? Justice costs a lot more than any of us can scrounge up.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 20, 2019)

badboynz said:


> your what we call a "fuckn arse licker" to be honest, (brown tongue) i notice so many on this site all talk shit, this guy has more balls than many of you, even though the shooter a fuckn dickhead  from another country.



Oh yeah? Well fuck you buddy!


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 20, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Suing gigantic multi-billionaire media conglomerates who have liability insurance is the most pants-on-head retarded thing anybody could do, do you naive cocksuckers think the world is fair or something? Justice costs a lot more than any of us can scrounge up.





Dynastia said:


> Suing gigantic multi-billionaire media conglomerates who have liability insurance is the most pants-on-head retarded thing anybody could do, do you naive cocksuckers think the world is fair or something? Justice costs a lot more than any of us can scrounge up.



Fair point.


----------



## QT 219 (Mar 20, 2019)

badboynz said:


> and the world just loves your president right?



When are you going to haka us off the Internets?


----------



## Ledian (Mar 20, 2019)

It's fun and sickening watching censorship fall into place piece by piece. For their next trick, they'll be telling people they're going to start adding cameras to your TVs and monitors and you have to have them on all the time, _or else_.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 20, 2019)

KiwiLedian said:


> It's fun and sickening watching censorship fall into place piece by piece. For their next trick, they'll be telling people they're going to start adding cameras to your TVs and monitors and you have to have them on all the time, _or else_.



Well, at least the New Zealand Inner Party will have the occasional priviledge of shutting theirs off from time to time.

And those times will happen to coincide rather nicely with all the times they don't want a record of what they are doing too.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 20, 2019)

Just curious, is https://resetera.kiwifarms.net blocked as well? It's also on TOR at http://lpmrhm3ul3he6guy.onion/


----------



## repentance (Mar 20, 2019)

KiwiLedian said:


> It's fun and sickening watching censorship fall into place piece by piece. For their next trick, they'll be telling people they're going to start adding cameras to your TVs and monitors and you have to have them on all the time, _or else_.



Why even bother when they can effectively convince to do install things like Google Home at your own expense by selling it as something to make your life more convenient.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 20, 2019)

repentance said:


> Why even bother when they can effectively convince to do install things like Google Home at your own expense by selling it as something to make your life more convenient.



Fuck that shit.  Never in hell.   Don't be a slave to such things.  I am not.  Don't trust Google any further than I can throw them.


----------



## AJ 447 (Mar 20, 2019)

So, the New Zealand Police Commissioner, Mike Bush, was asked about @Null's email during a press conference today.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 20, 2019)

Zeitgeist said:


> When are you going to haka us off the Internets?



Speaking of hakas, is anyone as unimpressed as I am with them?   Nice expression of emotions, but hardly intimidating.


----------



## Nasty (Mar 20, 2019)

If only the Kiwi Cunts and Britbongs were this dedicated about stopping the multiple terrorist attacks in their country. The common theme in those countries seems to be that they’ll go all out to investigate “incitement of religious intolerance” or “islamophobia” but will let actual child molestors walk the street if they’re Muslim, or preach extremist views in the public streets.

This slander across news sites is nothing more than trying to strongarm American law enforcement into going after Father Moon.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 20, 2019)

emspex said:


> So, the New Zealand Police Commissioner, Mike Bush, was asked about @Null's email during a press conference today.


Can't go into the sick dunk that you secured from Null, huh?


----------



## heathercho (Mar 20, 2019)

emspex said:


> So, the New Zealand Police Commissioner, Mike Bush, was asked about @Null's email during a press conference today.
> View attachment 700480



The problem is most normies think this site is a NZ site. Even though they keep getting told it's not. Seriously, NZ is full of retards.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Mar 20, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Suing gigantic multi-billionaire media conglomerates who have liability insurance is the most pants-on-head retarded thing anybody could do, do you naive cocksuckers think the world is fair or something? Justice costs a lot more than any of us can scrounge up.



totally agree with that. and no I know the world ain't all sunshine and puppies farting rainbows.


----------



## QT 219 (Mar 20, 2019)

emspex said:


> So, the New Zealand Police Commissioner, Mike Bush, was asked about @Null's email during a press conference today.
> View attachment 700480



It's important for people like Mike Bush and John Michael to understand that the more you try to suppress something, the bigger it becomes. That being said, in times of tragedy, it's imperative to reflect on what matters most:



Spoiler: SHITPOSTING







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 20, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Speaking of hakas, is anyone as unimpressed as I am with them?   Nice expression of emotions, but hardly intimidating.



They weren't originally supposed to be intimidating, they were used as a type of augery. Warriors would perform them before raiding season and if the elders felt that every part of the haka was performed correctly then the omens favoured war. Lining up and doing it at another countries rugby team to 'intimidate' them is an embarrassing conceit that everyone just politely puts up with and it accomplishes nothing but making them look like autistic fucking idiots.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Mar 20, 2019)

emspex said:


> So, the New Zealand Police Commissioner, Mike Bush, was asked about @Null's email during a press conference today.
> View attachment 700480



Jesus, could you guys imagine KF being mentioned on press conferences at national fucking television a few years back? Journalists scribbling on their notes about some New Zealand-sounding agriculture forum? I can't.

someone get me off this timeline, i want the jace years back


----------



## repentance (Mar 20, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Jesus, could you guys imagine KF being mentioned on press conferences at national fucking television a few years back? Journalists scribbling on their notes about some New Zealand-sounding agriculture forum? I can't.
> 
> someone get me off this timeline, i want the jace years back



I couldn't have imagined it even last week.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 20, 2019)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Just curious, is https://resetera.kiwifarms.net blocked as well? It's also on TOR at http://lpmrhm3ul3he6guy.onion/


resetera.kiwifarms.net is blocked without a VPN. Can't speak to whether or not the Onion works, but I'd assume so seeing as it's on TOR.


----------



## Acrid (Mar 20, 2019)

emspex said:


> So, the New Zealand Police Commissioner, Mike Bush, was asked about @Null's email during a press conference today.
> View attachment 700480




A mention of the Farms at a police press conference prompted by a meme-spewing mass murderer. Real life is becoming more and more internetty with every passing month.

2019 is shaping up to be an interesting year.


----------



## repentance (Mar 20, 2019)

Acrid said:


> A mention of the Farms at a police press conference prompted by a meme-spewing mass murderer. Real life is becoming more and more internetty with every passing month.
> 
> 2019 is shaping up to be an interesting year.



I doubt that even Null foresaw this when he sent his "lol, nope" response.


----------



## nonperson (Mar 20, 2019)

The slaughter of unarmed women and children is abhorrent in every way. It's a tragedy on a human level, and I think it needs to be recognized and treated as such.

It does not mean that we should now embrace the 'religion of the peace' or support its ideology. I find it very ironic that the first country in the world to give women the right to vote, is now trying it's hardest to cover a backwards cult in tinsel and roses, all out of some warped sense of solidarity.






New Zealand's response:

Internet _Providers _are racing to earn virtue points by censoring parts of the Internet that may be offensive _(*to muslims)_.


The government is vowing to throw people in prison for up to a decade for watching or sharing a video, which they may have done even before it was deemed illegal.


Legislation is rapidly being drafted to crank down on 'hate speech' and enforce more repression and censorship of any opposing views.


Gun laws are ready to go, but you should set an example and hand them in sooner anyway if you're a good person:








						Live: Christchurch mosque shootings: Changes to gun laws coming
					

Guns and social media in the site of the Government following mosque shootings.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				





Social media platform are being decried for not instantly censoring a rapidly broadening list of offensive things (also they empower terrorists):








						Mohamed El-Bendary: Social media, gun laws empower terrorists
					

COMMENT: The more attention we grants extremists, the more we'll see on social-media.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				











						Christchurch mosque shootings: Social media likely on agenda at Five Eyes, G20 meetings
					

The responsibility of social media giants questioned by nations.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				











						Christchurch mosque shootings: Aussie PM calls for G20-wide social media crackdown
					

'It is unacceptable to treat the internet as an ungoverned space, ' Morrison says.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				











						Margaret Sullivan: Social media platforms used like weapons in Christchurch shootings
					

COMMENT: The Christchurch massacre should force major platforms to reform.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				



(this list is actually huge)


To even suggest that you don't think Islam's that great, or that mass immigration is not entirely desirable, automatically sentences you to the social trash can. If you're a white guy, you're barely one step above Hitler. The entire subject is officially taboo.


Even bikie gangs (the worst gangs NZ has on offer) are getting on board the virtue train and are receiving pats on the back:








						Christchurch mosque shootings: Mongrel Mob to guard Hamilton mosque, Kiwi Muslims say join our prayers
					

Waikato Muslim Association president urges the members to join them in prayer instead.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				











						Focus: Black Power perform Haka outside Al Noor Mosque cordon
					

Black power preform a Haka as a sign of respect for those who have passed away.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				



(They're protecting the vulnerable Islam, who cares about their meth dealing or daily violent crimes? They may as well convert.)


Decades old rugby team names are now offensive, according to historical revisionists:








						ANZ Sports Scene: Should the Crusaders change their name?
					

The Crusaders are in discussions about a possible name change after the tragedy in Christchurch on Friday.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				











						The other Crusaders: Sports teams that decided to keep or ditch the Crusaders name
					

The Crusaders aren't the first side with that moniker to consider ditching the name.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				





Hug a muslim! Unless you're a woman, that would just be wrong:








						Do you want to help the Muslim community in New Zealand? You need to read this
					

A Facebook post explains the dos and don'ts when reaching out to the Muslim community.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				





Some virtue-filled kid is being hailed as a hero for throwing an egg at a politician, who was expressing and trying to represent a different political view (which coincidentally, happens to be his job as an elected official):








						'Egg Boy' Will Connolly's rise to fame around the world
					

The teenager who cracked an egg on a Senator's head has become an overnight sensation.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				




The list goes on. The police request in the OP is just the tip of the ice berg for this collective insanity. I'm remaining optimistic about this just being a strong emotional response that is temporarily clouding the collective reasoning of this country. 

This tragedy should not be about Islam, it should be about 50 human beings that have lost their lives at the hands of a madman. Call me a literal nazi, but is this knee jerk reaction not what the guy wanted all along?

This has turned into an epic rant so I'll stop here.

Also hello. I have just joined this community as a free speech refugee. I heard you have cows.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 20, 2019)

nonperson said:


> The slaughter of unarmed women and children is abhorrent in every way. It's a tragedy on a human level, and I think it needs to be recognized and treated as such.
> 
> It does not mean that we should now embrace the 'religion of the peace' or support its ideology. I find it very ironic that the first country in the world to give women the right to vote, is now trying it's hardest to cover a backwards cult in tinsel and roses, all out of some warped sense of solidarity.
> 
> ...


Of course the government wants everyone should give up their free will and their right to free speech. This is just the beginning.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 20, 2019)

nonperson said:


> It does not mean that we should now embrace the 'religion of the peace' or support its ideology. I find it very ironic that the first country in the world to give women the right to vote, is now trying it's hardest to cover a backwards cult in tinsel and roses, all out of some warped sense of solidarity.



This hijab shit is just fucking cringy and weird as fuck.  Why the fuck do this?  Do you go to a Holocaust memorial and spin a fucking dreidl?  Does a white guy go to Wounded Knee and pound a drum and wear a fucking feather headdress?

This just makes no sense at all.  Fuck this shithole country.


----------



## energ1a (Mar 20, 2019)

Le sad lady in hijab


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Mar 20, 2019)

nonperson said:


> Internet Providers are racing to earn virtue points by censoring parts of the Internet that may be offensive


Honestly, you can really stop there. 
The act was a senseless display of violence against innocent people. It is inexcusable and abhorrent. 
The reaction, however, is wrong.
The restriction of information, for any reason, is a fundamentally dangerous idea that can bring nothing but problems by the precedent it sets alone.

I'll drop the snark for a moment and be real:
I don't like this video. I don't like that it exists. I don't like the people celebrating what it depicts. I don't like the fact that we have it, and I don't like the fact that this is the stance we have to take. 

But it does exist, and we do have it. And to try to take that away, to deny it exists, to try to pretend it's not there?
That's dangerous. Governments can't be trusted with that kind of power. Internet Providers can't be trusted with that kind of power. People in general can't be trusted with that kind of power. Even if it disgusts us, any attempt to erase something like that is just unethical. 
I don't fail to understand why the NZ government is reacting the way it is, but this is setting a precedent that is a step too far. 
The beauty of the internet in the first place is that it offers free access to information to everyone. The slightest erosion of that idea risks legitimate damage to the concept as a whole.


----------



## LiPoPhil (Mar 20, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Allowing people to view CP increases the market and encourages people to create more CP for profit. Nobody is making terrorist attack videos for profit.



What do you mean by profit? Every single tard who is filming himself going on a killing spree does it for profit! If it's not for money and business interest (on a bigger scale it is though), then at least for attention from other sickos. Having their bullshit "message" heard by millions is worth more to them than money, it's the most profit they can ever get in their life. The entire "business model" of terrorism is to spread the message and they're doing great thanks to mass media. Of course this kind of success encourages other terrorists and retards, nobody would seriously deny it. It seems that only the higher natural occurence of pedos in society compared to terrorists is what makes having a video on your computer legal or illegal.



JuliusCaesar said:


> I meant that more views/downloads of a CP video leads to a higher demand leads to more videos being created/more victims. The same does not apply to the terrorist attack video. Plus, nothing can be gained from CP other than sick enjoyment from pedophiles; the video of the shooting provides important context to the situation that we wouldn't have known without it. The dead muslims are still victims, but we know what happened to them now and the authorities in all parts of the world can use the video to better be able to prevent future terrorism victims.



If there's a demand, then there's always a supply, see above. What can be gained from possessing a copy of an evidence of a crime shouldn't be relevant if access to information is an "inalienable right". It can be used to identify the perp and the vicim, to see what happened and how it happened, for education/research purposes and so on. Of course you could also masturbate to it, but if that's the standard to define legality, nothing would be legal. Why should only "journalists" or law enforcement be allowed to see it? Are they above everyone else? I'm not even talking about CP necessarily, since everyone's ass starts clenching just hearing the word. What about snuff, bestiality or (adult) rape videos? There's lots of stuff produced besides CP with the sole intent to entertain the sickest of the sick, so where's the line and should there be one to begin with? There are already laws to punish any kind of involvement in the actual crime (production, distribution, incitement etc.) - that seems to be enough to discourage all kinds of criminals including terrorists, whistleblowers and credit card "hackers", but somehow it's not enough to discourage pedophiles? How are they so special?


----------



## Umi no Mizu (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm an Australian and in one night my country's internet turned North Korean. If this is their idea of limiting the spread of the footage, then clearly Telstra's boss failed at basic human psychology. It's called the Streisand Effect, the forbidden fruit is always more desirable. I had to switch internet provider because I can't miss a single day of Yanderedev drama. Hopefully this isn't how free press dies here in Oz. I call bullshit on their excuse for the protection of the masses. The guy fucking streamed the attack on Facebook, why isn't it blocked, huh? That's right, they just have money to bribe their way past the hypocrites, for everyone has their price.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 20, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> What do you mean by profit? Every single tard who is filming himself going on a killing spree does it for profit! If it's not for money and business interest (on a bigger scale it is though), then at least for attention from other sickos. Having their bullshit "message" heard by millions is worth more to them than money, it's the most profit they can ever get in their life. The entire "business model" of terrorism is to spread the message and they're doing great thanks to mass media. Of course this kind of success encourages other terrorists and exceptional individuals, nobody would seriously deny it. It seems that only the higher natural occurence of pedos in society compared to terrorists is what makes having a video on your computer legal or illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> If there's a demand, then there's always a supply, see above. What can be gained from possessing a copy of an evidence of a crime shouldn't be relevant if access to information is an "inalienable right". It can be used to identify the perp and the vicim, to see what happened and how it happened, for education/research purposes and so on. Of course you could also masturbate to it, but if that's the standard to define legality, nothing would be legal. Why should only "journalists" or law enforcement be allowed to see it? Are they above everyone else? I'm not even talking about CP necessarily, since everyone's ass starts clenching just hearing the word. What about snuff, bestiality or (adult) rape videos? There's lots of stuff produced besides CP with the sole intent to entertain the sickest of the sick, so where's the line and should there be one to begin with? There are already laws to punish any kind of involvement in the actual crime (production, distribution, incitement etc.) - that seems to be enough to discourage all kinds of criminals including terrorists, whistleblowers and credit card "hackers", but somehow it's not enough to discourage pedophiles? How are they so special?



It is not your inalienable right to watch children getting raped wtf is wrong with you.


----------



## Shillbot 3000 (Mar 20, 2019)

Optus' full blocklist is out. In addition to a handful of filesharing sites, by sheer coincidence it blocks just about every site blue checkmarks have ever complained about. https://twitter.com/optuslist/status/1108268068164329472


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 20, 2019)

Shillbot 3000 said:


> Optus' full blocklist is out. In addition to a handful of filesharing sites, by sheer coincidence it blocks just about every site blue checkmarks have ever complained about. https://twitter.com/optuslist/status/1108268068164329472


I bet these blocks for ISPs won't be "temporarily" either. It'll end up probably being permanent as part of their larger plan.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 20, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> I bet these blocks for ISPs won't be "temporarily" either. It'll end up probably being permanent as part of their larger plan.


I agree. Some of these sites (like archive websites) might get unblocked, but you can kiss certain sites goodbye from here on out.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 20, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> I agree. Some of these sites (like archive websites) might get unblocked, but you can kiss certain sites goodbye from here on out.



They probably already had these sites on a list and were just waiting for some excuse to block them all at once.  What a cucked shithole of a slave country.


----------



## nonperson (Mar 20, 2019)

Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. said:


> Honestly, you can really stop there.
> The act was a senseless display of violence against innocent people. It is inexcusable and abhorrent.
> The reaction, however, is wrong.
> The restriction of information, for any reason, is a fundamentally dangerous idea that can bring nothing but problems by the precedent it sets alone.
> ...



My thoughts exactly. I realize my first post may come across as a bit alarmist, but have a read of this:








						Christchurch mosque shootings: Green MP Golriz Ghahraman says hate speech needs to stop
					

A slippery slope from hate speech to atrocity, says former-refugee-turned MP.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				




Democracy has worked due to the inherent pressure release valves that representation and dialogue offer society. Stifling free speech, discouraging dialogue and trying to create an ideological monolith, will eventually make a lot of people feel like they only have a voice through violence.

There is no universal truth in this world, yet these people not only believe they know what it is, they are positioning themselves as the custodians of everything good and moral. Anything that doesn't align is hate speech and must be repressed.


----------



## repentance (Mar 20, 2019)

Shillbot 3000 said:


> Optus' full blocklist is out. In addition to a handful of filesharing sites, by sheer coincidence it blocks just about every site blue checkmarks have ever complained about. https://twitter.com/optuslist/status/1108268068164329472




Archive of LULZ.com's tweet containing these images in case the original tweets vanish.









						LULZ.com on Twitter: "Larger list of sites blocked by AU/NZ ISPs for …
					

archived 20 Mar 2019 09:30:56 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## DispatchCommit (Mar 20, 2019)

New Zealand is* STILL * trying to censor and remove this video.
They finally found the copy I had been hosting and sent a removal *request*.

It's been up for *at least 4 days* now though (knock on wood) - and I see no reason to react or comply with this request.






> Dear colleagues
> Yesterday, New Zealand experienced one of the darkest days in our history; the terrorist attack in Christchurch is a tragedy and our group in the Department of Internal Affairs is working hard with partners, both domestically and internationally, to remove the online footage related to the attack.


I like how this letter still says "Yesterday" lol. Couldn't even be bothered to update their request.


> The footage related to the attack is objectionable and therefore considered *an offence under New Zealand's law to possess*, share and/or host harmful content. This type of activity may also be illegal in your jurisdiction.
> *We cannot control the international sharing of this objectional content*, and as such, it is important to leverage our partnerships to assist us managing this terrible situation.


Well I'm glad they realize and acknowledge they have no control  : )

The letter does suggest I can help by sharing this:


> under New Zealand law the content of the footage is considered to be objectionable and therefore an offence.



I'm curious to see if I'll be receiving additional requests to remove these . . . .
`/Archives/TheGreatReplacement.docx` or `/Archives/TheGreatReplacement.pdf`

They must _really_ be digging for this video though. How long do you think they will spend trying to track and find new copies of this video? Will they ever update the opening line of this letter? Would I be arrested in NZ for possessing and sharing an illegal video if ever visited?
the world may never know


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 20, 2019)

DispatchCommit said:


> New Zealand is* STILL * trying to censor and remove this video.
> They finally found the copy I had been hosting and sent a removal *request*.
> 
> View attachment 700590
> ...


Could always host it on allsync and throw a password on it. Then you'll really know how hard they're trying. Some download sites even let you know who goes and downloads your videos like mega.nz back in the day, but they've been cucked by DMCA notices so they remove everything if you ask, doesn't even matter if you're the owner of something.



heathercho said:


> The problem is most normies think this site is a NZ site. Even though they keep getting told it's not. Seriously, NZ is full of exceptional individuals.


Well small island nations are known for a lot of inbreeding so there is that.


----------



## YarrBlueballs (Mar 20, 2019)

DispatchCommit said:


> New Zealand is* STILL * trying to censor and remove this video.
> They finally found the copy I had been hosting and sent a removal *request*.
> 
> It's been up for *at least 4 days* now though (knock on wood) - and I see no reason to react or comply with this request.
> ...


"It's illegal under Kiwisharia, so you should give in!"
Fucking retarded kneejerk fascists. Do they not realize that nobody gives a shit about their laws? You can't just take something like this that the Public already has and try to ban it, that's full on Fahrenheit level shit, and these corners of the internet are very, VERY much against that.


----------



## Sbralph (Mar 20, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/jolene.armadoros
https://www.linkedin.com/in/jolene-armadoros-06223429/?originalSubdomain=nz
https://twitter.com/JArmadoros/with_replies?lang=en
correction: she's a racemixer with a boat nigger but possibly still a lezzer, who knows.


----------



## repentance (Mar 20, 2019)

They didn't even proof read their letter.  I don't think many of the people to whom it was sent have costumers.


----------



## downwardspiral (Mar 20, 2019)

YarrBlueballs said:


> "It's illegal under Kiwisharia, so you should give in!"
> Fucking exceptional kneejerk fascists. Do they not realize that nobody gives a shit about their laws? You can't just take something like this that the Public already has and try to ban it, that's full on Fahrenheit level shit, and these corners of the internet are very, VERY much against that.


when will kiwis learn that there an island nation with a population so small you could fit it in a large building. this is like being threatened by FIGI ?


----------



## Sbralph (Mar 20, 2019)

https://omny.fm/shows/pacificmedianetwork/public-urged-to-report-objectionable-video-of-chri
The absolute state of that faggot country
*LMAO SHE'S EQUATING IT TO MOVIE RATINGS. "THIS ISN'T MEANT FOR NORMAL PEOPLE" AHAHAHAHAA*
The absolute state of this cunt. She says that this video, this fucking video is not "important to the event".


----------



## Uranus Pink (Mar 20, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> Well small island nations are known for a lot of inbreeding so there is that.


 Doesn't help a good chunk of NZ best and brightest never left the WWI and WWII battlefields. Same can said for almost every country who fought in those two wars.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 20, 2019)

DispatchCommit said:


> New Zealand is* STILL * trying to censor and remove this video.
> They finally found the copy I had been hosting and sent a removal *request*.
> 
> It's been up for *at least 4 days* now though (knock on wood) - and I see no reason to react or comply with this request.
> ...



Did you reply "Fuck you and fuck your shithole country"?


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 20, 2019)

Baitlyn Jenner said:


> https://omny.fm/shows/pacificmedianetwork/public-urged-to-report-objectionable-video-of-chri
> The absolute state of that faggot country
> *LMAO SHE'S EQUATING IT TO MOVIE RATINGS. "THIS ISN'T MEANT FOR NORMAL PEOPLE" AHAHAHAHAA*
> The absolute state of this cunt. She says that this video, this fucking video is not "important to the event".
> View attachment 700600


These people just make me facepalm.


----------



## Doctor Jizzmopper (Mar 20, 2019)

Blocking AR15.com? Damn glad AK47.org can still rock and roll.


----------



## DispatchCommit (Mar 20, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Did you reply "Fuck you and fuck your shithole country"?


Haha, well I wasn't emailed directly so I'd have talk through the host.

If I receive another takedown request I will send a very polite 'Go fuck yourself' response to be passed on. No reason to put some support guy through the trouble right now though.

After all, I got a _much _nicer footer compared to Josh's  emails.


> Please let us know if you have any questions and we'll be happy to answer them.
> 
> *Warmest regards,*
> Trust & Safety


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Mar 20, 2019)

Baitlyn Jenner said:


> https://omny.fm/shows/pacificmedianetwork/public-urged-to-report-objectionable-video-of-chri
> The absolute state of that faggot country
> *LMAO SHE'S EQUATING IT TO MOVIE RATINGS. "THIS ISN'T MEANT FOR NORMAL PEOPLE" AHAHAHAHAA*
> The absolute state of this cunt. She says that this video, this fucking video is not "important to the event".
> View attachment 700600



I do love myself a timeline where a government can unironically ask the public to spy on their neighbours and report them to the police for wrongthink and the media cheers them on.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 20, 2019)

DispatchCommit said:


> Haha, well I wasn't emailed directly so I'd have talk through the host.
> 
> If I receive another takedown request I will send a very polite 'Go fuck yourself' response to be passed on. No reason to put some support guy through the trouble right now though.


Depends how important the stuff you have there is.

DigitalOcean are cunts, and there is every chance they will just arbitarily delete everything you have there including any backups stored with them.


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 20, 2019)

Uranus Pink said:


> Doesn't help a good chunk of NZ best and brightest never left the WWI and WWII battlefields. Same can said for almost every country who fought in those two wars.


You People started those 2 wars, Its your own fault that your people are degenerates now.


----------



## DispatchCommit (Mar 20, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> DigitalOcean are cunts, and there is every chance they will just arbitarily delete everything.


Agreed, it is a legitimate possibility that I am prepared for. I'll be sure to follow up if I run in to any issues with DO.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 20, 2019)

New-Zealand has a GDP lower than Alabama's and yet it's acting like fucking China. Know your damn place.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 20, 2019)

Zeitgeist said:


> By far, my favorite headline.
> 
> *Owner of Christchurch shooting-linked website calls NZ a 's---hole country'*
> 
> ...


>Comments are now closed 
Of. Fucking. Course.


----------



## Uranus Pink (Mar 20, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> You People started those 2 wars, Its your own fault that your people are degenerates now.


Could you clarify which 'You People' you're referring too?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 20, 2019)

Uranus Pink said:


> Doesn't help a good chunk of NZ best and brightest never left the WWI and WWII battlefields. Same can said for almost every country who fought in those two wars.


Makes me feel sorry that Canada ever saved their asses. Look at what they're doing now. They want to live in a communist


----------



## Stoneheart (Mar 20, 2019)

Uranus Pink said:


> Could you clarify which 'You People' you're referring too?


all of them! Anglos, French, Italians, Russian, etc.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 20, 2019)

When Europe is Muslim dominated in a century or so, I certainly hope we don't go and save their asses a third time.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 20, 2019)

DispatchCommit said:


> Agreed, it is a legitimate possibility that I am prepared for. I'll be sure to follow up if I run in to any issues with DO.



I wonder if NZ's Little Muslim Defense Force will ask your provider for any data they've collected....
As for arrests if you visit NZ, I would hope that you will never have the displeasure of visiting that little island shithole, tbh.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 20, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> I agree. Some of these sites (like archive websites) might get unblocked, but you can kiss certain sites goodbye from here on out.


For some reason ED was hit by the bans, probably because they had an article on the shooter.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 20, 2019)

So basically they now try to un-person him. Because it worked so well before, right?
Herostratus, anyone?


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 20, 2019)

Sackity said:


> For some reason ED was hit by the bans, probably because they had an article on the shooter.


I saw some salty assholes on Twitter complaining to Spark NZ (the initial ISP who began blocking sites) about ED a few days ago, so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Mar 20, 2019)

repentance said:


> I couldn't have imagined it even last week.


Man if you wouldve told me in 24 hours we'd have gone from guntposting and weeb wars to international front page news and attempts at totalitarianism I wouldve called you exceptional


----------



## Mammal (Mar 20, 2019)

Fuck NZ, fuck censorship, and fuck their government


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 20, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> I saw some salty assholes on Twitter complaining to Spark NZ (the initial ISP who began blocking sites) about ED a few days ago, so it doesn't surprise me.



Considering the article is super irreverent about an incident NZ is currently punishing people for not agreeing with the state approved party line and the article calls the NZ authorities on their shit, yeah, I can see why ED was added to the block list.

Besides, they include download links to the footage NZ is trying to ban, direct and torrent.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 20, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> I saw some salty assholes on Twitter complaining to Spark NZ (the initial ISP who began blocking sites) about ED a few days ago, so it doesn't surprise me.


They're also hosting the video in its entirety.

edit:


----------



## Aussie_Autizzy (Mar 20, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> They weren't originally supposed to be intimidating, they were used as a type of augery. Warriors would perform them before raiding season and if the elders felt that every part of the haka was performed correctly then the omens favoured war. Lining up and doing it at another countries rugby team to 'intimidate' them is an embarrassing conceit that everyone just politely puts up with and it accomplishes nothing but making them look like autistic fucking idiots.


That would be a valid comment except they are undoubtedly, undeniably and undisputedly the best Rugby team on the planet.


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Mar 20, 2019)

Zeitgeist said:


> By far, my favorite headline.
> 
> *Owner of Christchurch shooting-linked website calls NZ a 's---hole country'*
> 
> ...


They're all just mad because they can't run a censored copy of the video nonstop on their own websites.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 20, 2019)

Nasty said:


> If only the Kiwi Cunts and Britbongs were this dedicated about stopping the multiple terrorist attacks in their country. The common theme in those countries seems to be that they’ll go all out to investigate “incitement of religious intolerance” or “islamophobia” but will let actual child molestors walk the street if they’re Muslim, or preach extremist views in the public streets.
> 
> This slander across news sites is nothing more than trying to strongarm American law enforcement into going after Father Moon.



The backbone is gone, in that regard.  Political correctness has turned them into cucks.



nonperson said:


> The slaughter of unarmed women and children is abhorrent in every way. It's a tragedy on a human level, and I think it needs to be recognized and treated as such.
> 
> It does not mean that we should now embrace the 'religion of the peace' or support its ideology. I find it very ironic that the first country in the world to give women the right to vote, is now trying it's hardest to cover a backwards cult in tinsel and roses, all out of some warped sense of solidarity.
> 
> ...




Yup, a NZ government of the cucks, for the cucks, and by the cucks, overall.  Am sure there are some great people but we're seeing a largely cucked country, and it ain't pretty if you aren't a cuck.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 20, 2019)

@Null Make it so that our word filter replaces "NZ" with "shithole country"


----------



## MG 620 (Mar 20, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> @Null Make it so that our word filter replaces "NZ" with "shithole country"



That would hardly be fair to Britain?

I know kiwi sign language. He says "Chris just got a Nintendo Switch, Amber is bedbound, Amy just got married".


----------



## Shillbot 3000 (Mar 20, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> @Null Make it so that our word filter replaces "NZ" with "shithole country"


I vote for filtering it to a pic of their PM donning her hijab.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 20, 2019)

Shillbot 3000 said:


> Optus' full blocklist is out. In addition to a handful of filesharing sites, by sheer coincidence it blocks just about every site blue checkmarks have ever complained about. https://twitter.com/optuslist/status/1108268068164329472



Ar15.com is just a gun board. Chip Hailstone (Life Below Zero) used to post there about Mosin vs. AR15 for Alaska big game.

Anyway, I looked to see if they were posting the video there, and all I found was this:






						A truly American response to censorship - Page 1 - AR15.COM
					

Firearm Discussion and Resources from AR-15, AK-47, Handguns and more! Buy, Sell, and Trade your Firearms and Gear.




					www.ar15.com
				




Apparently talking about the video is enough to get you banned off ISPs. Soon, not even talking about the video will be required.


----------



## YarrBlueballs (Mar 20, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Apparently talking about the video is enough to get you banned off ISPs. Soon, not even talking about the video will be required.



When 1984 has less restrictions on what you can privately talk about then your own country, then you dun fucked up.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 20, 2019)

YarrBlueballs said:


> When 1984 has less restrictions on what you can privately talk about then your own country, then you dun fucked up.



You could MENTION Goldstein's book in 1984, people just didn't want to, but actually reading it got the Thought Police on your ass in 1984.

NZ seems to have read that and said "Hold my beer".


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Mar 20, 2019)

Null, you brought the tears of American pride to my eyes with that response.


----------



## LiPoPhil (Mar 20, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> It is not your inalienable right to watch children getting raped wtf is wrong with you.


That's the whole point! It's not your inalienable right to watch muslims getting murdered - or to watch anything at all for that matter.


----------



## Emperor Yakub (Mar 20, 2019)

Just popping in to say that us Australian shitposters have warned you about that sheep fucking shithole of a country who's claim to fame is having a bunch of little people climb up a mountain to litter at the top.

pls notice and quote me media senpai


----------



## Juggernaut1977 (Mar 20, 2019)

Not sure if its already been mentioned in this thread because FRAT but this "law" was passed recently.. gives a pretty good idea of how ridiculous NZ is. I will be restoring my phone to factory settings with a few needed numbers if I decide to visit.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/travel/news/107617171/fines-for-travellers-who-wont-unlock-secure-devices


----------



## LU 010 (Mar 20, 2019)

Juggernaut1977 said:


> Not sure if its already been mentioned in this thread because FRAT but this "law" was passed recently.. gives a pretty good idea of how ridiculous NZ is. I will be restoring my phone to factory settings with a few needed numbers if I decide to visit.
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/travel/news/107617171/fines-for-travellers-who-wont-unlock-secure-devices





> Sophie Piearcey, who is from the UK and now lives in Queenstown, has mixed feelings about customs officials' new power. "I can't say I'm 100 per cent pro the new law as your phone is a private place, hence why the majority of people do have the password feature installed. "But if this law helps to crack down on crime, then I would rather feel safe in this country." Piearcey said she would like to believe officials will not abuse their new power and that only "persons of interest" will be targeted.
> 
> Canadian Lauren Kostrom, who now lives in Canterbury and has travelled "quite a bit" between New Zealand, Canada and the US, can understand the rationale behind the new law, but would expect customs officials to explain why they wanted to look through a phone and what they were checking."Part of me feels like, if customs are suspicious enough to have to check your phone then maybe you are hiding something.


Jesus Christ, how are people this fucking stupid? Have they ever read a book? This kind of mushy spineless bullshit is the reason governments get away with the stuff they do.


----------



## MG 620 (Mar 20, 2019)

Unbelievable! It's like the sheep are in charge.


----------



## Qualin Frank (Mar 20, 2019)

Juggernaut1977 said:


> Not sure if its already been mentioned in this thread because FRAT but this "law" was passed recently.. gives a pretty good idea of how ridiculous NZ is. I will be restoring my phone to factory settings with a few needed numbers if I decide to visit.
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/travel/news/107617171/fines-for-travellers-who-wont-unlock-secure-devices



Fine me then, you kiwi bitches, if for some unfathomable reason I have to visit your "we're suddenly desperate as fuck to be North Korea" island chain.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 20, 2019)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Unbelievable! It's like the sheep are in charge.



It's like the chickens are in charge. No, really.









						Behind New Zealand's most popular meat
					

It's the cut-price protein we chose the most. But is animal welfare being sacrificed for cheap chicken?




					www.stuff.co.nz


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 20, 2019)

Uranus Pink said:


> Doesn't help a good chunk of NZ best and brightest never left the WWI and WWII battlefields. Same can said for almost every country who fought in those two wars.


Makes me feel sorry that Canada ever saved their asses. Look at what they're doing now. They want to live in a communist country.


Screaming Bird said:


> J Have they ever read a book?


I'm pretty sure at this point they would burn them


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 20, 2019)

When I retire I plan on doing the traveling I couldn't afford in my youth, and New Zealand was on my list as a place to visit.  Not any fucking more, now that they've revealed themselves as just waiting for an excuse to go full 1984.  I'll take my fat greasy tourist burgerbux and drop them in some other country.


----------



## Mammal (Mar 20, 2019)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> When I retire I plan on doing the traveling I couldn't afford in my youth, and New Zealand was on my list as a place to visit.  Not any fucking more, now that they've revealed themselves as just waiting for an excuse to go full 1984.  I'll take my fat greasy tourist burgerbux and drop them in some other country.



I too respected and admired them once for their greatness, that which the Empire was, but I cannot have any sympathy for them now after this little cucktastic stunt of theirs. Disgusting.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 20, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> So basically they now try to un-person him. Because it worked so well before, right?
> Herostratus, anyone?



What NZ is doing is reminiscent of a Soviet Stalin-era practice.   When Stalin purged someone who had an entry in The Great Soviet Encyclopedia,  depending on the situation, those who had a copy of the book were told to cut out the article, remove the page entirely, or provided a substitute entry to paste over the offending entry.   The Soviets could get away with it, a little, since at that time, especially during the 1930's, the USSR was pretty much a closed society.  Even so, the truth made it out.  It always does, making the Soviets look just as big a bunch of fools as the NZ government is now.   Actually, NZ is worse, since there are undoubtedly hundreds of thousands of copies out there, not just worldwide, but in NZ.  NZ has been a miserable failure at controlling the message.

Another thought.   So NZ apparently will outlaw semi-automatic weapons.  Saw only a snippet of the attacker's screed.  He mentioned all the ways he could have attacked the mosque without requiring a gun, but chose to use a gun, so Americans would face even more restrictions on their Second Amendment rights.  Would also say that two of the most deadly terrorist attacks on American soil - 9/11 and Timothy McVeigh's bombing in Oklahoma City - were carried out without a single shot being fired by the terrorists.    

Learned yesterday that while NZ has no written Constitution, they do have something of a Bill of Rights.  But this can be repealed or overturned by Parliament at any time.  

And to the mod who is annoyed by my doubleposting and posting shit, I humbly apologize and will work to improve.


----------



## HeyYou (Mar 20, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> That's the whole point! It's not your inalienable right to watch muslims getting murdered - or to watch anything at all for that matter.


According to the Supreme Court, yeah it is. Because of how fucked up CP is, that's the one thing the Supreme Court had to go out of its way to comment on and ban even viewing it. Nothing else has gotten that treatment.


----------



## der rademacher (Mar 20, 2019)

DispatchCommit said:


> New Zealand is* STILL * trying to censor and remove this video.
> They finally found the copy I had been hosting and sent a removal *request*.
> 
> It's been up for *at least 4 days* now though (knock on wood) - and I see no reason to react or comply with this request.
> ...



I knew that this video exists, because of co-workers telling me so. Had no interrest in searching for it though. Then, after "stumbling" over Null's thread, that changed. If the NZ "authorities" try so hard to get it banished from the internetz, it would happen to be interresting, wouldn't it? So kudos to you, you wonderful autistic being for sharing the forbidden fruit.

Now, after watching it, I can say two things. First, mass murderers are people with an appreciation of fine odors too. I for once couldn't stop giggling and laughing with the air refresher tree dangling from the rear view mirror of this madman, in the context of knowing (better: assuming) what's about to happen next. Second, my gosh is this guy batshit insane! Driving through public traffic at such high velocities? He could have killed someone, what was he thinking?

Distasteful jokes aside, it is very understandable that the NZ police wants to have this vid banished. Their response time comes across as horrific, with this guy shooting for more than five minutes at the mosque alone. Even if there was simply no way in hell to arrive at the scene earlier (which I am sure was the case), nobody would care.


----------



## Waka with a Turbo (Mar 20, 2019)

People honestly think NZ is going full china, full 1984. Yeah it's pretty bad but you guys are being sensational. People who want to oppose the thought police aren't having a hard time or being prosecuted for doing so.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 20, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> According to the Supreme Court, yeah it is. Because of how fucked up CP is, that's the one thing the Supreme Court had to go out of its way to comment on and ban. Nothing else has gotten that treatment.



The First Amendment is far-reaching.  Outside of CP, can't think of anything that's gotten a viable ban.   The Founding Fathers understood that a person has the right to express themselves, even when others disagree with or are disgusted by what's been expressed.  And they found this right to be such a basic human right in the USA that it was made an amendment to the Constitution.  In contrast to NZ, where the Bill of Rights can be repealed by Parliament very quickly, amending our Constitution has been deliberately made a rather slow and involved process.  In 230 years the Constitution has only been amended twenty-seven times.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 20, 2019)

Constitutions outside of the US Constitution aren't worth the paper they're written on (when they're actually written) precisely for that reason. And of course the fact that any US bureaucrat who would touch the Bill of Rights would face a well-armed militia helps immensely. The 2nd protects the rest.


----------



## HeyYou (Mar 20, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> The First Amendment is far-reaching.  Outside of CP, can't think of anything that's gotten a viable ban.   The Founding Fathers understood that a person has the right to express themselves, even when others disagree with or are disgusted by what's been expressed.  And they found this right to be such a basic human right in the USA that it was made an amendment to the Constitution.  In contrast to NZ, where the Bill of Rights can be repealed by Parliament very quickly, amending our Constitution has been deliberately made a rather slow and involved process.  In 230 years the Constitution has only been amended twenty-seven times.


For all their claims that Americans are ignorant, Commonwealth nations REALLY don't seem to understand the Bill of Rights.

All I know is I have more respect for the Founding Fathers than I ever did when I was younger, their beliefs are still topical in regards to the Commonwealth.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Mar 20, 2019)

Anonymus Fluhre said:


> I'm glad I live in a country where they don't block shit from what I've seen. I'd suck not being able to go on to my usual /tg/ pages



Same. /tg/ is the only board I care about. 



BlancoMailo said:


> Looks like the farms is getting pretty popular (http://archive.md/CbvHm), also which of you rascals is routing your VPN through the PRC?
> 
> View attachment 699245



It’d be funny if the Chinese used this site as evidence of western degeneracy.



Memology 101 said:


> No monetary deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, in my country, that footage has been shared basically free for all. And Facebook for latin america still has the video.



Latin American Facebook seems to be barely moderated. It has a lot of gore ranging from stabbed babies to bombing victims. Even their mainstream news have no problems showing the shooting victims or even more graphic crimes.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 20, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> For all their claims that Americans are ignorant, Commonwealth nations REALLY don't seem to understand the Bill of Rights.



Europeans and Commonwealth nations culturally don't understand the concept of negative/natural rights. They associate their rights with the existence of the state. In their mind the state guarantees their rights while in America we consider the state as a threat to our rights.


----------



## Ledian (Mar 20, 2019)

Having seen 'The First Amendment applies only to the government' I'd like to remind our journalist friends that the _freedom of the press_ is also enshrined in that same amendment that everyone likes to sling around. It only takes marginal amount of thinking to see where that might lead if the state decides to take away speech for all.
So you, my journalist friends, might want to think about the implications on that a bit carefully next time you ever think about writing something that stupid. Us plebians won't be the only ones affected. Plus, authoritarian regimes almost always go and silence the critics first to cement their rule.

Guess who the loudest critics might ever be?


----------



## uberzilla (Mar 20, 2019)

> It's illegal to share the video
> It's illegal to _view_ the video
> The government wants details about people _talking_ about the video



What strange times we live in. I've no interest in watching it but what exactly makes them think that you can just demand details off a website? Should China be provided with the details of online users criticising their regime?


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 20, 2019)

Yovevires said:


> Europeans and Commonwealth nations culturally don't understand the concept of negative/natural rights. They associate their rights with the existence of the state. In their mind the state guarantees their rights while in America we consider the state as a threat to our rights.



The irony is that most of the ideas that founded American guarantees of liberty were founded in many European countries, including the parent state that New Zealand is connected to.

Those concepts partially failed to take hold because the idea of the state being the final arbiter of your freedom was ingrained in European society, althougth this is understandable, it's a concept that goes back to the Romans. The other reason most European states and their clients/descendants don't value the American concept of absolute freedoms insofar as their exercise does not injure another person is due to the fact their own liberties have been vastly more curtailed throughout their history, and so they look at guys like Null telling them to fuck off as anathema, not understanding as a US citizen Josh Moon is inculcated with the belief the state derives consent for its actions from the governed, while European style countries generally see it the other way round.

American liberty as a concept is based on the premise the state exists because the citizens want it to exist and believe it will enhance their freedoms, and if it doesn't, it will be rejected as illegitimate. In places like New Zealand, the state exists because practically every European country has a history of wanting order as opposed to chaos, and thus giving up their freedoms to the state is seen as a sacrifice they need to make to ensure said stability.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 20, 2019)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Latin American Facebook seems to be barely moderated.


Anything not in English is freer.

I follow a lot of Middle-eastern folks on the Twitter, and they've had uncensored copies of the shooting vids posted up since the day (hell, probably since the hour) that it happened.

Can anyone think of a way to spin this that would cause a mass block of Twitter in NZ & Aus?


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 20, 2019)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> It’d be funny if the Chinese used this site as evidence of western degeneracy.



I think all of us use this site as evidence of western degeneracy lol


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 20, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> That's the whole point! It's not your inalienable right to watch muslims getting murdered - or to watch anything at all for that matter.



Go be a bootlicking slave somewhere else.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 20, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> most of the ideas that founded American guarantees of liberty were founded in many European countries, including the parent state that New Zealand is connected to...
> 
> Those concepts partially failed to take hold because the idea of the state being the final arbiter of your freedom was ingrained in European society, althougth this is understandable, it's a concept that goes back to the Romans. The other reason most European states and their clients/descendants don't value the American concept of absolute freedoms insofar as their exercise does not injure another person is due to the fact their own liberties have been vastly more curtailed throughout their history, and so they look at guys like Null telling them to fuck off as anathema, not understanding as a US citizen Josh Moon is inculcated with the belief the state derives consent for its actions from the governed, while European style countries generally see it the other way round.


I would instead argue that American liberties continued to exist for a long time because for a long time, you could become a yeoman farmer, make a good living year to year, and be beholden to no cunt.

This was also possible in other Anglo colonies, certainly in New Zealand, to some degree in Australia, until at least the 70s and 80s. It's gone now- the Sovereign Citizen movement gained a lot of oxygen from guys protesting being driven off their farms by banks in the 80s and 90s.

A political dissident in modern America is now in more danger of losing his shirt than a political dissident in socialist Sweden. If you're a pipe welder in Sweden, your boss had better have a good reason for firing you from your job- a better reason than that you have mean nasty views. An American doesn't enjoy that privilege.



ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> New Zealand was on my list as a place to visit. Not any fucking more, now that they've revealed themselves as just waiting for an excuse to go full 1984. I'll take my fat greasy tourist burgerbux and drop them in some other country.


Go to North Korea, cleaner, more civilized, freer, better scenery.



uberzilla said:


> Should China be provided with the details of online users criticising their regime?


They have more right to demand such information than NZOG does.



der rademacher said:


> Driving through public traffic at such high velocities? He could have killed someone, what was he thinking?


You sound like someone who's driven in Christchurch before. I must admit, like you I have only very rarely been able to achieve a sustained speed over 40kph on the 4 aves while cruising in a Cefiro on a Friday night. It was an exhilarating couple of minutes.


----------



## Troonos (Mar 20, 2019)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> Unbelievable! It's like the sheep are in charge.



I mean, isn't it about time after all these years of kiwi sheep-shaggers sodomizing them?


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 20, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> That's the whole point! It's not your inalienable right to watch muslims getting murdered - or to watch anything at all for that matter.


Here's a taste of an inalienable right: fuck off exceptional individual.


----------



## redonk (Mar 20, 2019)

KiwiLedian said:


> Having seen 'The First Amendment applies only to the government'


I really hate to be the one doing this, but it does only apply to gov intervention, you can blame Null all you want for censoring thread 'Joshua Connor Moon', you can send death threats, bomb a schools or two, still Josh is a free corporation that will allow what he wants or not, sorry mate 1A!


----------



## Mammal (Mar 20, 2019)

redonk said:


> I really hate to be the one doing this, but it does only apply to gov intervention, you can blame Null all you want for censoring thread 'Joshua Connor Moon', you can send death threats, bomb a schools or two, still Josh is a free corporation that will allow what he wants or not, sorry mate 1A!



Yeah he’s pretty baste.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 20, 2019)

redonk said:


> I really hate to be the one doing this, but it does only apply to gov intervention, you can blame Null all you want for censoring thread 'Joshua Connor Moon', you can send death threats, bomb a schools or two, still Josh is a free corporation that will allow what he wants or not, sorry mate 1A!



Sending death threats and bombing schools are not protected free speech. If there's evidence that he's done that, by all means just say it.


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Mar 20, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> For all their claims that Americans are ignorant, Commonwealth nations REALLY don't seem to understand the Bill of Rights.
> 
> All I know is I have more respect for the Founding Fathers than I ever did when I was younger, their beliefs are still topical in regards to the Commonwealth.



It really is bizarre...

I've had European penpal who just can't wrap their head around the right to bear arms, no matter how hard I try. It's like it's in their blood to always look at the state as their sitter and as an American, I just _don't_ understand it. It's not a hard concept to get that power corrupts always, no matter what point in history we're in. 

That firearms confiscated letter scared the absolute shit out of me but Europeans just shrug their shoulders and go _meh. _


----------



## redonk (Mar 20, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Sending death threats and bombing schools are not protected free speech. If there's evidence that he's done that, by all means just say it.


I am not claiming any of that, just where the hell did 'Joshua Connor Moon' thread go? We were free speech absolutist Moon!!!


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Mar 20, 2019)

SnakeMeter7 said:


> Just popping in to say that us Australian shitposters have warned you about that sheep fucking shithole of a country who's claim to fame is having a bunch of little people climb up a mountain to litter at the top.
> 
> pls notice and quote me media senpai



You didn't have to warn us.

New Zealand is basically Australia's Canada. Both those countries go together as they do nothing but bitch and moan about their more handsome, successful older brothers who can actually get a date.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 20, 2019)

Rabidcolombian said:


> It really is bizarre...
> 
> I've had European penpal who just can't wrap their head around the right to bear arms, no matter how hard I try. It's like it's in their blood to always look at the state as their sitter and as an American, I just _don't_ understand it. It's not a hard concept to get that power corrupts always, no matter what point in history we're in.
> 
> That firearms confiscated letter scared the absolute shit out of me but Europeans just shrug their shoulders and go _meh. _



Keep in mind it's been natural to Europe for weapons to be restricted to certain parties since feudal times. Only nobles were allowed to be warriors and all that. All the modern era did was slightly liberalize things by making the group of people allowed the use of weapons slightly wider in most European countries and those with similar traditions, but at the end of the day what an American takes for granted as a right since our founding documents say we have guns as a right, for most Europeans it's a privledge because it's always been that for anyone who wasn't, by default, supposed to carry arms as a profession.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 20, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> Keep in mind it's been natural to Europe for weapons to be restricted to certain parties since feudal times. Only nobles were allowed to be warriors and all that. All the modern era did was slightly liberalize things by making the group of people allowed the use of weapons slightly wider in most European countries and those with similar traditions, but at the end of the day what an American takes for granted as a right since our founding documents say we have guns as a right, for most Europeans it's a privledge because it's always been that for anyone who wasn't, by default, supposed to carry arms as a profession.


Soon as Germany lost the first World War they had their guns taken away. It was an easy way to get the people to vote for their new party because they were afraid that their Russian enemies would invade and the British would allow it to happen. People don't seem to realize that the human race feels safe with a weapon. After all we have no natural weapons, unless tasting terrible to predators is a weapon.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 20, 2019)

redonk said:


> I am not claiming any of that, just where the hell did 'Joshua Connor Moon' thread go? We were free speech absolutist Moon!!!


I can't understand your broken English. Did you make a dogshit thread about Null to make him out as a lolcow as some contrarian bullshit and are now whining your terrible thread got deleted is an infringement of "free speech"? If the answer is yes, please neck yourself.


----------



## redonk (Mar 20, 2019)

LocalFireDept said:


> I can't understand your broken English. Did you make a dogshit thread about Null to make him out as a lolcow as some contrarian bullshit and are now whining your terrible thread got deleted is an infringement of "free speech"? If the answer is yes, please neck yourself.


No you exceptional retardo, Josh can and will allow Josh thread when and if he wants, how is your first amendment raped now?

edit: so while being censored by KF ustase, let me say this: Fuck jannies, fuck @Null and fuck you, inb4 banned


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 20, 2019)

redonk said:


> No you exceptional retardo, Josh can and will allow Josh thread when and if he wants, how is your first amendment raped now?


Please get a grasp on the English language before posting again. The point you are trying to make is literally indecipherable.


----------



## redonk (Mar 20, 2019)

LocalFireDept said:


> Please get a grasp on the English language before posting again. The point you are trying to make is literally indecipherable.


Teach me, do you know Josh is the owner of the farm? Have you seen a thread called Joshua Connor Moon? Maybe because that is the name of our dear owner? Now go fuck yourself


----------



## repentance (Mar 20, 2019)

LocalFireDept said:


> Please get a grasp on the English language before posting again. The point you are trying to make is literally indecipherable.



It's like we've turned into Bitcointalk over the last week.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 20, 2019)

Rabidcolombian said:


> New Zealand is basically Australia's Canada. Both those countries go together as they do nothing but bitch and moan about their more handsome, successful older brothers who can actually get a date.


Comparing us to America in the sense that we have a Canada is an insult to America. We're just on a sliding level of cuckery depending on where you go.


----------



## Крыса (Mar 20, 2019)

Rabidcolombian said:


> It really is bizarre...
> 
> I've had European penpal who just can't wrap their head around the right to bear arms, no matter how hard I try. It's like it's in their blood to always look at the state as their sitter and as an American, I just _don't_ understand it. It's not a hard concept to get that power corrupts always, no matter what point in history we're in.
> 
> That firearms confiscated letter scared the absolute shit out of me but Europeans just shrug their shoulders and go _meh. _


Well Americans say that the 2A is necessary for the safety of their citizens and to keep the government in check, but from pretty much every other first world country's point of view it doesn't look like the US is a safer country and it certainly doesn't look like your government isn't doing whatever the fuck it wants or what Wall Street asks.


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Mar 20, 2019)

Крыса said:


> Well Americans say that the 2A is necessary for the safety of their citizens and to keep the government in check, but from pretty much every other first world country's point of view it doesn't look like the US is a safer country and it certainly doesn't look like your government isn't doing whatever the fuck it wants or what Wall Street asks.



Freedom or "safety" -- take your pick.

Edit: to elaborate, countries that manage to bar the majority of the population from owning guns sure seem to end up with plenty of violent crime to replace it, e.g. knife or acid attacks.  Safety is an illusion, dangled by the news media like a carrot at the end of a long, slippery fuck-stick.  "Give up your guns!  Give up your rights!  For great justice!"


----------



## Крыса (Mar 20, 2019)

yahooligan said:


> Freedom or "safety" -- take your pick.


So gun rights aren't about safety but about freedom ?

The first amendment I can fully understand and I think it's something valuable and very interesting, but I've yet to see a strong argument in favor of the second one for countries that have much less crime and hardly a worst government than the US, I just don't see the point. But maybe that's cultural indeed.


yahooligan said:


> Edit: to elaborate, countries that manage to bar the majority of the population from owning guns sure seem to end up with plenty of violent crime to replace it, e.g. knife or acid attacks.  Safety is an illusion, dangled by the news media like a carrot at the end of a long, slippery fuck-stick.  "Give up your guns!  Give up your rights!  For great justice!"


You're nowhere near as likely to get killed anywhere in western Europe or any part of the civilized world than in the US. By criminals or cops who got nervous for no reason for that matter, which is ironic when you hear that you need the guns to protect yourself from the government.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Mar 20, 2019)

Крыса said:


> Well Americans say that the 2A is necessary for the safety of their citizens and to keep the government in check, but from pretty much every other first world country's point of view it doesn't look like the US is a safer country and it certainly doesn't look like your government isn't doing whatever the fuck it wants or what Wall Street asks.



And from our point of view it looks it looks like other nations aren't truly free.


----------



## redonk (Mar 20, 2019)

Liquid Cool said:


> And from our point of view it looks it looks like other nations aren't truly free.


America 1000%

edit: while I'm being censored (fucking ukrainian ustase): Fuck jannies, fuck censors, drink up


----------



## Star Stuff (Mar 20, 2019)

Крыса said:


> You're nowhere near as likely to get killed anywhere in western Europe or any part of the civilized world than in the US. By criminals or cops who got nervous for no reason for that matter, which is ironic when you hear that you need the guns to protect yourself from the government.


You people keep forgetting that the US stands for the _United States_. Our rates of safety and regulations can only be blanket stated at the federal level. Something that should have minimal control over the independent states and only used for what is considered truly horrible crimes (Hence felonies or whatnot in case a state decides to go hog-wild and legalizes CP or murder). With different gun regulations, laws, even cultures and communities (right down to accents), trying to say that America is safer or not than any other country is stupid. After all, what if my state's crime average is dragged up due to the motherfuckery going on in Detroit or The Earthly Representation of Hell (California)?

I will 100% agree that the Bronx (or maybe even the whole of NY) has higher chances of you being stabbed than any country in the EU, but there are multiple states that are far safer that I'd shack up in before I even consider heading over to that utter shit carnival of a continent.


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Mar 20, 2019)

Крыса said:


> So gun rights aren't about safety but about freedom ?
> 
> The first amendment I can fully understand and I think it's something valuable and very interesting, but I've yet to see a strong argument in favor of the second one for countries that have much less crime and hardly a worst government than the US, I just don't see the point. But maybe that's cultural indeed.
> 
> You're nowhere near as likely to get killed anywhere in western Europe or any part of the civilized world than in the US. By criminals or cops who got nervous for no reason for that matter, which is ironic when you hear that you need the guns to protect yourself from the government.



That's big talk coming from a continent whose devolved into dictatorships countless times since America's been born. You Europeans have been around for thousands of years and for some reason you still can't get it right. Even if you're from Canada, New Zealand or Australia, you still have no excuse. The NZ police right freaking now are threatening it's citizens for watching a damn video. And those citizens cucked fucking fast simply because you value safety over freedom.

Not to mention, no, you don't understand it. The first amendment and second are interchangeable.  We use our first to protect our second and our second if we ever need to protect our first. Why do you think they're the first damn two on the list?


----------



## redonk (Mar 20, 2019)

Rabidcolombian said:


> Europeans have been around for thousands of years and for some reason you still can't get it right


Don't worry after 121th vote on not being part of europe we will finally get it, EU rules!!!

edit: fuck you censoring chief censors, fucking KF is free speech platform, fuck you Jannies and fuck you @Null


----------



## thx1138 (Mar 20, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Apparently talking about the video is enough to get you banned off ISPs. Soon, not even talking about the video will be required.



"He was already dead, he reflected. It seemed to him that it was only now, when he had begun to be able to formulate his thoughts, that he had taken the decisive step. The consequences of every act are included in the act itself. He wrote:

'Thoughtcrime does not entail death: thoughtcrime IS death.'"


----------



## Крыса (Mar 20, 2019)

To clarify, I don't care about the law in the US, I don't live there, they can do whatever the hell they want it's their country. What I said whas that I've yet to see a good argument why the rest of the world should get more guns.



Liquid Cool said:


> And from our point of view it looks it looks like other nations aren't truly free.


No one's truly free. I could legally buy beer when I was 15 and drink it on the patch of grass outside my high school.


Rabidcolombian said:


> That's big talk coming from a continent whose devolved into dictatorships countless times since America's been born. You Europeans have been around for thousands of years and for some reason you still can't get it right. Even if you're from Canada, New Zealand or Australia, you still have no excuse. The NZ police right freaking now are threatening it's citizens for watching a damn video. And those citizens cucked fucking fast simply because you value safety over freedom.
> 
> Not to mention, no, you don't understand it. The first amendment and second are interchangeable.  We use our first to protect our second and our second if we ever need to protect our first. Why do you think they're the first damn two on the list?


Can you give me an example of a situation where the second amendment was used to protect the first ? Genuinely asking I'm not well versed in US history.

And I don't think what they're doing in NZ with the video is right.


----------



## thx1138 (Mar 20, 2019)

Rabidcolombian said:


> That's big talk coming from a continent whose devolved into dictatorships countless times since America's been born. You Europeans have been around for thousands of years and for some reason you still can't get it right. Even if you're from Canada, New Zealand or Australia, you still have no excuse. The NZ police right freaking now are threatening it's citizens for watching a damn video. And those citizens cucked fucking fast simply because you value safety over freedom.
> 
> Not to mention, no, you don't understand it. The first amendment and second are interchangeable.  We use our first to protect our second and our second if we ever need to protect our first. Why do you think they're the first damn two on the list?



Europeans are, and have been for around 1700 years, subjects.  Not citizens.  They look in gape-mouthed wonderment at US _citizens _and fail to understand the basic difference between the two.  Not just an ontological difference.  Not just a philosophical difference, but an individual human difference at the gestalt level.  I will leave it to PJ O'rourke to clarify:

*“I was having dinner…in London…when eventually he got, as the Europeans always do, to the part about “Your country’s never been invaded.” And so I said, “Let me tell you who those bad guys are. They’re us. WE BE BAD. We’re the baddest-assed sons of bitches that ever jogged in Reeboks. We’re three-quarters grizzly bear and two-thirds car wreck and descended from a stock market crash on our mother’s side. You take your Germany, France, and Spain, roll them all together and it wouldn’t give us room to park our cars. We’re the big boys, Jack, the original, giant, economy-sized, new and improved butt kickers of all time. When we snort coke in Houston, people lose their hats in Cap d’Antibes. And we’ve got an American Express card credit limit higher than your piss-ant metric numbers go. You say our country’s never been invaded? You’re right, little buddy. Because I’d like to see the needle-dicked foreigners who’d have the guts to try. We drink napalm to get our hearts started in the morning. A rape and a mugging is our way of saying 'Cheerio.' Hell can’t hold our sock-hops. 
We walk taller, talk louder, spit further, fuck longer and buy more things than you know the names of. I’d rather be a junkie in a New York City jail than king, queen, and jack of all Europeans. We eat little countries like this for breakfast and shit them out before lunch.”*



Крыса said:


> Can you give me an example of a situation where the second amendment was used to protect the first ? Genuinely asking I'm not well versed in US history.



Elijah Lovejoy.






						YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com
				




"Gentlemen!  As long as I am an American, as long as American blood runs through these veins, I shall hold myself at Liberty to Write, to Speak, to Publish on _what ever I please!"  _


----------



## Star Stuff (Mar 20, 2019)

Крыса said:


> To clarify, I don't care about the law in the US, I don't live there, they can do whatever the hell they want it's their country. What I said whas that I've yet to see a good argument why the rest of the world should get more guns.


"_An armed society is a polite society. Manners are good when one may have to back up his acts with his life._"
-Robert A. Heinlein

Your call whether or not you wanna believe that. There's no use in really arguing a point when someone's made up their mind on what their belief is gonna be. I'm just happy I'm not in your shoes.



Крыса said:


> No one's truly free. I could buy legally beer when I was 15 and drink it on the patch of grass outside my high school.


You're so cool, dude. I assume you want to look cool since bringing this up is an irrelevant point.



Крыса said:


> Can you give me an example of a situation where the second amendment was used to protect the first ? Genuinely asking I'm not well versed in US history.


The Second Amendment is a deterrent to offending the First. If the government attempts to violate it, then the people will arm themselves and fight. No matter who wins, it'll be an awful sight that the government isn't eager to see. If nobody was armed, nobody would be able to contest the suppression of the First.


----------



## LocalFireDept (Mar 20, 2019)

Крыса said:


> Can you give me an example of a situation where the second amendment was used to protect the first ? Genuinely asking I'm not well versed in US history.


When we kicked the Europeans out of our newborn nation so hard that they had to recognize that the United States of America was a sovereign nation that would protect the natural rights of it's people, if we're talking about the principle of the whole thing.


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Mar 20, 2019)

Крыса said:


> To clarify, I don't care about the law in the US, I don't live there, they can do whatever the hell they want it's their country. What I said whas that I've yet to see a good argument why the rest of the world should get more guns.



No, you said that guns don't appear to make America safe.  I don't know if that counts as shifting the goalposts or shitposting the goals.


----------



## Крыса (Mar 20, 2019)

Star Stuff said:


> The Second Amendment is a deterrent to offending the First. If the government attempts to violate it, then the people will arm themselves and fight. No matter who wins, it'll be an awful sight that the government isn't eager to see. If nobody was armed, nobody would be able to contest the suppression of the First.


I get that. People will defend themselves against the government if it violates their rights. But can you give an example of that happening ? Or did the US government never violate the right of the US people ?


LocalFireDept said:


> When we kicked the Europeans out of our newborn nation so hard that they had to recognize that the United States of America was a sovereign nation that would protect the natural rights of it's people, if we're talking about the principle of the whole thing.


So the second amendment was already useful before it even existed.


yahooligan said:


> No, you said that guns don't appear to make America safe.  I don't know if that counts as shifting the goalposts or shitposting the goals.


No, they sure as hell don't appear to. But again if that's what the American people want who the fuck am I to say they should do otherwise, I don't live there.


----------



## Dr. Sexbot (Mar 20, 2019)

Крыса said:


> Logical fallacy-filled attempt at derailing the thread


Can we get back to discussing Shithole Countries?



Крыса said:


> No, they sure as hell don't appear to. But again if that's what the American people want who the fuck am I to say they should do otherwise, I don't live there.


I'm guessing Crimea or South Ossetia?


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 20, 2019)

During the run-up to the Iraq war after 9/11, US ISPs with or without the blessing of the government blocked Arabic news sites, pretty sure Al-arabiya was among them at the time.  That was before the Patriot Act, even. People would get on London-bound flights and be amazed at the copies of British newspapers calling out GWB for being a crusading asshole and, especially, calling out the pro-Israeli stance/people who had a lot to do with it.

So, since then, the US government has appeared to take a back seat while letting Silicon Valley drive.  The government shuts down most TV towers because cable, DVD recorders no longer work but you get HD, what you really need is Alexa or really Google Home. RIAA puts up with extensions that let people download songs off YT or off the regular Internet while making sure they see lots and lots of ads. Tor, torrents /bitcoin become entrenched as something only drug dealers/CP/terrorists would use. If you got kicked off Twitter/FB/Reddit/WordPress etc., you must be one of those marginal people society should avoid. Because, let's let Silicon Valley drive, because it'll do so on behalf of the establishment, and it'll keep our "safe spaces" safe.

Now, SV is thinking that because they were too "lenient" w/social media that resulted in people electing Trump when in fact a lot of that was Americans being fed up with being told what to think.  A public that is increasingly reliant on their platforms.


----------



## Крыса (Mar 20, 2019)

thx1138 said:


> Elijah Lovejoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... how is that a good example ? I mean if anything it proves that you can get away with murdering someone who stated an unpopular opinion and nobody will do anything about it. In this case people literally shot a champion of 1A rights and apparently nobody cared, or am I getting something wrong here ?


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 20, 2019)

Star Stuff said:


> The Second Amendment is a deterrent to offending the First. If the government attempts to violate it, then the people will arm themselves and fight. No matter who wins, it'll be an awful sight that the government isn't eager to see. If nobody was armed, nobody would be able to contest the suppression of the First.



My lad, no they won't, not after Ruby Ridge and Waco and especially the Patriot Act. If it's you against even a mid-city's qualitative firepower, you have zero chance with whatever you've got.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Mar 20, 2019)

yahooligan said:


> Can we get back to discussing Shithole Countries?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Crimea or South Ossetia?




I thought we were discussing what a scumbag Null is?


----------



## Florence (Mar 20, 2019)

redonk said:


> Don't worry after 121th vote on not being part of europe we will finally get it, EU rules!!!
> 
> edit: fuck you censoring chief censors, fucking KF is free speech platform, fuck you Jannies and fuck you @Null


lol calm down


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 20, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> Keep in mind it's been natural to Europe for weapons to be restricted to certain parties since feudal times. Only nobles were allowed to be warriors and all that. All the modern era did was slightly liberalize things by making the group of people allowed the use of weapons slightly wider in most European countries and those with similar traditions, but at the end of the day what an American takes for granted as a right since our founding documents say we have guns as a right, for most Europeans it's a privledge because it's always been that for anyone who wasn't, by default, supposed to carry arms as a profession.



That's not true at all. Medieval cities generally had strict carry ordinances, especially towards non-residents, but that was no different than the typical wild west town. Restricting sword ownership to gentlefolk was only a thing in some parts of the H.R.E, where commoners easily circumvented the law by carrying sword-sized knives and nobody had a problem with it. Bows and crossbows could get peasants into a lot of trouble, but only because it cast suspicion of poaching on them. There were also church statutes against the use of crossbows (in France) and warhammers (in Poland) but nobody ever enforced them. That's about it. Weapons in general were almost completely unregulated throughout Europe, and arms control didn't start becoming a thing until the end of WW1, when a huge surplus of military weapons combined with growing communist support and a population full of impoverished and disillusioned war veterans made governments very afraid.


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Mar 20, 2019)

Крыса said:


> I get that. People will defend themselves against the government if it violates their rights. But can you give an example of that happening ? Or did the US government never violate the right of the US people ?



Yes, they have.

Look up Waco and Ruby Ridge (and these are recent examples), I won't go too far into it, but both these situations started as normal citizens just going "Fuck off" to the US government as they try to live off the grid or in a commune and it devolving into massacres as soon as the FBI thinks they're threats. Both situations are very controversial as the FBI likes to blame the citizens for not compiling with them, but if you look into those cases deep (actual do lots of research) the FBI had no rights to interfere with these people and violated a lot of their rights.

Some years later a small cult sprung up in some hick town and one of the leaders bit a police officer. He ran to his compound as the police surrounded his house and it was basically a stand off as he had firearms. At the end of the day the police eventually said fuck it and left because it wasn't worth the bad press due to the two recent fuck ups. He still hasnt been arrested to this day because it simple is not worth the trouble. I'll link some vids if you need it



> So the second amendment was already useful before it even existed.



I'm not goanna railroad you for not knowing basic American history, but knowing something this crucial will possibly help you understand why we Americans think the way we do. The American revolution started because the British were coming take our firearms and break up our militias. The battle was Lexington and Concord. You could say the birth of our country and values is inherently linked to this.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Mar 20, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Anything not in English is freer.
> 
> I follow a lot of Middle-eastern folks on the Twitter, and they've had uncensored copies of the shooting vids posted up since the day (hell, probably since the hour) that it happened.
> 
> Can anyone think of a way to spin this that would cause a mass block of Twitter in NZ & Aus?



Yeah, for whatever reason they don’t moderate non-English versions of their sites. Probably because it’d cost too much.

I wish this could end Twitter. It’s without a doubt the worst social media platform.


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 20, 2019)

Rabidcolombian said:


> Yes, they have.
> 
> Look up Waco and Ruby Ridge (and these are recent examples), I won't go too far into it, but both these situations started as normal citizens just going "Fuck off" to the US government as they try to live off the grid or in a commune and it devolving into massacres as soon as the FBI thinks they're threats. Both situations are very controversial as the FBI likes to blame the citizens for not compiling with them, but if you look into those cases deep (actual do lots of research) the FBI had no rights to interfere with these people and violated a lot of their rights.



No. In both those cases, the government concluded that they had weapons that were not authorized, which isn't 1a. You can argue that they should have been allowed to have those weapons under 2a, but it wasn't a 1a issue per se.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 20, 2019)

Rabidcolombian said:


> The American revolution started because the British were coming take our firearms and break up our militias. The battle was Lexington and Concord. You could say the birth of our country and values is inherently linked to this.





			
				Krusty the Clown said:
			
		

> Hey, yutz! Guns aren't toys. They're for family protection, hunting dangerous or delicious animals, and keeping the King of England out of your face.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 20, 2019)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> Yeah, for whatever reason they don’t moderate non-English versions of their sites. Probably because it’d cost too much.
> 
> I wish this could end Twitter. It’s without a doubt the worst social media platform.



I avoid Twitter, Facebook, and all social media.  Just don't see any upside in it.  See lots of downside.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 20, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> My lad, no they won't, not after Ruby Ridge and Waco and especially the Patriot Act. If it's you against even a mid-city's qualitative firepower, you have zero chance with whatever you've got.


I must disagree with this. If anything, Waco and Ruby Ridge showed the government out of control and hardened the hearts of a multitude of gun owners. A perspective of what is more likely to happen was shown in Oregon not too long ago, where the government had to back down.....


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Mar 20, 2019)

uberzilla said:


> What strange times we live in. I've no interest in watching it but what exactly makes them think that you can just demand details off a website?



Because it's been working great for them so far?
Reddit, Discord, LiveLeak, and Facebook all surrendered without so much as a whimper. And if a site doesn't just hand it over, they have a swarm of media outlets to publish stories on how that website is supporting and protecting terrorists. And if _that_ doesn't work, you can just demand that ISPs block access to the site.


----------



## thx1138 (Mar 20, 2019)

Крыса said:


> But... how is that a good example ? I mean if anything it proves that you can get away with murdering someone who stated an unpopular opinion and nobody will do anything about it. In this case people literally shot a champion of 1A rights and apparently nobody cared, or am I getting something wrong here ?


People stood with him.  Armed people.  They didn't prevail, but they stood up for it.  It'd have failed much sooner and the people trying to shut him down would've gone on to do worse if they hadn't.


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Mar 20, 2019)

Ruby Ridge






Waco






The man who bit the police officer






I want you to understand just how much these events changed how the FBI and American people see the other. People STILL talk about Waco and Ruby Ridge to this day arguing who was at fault. And these wounds are still fresh enough that the FBI KNOWS it will be bad optics to do something like this again. 

If they can't take on a deranged 90 year old man, how do you think they're goanna take on half the damn country with firearms?


----------



## Sbralph (Mar 20, 2019)

Techkikes just don't give a shit anymore  ?


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Mar 20, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> No. In both those cases, the government concluded that they had weapons that were not authorized, which isn't 1a. You can argue that they should have been allowed to have those weapons under 2a, but it wasn't a 1a issue per se.



Read up on it because there are lots of conflicting views on what really happend. The FBI also ended up having to have to apologize. 

Point is at the end of the day (no matter which side was right or wrong) it still makes our government take a step back and wonder if they really are up to fucking with us. And our firearms are a key reason why.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 20, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> That's not true at all. Medieval cities generally had strict carry ordinances, especially towards non-residents, but that was no different than the typical wild west town. Restricting sword ownership to gentlefolk was only a thing in some parts of the H.R.E, where commoners easily circumvented the law by carrying sword-sized knives and nobody had a problem with it. Bows and crossbows could get peasants into a lot of trouble, but only because it cast suspicion of poaching on them. There were also church statutes against the use of crossbows (in France) and warhammers (in Poland) but nobody ever enforced them. That's about it. Weapons in general were almost completely unregulated throughout Europe, and arms control didn't start becoming a thing until the end of WW1, when a huge surplus of military weapons combined with growing communist support and a population full of impoverished and disillusioned war veterans made governments very afraid.



Point taken, but the laws on the commoner were often so stiff and most people so poor any random guy with a weapon of military grade ordinance was exception rather than rule most of the time, and murder sprees and terrorism (like the Irish Troubles) also served as lovely excuses to pass obscenely strict gun laws in the modern era even where most regulations did not exist prior.

Basically, gun grabbing is far more acceptable in non-US countries and non-US citizens roll over and play dead for that a lot easier, like they did for this:









						Port Arthur massacre (Australia) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 21, 2019)

Both Waco and RR had the government alleging that they had weapons the government didn't authorize them to have, which proved true.

If it weren't for that, Randy Weaver and the Waco people would not have been shot at.

For example, there's a huge Scientology complex out in Riverside County that restricts members' movement while indoctrinating them incessantly and forever. If asked, those people will uniformly say they are following their faith and creed, and are happy doing that. The FBI looked into this in 2010 and concluded that nope, they can't do anything.

ETA: The FBI apologized because their person took kill shots at unarmed combatants and/or used otherwise insane amounts of force. They do that less, but if they did decide to do it, saying that someone had amounts of bump-stocked, scoped, silenced, pistol gripped ARs would provide the best cover.

Frankly, I do not see why people think that ARs/AKs specked out with bump stocks, pistol grips, high-end scopes, silencers etc. will get the government to back off.  The government has SWAT units of 7-12, all with better firepower. They can get helicopters. Drones. Full-autos. Tanks. And them having a reasonable case that you have a couple illegal spec'd out ARs is the best ammunition they have to go after you.


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Mar 21, 2019)

Rabidcolombian said:


> It really is bizarre...
> 
> I've had European penpal who just can't wrap their head around the right to bear arms, no matter how hard I try. It's like it's in their blood to always look at the state as their sitter and as an American, I just _don't_ understand it. It's not a hard concept to get that power corrupts always, no matter what point in history we're in.
> 
> That firearms confiscated letter scared the absolute shit out of me but Europeans just shrug their shoulders and go _meh. _


As someone from Canuckistan, I think it comes down to "We are all equal, but some are more equal than others".  The more equal are royalty, and outside of the US, that has been the historical norm.  Royalty have the final say.  It leads to bootlicking and abdication of responsibility.


----------



## Star Stuff (Mar 21, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Both Waco and RR had the government alleging that they had weapons the government didn't authorize them to have, which proved true.
> 
> If it weren't for that, Randy Weaver and the Waco people would not have been shot at.
> 
> ...


I hate this argument because it's one that makes the least sense while sounding like it makes the most. It's almost insidious.

Tell me: Is deploying helicopters/tanks/soldiers/SWATs on people for anything short of a terrorist cell something that EVER blows over well not only in the US, but internationally? Does the government truly think "they have guns and fight, raze 'em all" is an option? If it was, wouldn't have they done it already to quell the mass dissent people generally have for them? Would the soldiers even be on board? Do you think that every branch of the US military would go "Yeah, I'll just gun down my own people because they believe in something I enlisted to protect"?

That's why I said it doesn't matter who wins that sort of clash. It won't be pretty either way. What an exasperating and incredibly ignorant argument to present.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 21, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> Both Waco and RR had the government alleging that they had weapons the government didn't authorize them to have, which proved true.
> 
> If it weren't for that, Randy Weaver and the Waco people would not have been shot at.
> 
> ...



A thought.  The idea of a few people with illegal weapons doesn't scare the US government, or for that matter any government, as much as the idea of a few people, or even one person, with computers and hacking ability.   The person or people with some illegal weapons are little or no threat outside the range of their weapons.  The person or people with computers and hacking ability can pose a much larger, much more severe threat.  Some will say the government has cyberwarfare specialists.   True, but for every measure there's a countermeasure.  And I wonder about some of the government's cyberwarfare specialists.  Case in point:









						USAF Major Arrested in the Case of His Missing Wife - Law Enforcement Today
					

A USAF major was arrested Sunday in connection to his wife’s disappearance after police said they found suspicious items inside their Texas home.




					www.lawenforcementtoday.com
				





To be sure, this major was probably not a hands-on cyberwarfare specialist.  Most likely he was a division chief within the unit.  But people like him are supposed to be the cream of the crop, carrying out a vital, 24/7/365 mission.  Sure doesn't give me a warm fuzzy.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 21, 2019)

Крыса said:


> I get that. People will defend themselves against the government if it violates their rights. But can you give an example of that happening ? Or did the US government never violate the right of the US people ?
> 
> So the second amendment was already useful before it even existed.
> 
> No, they sure as hell don't appear to. But again if that's what the American people want who the fuck am I to say they should do otherwise, I don't live there.











						Battle of Athens (1946) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Chew on that son.


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Mar 21, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> During the run-up to the Iraq war after 9/11, US ISPs with or without the blessing of the government blocked Arabic news sites, pretty sure Al-arabiya was among them at the time.  That was before the Patriot Act, even. People would get on London-bound flights and be amazed at the copies of British newspapers calling out GWB for being a crusading asshole and, especially, calling out the pro-Israeli stance/people who had a lot to do with it.
> 
> So, since then, the US government has appeared to take a back seat while letting Silicon Valley drive.  The government shuts down most TV towers because cable, DVD recorders no longer work but you get HD, what you really need is Alexa or really Google Home. RIAA puts up with extensions that let people download songs off YT or off the regular Internet while making sure they see lots and lots of ads. Tor, torrents /bitcoin become entrenched as something only drug dealers/CP/terrorists would use. If you got kicked off Twitter/FB/Reddit/WordPress etc., you must be one of those marginal people society should avoid. Because, let's let Silicon Valley drive, because it'll do so on behalf of the establishment, and it'll keep our "safe spaces" safe.
> 
> Now, SV is thinking that because they were too "lenient" w/social media that resulted in people electing Trump when in fact a lot of that was Americans being fed up with being told what to think.  A public that is increasingly reliant on their platforms.


You're misremembering.  But it's basically right.  I don't reember if Al-Arabiya was blocked before the Iraq War (the 3rd gulf war), but I think I remember Al-Jazeera was.  Al-Arabiya wasn't blocked (in Canada at least, during the start of the Afghan War, everything happened too quickly)....  But The Patriot Act came in well before.  It was weeks after 9/11 that the US went into Afghanistan (does anybody even remember that the Taliban said they had OBL and offered to turn him over to the Hague, but not the US?)....

It was days after 9/11 the patriot act came in, and maybe a month before the AFghan War.  It was probably a year and a half to two years before the Iraq War.  ICBATG, though....  Google is our friend, but I'm too lazy, but your mixing conflicts.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 21, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> Point taken, but the laws on the commoner were often so stiff and most people so poor any random guy with a weapon of military grade ordinance was exception rather than rule most of the time



Also not true, weapons were dirt cheap and plentiful. In northern Europe it was practically expected for all free males to own swords, in eastern Europe peasants carried long-handled battleaxes as walking sticks. In England it was mandatory to own and regularly train with the warbow. Societies that relied heavily on militias and levies tended to want their people armed. The cultural differences between America and the rest of the world in this regard don't go back very far and have more to do with America still relying on militias and irregulars when the constitution was written.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 21, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Also not true, weapons were dirt cheap and plentiful. In northern Europe it was practically expected for all free males to own swords, in eastern Europe peasants carried long-handled battleaxes as walking sticks. In England it was mandatory to own and regularly train with the warbow. Societies that relied heavily on militias and levies tended to want their people armed. The cultural differences between America and the rest of the world in this regard don't go back very far and have more to do with America still relying on militias and irregulars when the constitution was written.



You're right, now I think about it, I own myself for an ass for being wrong on this.


----------



## UY 690 (Mar 21, 2019)

Not to go off topic but Infowars is going to do a live stream on their website about the censorship of our tech giant overlords. 






It's gonna be related to the New Zealand shooting and how now New Zealand wants the world to now ban hate speech. Let's see how this goes before the world turn to crap. 

Also, they wanna pull an EU where the world's internet will be censored hard. So given so many things are happening today and many days. And if they do censor the internet? 

Well......






Replace this with killing the internet will cause Anarchy around the world. Now that is how we blackpill the world. So do it world. Censor the internet worldwide.


----------



## nonperson (Mar 21, 2019)

yahooligan said:


> Can we get back to discussing Shithole Countries?



I'm glad you asked.


Even 8Chan founder agrees that the Internet has gone too far, and self censorship is just not quick enough:








						Founder of 8chan, one of the internet's darkest corners, expresses regret following Christchurch mosque shooting
					

Fredrick Brennan admits 8Chan has gone too far.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				





Everybody loved the prime minister's leadership, except for a solitary subhuman who dared criticize _her accent_:








						Christchurch mosque shootings: Sam Newman slammed over remark about Jacinda Ardern
					

Former AFL star sparked outrage on both sides of the Tasman for criticising PM's accent.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				



We must defame him for his crime:








						The disgusting past of former AFL star Sam Newman who slammed Jacinda Ardern
					

After he was slammed by thousands, former AFL star doubled down.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				





The tax payer will fork out 100mil to buy back rifles from gun owners, a sound investment into self cuckery:








						Christchurch mosque shootings: Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern says assault rifles and military-style semi-automatics banned
					

PM signalled gun laws changes after Christchurch terror attack.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				





The saga just wouldn't be complete without a feminist making an article about white privilege, implying that it somehow contributed to the shootings taking place:








						Brodie Kane: 'I am white and privileged ... It's time to make big changes'
					

COMMENT: I can no longer live the privileged life I live, Brodie Kane writes.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				





Showing this is ok, because the gunman didn't film it himself:








						Christchurch mosque shootings: CCTV footage: Gunman's drive-by shots during attack, pedestrians take cover
					

A pedestrian dived for cover after alleged gunman shot from his car during massacre.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				





The police is so incredibly incompetent, they charged the gunman for murdering A LIVING PERSON, with 50 bodies to choose from:








						Christchurch mosques gunman mistakenly charged with shooting live person
					

Police say they will own the mistake of charging the alleged Christchurch mosque shooter with killing the wrong person.




					www.stuff.co.nz
				





Bernie praises the prime minister for her swift ban on guns, vows to do the same (I guess nothing new in America):








						World reacts to New Zealand's new gun laws after Christchurch terror attacks
					

US presidential candidate Bernie Sanders applauds PM Jacinda Ardern saying: "This is what real action to stop gun violence looks like."




					www.stuff.co.nz
				





Oh my, could this be an article about how we're being shortsighted by embarking on this ideological jihad?








						Christchurch mosque shootings: Are we as open minded as we think we are?
					

The attacks have forced us to challenge our assumptions — about ourselves.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				



"We can't pretend this was an aberration from overseas. The truth is it happened here, and it began with hate speech allowed to grow online,"
Nope.

After having effectively outlawed anything that isn't positive towards Islam, it's now time for the witch hunt to begin. It's worth noting that all of these occurred after 'complaints were received':

A doctor gets stood down because _two years ago_ he posted on an Internet forum, about how he thought it's not a good idea to let in mass amounts of muslims without properly vetting the jihadikins among them. He also suggested that multiculturalism doesn't work very well. He has 3-4 decades of experience, but who wants to be treated by Hitler's favorite nephew, amirite?








						Christchurch mosque attacks: Auckland doctor stood down over anti-Muslim comments
					

The doctor's employer has launched an internal investigation.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				



"The posts are still online." - the article reads, to the echoing sneers of triggered zealots.


A realtor drops 2 agents "Following complaints about their recent social media posts that disparage Africans, Muslims, multiculturalism and Māori culture,". Their extremist drivel included shocking statements, such as "This [documentary about african IQ average] is politically unpalatable but it is supported by science." or "How can any one after viewing this possibly think Islam and Sharia does not and will not present a threat to any non Muslim nation."








						Ray White real estate agents removed over racially charged Facebook posts
					

Ray White has parted ways with agents who distributed racially inflammatory content.




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				



"Multiculturalism is and always was a doomed dogma - he wrote in another post in October 2018." A thought criminal, if I ever saw one.

I think I hear the police knocking.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2019)

nonperson said:


> I think I hear the police knocking.



This is exactly what the shooter wanted because what he did is what people do when discussion is over.


----------



## N836BA (Mar 21, 2019)

nonperson said:
			
		

> the tax payer will fork out 100mil to buy back rifles from gun owners, a sound investment into self cuckery:



Some gun expert on the radio estimated there were about 1.5 million guns in New Zealand, although they really don't know exactly how many there are. They could only do $100 per a gun at that rate. Let's give a conservative number even 200,000 guns would only be $500 per gun. Guns aren't cheap, they better be offering good money for them otherwise that buyback is going to be mighty unpopular.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 21, 2019)

The NZ police has a dedicated gay 24 hour ops team:









						‘If somebody is raped, no one complains they didn’t see the footage’
					

If you’re sharing or spreading footage of the Christchurch attack, there is a small team of digital detectives on your case.




					www.news.com.au


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 21, 2019)

N836BA said:


> Some gun expert on the radio estimated there were about 1.5 million guns in New Zealand, although they really don't know exactly how many there are. They could only do $100 per a gun at that rate. Let's give a conservative number even 200,000 guns would only be $500 per gun. Guns aren't cheap, they better be offering good money for them otherwise that buyback is going to be mighty unpopular.



That's if the gun owners even choose to sell their guns back.  Since guns aren't registered, some may choose to just keep their guns, just hidden.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> The NZ police has a dedicated gay 24 hour ops team:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey shithole country digital detectives, suck my fucking dick.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 21, 2019)

Can't even access the site from Rooland without a tor browser. 
When these dumbass kiwis aren't fucking sheep, they are either killing sandniggers or selling their land to Chinks.

Shithole country for the shithole human. I guess that's what racemixing with abos do to you. 

Fuck you and your censorious laws. Eat a goat dick you sheepshagging fuckwits.


----------



## Juggernaut1977 (Mar 21, 2019)

Full retard status achieved.

https://www.theunshackled.net/rundo...dV7O4JJyDs1yAbJuW5def7k2oMXCZRW6dIIVZoGHC9z4I


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 21, 2019)

I hate the overwhelming support for this ban. If people feel safe with guns it should be their right to have them.



AltisticRight said:


> Can't even access the site from Rooland without a tor browser.
> When these dumbass kiwis aren't fucking sheep, they are either killing sandniggers or selling their land to Chinks.
> 
> Shithole country for the shithole human. I guess that's what racemixing with abos do to you.
> ...


Australians shouldn't be punished or censored. This is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Coccxys (Mar 21, 2019)

There actually is a kiwifarms.nz site for... New Zealand farm exports. I stumbled across it at the start of this shit show. It has been taken offline. I feel sorry for those guys for the amount of shit they probably got over this media narrative.

Way back machine version:








						Kiwi Farms
					






					web.archive.org
				



And now:








						Kiwi Farms
					






					www.kiwifarms.nz


----------



## Male Idiot (Mar 21, 2019)

There had been ways around the no weapon tradition. Hungarian peasants usually carried a walking stick with an attachable axe head hidden in a pocket. 

Also while I support the 2nd amendment US needs it more as this time, since unless you fuck with the maffia, common criminals usually only have knives.

It would be good id we could conceal carry though. Never give it up americans.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2019)

Male Idiot said:


> There had been ways around the no weapon tradition. Hungarian peasants usually carried a walking stick with an attachable axe head hidden in a pocket.
> 
> Also while I support the 2nd amendment US needs it more as this time, since unless you fuck with the maffia, common criminals usually only have knives.
> 
> It would be good id we could conceal carry though. Never give it up americans.



Farmers generally needed things to cut crops and perform other legitimate functions, which were also often easily converted for combat use.  Most pole arms at least started their lives as some kind of farm implement, although many evolved into use primarily as weapons.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 21, 2019)

AltisticRight said:


> selling their land to Chinks.


I'm pretty sure they passed laws against foreign nationals buying NZ properties.


----------



## DoTime (Mar 21, 2019)

I had to become a kiwi after I saw the reply, thanks for having me, fags


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2019)

DoTime said:


> I had to become a kiwi after I saw the reply, thanks for having me, fags



I used to be sympathetic that Kiwis from New Zealand had to be embarrassed by any association with Kiwi Farms, but it's actually the opposite.

We're the ones who should be pissed off that these scumsucking chickenshit New Zealanders are embarrassing Kiwi Farms with their cucked shithole of a country.


----------



## nonperson (Mar 21, 2019)

"In a separate event, state broadcasters Radio NZ and TVNZ will also play the Islamic call to prayer."








						Christchurch mosque shootings: Two-minute silence on Friday to honour the dead, PM Jacinda Ardern announces
					

The Islamic call to prayer will also be broadcast on Friday to honour the dead




					www.nzherald.co.nz
				




On Friday, the NZ public will get to hear "There is no god but Allah", courtesy of the state broadcaster.

This country is like a car that slid slightly, then the driver over corrected it directly in the path of an oncoming truck.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2019)

nonperson said:


> "In a separate event, state broadcasters Radio NZ and TVNZ will also play the Islamic call to prayer."



Why?  This is lunacy.  How does this even make sense?

When some Nazi shot up a synagogue did we start dancing around singing hava nagila and spinning dreidls?

This is just idiotic bullshit.  New Zealand is a nation of fucking retards.

Also in the general "the United States is better than this fucking worthless hellhole of a country" theme:



> On Friday, the NZ public will get to hear "There is no god but Allah", courtesy of the state broadcaster.



Yet another thing that would be unconstitutional in the United States and the government would immediately be fucking sued and lose if they did it.

This is why we even have a written constitution, so that the natural tendency of governments to do completely retarded shit gets at least a little tempered, either shot down immediately or, when things are even crazier, slowly whittled away at in the long run (like the shitty USA PATRIOT Act).


----------



## Thought precriminal (Mar 21, 2019)

nonperson said:


> "In a separate event, state broadcasters Radio NZ and TVNZ will also play the Islamic call to prayer."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean, the manifesto _did _call for accelerationism. This is exactly what's happening...


----------



## Doctor Jizzmopper (Mar 21, 2019)

Stephen Fry & Craig Ferguson on America
					

Interesting perspective on the US from two Brits.




					youtu.be
				




FREEDOM!!!


----------



## a feel (Mar 21, 2019)

nonperson said:


> View attachment 701547



I wanna throw up every time I see her stupid face. Rarely do I become Mad on the Internet, but this bitch and her fucking face... ?

Kiwi Farms made me a cyber terrorist. I'm sorry, mom.


----------



## nonperson (Mar 21, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Why?  This is lunacy.  How does this even make sense?
> 
> When some Nazi shot up a synagogue did we start dancing around singing hava nagila and spinning dreidls?
> 
> This is just idiotic bullshit.  New Zealand is a nation of fucking exceptional individuals.



Yep. Completely exceptional:












						Headscarf a simple show of respect for Muslim community, event organisers say
					

New Zealand women wanting to wear a hijab, or headscarf, on Friday should not worry about doing it wrongly, organisers say.




					www.stuff.co.nz
				




The 'event' is wearing a hijab on Friday, out of _solidarity. _It's only fitting during the call to prayer, I guess. I'm willing to bet that the organizers are feminists.

Meanwhile in Iran:








						The Girls of Revolution Street
					

Iranian authorities have arrested 29 people as part of a crackdown on protests against the compulsory hijab, dubbed "the Girls of Revolution Street".




					www.bbc.com
				






AnOminous said:


> Yet another thing that would be unconstitutional in the United States and the government would immediately be fucking sued and lose if they did it.
> 
> This is why we even have a written constitution, so that the natural tendency of governments to do completely exceptional shit gets at least a little tempered, either shot down immediately or, when things are even crazier, slowly whittled away at in the long run (like the shitty USA PATRIOT Act).



Agreed, the US constitution is uniquely powerful in that regard. Not only does the government have no legal accountability for this madness in NZ, but to even suggest they shouldn't be doing it is _hate speech._



Thought precriminal said:


> I mean, the manifesto _did _call for accelerationism. This is exactly what's happening...



That really is the ultimate irony. The government is playing directly into what the guy was hoping for.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 21, 2019)

An entire COUNTRY went full retard in less than a week.
2019, what a year.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 21, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I used to be sympathetic that Kiwis from New Zealand had to be embarrassed by any association with Kiwi Farms, but it's actually the opposite.
> 
> We're the ones who should be pissed off that these scumsucking chickenshit New Zealanders are embarrassing Kiwi Farms with their cucked shithole of a country.





nonperson said:


> View attachment 701547
> 
> 
> "In a separate event, state broadcasters Radio NZ and TVNZ will also play the Islamic call to prayer."
> ...





AnOminous said:


> Why?  This is lunacy.  How does this even make sense?
> 
> When some Nazi shot up a synagogue did we start dancing around singing hava nagila and spinning dreidls?
> 
> ...





nonperson said:


> Yep. Completely exceptional:
> 
> View attachment 701561
> 
> ...


This is insane. Government should be always separate from religion. As an individual Islam isn't my religion. Allah is not my god. And both never will be. I'll be blasting Sabaton tomorrow at the prayer time in my own home.  Islam has pretty much taken over in a few areas. Free speech gone. Gun rights gone. Censorship's are in place. Articles about the truth of Islam are disappearing from the net. Everything is utter lunacy.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 21, 2019)

nonperson said:


> Yep. Completely exceptional:
> 
> View attachment 701561
> 
> ...



Dumb, insane, misguided pandering bitches like this and Ardern drive me insane. Women fought for rights - the right to vote, the right to own property, the right to work. Women that aren't these cunts. Women who have gone before us. Women that still exist in shithole countries that try and escape to 1st world countries because they believe they'll have some kind of freedom in them.
Then they turn around and do this to them. They shit all over them and tell them their religion and culture - one that cuts the clits off females and does virgin inspections, normalises actual, real rape and doesn't allow women to go to fucking school - is beautiful and feminist.

These women who indulge in this are doing it purely for their own feeling of moral superiority. It has nothing to do with the victims, it purely is so they can get an insta snap and go on about how tolerant they are.

It's the most outstanding smack in the face you could possibly ever give women who are currently being stoned to death or raped in the Islamic world. It's literally saying they don't fucking matter, because a coloured scarf gives you a virtue boner.

They're all useful idiots. Jacinda Ardern is complicit. She'd never do this if someone stormed a church and killed people. She'd say "this attack has been brewing because of white supremacy" and she'd blame the Christians.
It'd be forgotten about and talked of in terms of "....and this is why it's a good thing".

This is what happens when you put a raggedy looking 37 year old in office. No one should be in office that young.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 21, 2019)

A case where the 2nd has been used to restore the 1st :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5ut6yPrObw

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Athens_(1946)



heathercho said:


> This is what happens when you put a raggedy looking 37 year old in office. No one should be in office that young.



No women should be in office. Or vote for that matter.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Mar 21, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> An entire COUNTRY went full exceptional individual in less than a week.
> 2019, what a year.


I doubt even BT imagined that the country would accelerate into full retard this quickly. Months maybe, but a week? Cripes.


----------



## Autisimodo (Mar 21, 2019)

If this exceptional bullshit spreads Down Under I'm moving to the States, Why should any other country get fucked in the ass raw because of what happened in NZ.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 21, 2019)

lol at people getting this mad over a harmless display of compassion and solidarity. Clamping down on civil liberties is a serious problem, Ardern wearing a hijab isn't. If a bunch of Muslims in sandland got together and held candles and crosses every time hajis blew up some Christians, it would be seen as a heartwarming show of compassion and a reminder that most Muslims don't support that shit.

Empty platitudes might be empty but they've always been our way of trying to deescalate conflict and violence and hate.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 21, 2019)

I like how New Zealanders are claiming that people around the world support them. Meanwhile in my country you may see less than 200 people showing any support in any of the cities if they even gave a shit at all. NZ shouldn't be so full of themselves. Hell, all your mass murderer did was remind us about ours.


----------



## misterduckford (Mar 21, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> If a bunch of Muslims in sandland got together and held candles and crosses every time hajis blew up some Christians, it would be seen as a heartwarming show of compassion and a reminder that most Muslims don't support that shit.



... but they don't, do they? That makes this the ultimate form of cuckery.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 21, 2019)

IamnottheNSA said:


> An entire COUNTRY went full exceptional individual in less than a week.
> 2019, what a year.



Yup, NZ is now Cuck Nation.   Have been looking at this stuff.  Almost puked.  Beyond appalling, beyond disgusting.   Showing sympathy is one thing, butt-snorkeling is another.  And Ardern is the chief butt-snorkeler.   Thank God I don't live in Cuck Nation and shall never visit that place.


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Mar 21, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> lol at people getting this mad over a harmless display of compassion and solidarity. Clamping down on civil liberties is a serious problem, Ardern wearing a hijab isn't. If a bunch of Muslims in sandland got together and held candles and crosses every time hajis blew up some Christians, it would be seen as a heartwarming show of compassion and a reminder that most Muslims don't support that shit.
> 
> Empty platitudes might be empty but they've always been our way of trying to deescalate conflict and violence and hate.


They're showing solidarity by putting on an article of clothing that millions of Islamic women across the world would be thrown in jail for NOT wearing.

It's fucking weird. Seeing a bunch of doughy white women squeezing their jowls into a scarf for purely selfish reasons is nothing to celebrate. And there's no doubt about it, they're wearing it to show their neighbors and friends how virtuous they are. Every single one of them.


----------



## дядя Боря (Mar 21, 2019)

DoTime said:


> I had to become a kiwi after I saw the reply, thanks for having me, fags



I came to visit kiwifarms when faggots were removing the vid and the manifesto. I stayed, read up more threads and suddenly I realized that this fucking place is a lot less retarded and statist than most fucking gun boards in the US.

As to dumb ugly old sumkahs who decided to wear hijab in "solidarity" in NZ ... they need to get their clits cut off in solidarity, but use authentic African tools, i.e. sharpened tin from a can and skip the anesthetic, that would be cool, I may think about even respecting their insanity.


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 21, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> If a bunch of Muslims in sandland got together and held candles and crosses every time hajis blew up some Christians, it would be seen as a heartwarming show of compassion and a reminder that most Muslims don't support that shit.


Makes me wonder how many muzzies would absolutely flip their shit if they were subjected to this 


> the public will get to hear "There is no god but Jesus Christ", courtesy of the state broadcaster


kind of retardation.


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Mar 21, 2019)

misterduckford said:


> ... but they don't, do they? That makes this the ultimate form of cuckery.




Hasn't there been people on that side talking about revenge right now? 

New Zealand is about to get fucked hard


----------



## heathercho (Mar 21, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> lol at people getting this mad over a harmless display of compassion and solidarity. Clamping down on civil liberties is a serious problem, Ardern wearing a hijab isn't. If a bunch of Muslims in sandland got together and held candles and crosses every time hajis blew up some Christians, it would be seen as a heartwarming show of compassion and a reminder that most Muslims don't support that shit.
> 
> Empty platitudes might be empty but they've always been our way of trying to deescalate conflict and violence and hate.



I'd love to see muslims stick their dicks into the cheesegrater of "compassion" and capitulation, though sadly it's a capital offense in most middle eastern countries.


----------



## LiPoPhil (Mar 21, 2019)

HeyYou said:


> According to the Supreme Court, yeah it is. Because of how fucked up CP is, that's the one thing the Supreme Court had to go out of its way to comment on and ban even viewing it. Nothing else has gotten that treatment.



Yeah, ironic how free speech ends when enough people say "eww".


----------



## Star Stuff (Mar 21, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> Yeah, ironic how free speech ends when enough people say "eww".


I hope you're not saying CP is part of free speech. CP actively hurts children. Anything that directly harms other people is not free speech. If I call you a faggot, you better get used to it. If I share naked pictures I forced you to take, I'm going to court.


----------



## LiPoPhil (Mar 21, 2019)

Star Stuff said:


> If I share naked pictures I forced you to take, I'm going to court.


Definitely. But what about the guy who just came across these pictures and wasn't involved in producing or distributing them in any way? Then it only depends on the age. It just seems odd that murder is considered free speech but rape isn't.


----------



## der rademacher (Mar 21, 2019)

nonperson said:


> View attachment 701547
> 
> 
> "In a separate event, state broadcasters Radio NZ and TVNZ will also play the Islamic call to prayer."
> ...



Well, there one thing that's positive about all this. If the muslim "leaders" in NZ are clever and playing their cards right, they'll go and immediately form a political party. Pressing the NZ autists into a guild complex, they can rise to power and overtake the administration. Then, the supposedly nearly defeated IS can come marching in and create their desired islamic state under sharia law. And they can do it in a _ahem_ first world country with all the luxuries of a western world environment instead of some rundown backwater third world dustscape. Allahu akbar.


----------



## LU 010 (Mar 21, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> Definitely. But what about the guy who just came across these pictures and wasn't involved in producing or distributing them in any way? Then it only depends on the age. It just seems odd that murder is considered free speech but rape isn't.


You gotta read back in the thread, homeslice, because this same stupid argument has been addressed approximately 14,000 times already.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Mar 21, 2019)

> "In a separate event, state broadcasters Radio NZ and TVNZ will also play the Islamic call to prayer"



and throw gays from buildings to support our muslim brothers & sisters


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 21, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> lol at people getting this mad over a harmless display of compassion and solidarity. Clamping down on civil liberties is a serious problem, Ardern wearing a hijab isn't. If a bunch of Muslims in sandland got together and held candles and crosses every time hajis blew up some Christians, it would be seen as a heartwarming show of compassion and a reminder that most Muslims don't support that shit.
> 
> Empty platitudes might be empty but they've always been our way of trying to deescalate conflict and violence and hate.


Wearing hijab "in solidarity" is a fucking embarrassment, but fine. It's a fucking joke and it's disrespectful to the many women who have given their lives and sometimes their deaths to the fight to _throw off_ Islamic oppression of women, but you go right ahead and do that. You're only embarrassing yourselves.

The NZ government directing national radio stations to broadcast "There is no god but Allah and Mohammad is his messenger", though, is a whole new level of exceptional. That would be flat-out unconstitutional in the US.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 21, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> Definitely. But what about the guy who just came across these pictures and wasn't involved in producing or distributing them in any way? Then it only depends on the age. It just seems odd that murder is considered free speech but rape isn't.



Child porn is produced by non-pedophiles, to sell, for money. Terrorist murder videos aren't. Watching ISIS hack a dude's head off doesn't add to the market that will eventually convince a desperate peasant woman in Vietnam to sell her kid to pornographers.


----------



## voodoo (Mar 21, 2019)

LiPoPhil said:


> It just seems odd that *murder is considered free speech* but rape isn't.



What?


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 21, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> Wearing hijab "in solidarity" is a fucking embarrassment, but fine. It's a fucking joke and it's disrespectful to the many women who have given their lives and sometimes their deaths to the fight to _throw off_ Islamic oppression of women, but you go right ahead and do that. You're only embarrassing yourselves.
> 
> The NZ government directing national radio stations to broadcast "There is no god but Allah and Mohammad is his messenger", though, is a whole new level of exceptional. That would be flat-out unconstitutional in the US.



However, this is entirely in character for the new nation of Cuckistan, formerly known as New Zealand.


----------



## kiwifinder (Mar 21, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Child porn is produced by non-pedophiles, to sell, for money. Terrorist murder videos aren't. Watching ISIS hack a dude's head off doesn't add to the market that will eventually convince a desperate peasant woman in Vietnam to sell her kid to pornographers.


But dont pro-copyright folks argue that pirate stuff harms producers? Hence consuming pirate CP harms producers, kek.
For me difference between distribution and consumption is simple: distribution changes the state of the system. Consumption of any information from public/available source (when no information or money transactions are involved) does not change the state of the system. If the state of the system is not changed then how victims are created? It's voodoo magic logic about revictimization. Jailing for distribution is jailing for affecting socium in negative way. Jailing for possession/consamption is crossing the line from socium to personality IMO.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 21, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Child porn is produced by non-pedophiles, to sell, for money.


This is sorta off the topic, but most child porn is produced by children nowadays. I agree with what you're saying in general, but I have to say that a formal distinction should be made in law so retarded kids who exploit themselves or have their exploitation facilitated by some creep don't get in trouble. The toss-up in the law where prosecution is at the discretion of the legal system is kinda bullshit because an overzealous prosecutor could potentially ruin some kid's life who wanted to impress their boyfriend or girlfriend by showing them their naughty bits. 

If there is an adult persuading the kid to take the pix they should take the fall for facilitating production because they were the director, but kids should be excluded from the law itself.


----------



## Larry Anon (Mar 21, 2019)

kiwifinder said:


> But dont pro-copyright folks argue that pirate stuff harms producers? Hence consuming pirate CP harms producers, kek.
> For me difference between distribution and consumption is simple: distribution changes the state of the system. Consumption of any information from public/available source (when no information or money transactions are involved) does not change the state of the system. If the state of the system is not changed then how victims are created? It's voodoo magic logic about revictimization. Jailing for distribution is jailing for affecting socium in negative way. Jailing for possession/consamption is crossing the line from socium to personality IMO.



STOP trying to derail this thread, you fucking faggots.  If you want to talk about CP, go make a new thread.  @Null can you clean this up?  This is getting ridiculous.  They've been going on for two pages about fucking child porn.


----------



## a feel (Mar 21, 2019)

Larry Anon said:


> STOP trying to derail this thread, you fucking faggots.  If you want to talk about CP, go make a new thread.  @Null can you clean this up?  This is getting ridiculous.  They've been going on for two pages about fucking child porn.



Just report trolling newfags. Don't feed them. Not trying to backseat moderate, but they should be dealt with by a mod. Just report and ignore.


----------



## kiwifinder (Mar 21, 2019)

Why anyone cares about dead muslims or christians or other religuous folks anyway? Liers say they respect their beliefs. Their beliefs mean they are in heaven now. It is better in heaven than on Earth. Then what's the tragedy? Liers lie when they say they respect religious beliefs? The same about religious folks. Why they afraid to die and consider it tragedy to be transfered to heaven? They are not believers anough? Means they are liers too. This all has no sense, people = stupid.


----------



## LiPoPhil (Mar 21, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Child porn is produced by non-pedophiles, to sell, for money. Terrorist murder videos aren't. Watching ISIS hack a dude's head off doesn't add to the market that will eventually convince a desperate peasant woman in Vietnam to sell her kid to pornographers.



Terrorism is sponsored by non-murderers who would rather drive their Lambos through the desert than blow themselves up. The purpose of the murder videos is to convince other tards with a similar mindset to add themselves to the market of self-proclaimed martyrs with juicy rewards such as 72 virgins or eternal fame among internet autists, depending on one's current religion, and it works exceptionally well. If you really believe that a file on someone's hard disk *inevitably* causes child rape, then owning ISIS beheading videos inevitably causes more beheadings because some dipshits are inspired by them to put words into actions.



voodoo said:


> What?



Insert [...the possession of videos showing...]



kiwifinder said:


> Jailing for possession/consamption is crossing the line from socium to personality IMO.



Punishing "bad morals" regardless of actual harm or even intent is not exclusive to CP, see the drug and booze laws. The rationale is that you _might_ do something bad with it resulting in actual harm. That's not entirely unreasonable (nuclear weapons...) but usually such restrictions are based on practicality and outrage rather than abstract "fundamentals". And since there are no absolute rights or freedoms (even in the land of the freedumz), each jurisdiction defines their own line where access to information causes "too much" potential harm.


----------



## 76LD910 (Mar 21, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> My lad, no they won't, not after Ruby Ridge and Waco and especially the Patriot Act. If it's you against even a mid-city's qualitative firepower, you have zero chance with whatever you've got.



I'm late to this but it's in regards to an anti 2nd argument that always pisses me off so I'll save some time and just quote myself from another thread where this came up:



> You have an extremely narrow view of what oppression is, most people who weren't born and raised in the US do. It isn't just the military using overt force to put down dissidents or an uprising, its a lot more subtle than that.
> 
> Something as simple as a piece of local legislation that crosses the bounds of what the state or federal constitution permits is a much more common form of oppression. And such legislation is much less likely to pass if there's a possibility that any given attempt at enforcing that law could escalate to violence.
> 
> ...



I would much rather live in a society where the public servants responsible for enforcing laws are paranoid that any interaction with the public could result in a gun fight than one where the public servants feel comfortable enough to directly confront someone because they expressed a non-approved opinion on a social media site.

Anything that throws an obstacle between the menstruating politicians that made such an order possible, the law enforcement officers that have to put themselves on the line to enforce it and the citizen actually being taken into custody and into the system has served its purpose as a tool against oppression.


----------



## Freddy Freaker (Mar 21, 2019)

kiwifinder said:


> Why anyone cares about dead muslims or christians or other religuous folks anyway? Liers say they respect their beliefs. Their beliefs mean they are in heaven now. It is better in heaven than on Earth. Then what's the tragedy? Liers lie when they say they respect religious beliefs? The same about religious folks. Why they afraid to die and consider it tragedy to be transfered to heaven? They are not believers anough? Means they are liers too. This all has no sense, people = stupid.




Anyway the NZ 24 hour gayops police can suck my big fat American freedom bone. Viva la raza Blanca! Gas the bikes race car now


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 21, 2019)

76LD910 said:


> I would much rather live in a society where the public servants responsible for enforcing laws are paranoid that any interaction with the public could result in a gun fight than one where the public servants feel comfortable enough to directly confront someone because they expressed a non-approved opinion on a social media site.


This, democracies work much better when the elected officials are terrified of their constituents; keeps them ever so slightly more honest.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 21, 2019)

The slut towel-head prime minister of New Zealand,  Jacinda Ardern, as ugly as she is, would suck anyone's dick if they could show they were anti-gun. On top of that, the wimpy-ass people of that island are just laying down and crying in fear of being called racists by the muslims, while in the last few weeks over 130 Christians are killed in Nigeria by other Aloha Snackbar towel-heads.....

Similar gun laws are already on the books in Australia and the UK. What is it about all these English speaking countries?

As far as_ " The government has SWAT units of 7-12, all with better firepower. They can get helicopters. Drones. Full-autos. Tanks."  , _I vividly remember the might of the US forces reeling in a little country called Vietnam...... Additionally, if push come to shove, people know where these soldiers live. With 450,000,000+ guns in private hands, I definitely would not want to be the one doing the gun collections.....


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 21, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> With 450,000,000+ guns in private hands, I definitely would not want to be the one doing the gun collections.....



I wouldn't be afraid in the least since they're New Zealanders.  I'd take their guns and then demand a blowjob as thanks, and slap them around after I was done.

They don't even have their own mass shooters.  They have to import them from Australia.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Mar 21, 2019)

What is sad is that NZ is virtue signalling to whom, exactly? There isn't one main leader of the radical muslims that will say "fuck they are racists, lets blow them up" Because for the most part We've bombed those assholes back to the stone age. And for the most part the rational Muslims already KNOW that the acts of one person aren't indicative of a whole damned country. The ones that are butthurt and think that way cannot be dissuaded from that belief, and will of course be the fucktards with the vest full of homemade boom trying to rack up a dead innocent christian count.

In other words idiots proving once again they are kneejerks thinking the image of proper is proper itself.

and since nobody has seemed to say it yet 4/10 NZ PM. Wouldn't fuck with your dick and blame it on the dog.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Mar 21, 2019)

TaterBot said:


> Commonwealth? More like Communist. Or even Nazis.


can't spell Nazi without N Z


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 21, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I wouldn't be afraid in the least since they're New Zealanders.  I'd take their guns and then demand a blowjob as thanks, and slap them around after I was done.
> 
> They don't even have their own mass shooters.  They have to import them from Australia.


Well gun clubs here heavily educate how to use guns responsibly and what they should be used for. That's why we've never had anything like this until the shooting. But now with the gun laws a lot of people have lost liberties when it comes to fire arms.


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 21, 2019)

they're not "virtue signaling", they actually know they are a nation of idiots that can't be trusted with firearms. jfc 

they're acting on shit, not sending a goddamn smoke signal to the Aborigines. acting isn't signaling.

In the US,  we all are born with proper knowledge of weaponry and deserve to carry anything we like. It's our right here, due to the richness of the soil and water. Just because other nations can't handle guns does not reflect on us. 

It really makes me sad for the rest of the world.




Dickens Cider said:


> What is sad is that NZ is virtue signalling to whom, exactly?



no signal, just action.


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 21, 2019)

misterduckford said:


> ... but they don't, do they? That makes this the ultimate form of cuckery.


They don't. There is no justice for the innocent victims of Islamic terror attacks whether it be eastern or western countries.


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 21, 2019)

if you're going to use white boy slang get it right.  "virtue signaling" means talking as if you are a good person, with no action to back it up (usually to get laid)

"cuck" means you don't mind someone else fucking your partner, eating food off your plate, because you're weak

I'm seeing exceptional levels of poor usage here and it's from the exact morons that should know what their own damn coinage means.

/end sperg

now, why would they be bothering to censor internet access in AUS as well as NZ? they can't use impartial jury as an excuse, as that will not be an Australian jury.  That video will be in evidence regardless, although I can understand locally wanting to keep it from being analyzed and commented on so that there is some impartiality kept.

as far as "bombing back to the stone age", it doesn't matter at all. we could section off the West completely in a glass dome, and some asshole will shoot up a school. people are occasionally violent and although personal jihad is one reason, we can see right here that the opposite is a reason as well. p


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 21, 2019)

cuddle striker said:


> why would they be bothering to censor internet access in AUS as well as NZ? they can't use impartial jury as an excuse, as that will not be an Australian jury.  That video will be in evidence regardless, although I can understand locally wanting to keep it from being analyzed and commented on so that there is some impartiality kept.
> 
> as far as "bombing back to the stone age", it doesn't matter at all. we could section off the West completely in a glass dome, and some asshole will shoot up a school. people are occasionally violent and although personal jihad is one reason, we can see right here that the opposite is a reason as well. p


Australians are probably getting punished for the actions of shooter. The aftermath of this it allows the Australian government a chance to target laws in regards to their own citizens in any manner they see fit. Other countries shouldn't have to suffer for my own country's stupidity.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 22, 2019)

Chivalry The Paladin said:


> Well gun clubs here heavily educate how to use guns responsibly and what they should be used for. That's why we've never had anything like this until the shooting. But now with the gun laws a lot of people have lost liberties when it comes to fire arms.



Sadly, the innocent are punished to make Cuckistan's Fuhrer look like a leader.  Leaders never inflict mass punishments. Leaders deal with the problems by exception.  Noticed the timing of the announcement re banning of semi-automatic weapons.  Not even time for discussion or debate.  And the Fuhrer seemed to take a great deal of delight in telling people they need to surrender their weapons.  She knows how to ensure a good crisis never goes to waste.  These are NOT the actions of a government that trusts its' people.  These are the actions of a regime that knows they can take away the freedoms of every citizen with an act in Parliament.   You have long since lost the freedom to watch what you want.  That was exemplified by the "request" from the Cuckistan Gestapo.  Null's response was spot on.  Cuckistan laws don't apply in the USA.  Our right to watch, read, post, write about or listen to just about anything we please is guaranteed by our First Amendment.   We have no government censor, either, much less a "chief censor".  Sounds like something out of Iran.  

Best of luck to you...believe you're going to need it.


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 22, 2019)

Chivalry The Paladin said:


> Australians are probably getting punished for the actions of shooter. The aftermath of this it allows the Australian government a chance to target laws in regards to their own citizens in any manner they see fit. Other countries shouldn't have to suffer for my own country's stupidity.


ah it makes sense in one way, but not in another- I mean he won't be tried there, there's no reason to block potential posts about it.


----------



## thx1138 (Mar 22, 2019)

cuddle striker said:


> In the US, we all are born with proper knowledge of weaponry and deserve to carry anything we like. It's our right here, due to the richness of the soil and water. Just because other nations can't handle guns does not reflect on us.
> 
> It really makes me sad for the rest of the world.



Citizens.  Versus.  Subjects.

I'll take Citizenship every day.


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 22, 2019)

thx1138 said:


> Citizens.  Versus.  Subjects.
> 
> I'll take Citizenship every day.


we did, you know, fight a whole entire war to get that.

I just remembered, didn't aus get defeated by emus?


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Mar 22, 2019)

Seems that Google on my end has forgotten about New Zealand's articles on Null and Kiwifarms, it no longer has any news articles. It'just videos supporting Null or Null's videos.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 22, 2019)

cuddle striker said:


> I just remembered, didn't aus get defeated by emus?



They fought a bunch of birds and lost _twice_.


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 22, 2019)

76LD910 said:


> I'm late to this but it's in regards to an anti 2nd argument that always pisses me off so I'll save some time and just quote myself from another thread where this came up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know if you removed the word menstruating from this, I could go along on the whole ride with you.


----------



## HyggeandHof (Mar 22, 2019)

Being a non-Kiwi^2 just bothered clicking the disclaimer that's been up there. Gotta love free speech and 'Merica. I don't have the stomach to watch 50+ innocents being brutally gunned down, but I think others should have that right should they choose. Glad to find out that Christchurch was the _town_, not the names of the _mosque_. Initial reports had me damn confused by that.

New Zealand does have some redeeming qualities--the first commerical bungee jumping site was established there at the Kawarau Bridge. Wonder if John Michael signed up for a leap after getting digitally slapped by Null.

Also want to point out that the NZ police Comissioner has a last name that *all* citizens of the good ol' USA will recognize.





The U.S. has video footage of our goddamn President's head getting smashed to pieces like a pumpkin. Nobody's trying to censor the Zapruder  clip of the JFK assassination though. Don't. Erase. History.


----------



## theo102 (Mar 22, 2019)

thx1138 said:


> Citizens.  Versus.  Subjects.
> 
> I'll take Citizenship every day.


Kingdom vs Empire: which is the predator?


----------



## TheChivalrysOath (Mar 22, 2019)

theo102 said:


> Kingdom vs Empire: which is the predator?


Definitely Empire as the Predator.


----------



## 1Tonka_Truck (Mar 22, 2019)

cuddle striker said:


> I just remembered, didn't aus get defeated by emus?


The army lost twice. When Australia implemented a bounty system paying private citizens to murder the shit out of Emus the problem was resolved very quickly.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Mar 22, 2019)

Tkthebest said:


> Hello trash we own our country but you are English blood get out of ausie it smelt bad ever since yous stole it


Someone please call the animal control. Native fauna is getting ornery.


----------



## Autisimodo (Mar 22, 2019)

You can tell when a Kiwi is angry when they start shittalking Aussies/1st Fleet convicts.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 22, 2019)

tuka said:


> Note that Racial Disharmony in NZ is different from spreading the video. It's just a slap on the wrist - up to 3 months' imprisonment / $7,000 fine. This is pretty much same as anti-nazi laws in europe (though historically, in NZ it was because of maori "troubles"). You get slap on the wrist if you talk shit - as it should be. No ridiculous overreaction like putting it on the same level as reproducing copies of child porn.


This law hasn't even been used up until now as far as I know. Our judiciary is as corrupted by the foreign aliens as that of all Western countries, so I wouldn't expect the fact that these prosecutions are without precedent and ludicrous on the face to make any difference.


Ratko_Falco said:


> More cucked than the UK.


Hardly. Noone's been killed in prison for standing up for the native Settler Stock of New Zealand. Yet.


Yovevires said:


> The sad part is this lady here is actually in a coalition with the NZ First party which is supposed to be nationalist and populist. How they can stand for her antiques, I have no clue.


NZ First is a joke. It is simply a vehicle for charming elderly gentleman Winston Peters, who caters to narrowminded and stupid people of his generation by hopping on stupid media bandwagons and deliberately ignoring anything actually important.

He used to attack Chinese immigration on the basis that a few young shitty Chinamen were dealing drugs and occasionally stabbing each other, both crimes that Polynesian immigrants in South Auckland likely commit at 10x the rate that Chinamen do. Meanwhile he does nothing to address actual problems, like the more studious cousins of those same 'Tong gang members' displacing middle class settler New Zealanders, and the Polynesians shitting up the suburbs that urban Maori folk lived in. And he bashes good rural Maori people for receiving money from the Waitangi (reparations) tribunal.

He gets votes because a decade or two back, he got free public transport introduced for over 65's. When he dies, the memory of that will die amongst our senile elderly, and NZ First will slip away into that good night.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 22, 2019)

Where's the source for the announcement that the UK Anti-terrorism departments are trying to get KF ISP-blocked?


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 22, 2019)

TheChivalrysOath said:


> Well gun clubs here heavily educate how to use guns responsibly and what they should be used for. That's why we've never had anything like this until the shooting. But now with the gun laws a lot of people have lost liberties when it comes to fire arms.



Do you honestly think mass shootings happen because people are too dumb to understand how guns work and what is OK to do with a gun, vs what isn't?


----------



## Aussie_Autizzy (Mar 22, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> That's if the gun owners even choose to sell their guns back.  Since guns aren't registered, some may choose to just keep their guns, just hidden.


They can keep them hidden but they are now illegal items. If the police suspect you have any they will beat your door down and I can guarantee the fines/penalties are going to be substantial.



AnOminous said:


> Why?  This is lunacy.  How does this even make sense?
> 
> When some Nazi shot up a synagogue did we start dancing around singing hava nagila and spinning dreidls?
> 
> ...


So this whole free speech thing goes out the window when anything but Christianity is sprouted on the airwaves. USA USA USA


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 22, 2019)

Tkthebest said:


> Well I'm am a true blue Maori Proud in our language mana motu haKa and tangatawhenua the people of the land. But I see our brothers and sisters are natives which includes aborigines all brown people alike are my people   They  all have culture morals values and collective beings. But my question to you as I have never met a white person who holds any of these qualities. They are individual come from a nuclear family mindset only see one thing and that is what's in it for me. Can you tell me what is a white man's culture



Welcome to Kiwi Farms are you Black Power or Mighty Mongrel Mob?


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 22, 2019)

Aussie_Autizzy said:


> So this whole free speech thing goes out the window when anything but Christianity is sprouted on the airwaves. USA USA USA



The "airwaves" are run and broadcast on by different institutions, some private, some government-funded. Government-funded institutions cannot have religious themed stuff being broadcast, as this is a violation of the separation of Church and State. Private institutions that have the ability and want to broadcast things like that (as long as they comply with regulations) are free to do so, which is why you have Christian radio programming in the states - it's all privately funded.

Let's separate the flies from the pies, to paraphrase a Russian saying, and don't conflate the two instances together.


----------



## JimmerSnail (Mar 22, 2019)

(awfully similar to sweden)


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 22, 2019)

HyggeandHof said:


> Being a non-Kiwi^2 just bothered clicking the disclaimer that's been up there. Gotta love free speech and 'Merica. I don't have the stomach to watch 50+ innocents being brutally gunned down, but I think others should have that right should they choose. Glad to find out that Christchurch was the _town_, not the names of the _mosque_. Initial reports had me damn confused by that.
> 
> New Zealand does have some redeeming qualities--the first commerical bungee jumping site was established there at the Kawarau Bridge. Wonder if John Michael signed up for a leap after getting digitally slapped by Null.
> 
> ...


God dammit, I knew that was kids I saw slumped against the wall while on a bench


----------



## Starscreams Cape (Mar 22, 2019)

Aussie_Autizzy said:


> They can keep them hidden but they are now illegal items. If the police suspect you have any they will beat your door down and I can guarantee the fines/penalties are going to be substantial.



I guess it's still a good sign that, as an American, I find the idea of police beating down your door to take away your guns somewhat farcical. It would be a "very bad day" for a lot of people the day they decide to do that.


----------



## Democracy (Mar 22, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> Welcome to Kiwi Farms are you Black Power or Mighty Mongrel Mob?









Spoiler


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 22, 2019)

Starscreams Cape said:


> I guess it's still a good sign that, as an American, I find the idea of police beating down your door to take away your guns somewhat farcical. It would be a "very bad day" for a lot of people the day they decide to do that.



I'm just imagining what that would look like in states like Florida with Stand Your Ground laws.


----------



## ObeseScreamingBlackMan (Mar 22, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> I'm just imagining what that would look like in states like Florida with Stand Your Ground laws.



10,000 plus mini-Wacos all across the United States wouldn't technically be a civil war, but it would certainly look like one.


----------



## Kamidake (Mar 22, 2019)

So.....your business is based at the Goodwill down By The Waffle House?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 22, 2019)

Autisimodo said:


> You can tell when a Kiwi is angry when they start shittalking Aussies/1st Fleet convicts.



Usually they're butthurt because they just got raped by @Dynastia.



Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Do you honestly think mass shootings happen because people are too dumb to understand how guns work and what is OK to do with a gun, vs what isn't?



No, but mass gun panics do.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 22, 2019)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> 10,000 plus mini-Wacos all across the United States wouldn't technically be a civil war, but it would certainly look like one.


That's why they'll just do 20-30 'red flag' seizures a day against the few gun rights advocates who actually might fight back every day of the year for a few years, and 'conservatives' will do exactly what they always have. Nothing.


----------



## Portajohn (Mar 22, 2019)

Kamidake said:


> So.....your business is based at the Goodwill down By The Waffle House?


The address Null provided is for Quik Pack & Ship where he probably rents private mailbox #1017 to handle any mail related to Lolcow LLC. The Goodwill is Suite J in that strip mall, not Suite A.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 22, 2019)

Has anyone thought about the IRONY of a town named Christchurch having 2 mosques ???
What are the odds of a town called AllahMosque having 2  Christian churches ??

Inquiring minds want to know.

As far as gun confiscation,  the British came into Lexington and Concord to confiscate guns from some colonial nobodies who had no hope of prevailing against the mightiest empire of the 1700s.......... the same empire that has now pretty much banned guns in all of their countries: United Kingdom, Canada, Australia and New Zealand. How far have the mighty fallen??

The British and their descendants  are prime examples of Darwin's law of Natural Selection.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 22, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Speaking of hakas, is anyone as unimpressed as I am with them?   Nice expression of emotions, but hardly intimidating.



In the current age and in their current form they're as intimidating as a cheerleading squad.

However, back in the day when the Maori were cannibals and a tooled up war-party of them came across a group of your own neolithic tribal islanders, having a stomping and yelling battle dance done at you that concluded with a gesture that stated in no uncertain terms "we are going to eat your flesh after we kill you!" (the sticking out of the tongue) I am betting it would be pretty fucking terrifying.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 22, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> The NZ police has a dedicated gay 24 hour ops team:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear New Zealand gayops team,

Please see the attached file

Kind Regards,
Some r*e*tard on the internet


----------



## Aussie_Autizzy (Mar 22, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> Has anyone thought about the IRONY of a town named Christchurch having 2 mosques ???
> What are the odds of a town called AllahMosque having 2  Christian churches ??
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> ...


I think you have contradicted yourself there. It's the Americans with their guns that are killing 45 Americans a day. NZ had 30 in 2018 for the entire year. Americans are pure Darwinism. You're welcome for the correction.


----------



## YayLasagna (Mar 22, 2019)

Aussie_Autizzy said:


> I think you have contradicted yourself there. It's the Americans with their guns that are killing 45 Americans a day. NZ had 30 in 2018 for the entire year. Americans are pure Darwinism. You're welcome for the correction.


NZ is also a speck compared to the US in terms of population


----------



## Turkey Beef (Mar 22, 2019)

Dems and Gun-Control Advocates Celebrate New Zealand Gun-Confiscation Plan
					

American gun-control advocates and Democratic politicians took to social media to celebrate New Zealand's plan to ban and confiscate semiautomatic rifles



					freebeacon.com
				




But yeah, Dems totally don’t want to confiscate guns. Much like the useless Western MSM, they also conflate Jacinda's idiotic gun grabbing as "leadership."


----------



## MilesRat (Mar 22, 2019)

New Zealand is just Australia's shovel-faced cousin.


----------



## TheGreyGhost (Mar 22, 2019)

Fuck you you ya fat cunt.  This country is Not a shithole.  Nothing like the Shithole you live in. Bring ya fat ass down here and i'll re-arrange ya shithole for ya.
What piece of crap?


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 22, 2019)

San Francisco banned buying of civilian handguns over a decade ago. Not even sure you can have one there legally unless you're LEO or go through some insane hoops unavailable to the general population.

One of their former supervisors, Gavin Newsom, is now the governor of California. He wants to mandate a background check every time you buy ammo. So every couple times you go to the range or target shoot,  there's a background check. A waiting period. He's like the anti-abortion lawmakers trying to regulate providers into not existing, but his thing is guns.


----------



## TheGreyGhost (Mar 22, 2019)

MilesRat said:


> New Zealand is just Australia's shovel-faced cousin.


That is a single brain-celled post if ever I've heard one.  What a retard  ?


----------



## Dracula's Spirit Animal (Mar 22, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> They fought a bunch of birds and lost _twice_.


Not the same magnitude of failure, but the US and British did have the exceptional Pig War....
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_War_(1859)


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 22, 2019)

2nd_time_user said:


> San Francisco banned buying of civilian handguns over a decade ago. Not even sure you can have one there legally unless you're LEO or go through some insane hoops unavailable to the general population.
> 
> One of their former supervisors, Gavin Newsom, is now the governor of California. He wants to mandate a background check every time you buy ammo. So every couple times you go to the range or target shoot,  there's a background check. A waiting period. He's like the anti-abortion lawmakers trying to regulate providers into not existing, but his thing is guns.



Yeah, bought what little ammo I need before that bill became law.  Fuck a background check to buy ammo.

CA's CCW  (concealed weapons carry permit) process is one of the worst in the country.  It's a "may issue" state.  Up to the individual county sheriffs.  SF City/County - no fucking way, ever.  San Benito County - no fucking way.  My county - maybe, a long, involved process.  Other counties, particularly rural counties - fairly easy.  

Here's a hoot.  There was a CA state senator, Leland Yee, who had a real hard-on for more gun control laws.  Leland Yee is in a Federal prison for, among other things, trafficking in guns.  I shit you not.  What a fuckhead.









						Leland Yee - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Hope I hit the big Powerball tomorrow night.  Gonna get a place in Texas and get a CCW even if I don't plan to carry often.  No sweat in TX, a "shall-issue" state.  Maybe I'll get a Thompson.  These, as well as machine guns,  (Cat III weapons)  are legal to buy in most US states, long as you pay a  Federal tax, fill out the forms, and go through the background check.  

Here's one dealer's website.  Plenty more dealers.






						Machine Guns | DealerNFA
					

Large Inventory of fairly priced, high quality Machine Guns for sale. Providing excellent service. We pay top dollar for machine guns. 866-NFA-WANT




					dealernfa.com
				




Outside the climate and location, CA's getting worse all the time.   Just a fucking nut house, at least coastal CA.


----------



## QT 219 (Mar 22, 2019)

TheGreyGhost said:


> Fuck you you ya fat cunt.  This country is Not a shithole.  Nothing like the Shithole you live in. Bring ya fat ass down here and i'll re-arrange ya shithole for ya.
> What piece of crap?





TheGreyGhost said:


> That is a single brain-celled post if ever I've heard one.  What an exceptional individual  ?







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 22, 2019)

Dracula's Spirit Animal said:


> Not the same magnitude of failure, but the US and British did have the exceptional Pig War....
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pig_War_(1859)



It didn't involve losing to actual pigs, though.

Incidentally, the Hatfield/McCoy feud started over a hog and had many more casualties.


----------



## cuddle striker (Mar 22, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> In the current age and in their current form they're as intimidating as a cheerleading squad.
> 
> However, back in the day when the Maori were cannibals and a tooled up war-party of them came across a group of your own neolithic tribal islanders, having a stomping and yelling battle dance done at you that concluded with a gesture that stated in no uncertain terms "we are going to eat your flesh after we kill you!" (the sticking out of the tongue) I am betting it would be pretty fucking terrifying.


you can feel that history in them at times; I've seen several that gave chills down my spine.

it's not common though


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 22, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Yeah, bought what little ammo I need before that bill became law.  Fuck a background check to buy ammo.
> 
> CA's CCW  (concealed weapons carry permit) process is one of the worst in the country.  It's a "may issue" state.  Up to the individual county sheriffs.  SF City/County - no fucking way, ever.  San Benito County - no fucking way.  My county - maybe, a long, involved process.  Other counties, particularly rural counties - fairly easy.
> 
> ...




Leland Yee wasn't convicted on a gun charge having remotely to do with 2a,  it was more like him conspiring to sell guns to a known foreign terrorist group. Whereas Gavin (his former BFF on Board of Supervisors in SF) has chosen to go after hunters, farmers and civilians possessing for home defense.

Near the Salton Sea lives a woman with a bait shop. Pretty much the only retail open for miles. She's about 70, 5' 3" has two small dogs, chats friendly with tourists/journalists. I happened to see her get up, and she had what looked like a 9 on her belt. It'd be insane to say she shouldn't have that.

New Idria in San Benito is far more...stark.  And most of SB county is about that isolated.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Mar 22, 2019)

Aussie_Autizzy said:


> I think you have contradicted yourself there. It's the Americans with their guns that are killing 45 Americans a day. NZ had 30 in 2018 for the entire year. Americans are pure Darwinism. You're welcome for the correction.



Of those 45 a day, how many of those are:


Suicidal people blowing their brains out
Niggers shooting other niggers over a pair of Air Jordans
Cops shooting niggers for shooting other niggers over a pair of Air Jordans
When you remove categories that are obviously unrelated to civilians shooting each other because they're nuts or whatever, there aren't that many cases left.

To be perfectly clear, I don't expect you to answer, because you didn't answer my previous rebuttal to some dumb shit you've said. Your reason for being here is sadly obvious.


----------



## Aussie_Autizzy (Mar 22, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> NZ is also a speck compared to the US in terms of population


Most Americans I've met have been pretty cool and mostly intelligent. You don't really wanna use the population thing to compare gun crime numbers do you? Number of mass shooting incidents in NZ (recorded history) - 1.  Mass shooting incidents in the USA so far this year - 62. Come on dude.


----------



## MilesRat (Mar 22, 2019)

TheGreyGhost said:


> That is a single brain-celled post if ever I've heard one.  What an exceptional individual  ?


darn


----------



## YarrBlueballs (Mar 23, 2019)

TheGreyGhost said:


> Fuck you you ya fat cunt.  This country is Not a shithole.  Nothing like the Shithole you live in. Bring ya fat ass down here and i'll re-arrange ya shithole for ya.
> What piece of crap?


Shhh! Don't bring the wrath of Moonman, or else he'll feed you!


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 23, 2019)

YarrBlueballs said:


> Shhh! Don't bring the wrath of Moonman, or else he'll feed you!


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 23, 2019)

_"Mass shooting incidents in the USA so far this year - 62. Come on dude. "_
Complete bullshit..... If you believe all the crap the anti-gun people spout you're a bigger idiot than I thought.
Even so, the US population is 65 times larger than Kiwi.........

In any case, as Ben Franklin said 250 years ago: *"Those who would give up some liberty to gain some safety deserve neither"*

People that are too cowardly and wimpy to defend themselves by any means necessary, cowering and crying in some dark corner and whimpering in fear, boo-hoo please don't hurt me, will receive neither help nor pity from me.
 Anti-gun people really disgust me with their holier than thou attitudes and their cowardly reliance on someone else to protect them and the ones they love....... 

What a bunch of idiocrats on that God-forsaken little island, that would allow an ugly kiss-ass hijab wearing wearing woman strip them of their God-given rights to self-protection, all the while crying: "more please..."..


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 23, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> _"Mass shooting incidents in the USA so far this year - 62. Come on dude. "_
> Complete bullshit..... If you believe all the crap the anti-gun people spout you're a bigger idiot than I thought.
> Even so, the US population is 65 times larger than Kiwi.........
> 
> ...



I have never seen a country so UTTERLY and COMPLETELY cucked in such a short time.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Mar 23, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Of those 45 a day, how many of those are:
> 
> 
> Suicidal people blowing their brains out
> ...



Don't forget the MS-13 & other south-of-the-border gangbangers that sneak in as poor unaccompanied minors and then proceed to shoot up the barrios-they aren't citizens by any stretch.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 23, 2019)

Another thing, it's very funny how Kiwifarms isn't even banned in China, and yet the sheepfuckers in NZ and some Australian ISPs (see below) decides to ban the site. 

As bad China and their fake commie party is, at least I can stalk lolcows online, shittalk them, and get from Shanghai to Beijing in about 5 hours on HSR while I do exactly those activities. 

Congrats NZ, you attempted to take something off the internet and you're already failing. Might as well sell the remaining of your shithole nation to the Chinks and use their GFW technology which actually works. Still it's gay and easily bypassed, but at least normies won't give a fuck because it's an arse to bypass.  Most normies won't look up how to build they own VPN server, use a switcher, and setup a shadowsocks. My NordVPN and TorGuard was acting weird during the stay.

It's also weird how I can't access the farms from home but it's fine from university. It's obviously an ISP thing at this point. In the past a prompt pops up reasoning the ban, Piratebay.org gives some stupid blah blah muh copyright shit, now it doesn't, it's just gone. Is this some kind of DNS polluting, something the GFW actually uses? 





(Left Tor, Right Chrome)

So let's see, these mudslimes are given a special status. Criticising them entails discrimination against  their savage subhuman desert religion and racism. Can't talk about the "no go zones" without being called all sorts of -ist words. Now, these sandnigger hairy fucks are given special treatment even online, blocking sites specifically for merely hosting something in the public domain. Am I the only one that think such special treatment, equating open discourse with all sorts of -ist words is exactly why some people go insane? 

Now there's fucknuts going on about whether the shooter is left or right wing, who gives a fuck? His manifesto gives a clear answer already -- neither. 

Shit like this is exactly why I don't feel any sympathy. I know shit like this is just going to be used as an excuse to stifle online discourse. A couple out of the Eternity of the interwebs warrants controlling it all of a sudden? What do we call an extreme isolated incident and how do we deal with it in stats? Yeah it's an outlier and it's usually excluded from the fucking sample. How about the countless times the Internet was able to track down actual criminals and terrorists? Still rare, still outliers compared to all the gay shit we see online, but I'm sure there's far more cases of the internet doing good. 

That's it for my autistic rant. 

Those who you cannot criticise own you.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 23, 2019)

AltisticRight said:


> Now there's fucknuts going on about whether the shooter is left or right wing, who gives a fuck? His manifesto gives a clear answer already -- neither.



He had dates and names of great European military victories scrawled over his gun while murdering a bunch of brown people to the funky tunes of Serbia Stronk and Grun ist Ulser Fallschim because he's afraid of white people being replaced.

If anybody is trying to say he isn't far right they're so biased they turned fucking retarded.


----------



## Vink (Mar 23, 2019)

Our prophet has spoken. But seriously what did they expect? Did this "detective" know anything about the farm?


----------



## heathercho (Mar 23, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> He had dates and names of great European military victories scrawled over his gun while murdering a bunch of brown people to the funky tunes of Serbia Stronk and Grun ist Ulser Fallschim because he's afraid of white people being replaced.
> 
> If anybody is trying to say he isn't far right they're so biased they turned fucking retarded.



Or that's what (((they))) want you to think!

Besides, let's be real. If he were left wing, his high score would have been maybe 3 at most, including himself.


----------



## Uranus Pink (Mar 23, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> _"Mass shooting incidents in the USA so far this year - 62. Come on dude. "_
> Complete bullshit..... If you believe all the crap the anti-gun people spout you're a bigger idiot than I thought.
> Even so, the US population is 65 times larger than Kiwi.........
> 
> ...


What's get me from the video the mosque had exit doors everywhere which could been used to escape the killzone. Yet lot of ones shot decided to cuddle in the corner waiting to their turn to be bullet hosed.


----------



## LU 010 (Mar 23, 2019)

Uranus Pink said:


> What's get me from the video the mosque had exit doors everywhere which could been used to escape the killzone. Yet lot of ones shot decided to cuddle in the corner waiting to their turn to be bullet hosed.


Your brain does some crazy shit in traumatic situations. Plus if a bunch of these people were immigrants/refugees they may actually be used to gunfire in the context of someone who isn't actively targetting them. In a situation where there's gunfire outside, people fighting over territory and etc, hiding in the corner instead of jumping up and running around drawing attention to yourself might be the safer option. If they're used to that, it's very reasonable that they'd default to what's kept them safe before in similar situations.

I don't have the stomach for the video so it's possible I've missed a detail or five about what went down. Just some thoughts.


----------



## Uranus Pink (Mar 23, 2019)

Without actually watching the whole video, I can't say much more other than we need to careful of wandering into 'pot calling kettle black' with people elsewhere in the world inhibiting poor self-preservation thinking during a mass shooting.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Mar 23, 2019)

Uranus Pink said:


> Without actually watching the whole video, I can't say much more other than we need to careful of wandering into 'pot calling kettle black' with people elsewhere in the world inhibiting poor self-preservation thinking during a mass shooting.



I've watched it a few times.  Yes it is sickening when you realize this ain't Counterstrike/name your shooter, but you can still make yourself analyze what's going on, and I would agree that many people in that mosque had very poor self-preservation skills. 

There were one or two near the start of the carnage that took to their heels as soon as they heard the shots, you can see the gunman looking into one room and snap a couple of shots at a man running out the side door and immediately turning around the corner out of firing range.   At the same time a couple of other people simply crawl away from him, all but waiting to be shot. Presumably they were injured already, however.

in the main chamber it was the saddest of all, just a turkey shoot of people piled up together in the corner.  There was one brave man who charged the shooter when his back was turned, but he wasn't fast enough and was shot point blank in the chest.

What I wonder is how many of the people piled up along the wall were still alive after the shooter ran out of ammo for his current gun and went outside to his car to get another one, and instead of running and/or calling the cops, simply stayed huddled with the dead while the shooter came back and gave everybody a coup de grace in the head just to make sure?

Grim thoughts on a Saturday morning.  But shit like this NEEDS to stay visible, and not just swept under the rug and forgotten.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 23, 2019)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Of those 45 a day, how many of those are:
> 
> 
> Suicidal people blowing their brains out
> ...



39,773 people died because of guns in the US in 2017, of those:

-24,000 killed themselves with a gun (60%)
-Between 2 and 3% or between 800 and 1,200 are accidental deaths
-Of all remaining 15,000 homicides, around 75 to 80% or 10 to 12,000 are gang related

That means around 3,000 people actually being killed by another person who used a gun outside of any gang-related context, which basically leaves us with a homicide gun rate of 1 per 100,000 comparable to that  of many European countries.


----------



## misterduckford (Mar 23, 2019)

Yovevires said:


> 39,773 people died because of guns in the US in 2017, of those:
> 
> -24,000 killed themselves with a gun (60%)
> -Between 2 and 3% or between 800 and 1,200 are accidental deaths
> ...


~50% of those homicides are committed by ~6% of the country.
Let's be honest. We don't have a gun problem; we have nigger problem.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 23, 2019)

The Un-Clit said:


> I've watched it a few times.  Yes it is sickening when you realize this ain't Counterstrike/name your shooter, but you can still make yourself analyze what's going on, and I would agree that many people in that mosque had very poor self-preservation skills.
> 
> There were one or two near the start of the carnage that took to their heels as soon as they heard the shots, you can see the gunman looking into one room and snap a couple of shots at a man running out the side door and immediately turning around the corner out of firing range.   At the same time a couple of other people simply crawl away from him, all but waiting to be shot. Presumably they were injured already, however.
> 
> ...



It also gives the lie to the NZ police supposed swift response. If Tarrant could so casually do all this, they were dragging ass responding to the situation.

Almost makes you wonder if they were doing so on purpose to let the body count rise high enough so as to justify their brutal crackdown on civil liberties later.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Mar 23, 2019)

ObeseScreamingBlackMan said:


> 10,000 plus mini-Wacos all across the United States wouldn't technically be a civil war, but it would certainly look like one.


10-20 of these would be enough to set off a civil war in today's age of interwebs. 
US government has done intense wargaming for these situations and the red team always wins. Power grid, for one, would be indefensible. Once power goes down, large cities become death traps with literal zombie hordes, needing pacifying. It is estimated, that a third to half of the military would desert with their weapons and equipment, sometimes on unit level, or engage in sabotage. Nuking own territory has also been considered, but this has also always lead to losing due to foreign intervention.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 23, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> It also gives the lie to the NZ police supposed swift response. If Tarrant could so casually do all this, they were dragging ass responding to the situation.
> 
> Almost makes you wonder if they were doing so on purpose to let the body count rise high enough so as to justify their brutal crackdown on civil liberties later.



I've thought about that part a lot- I don't think Tarrant originally intended the high body count he got. When he is walking into the mosque, at least two people are seen on camera and he didn't shoot them. I presume that he was expecting them to call the police and that he'd get busted relatively quickly. The lack of explosives also smells to me like someone was not intending for a very high body count- with all the tactical gear and guns, I'm sure some effective explosives would have been plenty easy to acquire or make.


----------



## Yovevires (Mar 23, 2019)

misterduckford said:


> ~50% of those homicides are committed by ~6% of the country.
> Let's be honest. We don't have a gun problem; we have nigger problem.



Indeed. And given how dysgenic black fertility patterns are it's only going to get worse (violence is heavily correlated with a lower IQ).


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 23, 2019)

DidYouJustSayThat said:


> 10-20 of these would be enough to set off a civil war in today's age of interwebs.
> US government has done intense wargaming for these situations and the red team always wins. Power grid, for one, would be indefensible. Once power goes down, large cities become death traps with literal zombie hordes, needing pacifying. It is estimated, that a third to half of the military would desert with their weapons and equipment, sometimes on unit level, or engage in sabotage. Nuking own territory has also been considered, but this has also always lead to losing due to foreign intervention.



LOTS of soft targets in the USA.  LOTS.

Here's one example of an actual attack on a power transmission substation.  Have driven by this place many, many times.  They've upgraded security there, some.  Multiply this by thousands of such substations, all over the country. An anus-clenching thought.









						Metcalf sniper attack - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## TaterBot (Mar 23, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> He had dates and names of great European military victories scrawled over his gun while murdering a bunch of brown people to the funky tunes of Serbia Stronk and Grun ist Ulser Fallschim because he's afraid of white people being replaced.
> If anybody is trying to say he isn't far right they're so biased they turned fucking retarded.


He also had names of people murdered by Muslims in terrorist attacks. He'd have to have a bigger arsenal to put even 1/1000 of them, though.  
Everything about attacks on unarmed people is "fucking retarded". No matter where it comes from or for what  reason.


Spoiler: Scroll through the whole list



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Islamist_terrorist_attacks


----------



## AprilRains (Mar 23, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> If anybody is trying to say he isn't far right they're so biased they turned fucking retarded.


Well, all that stuff was useful because that's how we knew it wasn't you.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 23, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> The lack of explosives also smells to me like someone was not intending for a very high body count- with all the tactical gear and guns, I'm sure some effective explosives would have been plenty easy to acquire or make.



He seemed at a loss what to do with his time.  I doubt he had originally planned on wandering back and forth and pointlessly shooting a pile of dead bodies.  I think he vastly overestimated the police response and competence and wasn't expecting such pathetic failure on the part of the NZPD (probably the real reason they want the video censored).

Breivik got a body count like that because he was in an inaccessible area and a speedy response was impossible.  He chose that location for that reason.

I think he was at a loss because he wasn't expecting such miserable failure to respond in the middle of a crowded city with multiple police stations within earshot.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Mar 23, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> He had dates and names of great European military victories scrawled over his gun while murdering a bunch of brown people to the funky tunes of Serbia Stronk and Grun ist Ulser Fallschim because he's afraid of white people being replaced.
> 
> If anybody is trying to say he isn't far right they're so biased they turned fucking retarded.


He was obviously a radical centrist because the right are good boys who dindu nuffin.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 23, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> It also gives the lie to the NZ police supposed swift response. If Tarrant could so casually do all this, they were dragging ass responding to the situation.
> 
> Almost makes you wonder if they were doing so on purpose to let the body count rise high enough so as to justify their brutal crackdown on civil liberties later.


That’s assuming a lot of things. Consider this. 

The LEOs has no clue what was up, just shooting in an area. No one could say it was a mass shooting with X victims. They were all enclosed. Also, it was in an area where there is a moderate amount of people. There is asocial phenomenon where when more people are passive witnesses to violence, they will rely on other people to respond. 

I don’t feel we have enough evidence to say their response time was bad or not. 

People are throwing around the 34 minute number a bit but iirc, that’s how long it took to catch up to Tarant. If it took them 34 mins to get to the mosque that’s some horseshit. Detroit’s even worse though. It can take hours if they respond here, if alt all.


----------



## GethN7 (Mar 23, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> That’s assuming a lot of things. Consider this.
> 
> The LEOs has no clue what was up, just shooting in an area. No one could say it was a mass shooting with X victims. They were all enclosed. Also, it was in an area where there is a moderate amount of people. There is asocial phenomenon where when more people are passive witnesses to violence, they will rely on other people to respond.
> 
> ...



Fair point, they likely did not KNOW what was happening, but the sheer speed at which New Zealand went full 1984 and had mechanisms in place to implement make me wonder if they wanted to do this all along and just needed a great excuse, which Tarrant provided.

Granted, it's just as true they could be going full retard because they just idiots overreacting, which is just as possible given their idiocy since.


----------



## Alpha Centauri (Mar 23, 2019)

-NZ Police put more effort into preserving feelings than stopping mass murders


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 23, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> The LEOs has no clue what was up, just shooting in an area. No one could say it was a mass shooting with X victims. They were all enclosed. Also, it was in an area where there is a moderate amount of people. There is asocial phenomenon where when more people are passive witnesses to violence, they will rely on other people to respond.


Seriously, come on.

They couldn't say it was 'a mass shooting with X victims'.

But- the people- plural- who called 111 probably called after they had heard continuous shooting for at least 20-30 seconds. In the middle of a city. And while they were on the phone, the dispatchers were likely able to hear shooting continuing while they stayed on the line. It was obviously not just someone's neighbour plinking in their backyard out back of Eketehuna.

It is very likely that the decision made by previous governments and senior pigs to centralize the Police dispatch centre in Auckland cost lives on that day. If the calls had been answered by New Zealanders in Christchurch, rather than Malays and Indians in Auckland who don't even know central city Christchurch suburbs, less Bangladeshis would have died.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 23, 2019)

So out of boredom, I looked into what the Kiwi Police are using and it turns out that it was only in recent years that they widely started using guns. But outside of their version of SWAT and an group of routinely armed cops, the average beat cop _might _have an handgun and a semi-auto rifle locked up in his car. Another thing that's worth mentioning is that quite a few cops were shot on at least two different occasions and the higher-ups refused to provide firearms. And going off on a tangent, it wasn't until 2015 when they started using tasers; guess where they keep them at?

Needless to say, the cops of NZ are what happens when you fail to modernize the police.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 23, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> And going off on a tangent, it wasn't until 2015 when they started using tasers; guess where they keep them at?



Their assholes?


----------



## Uranus Pink (Mar 23, 2019)

Isn't it usually the case if the police are unarmed it because the Govt. doesn't trust them either.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 23, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Their assholes?


It might as well be, since even those are locked away in their cars.


Uranus Pink said:


> Isn't it usually the case if the police are unarmed it because the Govt. doesn't trust them either.


Yeah, but unlike the Brits, the Kiwis also keep their body armor locked away.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 23, 2019)

Uranus Pink said:


> Isn't it usually the case if the police are unarmed it because the Govt. doesn't trust them either.



I wouldn't trust someone dumb enough to go be a cop for some sovereignty that won't even let them have a gun.  Anyone who does that has chosen to be a bullet sponge voluntarily, and their judgment is none too good.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 23, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> Seriously, come on.
> 
> They couldn't say it was 'a mass shooting with X victims'.
> 
> But- the people- plural- who called 111 probably called after they had heard continuous shooting for at least 20-30 seconds.


I only watched it a few times, but iirc, the entire event was 5-6 minutes and then he was gone. There is a lot that goes into emergency calls. By the US standard, the average police dispatch is 18 minutes. For 911 calls, one study's results showed that the average response in San Francisco is 5.46 minutes, with all other cities included trailing. The video wasn't even 18 minutes, and the shooting, iirc, was like 6 minutes. 

So regardless, when you look at the numbers, there really isn't enough to say that they were slow to respond and that's why they want the video taken down.

Why do they want it down though? They take it as a national embarrassment, but rather than take the approach the US government took after 9/11 where the government refused to let a good tragedy go to waste, the NZ government wants this to be an example of their enlighenment where their response is a message that they value and love different cultures. I can sorta see why. NZers are pretty much seen as naive, backward ocean hicks, but since they really are backward ocean hicks, their response makes them look bad.

As for why they're going to the lengths they are, I think they're more likely just used to getting their way on things, and the idea that they can't control the flow of information scares them into a mindset that criminologists have long ago concluded is invalid, where the solution to your problems is making penalties so severe that people won't do what you don't want them to do, and that's why we have people standing trial. 

They're incompetent and stupid, not devious.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 23, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> rather than take the approach the US government took after 9/11 where the government refused to let a good tragedy go to waste


Banning guns and controlling the internet is exactly what they want to do. They are evil, devious people, and they have no right to rule over anyone.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 23, 2019)

yawning sneasel said:


> I only watched it a few times, but iirc, the entire event was 5-6 minutes and then he was gone. There is a lot that goes into emergency calls. By the US standard, the average police dispatch is 18 minutes. For 911 calls, one study's results showed that the average response in San Francisco is 5.46 minutes, with all other cities included trailing. The video wasn't even 18 minutes, and the shooting, iirc, was like 6 minutes.
> 
> So regardless, when you look at the numbers, there really isn't enough to say that they were slow to respond and that's why they want the video taken down.
> 
> ...


I think that you left out the part where NZ is trying to run a tourism economy. After all, who would want to travel to a country where it takes the cops ~20 minutes to respond?


----------



## Kosher Salt (Mar 24, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> He seemed at a loss what to do with his time. I doubt he had originally planned on wandering back and forth and pointlessly shooting a pile of dead bodies. I think he vastly overestimated the police response and competence and wasn't expecting such pathetic failure on the part of the NZPD (probably the real reason they want the video censored).
> 
> Breivik got a body count like that because he was in an inaccessible area and a speedy response was impossible. He chose that location for that reason.
> 
> I think he was at a loss because he wasn't expecting such miserable failure to respond in the middle of a crowded city with multiple police stations within earshot.


How does that match up with the fact that he had at least one other primary target and a third target that he planned to hit if he was able, though?

He was originally planning on burning it with an improvised fuel can bomb, but for some reason he wasn't able. I still don't know what caused him to abandon that plan, but I think that was why he seemed at a loss for what to do next.


----------



## repentance (Mar 24, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> I think that you left out the part where NZ is trying to run a tourism economy. After all, who would want to travel to a country where it takes the cops ~20 minutes to respond?



Well they were. Apparently they have pulled their tourism ads for the moment.


----------



## HG 400 (Mar 24, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> Well, all that stuff was useful because that's how we knew it wasn't you.



I would have played Rick Astley.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 24, 2019)

Dynastia said:


> I would have played Rick Astley.


I was hoping for some nancy


----------



## Kerr Avon (Mar 24, 2019)

Kiwi Pinkertons have gotten to God's own Mexican't joint


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Mar 24, 2019)

It's not blocked at the one near my work as of last Wednesday, I'll check again and report back


----------



## IamnottheNSA (Mar 24, 2019)

DootDoot55 said:


> Kiwi Pinkertons have gotten to God's own Mexican't jointView attachment 704739


What about kiwifarms.is?


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 24, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> It might as well be, since even those are locked away in their cars.
> 
> Yeah, but unlike the Brits, the Kiwis also keep their body armor locked away.



You've got to be shitting me.  Not even carried in the trunks of police vehicles?


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 24, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> You've got to be shitting me.  Not even carried in the trunks of police vehicles?


When they started using guns in 2012, the Glock was in a case near the passenger's (not the prisoner, obviously) feet should be; and the rifle was basically in a suitcase in a trunk, along with some ballistic armor. But the citations on Wikipedia says that they keep them locked up in their cars, they aren't saying where, but I'm assuming that it's up in the front if the kiwi cops aren't run by complete idiots. Speaking of which, an beat cop has to inform his superiors when he wants to pull this out on someone.

But fortunately, they started to openly wear stab-resistant vests in 2016. Although, it's kind of late for that since body armor has been around for a few decades.


----------



## Big Question (Mar 24, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> The slut towel-head prime minister of New Zealand,  Jacinda Ardern, as ugly as she is, would suck anyone's dick if they could show they were anti-gun. On top of that, the wimpy-ass people of that island are just laying down and crying in fear of being called racists by the muslims, while in the last few weeks over 130 Christians are killed in Nigeria by other Aloha Snackbar towel-heads.....
> 
> Similar gun laws are already on the books in Australia and the UK. What is it about all these English speaking countries?
> 
> As far as_ " The government has SWAT units of 7-12, all with better firepower. They can get helicopters. Drones. Full-autos. Tanks."  , _I vividly remember the might of the US forces reeling in a little country called Vietnam...... Additionally, if push come to shove, people know where these soldiers live. With 450,000,000+ guns in private hands, I definitely would not want to be the one doing the gun collections.....



I guran-fucking-tee you that all of the people mentioning Muslim killing christians don't actually give a shit about Muslims killing christians. The only reason they mention it is to have an excuse to either

1) Say that the muslims (who weren't klling anyone) in the mosque deserved it.

2) Have an excuse to not feel sympathy for those killed.

3) Say that muslims (including non-radical) have to leave their country.

You can hate Islam, but hating on individual muslims who don't do anything is garbage. I'm not saying you in particular are like this, but that's how I've seen it on The_Donald, Breitbart, and others.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 24, 2019)

Big Question said:


> I guran-fucking-tee you that all of the people mentioning Muslim killing christians don't actually give a shit about that



An absolutely ridiculous point of view. The only real thing you can take away from Tarrant's manifesto- besides the fact that he wanted to be a meme on the chans forever- is that he was pissed off about murders by sand people in continental Europe and Paki rape gangs in Britain.

I doubt he even believed Islam was the problem. Most of his victims were Bangladeshis, who are too shitty to rape or murder anyone. But whether he thought Islam was the problem or not, the dumb boomers who support him do so because they think 'Muslim killers' are a problem.


----------



## Big Question (Mar 24, 2019)

3119967d0c said:


> An absolutely ridiculous point of view. The only real thing you can take away from Tarrant's manifesto- besides the fact that he wanted to be a meme on the chans forever- is that he was pissed off about murders by sand people in continental Europe and Paki rape gangs in Britain.
> 
> I doubt he even believed Islam was the problem. Most of his victims were Bangladeshis, who are too shitty to rape or murder anyone. But whether he thought Islam was the problem or not, the dumb boomers who support him do so because they think 'Muslim killers' are a problem.



I wasn't talking about the manifesto. I was saying that people don't actually give a shit about Muslims murdering christians.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 24, 2019)

Big Question said:


> I wasn't talking about the manifesto. I was saying that people don't actually give a shit about Muslims murdering christians.


You've obviously never talked to the dumb boomers who are cheering this on then.

It's true that they don't hold consistent beliefs. Most don't care about the Zionists murdering Palestinian Christians for example, nor do they realize that Hindus probably kill as many Christians in India as Muslims do. But they do care about Muslims murdering Christians.

Just because they are worthless people doesn't mean that they don't care about the stupid shit they care about.


----------



## theo102 (Mar 24, 2019)

urmom69404 said:


> I wonder how many new members the forums have gained since the shooting took place, and in particular, how many of them hail from the actual Kiwi island.


NZ is a group of islands, with the largest of them most creatively named the North Island and and the South Island.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 24, 2019)

Glad to see the site again.  Had been getting errors.  Suspected the hand of Cuckistan somehow or other.


----------



## CWCissey (Mar 24, 2019)

Are the Kiwi Kopper Krew DDOSing the site?

And is Null in a gulag now?


----------



## 2nd_time_user (Mar 24, 2019)

Maybe it's just the 2 a.m. maintenance window wherever Null is at...


----------



## Koni (Mar 25, 2019)

NZ Police going Kikemode again.


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 25, 2019)

"Will definitely consider what you have said."
rip nz blokes


----------



## Superman93 (Mar 25, 2019)

TheGreyGhost said:


> Fuck you you ya fat cunt.  This country is Not a shithole.  Nothing like the Shithole you live in. Bring ya fat ass down here and i'll re-arrange ya shithole for ya.
> What piece of crap?


I actually read this in a New Zealand accent in my head


----------



## дядя Боря (Mar 25, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Seems like Cuckistan's doing their best to DDOS Kiwi Farms.  Not going to work.  The truth has long since come out.  They fear what they cannot suppress.  Pay attention, Cuckistan Gestapo.  This is a US site.  We have freedom of speech.  Your laws don't apply in the USA.  We also have a written Constitution that enumerates  those rights, as well as a court system to ensure laws are Constitutional.



is that a fact reason on what was happening last night with the site? I was seeing periodic unreacheability then it was gone for the night. I was thinking that NZ was working with US ISPs on this. Does Null announce maintenance?


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 25, 2019)

дядя Боря said:


> is that a fact reason on what was happening last night with the site? I was seeing periodic unreacheability then it was gone for the night. I was thinking that NZ was working with US ISPs on this. Does Null announce maintenance?


I'm 99% sure it was just Vordy DDoS-ing us again. It just seems weird because this isn't normally the time of the month that he does this. Governments don't typically engage in DDoS-ing; they just seize domains/block websites/peacefully sunset people.


----------



## Pocket_Sand! (Mar 25, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> I'm 99% sure it was just Vordy DDoS-ing us again. It just seems weird because this isn't normally the time of the month that he does this. Governments don't typically engage in DDoS-ing; they just seize domains/block websites/peacefully sunset people.



Vordy?  I'd pretty much forgotten about that imbecile, is he still trying that regularly?

I honestly thought it was NZ trying their luck at shutting down the farms, wouldn't put it past them at this point, bunch of hijab wearing cucks.  Next thing you know, they'll be importing camels so they can fuck them instead of sheep.


----------



## Fashy Airship (Mar 25, 2019)

It's back  at least, cancel the search parties.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Mar 25, 2019)

Pocket_Sand! said:


> Vordy? I'd pretty much forgotten about that imbecile, is he still trying that regularly?


He sends a relatively ineffectual DDoS our way every month or so when he gets his unemployment dole, usually around the 1st. If you haven't noticed it's because it usually happens during hours when most of the site's userbase is asleep and because Null keeps getting better and better at mitigating the damage.


----------



## QT 219 (Mar 25, 2019)

Imaging spending tardbux to DDoS a site that forgets you exist until you spend tardbux to DDoS that site.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 25, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> I'm 99% sure it was just Vordy DDoS-ing us again. It just seems weird because this isn't normally the time of the month that he does this. Governments don't typically engage in DDoS-ing; they just seize domains/block websites/peacefully sunset people.



Agree. I've noticed the regularly DDOS attacks that will take the site down usually overnight or so for a while. I seriously doubt that NZ is going to start a cyber terrorism war with autists. They'll use the state machine to ban shit they don't like but an actual direct attack would bring together all the internet autists together in a glorious blaze of "no u"


----------



## Superman93 (Mar 25, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> I'm 99% sure it was just Vordy DDoS-ing us again. It just seems weird because this isn't normally the time of the month that he does this. Governments don't typically engage in DDoS-ing; they just seize domains/block websites/peacefully sunset people.


Pretty sure it was just some random pissed off  NZ fuck considering the time the attack took place and how strong this last one was compared to the other ones


----------



## Marvin (Mar 25, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> I seriously doubt that NZ is going to start a cyber terrorism war with autists. They'll use the state machine to ban shit they don't like but an actual direct attack would bring together all the internet autists together in a glorious blaze of "no u"


Beyond internet autists, they'd run a significant risk of just getting the country bureaucratically excised from the internet by running a state run ddos attack.


----------



## PewBrettonPie (Mar 26, 2019)

New Zealand somehow affected whole world. They showed to everyone what is going and that we are going in way China is with no freedom at all.
Youtube provided me with list of countries that approve censorship and removed that song what Brenton Tarrant was listening for (got restricted and only for my view then removed and got on watchlist of gov) because i'm not allowed to even have it or hear it... If that wouldn't radicalize anyone then all hope is lost, we need to start fighting for our freedom.


----------



## christop_bader (Mar 26, 2019)

Null said:


> On 3/17/2019 6:12 AM, MICHAEL, John (JP) wrote:
> 
> Good afternoon
> 
> ...


Having had many interactions with NZ police i know them to be a bunch of entitled faggots,  give them nothing and take them nowhere


----------



## Rei is shit (Mar 27, 2019)

PewBrettonPie said:


> New Zealand somehow affected whole world. They showed to everyone what is going and that we are going in way China is with no freedom at all.
> Youtube provided me with list of countries that approve censorship and removed that song what Brenton Tarrant was listening for (got restricted and only for my view then removed and got on watchlist of gov) because i'm not allowed to even have it or hear it... If that wouldn't radicalize anyone then all hope is lost, we need to start fighting for our freedom.
> 
> View attachment 706608



Which song? Serbia strong?


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 27, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> Which song? Serbia strong?



Maybe Initial D "Gas Gas Gas?"


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Mar 27, 2019)

Rei is shit said:


> Which song? Serbia strong?


Fallschirm March I think.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 27, 2019)

It has begun.
The faggots in Kiwi land are going around collecting guns and information. One man is already dead.
It will be interesting to see if most of them will gladly give all their guns up?

Wondering if the cops knock on the doors while singing ALOHA SNACKBAR .......  Typical response, punish the innocents for a criminal's action. is jacinda in the pocket of the moslem brotherhood? She really is a slut.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 27, 2019)

So usually we have someone who knows the actual law of a situation, but I have no idea about New Zealand gun law and nobody here has said much.

Are people not "voluntarily" handing in their guns because legally they don't have to?  Is this whole thing a charade, and the government literally doesn't have the authority to do what it's claiming, and therefore, gun owners are just saying lol no?


----------



## MetalParakeet (Mar 27, 2019)

I bet if we changed our name to something like "lemon party," they would leave us alone


----------



## repentance (Mar 27, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> So usually we have someone who knows the actual law of a situation, but I have no idea about New Zealand gun law and nobody here has said much.
> 
> Are people not "voluntarily" handing in their guns because legally they don't have to?  Is this whole thing a charade, and the government literally doesn't have the authority to do what it's claiming, and therefore, gun owners are just saying lol no?



NZ has a Parliamentary system like we do but I'm not sure where the power to legislate in respect of firearms lays.  They don't have states as we do.  Our federal government paid for the gun buyback but the gun control laws were enacted at state level.

While it's possible to push emergency legislation through a Parliament, you still have to follow the process of presenting a Bill and NZ's process seems quite time consuming.

https://www.parliament.nz/en/visit-...rks/how-laws-are-made/how-a-bill-becomes-law/

I haven't even seen any discussion of where the money for NZ's gun buyback is going to come from (our federal government increased the Medicare levy by .2% for one year to fund the buyback).  I expect that most people won't surrender their firearms until the buyback is up and running.

I haven't been keeping track of the NZ news.  Is there an amnesty in place during the hand back/buyback period?


----------



## RAM RANCH (Mar 28, 2019)

Sorry if I missed this, but they're not only banning the manifesto, but selling it for $102.20.


----------



## DidYouJustSayThat (Mar 28, 2019)

repentance said:


> ...
> I haven't even seen any discussion of where the money for NZ's gun buyback is going to come from (our federal government increased the Medicare levy by .2% for one year to fund the buyback).
> ...





RAM RANCH said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but they're not only banning the manifesto, but selling it for $102.20.
> ...



The money for the buyback will obviously come from the proceeds of selling the manifesto, Tarrant merch and behind the scenes commentary DVDs by Tarrant - this is being filmed by TVNZ as I type this.


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Mar 28, 2019)

RAM RANCH said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but they're not only banning the manifesto, but selling it for $102.20.
> 
> View attachment 708513View attachment 708514


So freely distributing a /pol/ack's rambling, typo laden manifesto is a big no-no, morally reprehensible, and will get the Kiwi Cops on your ass but they can make a profit off of a massacre. I'm no ally of muslims and I honestly don't give a shit about a couple dozen Tusken Raiders getting iced by Australian Skywalker (he killed the women, and the children too), but turning a profit on the graves of people is generally distasteful.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 28, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> So usually we have someone who knows the actual law of a situation, but I have no idea about New Zealand gun law and nobody here has said much.
> 
> Are people not "voluntarily" handing in their guns because legally they don't have to?  Is this whole thing a charade, and the government literally doesn't have the authority to do what it's claiming, and therefore, gun owners are just saying lol no?



http://www.legislation.govt.nz/act/public/1983/0044/latest/DLM72622.html 

The Arms Act isn't very interesting, it's very normal, blahblah have a licence, you can't walk around with a pistol or a semi automatic even if you have a licence etc Sorta I guess like our laws in Australia.

The surrender your weapons stuff is just that. If you wish to, you can. You'd have to be mentally retarded to just hand shit over to the government for free, but well, 37 people obviously are. Ardern hasn't implemented any new legislation, any new laws, she's trading off virtue and bravado atm.
Though this part of the legislation may be something :


> *Surrender of restricted weapon*
> (1)
> Subject to subsection (2) or an endorsement made under section 30, no person shall at any time be in possession of a restricted weapon, or of any part or parts intended or adapted for use as part of a restricted weapon.
> (2)
> ...



So perhaps they can just announce that it's an illegal weapon at will? 

I don't know if they're like Australia's gun laws, because I haven't read the Aus legislation, but from experience, the way our gun laws effect a person wanting to have a firearm are really simple (at least in NSW) :

You apply for a licence. They do a background check to make sure you aren't a mega turbo sped.
You have to keep your licence current, with trips to the gun range, which they send reminder letters out for.
You have to have your weapons in a gun safe at an approved location. The gun safe has to be bolted to the floor and secure. The police can inspect it. Otherwise you have to keep it at a gun range.
If you do happen to get into any trouble, like assaulting someone etc, your licence will be reviewed. You can appeal it and from my experience many people do get it back, even if they're morons.

You can of course, just choose to do what criminals do and just not have a licence or register your firearm.
I think a lot of Americans think Australia has a gun law that says "No Guns EVAH". It's not like that whatsoever. Lots of people have guns. Lots of people have guns illegally. You just have some rules around what type you can have and where you can carry them, legally.

As an aside, a few years ago there was a big deal here about King Hits, they renamed them "Coward Punches" in the media. Before that it was the "glassing" epidemic.

Australians don't really need guns... or knives. They just punch people to death instead. Since you can't make fists illegal, they flaccidly fought against it by calling it a Coward Punch. Basically, no matter what the issue is - guns, knives, fists, there's only so much the government can do to regulate it. 
There's nothing stopping people from having guns in Australia, there will be nothing they can do to stop people from having guns in NZ, so all this virtue signalling is really hollow.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 29, 2019)

You can't stop idiots.

To begin with, everyone has laws banning murder, regardless of weapon used.
Everyone has laws banning assaults, robberies, attempted murder, really any kind of violence against another person, so laws banning knives, guns, swords, etc. are pretty much meaningless.

Some differences exists with self-defense though.  As far as I was able to determine, self-defense in Australia and UK is very much frowned upon. Where I live, we have what is called the Castle Doctrine and Stand Your Ground laws.

Is someone breaks into your house, or will not leave your property when asked, and keeps confronting you. you can unleash holy hell without any major consequences. You have to be in fear of your life, so shooting in the back is not a good idea.

The other nice thing about where I live is there are NO laws forbidding any kind of knife. sword, sword cane, switch blade of any size, whether concealed or not. Guns are easy to get legally, and local sheriffs already let it be known publicly that they have no intention of ever taking our guns, no mater what state or federal laws are enacted.

I kinda feel bad for people who can't legally defend themselves, but hey, they must like it because I don't see them leaving in droves or protesting much about it......


----------



## heathercho (Mar 29, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> You can't stop idiots.
> 
> To begin with, everyone has laws banning murder, regardless of weapon used.
> Everyone has laws banning assaults, robberies, attempted murder, really any kind of violence against another person, so laws banning knives, guns, swords, etc. are pretty much meaningless.
> ...



Self-defence laws in Australia don't allow you to murder someone for strolling onto your property, no, but if you're being attacked or preventing the attack of another, it's a perfectly reasonable defence.
So you can legally defend yourself just fine in Australia. You just can't kill people for mere criminal trespass.


----------



## jcd (Mar 29, 2019)

How can Australians endure these oppressive laws that don't let them just murder anyone that happens to set foot on their their bank's property?


----------



## Mammal (Mar 29, 2019)

Also heads up everyone, Europe is contesting for the Most Cuckolded trophy as they are also trying to revoke its citizens of free speech by repressing their Internet privileges weeks after the Christchurch attack. Just how far will the West descend into this madness? Only time will tell.


----------



## NerdShamer (Mar 29, 2019)

Mammal said:


> Also heads up everyone, Europe is contesting for the Most Cuckolded trophy as they are also trying to revoke its citizens of free speech by repressing their Internet privileges weeks after the Christchurch attack. Just how far will the West descend into this madness? Only time will tell.


That's not really surprising; given that the UK had the police arresting people over what they said on Facebook and YouTube.


----------



## Mammal (Mar 29, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> That's not really surprising; given that the UK had the police arresting people over what they said on Facebook and YouTube.


Do these governments have any braincells or consciousness whatsoever? Do the people inside them actually think that what they are doing is "for the greater good"? How can anyone in the West condone this? I'm still appalled by the whole thing I really am.



Mammal said:


> Do these governments have any braincells or consciousness whatsoever? Do the people inside them actually think that what they are doing is "for the greater good"? How can anyone in the West condone this? I'm still appalled by the whole thing I really am.


That was rhetorical by the way, I know they all want to control their own citizens as part of their globalist world domination scheme

Just wish we had a form of government where the leaders aren't cucks but at the same time they aren't edgy. Why can't we get such leaders nowadays? Why does democracy have to be like this? Like, why are they all cucks almost all the time?


----------



## Okkervils (Mar 29, 2019)

Mammal said:


> Just wish we had a form of government where the leaders aren't cucks but at the same time they aren't edgy. Why can't we get such leaders nowadays? Why does democracy have to be like this? Like, why are they all cucks almost all the time?



Apologize for triple posting.


----------



## Mammal (Mar 29, 2019)

Okkervils said:


> Apologize for triple posting.


No sir, I am not a cuck. You will have to remove them over my dead body.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Mar 29, 2019)

Mammal said:


> Just wish we had a form of government where the leaders aren't cucks but at the same time they aren't edgy. Why can't we get such leaders nowadays? Why does democracy have to be like this? Like, why are they all cucks almost all the time?



Rather than multipost, standard on KF is to edit additional thoughts into your most recent post until someone else posts.


----------



## Mammal (Mar 29, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Rather than multipost, standard on KF is to edit additional thoughts into your most recent post until someone else posts.


In my opinion there is nothing wrong with x3 posting. I see no harm in doing it. I shall however respect the KF standard for the time being.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 29, 2019)

I believe Optus has lifted the blocks on 4chan and Kiwifarms. I forgot to turn my VPN on this morning and just went onto 4chan without thinking, and I was browsing for about 20 minutes before realizing my VPN was off.
Came here without the VPN to test and yep, it's unblocked. Don't know about other ISPs, you'll have to test that for yourself, but maybe this madness has finally passed to some degree.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 30, 2019)

US Federal courts help protect our Second Amendment rights.  California just got told to stick their ban on magazines exceeding 10 rounds up their asses.

https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...ia-magazine-ban-violates-the-second-amendment


----------



## Pixy (Mar 30, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> I believe Optus has lifted the blocks on 4chan and Kiwifarms. I forgot to turn my VPN on this morning and just went onto 4chan without thinking, and I was browsing for about 20 minutes before realizing my VPN was off.
> Came here without the VPN to test and yep, it's unblocked. Don't know about other ISPs, you'll have to test that for yourself, but maybe this madness has finally passed to some degree.


Can confirm. My session expired and I managed to access KF w/o the vpn. Looks like most of the sites that were on the blocklist have been unblocked.


----------



## Troonos (Mar 30, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> US Federal courts help protect our Second Amendment rights.  California just got told to stick their ban on magazines exceeding 10 rounds up their asses.
> 
> https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...ia-magazine-ban-violates-the-second-amendment



The rest of the world will never know the joy of having a government that, at least once in a while, actually works to weaken itself and reinforce individual liberty.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 30, 2019)

Uh, this is weird. So I can connect to the sites without a VPN on my desktop over ethernet, but when I went over to my laptop, which is connected over wifi, I couldn't access the sites without a VPN.
Don't know why it's doing this.


----------



## repentance (Mar 30, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> Uh, this is weird. So I can connect to the sites without a VPN on my desktop over ethernet, but when I went over to my laptop, which is connected over wifi, I couldn't access the sites without a VPN.
> Don't know why it's doing this.



I'm on my laptop over wifi and can connect without a VPN, so I don't think it's an Optus thing.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 30, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> Uh, this is weird. So I can connect to the sites without a VPN on my desktop over ethernet, but when I went over to my laptop, which is connected over wifi, I couldn't access the sites without a VPN.
> Don't know why it's doing this.



If you set a custom DNS on the desktop, wireless might bypass that and use the ISP's.


----------



## JosephStalin (Mar 30, 2019)

Troonos said:


> The rest of the world will never know the joy of having a government that, at least once in a while, actually works to weaken itself and reinforce individual liberty.



However, we Americans also must be vigilant about protecting our rights.  This court decision came about because someone sued the state of California.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 30, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> However, we Americans also must be vigilant about protecting our rights.  This court decision came about because someone sued the state of California.



It's an interesting coincidence that it's exactly the magazine limit that the New Zealand cucks claim to have imposed.


----------



## Buzz Killington (Mar 30, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> If you set a custom DNS on the desktop, wireless might bypass that and use the ISP's.


You're right, I forgot I had my DNS set manually on desktop. Set it to the same DNS on laptop, sites loaded no issue.
Guess that means that the blocking has been set to a DNS level and not what they were doing before. I can live with that.


----------



## heathercho (Mar 31, 2019)

Buzz Killington said:


> You're right, I forgot I had my DNS set manually on desktop. Set it to the same DNS on laptop, sites loaded no issue.
> Guess that means that the blocking has been set to a DNS level and not what they were doing before. I can live with that.



Yeah, Optus seems to have lifted it, which I find interesting coz one of my devices has the Optus based carrier Amaysim on it and KF is still blocked. Maybe just needs a full reset or something.


----------



## FlutterBy (Mar 31, 2019)

They’re still monitoring and giving/selling your data and search/browse history.  Be vigilant.


----------



## Caesare (Apr 1, 2019)

heathercho said:


> Or that's what (((they))) want you to think!
> 
> Besides, let's be real. If he were left wing, his high score would have been maybe 3 at most, including himself.



If he was left wing, he probably would have been thwarted by a flat tire or something.


----------



## Pixy (Apr 1, 2019)

Coleman Francis said:


> If he was left wing, he probably would have been thwarted by a flat tire or something.


Does his gun failing to destroy his windshield count?


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Apr 1, 2019)

If I could give you the Achievement rating, I would.
That was, in truth and honesty, noble of you.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Apr 5, 2019)

Maybe this is a little late, but I JUST got this bullshit. this is what I got for trying to share the video in my gdrive once to my brother.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 5, 2019)

Dickens Cider said:


> Maybe this is a little late, but I JUST got this bullshit. this is what I got for trying to share the video in my gdrive once to my brother.View attachment 716692



Congratulations.  The phrase "sharing content related to terrorism" gets no relevant hits on Google.  You are apparently the first.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Apr 5, 2019)

according to their guidelines sharing the video in a private gdrive, once, to show my brother wtf I was talking about, is easily confused with supporting advocating or promoting this dipshits actions. No....it was information. The fact that I did that the day of and it took them this long to get to it, dunno what to think. It's their platform and I don't care much. just thought it was relevant and interesting.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Apr 5, 2019)

Dickens Cider said:


> Maybe this is a little late, but I JUST got this bullshit. this is what I got for trying to share the video in my gdrive once to my brother.View attachment 716692


Google has freed you from its clutches. Do you have the courage and fortitude to take this opportunity for what it is?


----------



## JosephStalin (Apr 6, 2019)

Dickens Cider said:


> according to their guidelines sharing the video in a private gdrive, once, to show my brother wtf I was talking about, is easily confused with supporting advocating or promoting this dipshits actions. No....it was information. The fact that I did that the day of and it took them this long to get to it, dunno what to think. It's their platform and I don't care much. just thought it was relevant and interesting.



Fuck Google.  I use DuckDuckGo.  Saved the video to my hard drive, then shared it via Hotmail as an attachment.  No problems at that time.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Apr 6, 2019)

Dickens Cider said:


> according to their guidelines sharing the video in a private gdrive, once, to show my brother wtf I was talking about, is easily confused with supporting advocating or promoting this dipshits actions. No....it was information. The fact that I did that the day of and it took them this long to get to it, dunno what to think. It's their platform and I don't care much. just thought it was relevant and interesting.


I'd really be curious about their procedure when you attempt to request a review.


----------



## repentance (Apr 7, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Congratulations.  The phrase "sharing content related to terrorism" gets no relevant hits on Google.  You are apparently the first.



I have seen other people mentioning their account being cancelled and losing the entire contents of their drive.  Don't rely on the cloud, folks.

On another note, something funky is still going on with Optus.  I get a lot of DNS errors for our .net domain, as well as for archive.md, go and Li.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Apr 7, 2019)

"Don't rely on the cloud, folks. "

Boy, you've got that right. The only place that should see any backup from my hard drive, is another external drive. I have 2 that I alternate every week and synchronize daily. Once any of your data leaves, you have no clue where it goes.

"Saved the video to my hard drive, then shared it via Hotmail as an attachment. No problems at that time. "

I use Proton VPN and Protonmail...... I can send anything to anyone in Protonmail. It really is a great little set-up.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> I use Proton VPN and Protonmail...... I can send anything to anyone in Protonmail. It really is a great little set-up.



ProtonVPN is remarkably good for free.  While I'm somewhat suspicious of anything that good for free being completely secure, it is probably secure against any pleb-tier attacks or second rate Internet lolyers.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Apr 7, 2019)

Sharing controversial content, even if it's legal, through any mainstream tech platform let alone google is some brain dead behavior. This thread has focused a lot on the censorship, government and otherwise, so everyone please wise up a little and don't get assblasted when gdrive or hotmail react to you using their product "incorrectly" according to whatever the current justification for censorship is.


----------



## Dickens Cider (Apr 7, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Sharing controversial content, even if it's legal, through any mainstream tech platform let alone google is some brain dead behavior. This thread has focused a lot on the censorship, government and otherwise, so everyone please wise up a little and don't get assblasted when gdrive or hotmail react to you using their product "incorrectly" according to whatever the current justification for censorship is.



Oh honestly I wasn't terribly surprised I suppose- atm I tried to share it it was before the thread really got going and up to that point only sharing it publically was getting slammed. its fine though- its their stupid service; also good to know exactly how much they snoop for shit.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Apr 7, 2019)

Dickens Cider said:


> Oh honestly I wasn't terribly surprised I suppose- atm I tried to share it it was before the thread really got going and up to that point only sharing it publically was getting slammed. its fine though- its their stupid service; also good to know exactly how much they snoop for shit.



google has been using automated content readers remove porn from gdrive for years. it hasn't affected too many people but even before the DMCA system was put in place, some legally-working porn stars had talked to indie press about their work being deleted without warning/notice; AFAIK it never got picked up in the mainstream press. 

basically google has had the ability to monitor any data that touches drive and regularly scans through it for 'objectionable' content. every single piece of data that touches there systems is logged first as metadata, then sweeps through their systems look through the actual content itself. this isn't unique to google, they're just generally the best at it.


----------



## JosephStalin (Apr 8, 2019)

AlexJonesGotMePregnant said:


> Sharing controversial content, even if it's legal, through any mainstream tech platform let alone google is some brain dead behavior. This thread has focused a lot on the censorship, government and otherwise, so everyone please wise up a little and don't get assblasted when gdrive or hotmail react to you using their product "incorrectly" according to whatever the current justification for censorship is.



I hear you.  Got no pushback from Hotmail when I sent the video to a number of people.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Apr 9, 2019)

"ProtonVPN is remarkably good for free. While I'm somewhat suspicious of anything that good for free being completely secure, it is probably secure against any pleb-tier attacks or second rate Internet lolyers. "

I did some research on Proton. They are located in Geneva, Switzerland which has extremely tough privacy laws. Their main servers are in the side of a mountain, pretty cool seeing computer equipment surrounded by blasted out granite tunnels.... The whole system by designed by CERN (_Conseil Européen pour la Recherche Nucléaire_ ) engineers working at the Large Hadron Collider so they could communicate without interference..


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> "ProtonVPN is remarkably good for free. While I'm somewhat suspicious of anything that good for free being completely secure, it is probably secure against any pleb-tier attacks or second rate Internet lolyers. "
> 
> I did some research on Proton. They are located in Geneva, Switzerland which has extremely tough privacy laws. Their main servers are in the side of a mountain, pretty cool seeing computer equipment surrounded by blasted out granite tunnels.... The whole system by designed by CERN (_Conseil Européen pour la Recherche Nucléaire_ ) engineers working at the Large Hadron Collider so they could communicate without interference..
> 
> View attachment 719859


ProtonVPN is run by the same people who run ProtonMail, and ProtonMail is not secure in the slightest. If you're really paranoid about privacy, I'd recommend a cheap VPN provider that actually keeps as few logs as possible.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Apr 9, 2019)

I've been using Nord for a while and have been very happy with it; it's cheap, easy to use, and logless.


----------



## Kosher Salt (Apr 9, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> ProtonVPN is run by the same people who run ProtonMail, and ProtonMail is not secure in the slightest. If you're really paranoid about privacy, I'd recommend a cheap VPN provider that actually keeps as few logs as possible.


Hm. The author apparently recommends Riseup?



> The Riseup Collective is an autonomous body based in Seattle


Um... yeah... that's a bit of a red flag. But okay, let's hear them out.


> We have your back so long as you are not pursuing exploitative, misogynist, racist, or bigoted agendas.


HARD NOPE.

How about his recommendation of Autistici, then? I mean... aside from the name itself...


> Autistici were compromised once in 2004 ... their host that let the police copy whatever data they wanted and didn't tell Autistici. ... There were also two hacks in 2017.


Well, that's not encouraging. I mean... was the data not encrypted?! But okay, maybe (!) they learned their lesson. Let's assume that for the sake of argument, and keep reading.


> We support individuals, collectives, communities, groups and so on whose political and social activities fit within this worldview and who share with us some fundamental principles: anti-fascism, anti-racism, anti-sexism, anti-militarism.


HELL TO THE FUCKING NO. If you're not antifa, I bet they'll sell you out in a SJW heartbeat. And this is a host that he recommends? I'd honestly rather good encryption by a provider who'd capitulate and send logs to the FBI if necessary, than no security at all. I'm not planning on breaking any federal laws... just social justice laws.

Of his recommendations, Disroot is the only one that sounds viable. It's based in Switzerland, and nothing he quoted would suggest that they're trying to create a safe space for revolutionary SJWs (which would probably not be very safe for anyone else).


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Apr 9, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> Of his recommendations, Disroot is the only one that sounds viable. It's based in Switzerland, and nothing he quoted would suggest that they're trying to create a safe space for revolutionary SJWs (which would probably not be very safe for anyone else).


Disroot is run by anarchists too.

All good. I wouldn't want to cause trouble for @gexcolo by using his email service to send 'manifestos' to government officials. That's what all these services are for.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Apr 9, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> Hm. The author apparently recommends Riseup?
> 
> 
> Um... yeah... that's a bit of a red flag. But okay, let's hear them out.
> ...


Yeah, I think the author's naivety regarding PC censorship poisons a few of their recommendations, but I don't think it invalidates the security concerns that he brings up with ProtonMail. Also, ProtonMail has that annoying thing where it includes a signature that says "Sent with ProtonMail Secure Email." with every email for non-free accounts. Disroot is run by anarchists, but I know a couple far-right people who have used their services with no problems, so I don't think they go snooping.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Apr 9, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> Yeah, I think the author's naivety regarding PC censorship poisons a few of their recommendations, but I don't think it invalidates the security concerns that he brings up with ProtonMail. Also, ProtonMail has that annoying thing where it includes a signature that says "Sent with ProtonMail Secure Email." with every email for non-free accounts. Disroot is run by anarchists, but I know a couple far-right people who have used their services with no problems, so I don't think they go snooping.



Agreed. I read through the whole thing and have some personal familiarity with all the tools/technology involved; if you focus on the critiques but ignore the recommendations, there is a lot of useful information there. I personally wouldn't touch a service that requires an ethics agreement, but disroot seems solid. The protonmail section is VERY concerning and I would avoid any product offered by that team given their privacy policy.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Apr 10, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> "Don't rely on the cloud, folks. "
> 
> Boy, you've got that right. The only place that should see any backup from my hard drive, is another external drive. I have 2 that I alternate every week and synchronize daily. Once any of your data leaves, you have no clue where it goes.
> 
> ...


Proton VPN used to have DNS leaks, esp. on Limux. I saw it my self. I do not know if they fixed that.



Stock Image Photographer said:


> Yeah, I think the author's naivety regarding PC censorship poisons a few of their recommendations, but I don't think it invalidates the security concerns that he brings up with ProtonMail. Also, ProtonMail has that annoying thing where it includes a signature that says "Sent with ProtonMail Secure Email." with every email for non-free accounts. Disroot is run by anarchists, but I know a couple far-right people who have used their services with no problems, so I don't think they go snooping.


Genuine question seeking info - what's wrong with riseup? Apart from the fact they are down on non-leftists. Austicii is also an anti fascist collective and you have to pass a test to get an account. Posteo is run by a bunch of German greenie vegos  allegedly paranoid about privacy. The sad thing is that any half ways decent email or VPN will be targeted...constantly. There areUK govt report in the public domain that suggest this. And people doing time.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Apr 10, 2019)

nonvir_1984 said:


> Genuine question seeking info - what's wrong with riseup? Apart from the fact they are down on non-leftists.


It's less that they're down on non-leftists and more that their blind devotion to ideology makes them a vulnerability for anyone that uses their services. Antifa in general are spergy little fuckers, and if you showed "proof" to the riseup admins, real or doctored, that someone using their services is even slightly to the right of Marx they'd probably have no problems dropping that user and publicly doxing them.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Apr 10, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> It's less that they're down on non-leftists and more that their blind devotion to ideology makes them a vulnerability for anyone that uses their services. Antifa in general are spergy little fuckers, and if you showed "proof" to the riseup admins, real or doctored, that someone using their services is even slightly to the right of Marx they'd probably have no problems dropping that user and publicly doxing them.



Agreed. A lot of modern tech tooling that we use everyday was much more user friendly before ideology started getting injected into the products on a regular basis. A lot of social media customer abuse comes from a place of ideology, and google is clearly letting the insanity run the asylum throughout a lot of their lower ranks. I wouldn't trust any privacy-focused product to remain fair and balanced when they are infused with any extremist position- anarchists definitely hold an extremist position whether the promote violence or not.


----------



## Pixy (Apr 11, 2019)

Looks like Optus is blocking KF again.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Apr 12, 2019)

"Looks like Optus is blocking KF again."

*VPN.......VPN.......VPN.......    *


----------



## Pixy (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> *VPN.......VPN.......VPN.......    *


How else do you think I was able to use KF?


----------



## House Rules (Apr 14, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Terrible things might happen if you watch the video, like you might notice the New Zealand police are fucking lying about their fast response time.
> 
> Dimi?  More like dhimmi.


Yeah 50 people doesn't indicate a fast response time at all. Most of the US shootings have been less either becasue the suicidal shooter gave up and killed himself or because the police were actually fast. Tarrant had no interest in killing police either if they were going to be white which I gather they were. He said that in his manuscript. But aside from that no I don't see why anyone would want to view it anyway.



Washington Post said:


> This has nothing to do with the Constitution. There are very basic human rights that should be upheld in all countries. For example, if a government is murdering its own citizens, this is sometimes used as a justification to topple that government even if the murder of the citizens is legal under the nation's laws.
> 
> When a nation doesn't uphold basic human rights, the international community should ideally use various means available to them, such as sanctions or even military action, in extreme cases, to protect the citizens. Of course, this often doesn't happen, but that doesn't mean that the behavior of the New Zealand government should be considered acceptable, especially for a developed nation.
> 
> ...


Has anyone been arrested for viewing a video? I think they have only been arrested for sharing the video along with some dumb gross Facebook post about how great it was that it happened. As for the 14 years thing that's a maxium it doesn't mean they'll actually get that. And 14 years is for sharing although they say up to ten years for owning I believe.... ie having it on your PC.
 A maximum does not mean that is the sentence they'll get. And I assume the laws will only be applied if police have reason to believe the person is otherwise trying to spread these ideas about killing people.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 14, 2019)

House Rules said:


> Has anyone been arrested for viewing a video? I think they have only been arrested for sharing the video along with some dumb gross Facebook post about how great it was that it happened. As for the 14 years thing that's a maxium it doesn't mean they'll actually get that. And 14 years is for sharing although they say up to ten years for owning I believe.... ie having it on your PC.
> A maximum does not mean that is the sentence they'll get. And I assume the laws will only be applied if police have reason to believe the person is otherwise trying to spread these ideas about killing people.



Since most people are going to get it via torrent, they'll be "sharing" the video as well as downloading it.  This is one of the legal problems torrenting software has in any context, not just this.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 14, 2019)

Jacob Harrison said:


> The US is the only country that has absolute freedom of speech(with exception to threats and defamation). It is unique to the US Constitution. All other democracies have a greater amount of exceptions to freedom of speech. Of course, no government should censor the truth. The corrupt European Union governments have gone to far and have been jailing people for exposing the truth about the correlation between open borders and terrorism, sexual assault, and rape. But New Zealand is not censoring the truth. They are not covering up the fact that this terrorist attack happened, they just don't want the video circulated because it can be used to glorify his crimes and inspire other sick people into committing similar acts.
> 
> So while I support absolute freedom of speech in the US, I do not support it in England when the true king is restored to the throne and England becomes an absolute monarchy again.


The USA has  a number of exceptions to free speech as outlined by the Supreme Court. It's just that none of them are about hate speech. There is also some leeway in different states for stalking and harassment regarding "free speech" if the speech is involved in a crime it's not necessarily covered.









						United States free speech exceptions - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Indeed New Zealand is not covering the truth they're just trying to avoid copy cats.

This guy actually was a terrorist as opposed to your typical mass shooter he didn't do it for fame or because he was just suicidal and wanted to take people down with him because he'd been bullied. He did it for  purely political reasons. He did it to oppose immigration policies but not just in New Zealand but in the whole first world. Based on a flawed idea that Europeans are about to become impoverished minorities.

Also allowing people to  watch someone die for some kind of "fun" is very degrading to the victim, and to society. So I approve of the video ban for that reason.



AnOminous said:


> Since most people are going to get it via torrent, they'll be "sharing" the video as well as downloading it.  This is one of the legal problems torrenting software has in any context, not just this.


There are ways to watch things without a torrent I never use torrents but yeah I guess people could share it without even understanding about torrents and how they work. But I don't think people like that are being targeted by police. The two people I know of that have been arrested also made some kind of public statement about agreeing with it and how it was good.

I get the concerns though.


----------



## GethN7 (Apr 14, 2019)

House Rules said:


> Also allowing people to  watch someone die for some kind of "fun" is very degrading to the victim, and to society. So I approve of the video ban for that reason.



Two things: First, please stop making multiple posts, it's not something moderators here appreciate, try to combine multiple thought together unless someone else has responded.

Second, I disagree. While what happened is barbaric, I had to see just how this all went down, and the video footage reveals Tarrant was able to take his time and clearly had no opposition to stop his crimes, which tells me the NZ police did a terrible job responding to this situation quickly and said footage is evidence of their incompetence, which is quite relevant to the public interest.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 14, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> footage reveals Tarrant was able to take his time and clearly had no opposition to stop his crimes, which tells me the NZ police did a terrible job responding yo this situation quickly and said footage is evidence of their incompetence, which is quite relevant to the public interest.


The fact that FIFTY people died already makes that abundantly clear without watching the damn video. lol  (and God knows how many wounded because I haven't even seen anything on that) If it wasn't for Paddock it would be more dead than any mass shooting in the USA. And Tarrant had no interest in killing white policemen either he did not shoot back I believe. He said in his manifesto he wasn't going to try to kill police if they were white.

However the last time New Zealand had a mass shooting was 1990 and that's really the ONLY mass shooting that's killed more than three or four people except for some family annihilators. All the other shootings have been people who knew each other not mass shooter type scenarios and the only school shooting was in the 1920s with a couple of students killed by a man who'd gone paranoid about his neighbours and went to kill their kids in revenge that was  in the* 1920s. *

Regardless the schools across New Zealand have been doing lock downs because of the events in the rest of the world and the police should have been equally preparing. On New Zealand message boards though you see nothing but people saying "the police did their best they responded quickly" and no one criticising them.


----------



## GethN7 (Apr 14, 2019)

House Rules said:


> Regardless the schools across New Zealand have been doing lock downs because of the events in the rest of the world and the police should have been equally preparing. On New Zealand message boards though you see nothing but people saying "the police did their best they responded quickly" and no one criticising them.



Foolish you may believe this to be, but I'm not willing to accept such claims at face value, nor should anyone when all the facts are being suppressed.

The fact NZ citizens all believe as a group their police are competent while those outside the country with access to facts suppressed in that country (the footage of the incident shot by the killer) believe otherwise means they made a decision based on more information, and based on the nature of the added information, it only seems reasonable to assume Tarrant had free reign to cause more mayhem than the official record would have their citizens believe.

I apologize if you are either a citizen of New Zealand or have some reason to believe in their police, but as a non-NZ citizen, unless more information comes to light that their police and government are willing to share, I can only conclude they have something to hide and the official story does not reveal everything relevant to the public.


----------



## дядя Боря (Apr 14, 2019)

I'd like to see minute by minute timeline of NZ police responding to the shooting. It won't happen, because it looks like "public servants" are more like "camp guards of the public". They can't provide safety and refuse to grant their subjects opportunity to defend themselves.

As to NZ-cucks whining that cops did their best, well, they got no one but themselves to blame for being fucking cucks. I laughed before every time they did those tarded hakas of constipated special individuals, now there is another reason to laugh at them.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 14, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> Foolish you may believe this to be, but I'm not willing to accept such claims at face value, nor should anyone when all the facts are being suppressed.
> 
> The fact NZ citizens all believe as a group their police are competent while those outside the country with access to facts suppressed in that country (the footage of the incident shot by the killer) believe otherwise means they made a decision based on more information, and based on the nature of the added information, it only seems reasonable to assume Tarrant had free reign to cause more mayhem than the official record would have their citizens believe.
> 
> I apologize if you are either a citizen of New Zealand or have some reason to believe in their police, but as a non-NZ citizen, unless more information comes to light that their police and government are willing to share, I can only conclude they have something to hide and the official story does not reveal everything relevant to the public.


I think the police failed to act quickly from the mere fact that 50 died and that that is so much more than in most other mass shootings even with all the constant mass shootings in the USA. I'm sure many New Zealanders saw the video before the ban and I don't think it's banned because they want to hide something but rather because it's disrespectful to the victims  but MOSTLY because they don't want copycats.

I don't believe any police spin that they acted quickly when 50 are dead. I didn't need to watch the video for that. Mind you someone did have to ring them and the shooter did a surprise attack on people who possibly had little English. You only have to push 111 on a phone though.

New Zealanders tend to be a rather conformist and complacent about authority lot more than not. That's why you just see almost all of them online backing the police they assume did the best they could. I suppose they think it's some patriotic loyalty at this time too. I don't know.

The NZ government also banned the Australian shooter's manuscript which is not really about New Zealand at all and the manuscript made it very clear that he didn't do it in New Zealand because of anything to do with New Zealand other than that it was a country which had only had one other large mass shooting and so people would be more shocked. The manuscript that they banned says nothing negative about the NZ govt and even praises New Zealand police as being "not the enemies of the people as they are in other countries" whatever that means.

The whole manuscript is basically just a call to arms for people in ALL traditionally European race based countries to stop "white genocide" by shooting  people of color that are immigrants and he also said he only chose Muslims because he thought they were the group people would have least sympathy for.

So my point there was nothing in the manuscript (I read it all)  for the govt or police to hide about themselves. They did it to avoid spreading his urging others to do mass murder which he does frequently in the manuscript. as well as urging people to kill CEOs. The sharing of the manuscript has the same potential  penalties as the video.

They banned both in a desperate effort to avoid copy cats. That's it.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Apr 14, 2019)

House Rules said:


> urging people to kill CEOs


There's literally nothing wrong with that, though. As for your overall point about avoiding copycats, NZ banning the video and manifesto led to a huge Streisand Effect; I'm almost 100% certain that the ban increased the number of people exposed.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 14, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> There's literally nothing wrong with that, though. As for your overall point about avoiding copycats, NZ banning the video and manifesto led to a huge Streisand Effect; I'm almost 100% certain that the ban increased the number of people exposed.


Lol. Well actually it was CEOs who hire third world immigrants not necessarily ALL CEOs although that would be most big ones I guess.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Apr 15, 2019)

House Rules said:


> Yeah 50 people doesn't indicate a fast response time at all. Most of the US shootings have been less either becasue the suicidal shooter gave up and killed himself or because the police were actually fast. Tarrant had no interest in killing police either if they were going to be white which I gather they were. He said that in his manuscript. But aside from that no I don't see why anyone would want to view it anyway.


He says that but he also pops off a few shots in a driveby after leaving the first mosque and I don't think those dudes were muslims.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (Apr 15, 2019)

House Rules said:


> Also allowing people to  watch someone die for some kind of "fun" is very degrading to the victim, and to society. So I approve of the video ban for that reason.



lol who is this glow in the dark cia nigger coming to kiwi farms saying he approves of censorship


----------



## House Rules (Apr 15, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> He says that but he also pops off a few shots in a driveby after leaving the first mosque and I don't think those dudes were Muslims.


He wasn't about targeting Muslims. He was about targeting everyone that wasn't of European racial origins because he was obsessed with the "great replacement theory". He cries like Elliot Rodgers over all immigrants that aren't white in his 82 page  document. I mean there's a passage about him "sobbing in agony" over it that reads like _My Twisted World _only not as funny, since he never throws drinks at anyone or squirts them with a super soaker full of orange juice_._ He said he only chose Muslims because he thought they were the group that would get the least sympathy.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Apr 15, 2019)

So he better hope it wasn't a random white dude with a slight tan.


----------



## Solzhenitsyn (Apr 15, 2019)

House Rules said:


> He said he only chose Muslims because he thought they were the group that would get the least sympathy.



Then he's an even bigger tard than I thought. How does he not realise that there's nothing the media and left-wing governments like more than slobbering over how mean whites are to the religion of peace? It's free woke points. Virtually any other race would have been better.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 15, 2019)

Solzhenitsyn said:


> Then he's an even bigger tard than I thought. How does he not realise that there's nothing the media and left-wing governments like more than slobbering over how mean whites are to the religion of peace? It's free woke points. Virtually any other race would have been better.


Apart from working at a gym and traveling around the world they say he didn't really interact with people other than like 8Chan. HIs reference for his personal trainer  gym job turned out to be some online friend he had never met or actually worked for when the cops tracked that down.

Actually I think I might have just read that on a different message board about the job  reference though so might not be true. Can't find a link. Kind of fits with his endless references to memes and internet slang though.


In other news I keep reading "the incel forum Kiwifarms" on multiple news articles about Tarrant. ?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 15, 2019)

House Rules said:


> He said he only chose Muslims because he thought they were the group that would get the least sympathy.



I don't know why anyone takes seriously a manifesto from an 8/pol/ shitposter even if you don't take the whole being a mass murdering cunt thing into consideration.  The obvious reason to pick a group like that is they're visibly different and there are actual buildings you can pick that are guaranteed to have a whole bunch of them and they're likely to be unarmed.  It's why you pick a school or a gay nightclub or a black church or even a country music concert (although Paddock was apparently concerned solely with kill count).


----------



## House Rules (Apr 15, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I don't know why anyone takes seriously a manifesto from an 8/pol/ shitposter even if you don't take the whole being a mass murdering cunt thing into consideration.  The obvious reason to pick a group like that is they're visibly different and there are actual buildings you can pick that are guaranteed to have a whole bunch of them and they're likely to be unarmed.  It's why you pick a school or a gay nightclub or a black church or even a country music concert (although Paddock was apparently concerned solely with kill count).



I think the sole reason the NZ government is taking it seriously is because it begs for copy cats, outlines reasons why there MUST be a large number of copycats etc. outlines reasons why they must kill little children to protect their own children etc....it's such a strongly worded attempt at what they call "radicalization" of others.

He's a pure terrorist he is NOT a suicidal typical disaffected kid just looking to take some people with him cause he's angry at his pathetic life.  He is a terrorist instead because his "manifesto" was a nutty extremist political statement and a strong "call to action" to other nutters saying they must do it for the future of white kids with pictures at the end of adorable white blond children.

The media have lied that the document is disjointed ramblings to put people off reading because it's not disjointed or ramblings. It is insane, horrifying, extremism about killing people because of hating immigration, but it has a well laid out argument.


----------



## repentance (Apr 15, 2019)

Sackity said:


> Looks like Optus is blocking KF again.



They appear to be blocking .net but not .is.


----------



## Pixy (Apr 15, 2019)

repentance said:


> They appear to be blocking .net but not .is.


On my end both domains are still blocked.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 15, 2019)

Guli said:


> "Will definitely consider what you have said. "
> 
> From the time I worked in an office, in this context, I think this means you ruined that guys week.


Nah he;'s  using cutting edge police tactics, specifically designed to not provoke the deranged incel, who is clearly one kiss-less virgin day away, from going rouge.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Apr 15, 2019)

House Rules said:


> Nah he;'s  using cutting edge police tactics, specifically designed to not provoke the deranged incel, who is clearly one kiss-less virgin day away, from *going rouge*.


Why do the NZ police care if some incel decides to troon out?


----------



## Fashy Airship (Apr 15, 2019)

Stock Image Photographer said:


> ProtonVPN is run by the same people who run ProtonMail, and ProtonMail is not secure in the slightest. If you're really paranoid about privacy, I'd recommend a cheap VPN provider that actually keeps as few logs as possible.


Be wary of cheap VPNs they are not a silver shield. If they disagree with your sites visited they can pass them on. For people in certain European countries this can mean imprisonment on thought-crime offenses.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 15, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Why do the NZ police care if some incel decides to troon out?


I see what you did there.
Might not even be NZ police like you all want to think. Might be several 14 year old boys who think "Joshua Moon" was being a dick about the massacre.
DDOSing takes no real skill whatsoever kids do it to each other to beat others at Fortnight.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Apr 16, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> I don't know why anyone takes seriously a manifesto from an 8/pol/ shitposter even if you don't take the whole being a mass murdering cunt thing into consideration.  The obvious reason to pick a group like that is they're visibly different and there are actual buildings you can pick that are guaranteed to have a whole bunch of them and they're likely to be unarmed.  It's why you pick a school or a gay nightclub or a black church or even a country music concert (although Paddock was apparently concerned solely with kill count).


Why wouldn't you? Killing a bunch of people makes a deep impression.


----------



## GethN7 (Apr 16, 2019)

@Null, seems someone from NZ accused me of being full of shit on them going full 1984 trying to block access to this site:







						Encyclopedia Dramatica is not blocked in New Zealand either nor is Kiwi Farms you people keep…
					

Encyclopedia Dramatica is not blocked in New Zealand either nor is Kiwi Farms you people keep spreading lies about New Zealand. I can access both without a VPN.




					medium.com
				












						Encyclopedia Dramatica is not blocked in New Zealand either nor is Ki…
					

archived 16 Apr 2019 16:38:00 UTC



					archive.fo
				









						One lie in this article is that it’s “banned or blocked in New Zealand.”
					

If you post on Facebook that you want them all to die and then share the video or manuscript then yes you could be imprisoned.




					medium.com
				












						One lie in this article is that it’s “banned or blocked in New Zealan…
					

archived 16 Apr 2019 16:39:26 UTC



					archive.fo
				





I asked for clarification as to WHY I was wrong, but given they signed up to Medium to basically drive-by diss me over that article I wrote explaining things for NZ citizens who couldn't access KF and they claim to be from there, I doubt I'm going to get a response.


----------



## Spergsaplenty (Apr 16, 2019)

Kiwifarms seemes to have been unblocked on the skinny and Vodafone 4g network. I have been able to access without a VPN for about 2 weeks.


----------



## GethN7 (Apr 16, 2019)

Spergsaplenty said:


> Kiwifarms seemes to have been unblocked on the skinny and Vodafone 4g network. I have been able to access without a VPN for about 2 weeks.



Well that's actually informative. If I could get more information on all ISPs and domains that are and aren't blocked, I'll update my article accordingly.


----------



## Spergsaplenty (Apr 16, 2019)

GethN7 said:


> Well that's actually informative. If I could get more information on all ISPs and domains that are and aren't blocked, I'll update my article accordingly.



I hadn't checked on this thread for a while , it was a pain in the ass using a VPN fuck I hate those I am not a robot things, I wish I could help trying more ISP's but those two are all i have, if I get a chance to try a different ISP I will and update.


----------



## Kalishnakov (Apr 17, 2019)

Basically NZ and any leftard leaning governments are pulling a "correct think" move for our "collective" protection.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Apr 24, 2019)

repentance said:


> They appear to be blocking .net but not .is.


 
4chan and Kiwi Farms are currently still blocked on a lot of my friends' internet, but for some reason the uniersity I attend still allows both


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 24, 2019)

Flabba_Wabba_Jabba_Noonga said:


> 4chan and Kiwi Farms are currently still blocked on a lot of my friends' internet, but for some reason the uniersity I attend still allows both



That shit is annoying because it increases the whole dumb cachet of "secret Internet club" that attracts utter morons.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Apr 25, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> That shit is annoying because it increases the whole dumb cachet of "secret Internet club" that attracts utter morons.



Exactly. I don't want people to think they're somehow fucking special because they browse an internet forum that isn't allowed. Like if you're going to boast about the fact that you browse a site, then you've got nothing else accomplished to talk about instead lmao.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 25, 2019)

Flabba_Wabba_Jabba_Noonga said:


> Exactly. I don't want people to think they're somehow fucking special because they browse an internet forum that isn't allowed. Like if you're going to boast about the fact that you browse a site, then you've got nothing else accomplished to talk about instead lmao.


It is allowed. I'm visiting New Zealand and nothing has been blocked. ISPs are making their own choices. The only thing not allowed is  downloading and sharing the video of the shooting if it's still on this site. The site itself isn't banned by the NZ govt.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Apr 25, 2019)

House Rules said:


> It is allowed. I'm visiting New Zealand and nothing has been blocked. ISPs are making their own choices. The only thing not allowed is  downloading and sharing the video of the shooting if it's still on this site. The site itself isn't banned by the NZ govt.



Yeah but I'm not in New Zealand, I'm in Australia. They're fucking cracking down even harder here than they are across the pond. It's so bullshit that it's not illegal to download ISIS executions, but this Tarrant footage is somehow different... Thank God I'm not with Telstra though, cause fuck them.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 25, 2019)

Where in the word are the ISIS executions that are people are downloading going on? I have zero interest in watching people be real life murdered so I don't know this stuff. Is it illegal in Australia to download and share the manuscript and the video?


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 25, 2019)

House Rules said:


> Where in the word are the ISIS executions that are people are downloading going on?



Generally in areas controlled by ISIS.


----------



## House Rules (Apr 25, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Generally in areas controlled by ISIS.


Yeah I'm guessing the Aus and Kiwi authorities mostly aren't even aware that is going on.


----------



## repentance (Apr 26, 2019)

One of the kiwi guys charged with sharing the video appeared in court yesterday. They declined his application for home detention so he's remanded on custody until June.  Will link the story later when I'm not phone posting.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/ch...ng-livestream-of-christchurch-mosque-massacre


----------



## PKRules (Apr 28, 2019)

repentance said:


> One of the kiwi guys charged with sharing the video appeared in court yesterday. They declined his application for home detention so he's remanded on custody until June.  Will link the story later when I'm not phone posting.
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/ch...ng-livestream-of-christchurch-mosque-massacre
> 
> View attachment 738969


Still wrapping my head around the whole "going to jail" for sharing a video....


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 28, 2019)

PKRules said:


> Still wrapping my head around the whole "going to jail" for sharing a video....



Or that there's a shithole country so outright fascistic that not only is this a crime at all, which is insane, but it's such a heinous crime that you have to be held without bail indefinitely until trial.  That's so fucked that the mentality of someone who just flips out in such a country and starts shooting people doesn't even seem all that insane.


----------



## PKRules (Apr 28, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Or that there's a shithole country so outright fascistic that not only is this a crime at all, which is insane, but it's such a heinous crime that you have to be held without bail indefinitely until trial.  That's so fucked that the mentality of someone who just flips out in such a country and starts shooting people doesn't even seem all that insane.


No doubt. In my limited, but still fairly traveled experience, the rest of the world has little I want. I want to see less of the rest of the shitholes every day.


----------



## Poiseon (Apr 28, 2019)

PKRules said:


> No doubt. In my limited, but still fairly traveled experience, the rest of the world has little I want. I want to see less of the rest of the shitholes every day.


When you look out at America, you feel something different. Different from the green and swampery of Europe. Different from the fantastic desserts of Arabia and the plains of Asia. When one gazes upon America, they can see, hear, smell and even _*feel*_ the freedom.

I give no shits about the rest of the speck that is Earth. We may just be cretins on a rock in space, but damn it if America isn't the best place on this shitty space rock. Fuck the fake Kiwis. If these tards aren't rising up against their obviously fascist governmet they deserve what they get.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Apr 29, 2019)

Poiseon said:


> When you look out at America, you feel something different. Different from the green and swampery of Europe. Different from the fantastic desserts of Arabia and the plains of Asia. When one gazes upon America, they can see, hear, smell and even _*feel*_ the freedom.
> 
> I give no shits about the rest of the speck that is Earth. We may just be cretins on a rock in space, but damn it if America isn't the best place on this shitty space rock. Fuck the fake Kiwis. If these tards aren't rising up against their obviously fascist governmet they deserve what they get.



That's why I've actively considered moving there. Government can't tell me what to fucking do, people can't tell me what to do, the Government can go fuck itself and I'd be allowed to do so much shit compared to Australia. We aren't allowed fucking certain knives because 'it's too dangerous we'd injure ourselves' like that panzy ass shit


----------



## repentance (Apr 29, 2019)

Flabba_Wabba_Jabba_Noonga said:


> That's why I've actively considered moving there. Government can't tell me what to fucking do, people can't tell me what to do, the Government can go fuck itself and I'd be allowed to do so much shit compared to Australia. We aren't allowed fucking certain knives because 'it's too dangerous we'd injure ourselves' like that panzy ass shit



You do realise that our weapons laws are state laws, just as they are in the US, don't you?


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (Apr 30, 2019)

repentance said:


> You do realise that our weapons laws are state laws, just as they are in the US, don't you?



Yeah I do, however most states have almost entirely similar laws. There are some discrepancies but they all carry a very similar intent of heavily restricting any use outside of bolt-action rifles. QLD doesn't allow shit on knives, but I can't speak for other states.


----------



## PKRules (May 2, 2019)

Flabba_Wabba_Jabba_Noonga said:


> Yeah I do, however most states have almost entirely similar laws. There are some discrepancies but they all carry a very similar intent of heavily restricting any use outside of bolt-action rifles. QLD doesn't allow shit on knives, but I can't speak for other states.


The laws for weapons in the US are widely different from state-to-state. California has among the most restrictive in the country. Missouri and many other states allow open-carry without any permits, etc. The _real_ differences compared to literally every other country are the Bill of Rights in particular - right to free expression (including sharing a video), right to bear arms, right to be free of unreasonable search or seizure, etc. I hit the lottery being born and bred here.


----------



## Kosher Salt (May 2, 2019)

PKRules said:


> The laws for weapons in the US are widely different from state-to-state. California has among the most restrictive in the country. Missouri and many other states allow open-carry without any permits, etc. The _real_ differences compared to literally every other country are the Bill of Rights in particular - right to free expression (including sharing a video), right to bear arms, right to be free of unreasonable search or seizure, etc. I hit the lottery being born and bred here.


Missouri and quite a few other states are actually Constitutional carry states... they allow permitless _concealed_ carry.





In some localities of Missouri, you cannot _open_ carry without a permit. A CCW permit isn't required for concealed carry anywhere in Missouri, but it'll allow you to open carry in the localities that require a permit for it. North Dakota also doesn't allow open carry without a permit, but allows residents to concealed carry without a permit.


----------



## Anonymous For This (May 3, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> Missouri and quite a few other states are actually Constitutional carry states... they allow permitless _concealed_ carry.
> 
> View attachment 744476
> 
> In some localities of Missouri, you cannot _open_ carry without a permit. A CCW permit isn't required for concealed carry anywhere in Missouri, but it'll allow you to open carry in the localities that require a permit for it. North Dakota also doesn't allow open carry without a permit, but allows residents to concealed carry without a permit.



You also have to watch out for reciprocity between states for CCW permits and, especially out west, tribal laws can _seriously _fuck you over.  A lot of tribes require you to apply for a permit to carry on their land (which is nothing more than a white people tax) and some require you to carry proof of ownership for your firearm.  Don't have your original bill of sale for your firearm?  Congratulations, you get your firearm seized until you can prove you own it.  

My advice is to stay off tribal land if you move here.  The people are shitty, the police are shitty, and their laws are shitty.  Nothing like crossing into tribal land and doubling your chance of being in a DUI related accident, because Tonto has a .15 BAC.


----------



## Kosher Salt (May 3, 2019)

Anonymous For This said:


> My advice is to stay off tribal land if you move here. The people are shitty, the police are shitty, and their laws are shitty. Nothing like crossing into tribal land and doubling your chance of being in a DUI related accident, because Tonto has a .15 BAC.


That's assuming your car doesn't fall apart first, because the roads are also shitty.


----------



## JosephTX (May 8, 2019)

Kosher Salt said:


> Missouri and quite a few other states are actually Constitutional carry states... they allow permitless _concealed_ carry.
> 
> View attachment 744476
> 
> In some localities of Missouri, you cannot _open_ carry without a permit. A CCW permit isn't required for concealed carry anywhere in Missouri, but it'll allow you to open carry in the localities that require a permit for it. North Dakota also doesn't allow open carry without a permit, but allows residents to concealed carry without a permit.


North Dakota has the same rule, concealed carry is halal without a permit but you want to open carry? That's absolutely haram under state law unless you have a permit.

Illinois has a loophole in their law, open carry even if you have a license is a felony with a mininum 3 year prison sentence, but a unloaded gun in your bag is halal.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 8, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Or that there's a shithole country so outright fascistic that not only is this a crime at all, which is insane, but it's such a heinous crime that you have to be held without bail indefinitely until trial.  That's so fucked that the mentality of someone who just flips out in such a country and starts shooting people doesn't even seem all that insane.


I'm starting to think I'd get treated better if I went to Singapore with a suitcase full of drugs.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (May 8, 2019)

Since we're on the topic of firearms, a favorite topic by the way, I thought I'd chime in with the fact that a county in Georgia where gun ownership is required, by law (as long as a person is not exceptional or a felon). It's got one of the lowest crime rates in the state. Just say'n.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (May 9, 2019)

Baby Jane Hudson said:


> Since we're on the topic of firearms, a favorite topic by the way, I thought I'd chime in with the fact that a county in Georgia where gun ownership is required, by law (as long as a person is not exceptional or a felon). It's got one of the lowest crime rates in the state. Just say'n.


Is it legal for them to require residents to purchase a gun? If I move there how long do I have to buy a gun before I'm in violation of the law?


----------



## Poiseon (May 9, 2019)

Baby Jane Hudson said:


> Since we're on the topic of firearms, a favorite topic by the way, I thought I'd chime in with the fact that a county in Georgia where gun ownership is required, by law (as long as a person is not exceptional or a felon). It's got one of the lowest crime rates in the state. Just say'n.


Yeah, the vast majority of criminals have no intention or desire to be shot in the face during their work.  If only the vast majority of dumbfucks realized why the 7-11 with a shotgun under the counter never got robbed, while the convenient store across the street with the Chinese guy always does.


----------



## AnOminous (May 9, 2019)

Poiseon said:


> Yeah, the vast majority of criminals have no intention or desire to be shot in the face during their work.  If only the vast majority of dumbfucks realized why the 7-11 with a shotgun under the counter never got robbed, while the convenient store across the street with the Chinese guy always does.



I always thought it was in fact the Asian dude (usually a Korean though) who had the shotgun under the counter.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (May 9, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Is it legal for them to require residents to purchase a gun? If I move there how long do I have to buy a gun before I'm in violation of the law?


According to this article, you are exempt from owning a gun if you are a "pauper", so I assume that means that citizens have to buy their own guns. If they can't afford one, they are not violating the law. 

I didn't see anything about a timeline as to how long you have to buy a gun if you live there but there are a ton of exceptions to the law, so I don't think you would have to worry. 

https://rense.com/general9/gunlaw.htm


----------



## AnOminous (May 9, 2019)

Baby Jane Hudson said:


> According to this article, you are exempt from owning a gun if you are a "pauper", so I assume that means that citizens have to buy their own guns. If they can't afford one, they are not violating the law.



That should be no excuse.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (May 9, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> That should be no excuse.
> 
> View attachment 752665


LMAO!!  Love it!

Switzerland has a similar law that every able bodied person must own a firearm (unless they're exceptional).  I believe the government provides them, but they cannot be automatic weapons, only semi automatic.  Their reasoning is that the Swiss citizens are an arm of their military, or a militia, and they must be ready to defend the homeland. Not that anyone really has the desire to invade Switzerland, but hey, whatever works.  I'm all for responsible gun ownership and if needed irresponsible gun ownership as well (because of zombies).


----------



## PKRules (May 9, 2019)

Baby Jane Hudson said:


> Since we're on the topic of firearms, a favorite topic by the way, I thought I'd chime in with the fact that a county in Georgia where gun ownership is required, by law (as long as a person is not exceptional or a felon). It's got one of the lowest crime rates in the state. Just say'n.



That's actually the town of Kennesaw, Georgia. The ordinance isn't enforced from what I understand, but to your point, it does have a very low crime rate. One flashpoint was at a FedEx distribution center about 5 years ago - guy came in and shot up the place, wounded six, then suck-started his own pistol.


----------



## JosephStalin (May 13, 2019)

Why am I not surprised?  Cuckistan seems more determined than ever not to let a good crisis go to waste.









						New Zealand: Citizens Receiving Home Visits From ‘Political Police’
					

Man asked if he supports President Trump



					www.newswars.com
				





*New Zealand: Citizens Receiving Home Visits From ‘Political Police’*
*Man asked if he supports President Trump*


*New Zealanders are receiving home visits from police to check on their political views, with one individual claiming that authorities asked him if he supported Donald Trump.*

The visits are taking place as a response to March’s Christchurch mosque massacre.

In one clip, armed police arrive at a man’s home on Sunday morning to question him in relation to his political beliefs.

“The reason we’re here, basically it’s down to the recent events in Christchurch, with the shooting there, a number of people have been identified who we’ve been asked to go and speak to, so you’re one of those people,” says the officer.

The man is happy to talk to the cops, but they refuse to do so on camera and eventually leave.

In a separate clip, another man relates the story of how he was visited by armed police (again on a Sunday morning) because he makes YouTube videos criticizing mass migration.

The man’s wife and daughter, who were both upset by the experience, were also interviewed by police.

“I was asked if I was a Trump supporter, I was asked if I was a racist and have I got any ethnic minority friends,” said the man, who runs a YouTuber channel called Cross the Rubicon, adding that police also quizzed him on whether he owned guns.

Within a week, police returned to the house – 15 of them this time – closing off the entire street – to again interrogate him on his political views.

“They’re trying to force me to shut my mouth and to keep it shut,” the man said.

He also warns that governments are exploiting the mosque shooting to deplatform conservatives.

One wonders whether random Muslims receive home visits from police after Islamic terror attacks. Unlikely.


----------



## AlexJonesGotMePregnant (May 14, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Why am I not surprised?  Cuckistan seems more determined than ever not to let a good crisis go to waste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be a little too close to vetting immigrants for a woke place like NZ


----------



## Duke Nukem (May 17, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Why am I not surprised?  Cuckistan seems more determined than ever not to let a good crisis go to waste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And all this, is exactly what Brenton Tarrant set out to do. They've taken the bait and just won't let go.






It's absolutely frightening that this is all coming out of an Anglophone country of all things. Political police? 14 years in prison for sharing a God damn video? Sounds like shit that belongs in Communist China not a fucking "Western" country.


----------



## thismanlies (May 18, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Why am I not surprised?  Cuckistan seems more determined than ever not to let a good crisis go to waste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're shutting off his street because he might have illegal opinions? 

Even when America went through its moral panic following Columbine, we weren't this bad. We might have gotten a few concerts canceled, but we didn't have the police putting shit on lockdown because someone heard their neighbor playing an electric guitar in their garage. 

At this point, Chinese tanks could roll through the streets of New Zealand and I wouldn't give a single solitary fuck.


----------



## Dingo (May 18, 2019)

This is New Zealand police right now.


----------



## Stereotypical Badger (Jun 3, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Or that there's a shithole country so outright fascistic that not only is this a crime at all, which is insane, but it's such a heinous crime that you have to be held without bail indefinitely until trial.  That's so fucked that the mentality of someone who just flips out in such a country and starts shooting people doesn't even seem all that insane.



They are not actually trying to crack down on your freedom to be a sociopath online, they are trying to prevent possible reprisals and hold their multicultural experiment together. How people like you can get the government reaction so totally and utterly wrong is a mystery to me. I suspect it is in fact deliberate. This whole "Political Correctness left him no other choice but to commit mass murder" line I am hearing is another pathetic cope. There was absolutely no "flip out" involved. It was planned years in advance and committed in cold blood. 

People bitching and moaning because they cannot share literal terrorist propaganda or complaining that their government is "cucked" because they can't distribute a snuff movie makes me think the left, despite all their stupid excesses, actually does still retain the moral high ground.


----------



## GreatEnigma (Jun 3, 2019)

Going fuckin' HAM on these MFers.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Jun 3, 2019)

Stereotypical Badger said:


> They are not actually trying to crack down on your freedom to be a sociopath online, they are trying to prevent possible reprisals and hold their multicultural experiment together. How people like you can get the government reaction so totally and utterly wrong is a mystery to me. I suspect it is in fact deliberate. This whole "Political Correctness left him no other choice but to commit mass murder" line I am hearing is another pathetic cope. There was absolutely no "flip out" involved. It was planned years in advance and committed in cold blood.
> 
> People bitching and moaning because they cannot share literal terrorist propaganda or complaining that their government is "cucked" because they can't distribute a snuff movie makes me think the left, despite all their stupid excesses, actually does still retain the moral high ground.



It's more than that.  What is happening in the UK /European union is happening here (NZ). Even talking about said media can be fined or imprisoned.  People are being put on watch-lists. Hell, I'm probably on one. I don't know how much I buy into the conspiracy theories but there were many things happening around the time to indicate something off about the whole thing.  The Government's determination to allow more and more refugees into the country despite all the social inequalities that exist has raised more than a few eyebrows, but after Christchurch, it is racist to question it. It is also important to note that Winston Peters, a notorious anti immigration politician has given in to the demands of the the erverload Jacinda and her party  (remember NZ has a different political system to most) . Originally, Labour reduced the allowed percentage of skilled immigrants into the country. 

In terms of gun control, NZ's gun culture is waaay different to that of the US's.  Per normal law making process, it takes forever to a bill to become law. Yet after Christchurch it was more or less enacted without the normal processes.  People's doors are being kicked in by usually useless police to seize licensed weapons.

So, combined with what amounts to censorship, threats to national sovereignty and enforced seizure of weapons, based on a so called lone wolf act seems to be fascist.  That is what we're (NZ'ers) are afraid of.  The whole "Political Correctness left him no other choice but to commit mass murder" argument just minimises the bigger picture.


Think about this: Allegedly ONE crazy motherfucker created a political and social landslide. Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## Marvin (Jun 7, 2019)

Stereotypical Badger said:


> People bitching and moaning because they cannot share literal terrorist propaganda or complaining that their government is "cucked" because they can't distribute a snuff movie makes me think the left, despite all their stupid excesses, actually does still retain the moral high ground.


Newsworthy material, even graphic or disturbing material, is free to distribute and examine for purposes of public, open auditing.

Public auditing is essential to a western democracy and limiting it means that you've got less of a democracy, and more of a totalitarian state. New Zealand is closer to the China end of the spectrum than the US end of the spectrum because of their actions in response to this event.

These actions are analogous to a hypothetical scenario in which the US government attempted to arrest and prosecute journalists for publishing footage of the September 11th terrorist attacks.


----------

